# Logging 2012 Miles How far did you go?



## QOS

I had a blast logging miles for the year 2011 on Biscuit. Celeste and Phantom were interested in keeping it going so here we go. Hope Nokota and SailorGriz join in - they always have fun rides!!! Post your GPS trails, pictures, and descriptions of your rides here...can't wait to see where our travels take us in 2012!

Is it possible to get a sticky on this, mods?


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like fun!!
I hope I keep up with y'all!


----------



## QOS

I am sure you will Celeste. I am riding tomorrow with my cousin for our first ride of the year. Can't wait!


----------



## Celeste

I hope to ride tomorrow. I'll take my Garmin.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump

I didn't take my GPS with me but we stuck to the roads so I was able to track how far we went. 4.6 miles. Not a bad day for a horse as out of work as my horse! Buddy was exhausted!


----------



## QOS

Celeste can't wait to see your tracks and Kimmie that is terrific! You already got a ride in!!!


----------



## Joe4d

7 miles today,, did about 18 yesterday but that was last year so I guess doesnt count. Gonna have to do some kinda calender spread sheet tracker. Anyone good at excel or some kinda software calender mileage tracker ?


----------



## QOS

Joe, that was last year for the 18 but woot!!! You already have wracked up 7 miles...I will have to get on it to catch up!!! LOL I tracked Biscuit's miles on a spread sheet but it isn't anything special. I'd be glad to send it to you though.


----------



## Joe4d

some kinda of calender spread sheet that would keep a running total would be cool


----------



## QOS

PM me your email and I will send it. I just redid one for ease of use....will add up each month, keep a running total, set a goal for the year and a miles to go to reach goal. It is in excell and purple at that. It is not locked so you can change anything on it that you wish.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

What a great idea!! I'm going to make sure to start keeping track of the miles I go with my horse, as well as when I go out with just dog. I have a garmin, I've only used it for directions for in my car, I had no idea you could use it like this though.


----------



## QOS

Outtatheblue...what kind of Garmin do you have?


----------



## OuttatheBlue

I have a garmin nuvi 285W (that's what it says on the bottom at least haha)


----------



## QOS

I have the Garmin eTrex Venture HC which is a mapping GPS for the trails. Don't know about the Nuvi. I know they use those in cars so I don't know how mobile they are. I would assume their power supply is plugged into the car and not batteries that would make it portable. 

Tracking miles with the Garmin is a blast. I have become a total addict to it.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Hmm this one does have batteries, I didn't know they had special Garmins for hiking though! I almost got excited that it would have multiple uses, haha. Oh well. I think I have a tracker on my phone for running, I imagine it would work the same for horses.


----------



## QOS

Heck if it has batteries and will let you mark a starting point it might work. You can download Every Trail to track off of your phone but it does run the battery down pretty darn quick!


----------



## OuttatheBlue

QOS said:


> Heck if it has batteries and will let you mark a starting point it might work. You can download Every Trail to track off of your phone but it does run the battery down pretty darn quick!


I'll have to play around with it, it would be fun if it did work!That's the problem with my running tracker too, it kills batterys.


----------



## trailhorserider

I want to keep track of my riding this year too. It will be my first time doing it. 

The question I have is this- is it better to keep track of miles or hours?

My friend has AQHA horses and so she keeps track of hours for their trail riding program. I'm not a part of any riding program like that, but still planned on logging hours. 

Would miles be better?

The only reason I think I like hours is it would be easier. I always pretty well know when I start riding and when I get back, but mileage (which would be nice) means I have to restart the tracking on my GPS each ride, which I often forget to do. And then on rides where I know where I am going I often leave the GPS turned off.

So I don't know. I think hours might make more sense for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## QOS

I would say it is entirely up to you and what is more meaningful to you. For me it was miles and the actual trail we were on. 

I reset my GPS and know know enough about it to just reset the trip part and not the total odometer. Hopefully I can keep that running total right on the GPS of how many miles I have rode on Biscuit.


----------



## Joe4d

I wish the GPS had actual directions. I spend most of the time just trying to figure out how to make it work Like how do you get it to pause ? and then restart? I can turn it off to get it to pause, but then it doesnt start up again. LIke when I finish my ride how do I get the thing to stop counting distance and having my speed average steadily decline ? 
Greatest tool in the world totally sucks without decent directions.
I like the way you said I could change anything on the spreadsheet,:lol:
Only thing I can change is a working spread sheet into a nonworking one. I al cant do anything with excel, I liked the sheet, any way you can delete the goals and add speed each day and an average speed ?


----------



## QOS

Hahahah Joe you are a riot. I don't know how to pause my GPS either. I don't know if there is such a thing.

I have a Trip Computer page on my Garmin Venture HC. I have it set to record miles on the trip odometer, speed (which is at the current rate and it of course fluctuates, moving time, max speed, stopped, (I think this shows the minutes/hours that you are standing still - hahaha, not really totally sure on that one!) moving average speed, time of day and Odometer which keeps a running tally of miles. 

I have other choices such as elevation but because I live on the coast on the flat land I couldn't care less about that. I would change that if I were riding some place where it mattered.

Joe, I can lock the cells if that will help you. That way you can't delete the formulas but can add data. I can remove the goal and add speed and average speed.


----------



## Celeste

Well my lazy frozen southern rear made it 3.44 miles before wimping out in the 45 degree day. It was so windy that the horses were total bundles of nerves. They were snorting and blowing the whole way. We pretty much kept a slow pace. I was amazed that a covey of quail flew up in our faces and they didn't really react that much. 

January 2 – 

*3.44 miles*
max speed 7.5 mph moving time 55 minutes 30 sec
Moving average 3.7 mph


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Found out my GPS does work for this!!  YAY! I tested it today running/walking 6 miles with my dog, next time it'll be from horseback!


----------



## Kimmylikestojump

My GPS, you just have to switch it to 'on foot'. Its a Garmin and it works really well. Mine holds a charge for about 12 hours when unplugged. 

No ride today but I hope to get out Wednesday and most certainly Friday.


----------



## Nokota

237 miles on my mare.
5 miles on our stallion
14.5 miles on my Nephew's Nokota
86 miles on "Chuck" The horse I rode Mountain Lion hunting in Arizona.(no report or pics posted yet, been just too busy)
Total of 342 miles in 2011.


Going to be just too cold over the next few days to ride. 11 tonite and 4 tomorrow nite.


----------



## Spotted Image

QOS - I would like to be able to look at your spreadsheet, I'm working on making one to track my miles for this year, but would like to see an explain of a working. 
I'm hoping tracking my miles this year if the weather every lets up.


----------



## QOS

Sure thing. PM me your email and I will send it out. I have two....I'll send both and you can chose which one suits you best.


----------



## QOS

I made my first ride today of the year in Tyrrell Park. It was a 6.9 mile ride and 1.8 miles of it were a solo ride. Biscuit and I have been working on his "go away from other horses" skills and he is doing fantastic. He wanted to go out at the trail head today and we had a skirmish - but I won. It was terrific to have such a wonderful breakthrough and I will be riding solo more!

I used my little Contour Roam camera today and filmed some short segments

http://contour.com/stories/trotting-biscuit

Jan 2 6.9 Miles


----------



## Celeste

I would also love to have a copy of the spreadsheet that you use.
I won't be riding today. It is COLD!


----------



## QOS

Celeste, PM me your email and I will send it out. 

I am going riding tomorrow with my barn buddy. I ordered me a Tipperary helmet and it came in today. I am going to put my mounting piece on the helmet so I can put the Contour camera on it.


----------



## Celeste

Cool. I look forward to seeing pictures. I am PM'ing you right now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> I ordered me a Tipperary helmet and it came in today. I am going to put my mounting piece on the helmet so I can put the Contour camera on it.



Can't wait to see how those videos turn out! I found it really interesting to see your last video--the plant life on your trails is so different than what I am used to seeing!

I plan to ride on Friday, which will hopefully let this horrible cold snap pass. I got a new digital camera for xmas, but the video function is not very compatible to riding--you push a button on the back of the camera to turn to video mode and it starts recording instantly, then you push the same button again to turn it off.. and I am not coordinated enough to do that one-handed! Hopefully there is a way to change that, but I need to read through the manual. Otherwise, I guess I will be sticking with my old camera, on which the video turns off and on with the same button that controls the shutter for the camera.

Also loved seeing the purple tack in your video. I put in my order with Mandy yesterday and can't wait to see the finished products!!


----------



## NC Trail Rider

Jan 1st: Spirit was off a bit so I only rode around the pasture for about an hour. I won't count it since it's not a trail ride. 
Jan 2nd: I trail rode with a few friends for about 5 miles. The wind picked up and was bitter cold.


----------



## QOS

This little Contour Camera is pretty darn cool. Push one button and it is on. It was inexpensive too. $89 and was shipped free...I did need to buy a 32 gig SIM card that was $30 from Amazon...way cheaper than Best Buy. 

I am going to mount it on my helmet tonight because the little holder thing needs to "cure" on the helmet before putting the camera on it. 

I ordered a purple curb strap from Mandy and got it in today. Should have ordered it when I got everything else and saved on the shipping! What a dummy!


----------



## FlyGap

I want in!! Probably won't get as many miles this year due to crazy project schedule... but we plan to blaze some new trails and map them with the GPS. Dang USFS closed a bunch of ATV trails and cut hundreds of logs across them... to a point!  gotta figure a way around them to get to the sweet spots!

So far... 0 miles! Goal... 150! I know that's not very high but I will only count new or mapping trails and I don't want to blow my NYE resolution!

QOS - can't wait to see new vids of your part of the country! Great idea, may steal it!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Happy trails.


----------



## QOS

My barn peeps and I went on a ride this afternoon. It was the first time my buddy rode in her new Taylored Tack and her mare was a little disconcerted by the bridle fitting differently and wearing a breast collar. We were just out taking it slow. Some trotting and jogging and I had my Contour Camera on but am having some trouble editing it. As soon as I get that kink worked out I can post some. 

We got back to the trail head and I let my buddies go first so Biscuit and I could practice "Biscuit goes where Denise says - not where Biscuit wants to go" skills. A little bit of a struggle and he caved in and went past the trail head where his buddies had just exited. We went back and forth about 5 or 6 times so that he understands that I decide when the ride is over - not him! 

Rode for the first time in my new helmet and it was very comfortable. I liked it. 

We rode exactly 7 miles so we have 13.8 miles for the year.


----------



## Celeste

It was a beautiful day for a ride!!

*4.5 miles today.*

3.44
4.50
7.94


----------



## Celeste

*4.6* miles today.

*12.54* miles for the year.

It was another perfect day! The weather was warm. My Sshabecca is actually riding like a real horse rather than the hot headed psycho Arab that she was. We had one small event. We were on a dirt road and a hunter in a truck pulling a very rattly trailer was coming toward us. We got off the road and I spooked out three deer. Sshabecca wheeled around a few times, but then she stopped. She got right back on the road and went along. She was almost rolling peanuts for a lot of the ride. Head low, relaxed. Just like a real horse! When we would go into a trot, she shook her head around a time or two, then settled right down.


----------



## Celeste

She was just totally insane this time last year. I am so excited. It has taken a lot of work to get where we are.


----------



## QOS

Glad she is calming down. That makes such a nice ride!!!


----------



## Celeste

*2.3* miles

*14.84* for the year.


----------



## QOS

Ok Celeste - you are kicking my butt! My cousin sent me a text askin me to ride today but I had cakes to do. I am now in a freaking coma...but I am riding tomorrow!


----------



## Celeste

As soon as work starts back Monday, I will have a lot less time. I may cry. I don't have any classes to teach until Thursday. Maybe I'll have a little time....................


----------



## NC Trail Rider

We had a beautiful sunny day here in North Carolina with temperatures in the upper 60's! Three of us from our barn rode 12 miles today! 

As of 1-7-2012: 17 miles 

BTW, I don't have a GPS, but measure out the distance on google maps. Hope that's ok. 

Celeste: I was spoiled with a few days off over the holidays, but now it's back to regular routine... no riding during week (no lit arena at our barn). Hoping for great weather on weekends!


----------



## QOS

NC Trailer Rider - doesn't matter how you get the milage...it is just all for fun. Sounds like your ride was wonderful. I like to ride on the beach!


----------



## Celeste

I have always thought that riding on the beach would be a blast. It seems so picturesque and romantic. I ride on dirt roads and trails in the woods. It is beautiful, but I would love the opportunity to ride the beach too.


----------



## Celeste

NC Trail Rider said:


> Hoping for great weather on weekends!


Here, here!!!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to get out on Friday and actually had _nice_ weather to ride in for a change!! Temps in the upper 40s with no wind and the sun was out! Still learning the trails around the barn, so went out with the barn owner again. Did a nice 10.23 miles, which included another hill (any sort of hills are hard to find in the area immediately around the barn), so that was exciting for me. 


2012 mileage
Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles


----------



## Celeste

I wanted to ride so bad today, but I have a terrible cold and didn't sleep last night so I took a nap. I'm glad somebody got out today.


----------



## allisonjoy

ahh this is sooo fun and a great idea! I wanna thank *Celeste* for making me aware of this thread and i am definitely getting involved! 

cool idea guys!!!


----------



## Celeste

It is a great idea. This is the first time that I have actually started keeping up with mileage. When I was in college, I rode so much that my horseshoes would bend after 6 weeks of wear. (The farrier probably used cheap shoes.... ) My horse looked great and my body looked great. I don't have a clue why I didn't flunk out. Now I am not quite so ambitious with my riding, but it is fun for sure.


----------



## QOS

I rode today with my cousin, her neighbor, and my barn buddy. It was hot today at 79 degrees. Thank goodness there was a breeze blowing. Biscuit has a winter coat on and the poor baby was sweating. We saw a turtle run...hahahaha I would have never thought a turtle could go that fast. He was a good sized turtle too, about the size of a luncheon plate. Saw an armadillo, an eagle, different kinds of cranes and ducks, hawks, etc. And some crazy looking mushrooms that we decided looked like a butt. 

We rode 9 miles today so that gives me 22.8 miles


----------



## QOS

Sorry you are feeling bad Celeste. My hubby has something like that and so does my daughter. They are two sick puppies. : (


----------



## Celeste

Now you're kicking my butt. Those are awesome pics!
Hey, my new saddle should get here tomorrow!!


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> Sorry you are feeling bad Celeste. (


Thanks.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump

I rode Friday out on a short trail of around 3 miles and today we did 7.9

So 4.6
+ 3
+ 7.9
= 15.5!

Were off to a good start! We even got a bit lost today!


----------



## QOS

You weren't lost...you were a little bewildered!!

Celeste, what kind of saddle did you order? How exciting!! 

Phantom, sounds like a ride. Hills are nice - we are in short supply of them here.


----------



## Celeste

It is a Circle Y trail saddle. It is western style, but much lighter weight than a typical western saddle. 24 pounds. It is not right for serious endurance competition, but it should be perfect for me.


----------



## QOS

Can't wait to see it. My saddle weighs around 24 lbs. If I ever get another one it will weigh less. My barn buddy has a Sharon Saare. I think it weighs 14 lbs.


----------



## Celeste

I have a cheap Wintec, but it doesn't sit well for me. I used it for a while, but I didn't like it. I am currently riding in an old Circle Y show saddle that weighs about 45 pounds.


----------



## QOS

:shock: that is a heavy freaking saddle. Gaaa!!!! Don't want to have to haul that thing up on Biscuit's back. Glad you're getting a new one.

Ok...I feel like the bottom of my shoe. Last night I honest to God thought I was having a heart attack. It hurt to breath. I feel a little better today but geez...I think I got the same crud my hubby and daughter have had - and I had big plans for this week.:evil:


----------



## Celeste

Maybe it is a computer virus and you caught it from me.................

Seriously, sorry you are sick.


----------



## Celeste

My saddle came!!!
I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## QOS

I need PICTURES!!!


----------



## Celeste

If it doesn't rain I plan to go to work late so I can see how it fits. I'll take pictures and post them up.


----------



## NC Trail Rider

QOS, hope you're feeling better! 

Miss Spirit has an appointment with a vet/chiropractor tomorrow, she walks fine but limps during trot and holds her head funny. Hope she'll be up and running by the weekend, several folks from the barn are planning a trail ride.


----------



## QOS

NC - hope Miss Spirit is better - the trails are calling you.

I feel better but am tired. My hubby and daughter have been very sick and I don't want it!!! I have rested all day and feel like I have been hit by a Mack Truck. Hoping to be up and running tomorrow.


----------



## Celeste

I hope Miss Spirit, Denise, and I all get better soon.
I went to work today, but I still have got it.........

Why waste a perfectly good sick day when you are sick. You can save them back for trail rides...............


----------



## garlicbunny

6.97 mi in 5 days so far this year. Love my Garmin...am also an addict. It's pretty muddy here in Ohio so haven't been going further mostly because of all the mud. Don't have a goal as far as miles but a goal to ride as much as possible; especially since the weather is so mild compared to what it usually is.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

I still haven't gone on a trail ride since the first of this year  But I'm staying subbed to this forum for motivation! I actually have tomorrow off so I'm planning on seeing how far I can go with my horse and dog!


----------



## Celeste

I am sure a lot of people aren't riding that much with all the winter weather up north.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Celeste said:


> I am sure a lot of people aren't riding that much with all the winter weather up north.


Unfortunately I don't have that excuse... it's been lovely weather! One day it was 60*F which is unheard of in January in Nebraska. The rest are 40-50*F and sunny! No snow in sight!


----------



## QOS

Aren't they addictive? They are also extremely helpful when you call. They will tell you how to get the most out of what you are doing. My barn buddy and I have both called and they are so patient. What kind do you have Garlicbunny?


----------



## OuttatheBlue

I did it! I can't find my garmin so I used my phone... We went 6 miles today! here's proof: MapMyRun Jan 10, 2012 12:26 PM in Lincoln, NE | Running Map | MapMyRUN
I brought the dog along and she did awesome! We passed a major road and she listened VERY well, stayed with me past runners and a guy who was walking two MEAN dogs. She also ignored a little yappy dog that was loose on someones lawn taunting her haha. But on the way back she got to play with the neighbors dogs and run around in a huge field. The weather was fantastic too! 55 degrees and sunny


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like fun! I want to ride so bad!!!
Rain. Work. Work. Rain. Yuck.


----------



## FlyGap

Argghhh! Family coming in Saturday!!! So no ride, but they are coming to help cut firewood, I woulda run them off if not. No rides yet, I need to rethink my goal... Too much work.

Hope all get to feeling better! I think we've had every bug known to man, small children will do that to ya!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

We have plenty of time to reach riding goals. If I didn't work, I couldn't afford to take good care of the horses.


----------



## FlyGap

True that!!!
I just found out one of my clients is going to create GIANT 20ft. dancing puppets based off my artwork! Woohoo!! I'm marking one weekend off each month till everything is done so we can hit the trails. 
Work is a blessing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Outtatheblue - that sounds like a terrific ride!! I wanted to go riding today but it was nasty weather. (thank GOD for this nasty weather - Texas needs the rain!) 

Celeste and Flygap - I am with y'all. Work is good. Thank God for all the brides that love my cakes - I always tell them Biscuit and Sarge say thank you!! 

I'd like to see your artwork Flygap - what a thrill for you!!! Gotta website so we can see it?


----------



## FlyGap

GigPosters.com - Amp
Here are a couple! I don't have a site I just work by word of mouth. Also doing a big commercial project for a new brewery in St. Louis, 4 Hands Brewing Company. It's taken a huge amount of my time but I'm excited to see my labels on liquor store shelves!! Ha ha!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

wow wee Flygap that is freaking AMAZING!!! That is just incredible! Can't wait to see your brewery artwork.


----------



## FlyGap

Awww shucks.... Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

FlyGap, I love the art!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Love the artwork!

I had been hoping to ride tomorrow, but between the lovely stomach flu I am currently home with (got to work today and was told by my boss "you look like sh*t, go home right now!") and mother nature deciding we needed 3 inches of rain tonight and tomorrow, no riding for me this week. Waaaaah. :-(

Hope others get to get out and ride some miles for me!


----------



## QOS

Ugh! So sorry Phantom. Your boss at least cares not to spread the "love" to others!! Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Celeste

Sorry you are sick Phantom. Seems like you are in good company with the rest of us. I am feeling better today. Hopefully I'll get to ride this weekend at least a little bit. I hope you feel better.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Beautiful weather today! I got to do a 9 mile trail ride with my friend  brings our total up to 15 miles!


----------



## Celeste

My new saddle:


----------



## Celeste




----------



## QOS

Hubby and I went riding today. Gorgeous clear blue skies and mild temperatures. I asked Barry to go ahead of me so I could ride Biscuit solo. He took off about 5 minutes before me and then Biscuit and I hit the trail through the woods. He did a great job til we got around the other side of the woods and he wanted to stop and wanted to turn around! LOL we have been working on his riding away from other horses and after a little struggle I won. Biscuit and I rode for 7 miles and met up with hubby for the last half mile. Some friends that we horse camp with arrived and were in the woods as we were coming back up the trail so we stopped and talked to them. 

About 5 miles of the ride was at a trot of 4.5 to 6.5 mph and Biscuit's heart rate stayed at 104. The last part of the ride with hubby was at a very fast trot (My Garmin said 11.2 MPH) and his heart rate got up to 135. 

We passed the butt mushroom again and it is larger than last week....

22.8 + 7 = 29.8 miles


----------



## Celeste

Just 1/2 mile today.

Total 15.34


----------



## NC Trail Rider

We rode for almost 5 hours at the Moss Foundation in Southern Pines, NC. It is an equestrian-only park of over 4000 acres with miles of beautiful sandy trails. 
We rode in the morning (it was bitter cold), had a quick lunch and rode some more. It was great! 
We got lost and just kept on riding, knowing that eventually we'd get back to the trailers. Not sure how many miles we rode, I guesstimate around 12-15. 
Therefore, my total for the year is not accurate, but here it is, just for fun. 

1-14-2012: 30 miles


----------



## QOS

Hubby and I went riding with cousin, her hubby and their nephew today. Took a ton of ribbing about my new helmet (gotta have one to ride in the endurance ride in Feb so getting used to it) and the Roam helmet camera. My husband was laughing so hard he almost fell off of Sarge and so was cousin's hubby, Randy. Like the major nerd I am, I said I didn't care!:lol:

We rode slow all the way to the back of the park which is 4.69 miles. Nephew Chase's horse wants to lay down and we had a heck of a time keeping him on his feet. It was 4 miles back from that side of the bayou. Chase was doubling with Kellie then and leading Nugget. I offered to pony Nugget because Biscuit will walk slow. We sent Barry ahead to see if we could bring the trailer closer to the road which would cut off a mile. He cantered Sarge back most of the way. Nugget kept trying to go down so I suggested Chase lead him. Poor guy. He eventually did go down and Randy and I managed to get him on his feet. Barry was finally able to get the code to the huge cantilever gate and pull my Brenderup through. Poor Nugget started nickering when the trailer got there. Barry let down the ramp and I got off of Biscuit to lead him up and that poor guy couldn't get up there fast enough and he had never loaded in my trailer before. My cousin Kellie handed her horse over to her husband who had been walking him by that time and I turned Biscuit over to Barry and we hauled Nugget to the vet. Chase was with us because he was due at work. I was so afraid he'd go down in the trailer but the vet was only about 4 or 5 miles away. He had passed some hard stool on the trail. 

We got him to the vet and it was the regular vet's jr. partner but seemed to be very competent. Poor Nugget kept trying to go down in the stock and the doc did give him a small tranq to calm him down. He did a rectal exam and said he had some impaction but wasn't really colicking. Heart rate and gut sounds were ok. His gums were very pale. I had to return to the park because Barry and Randy couldn't haul 4 horses in a 3 horse trailer.

Kellie called and said the horse was somewhat impacted and was anemic. He is an old endurance horse who's former owner quit caring for him properly and Kellie took him and has bought every feed under the sun trying to get him to eat. He eats and drinks very little compared to what he should but has gained weight and was doing well. He loves to run and play in the pasture and they have been riding him to build his muscle tone back up. 

Anyway, Biscuit and I logged 8 miles today so we have 37.5 miles. Hope to never repeat this experience!

Oh...I will post pictures tomorrow of how big the mushroom has grown. OMG it is humongous...I left my camera at the barn!


----------



## livestoride

What a great thread! Unfortunatley with my work schedule and the fact it gets dark around 430 pm here I won't be loggin too many trail miles for a while. I still ride 3 days a week for an hour + each ride, but it is in the arena so my endurance conditioning log is tracking both miles and hours spent making her work. 

Trail miles for the year so far:
a nice easy 5.5 mile ride at the local forest.

Hours logged so far:
465  

I also am now addicted to my heartrate monitor/GPS although the GPS doesn't work in the metal arena building. Unfortunately for Gemmie I found out her resting heart rate is around 34 and even at a very fast canter she barely breaks 100. It just now gives me proof that I don't work her nearly hard enough  Wake up call for her


----------



## Joe4d

Well its the middle of the month, I am up to 54.3 with an average speed of 3.9 mph. Rode 17.9 yesterday at 5 MPh, had alot of "we gotta wait fors" today. Kinda cut way into the average.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Today was BEAUTIFUL! Close to 60* F again! I wanted to be out all day, but unfortunately had work in the afternoon 

So I went 3.3 miles today, making my total... 18.3 miles! Tomorrows going to be colder, but I don't have class so I'm hoping to get out again tomorrow.

I dragged along another member of the barn, and brought my camera! SO I got a LOT of photos I might make a thread of later.

I am going to miss this weather SO much!


----------



## QOS

Wow wee Joe - you are racking up the miles!!! Woot! How fun is that?


----------



## Celeste

Geez, compared to most of you guys I am a wimp. I don't seem to be getting much of any riding done. I have had a house full of company all weekend. We did get out for a very short ride today. I think that my horse really likes the new saddle. It took a good 20 pounds off of her for sure. She had a very good attitude anyway. 

Today 1.5 miles. Total 16.84.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

2 miles today, I had work in the morning and then it was COOOLD so we opted for a shorter route! Makes my total 20.3 miles. This weekend is supposed to be nice again (Sunday is going to be 60*!!!!) SO I will hopefully be going on some long trail rides again then.


----------



## Celeste

Rain rain go away
Come again some other day
You should only rain on days I work
Mother Nature is a jerk

If I were as brave as Joe4d
I wouldn't be so dry you see
He would go out in the rain
And think lazy people like me were a pain

Rain rain rain rain


----------



## NC Trail Rider

Showers all weekend, probably won't get much riding time in...


----------



## AQHSam

I'll play along. Since 1/1/2012 I have logged about 17 miles. I have an app on my iPhone that tracks biking and walking journeys. I'll have to try it for riding. Not sure if I always have signal and if it will work but I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Celeste

Looks like rain again. I guess that is just the way winter goes...........


----------



## Joe4d

yep rain today all day. I'll ride in drizzel or occasional showers days, but dont bother with all day rainy days. It is after all supposed to be fun not miserable. When I get closer to race season I'll have to suck it up I guess.


----------



## Celeste

Well Joe, if your hiding from the rain, then I guess we're in good company.
I need to get a little more ambitious with my riding.
I used to ride every day unless there was a tornado........


----------



## QOS

Celeste you are too funny!!!

I just got back from riding up at Ebenezer Park - we were bushwhacking through the forest on about 1/3 of the ride using our GPS's to find the waterfall. I had been there before but not the way we went and I couldn't have found it to save my life without my Garmin. Hahahahah one of my riding buddies had her Garmin and we were using a waypoint I pulled off of a friends trail. We found it!!! OMG we were so excited! Navigating is so much fun. We did do quiet a bit of trotting but a lot of walking due to wet conditions and being off the beaten path and in the boonies. Biscuit was an ANGEL. We did do some Dutch Oven cooking - we had Chicken Pot Pie one night with brownies and Chicken and Dumplin's the next night. We didn't ride Friday because the wind was blowing like crazy. It was threatening to rain buckets this morning so we didn't ride and came home. I normally would have wanted to ride but I was more than glad to come home as I found out hubby had a horsey accident yesterday while riding with our regular trail group. 

We rode 14 miles so with my other miles I now have 51.5 miles.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so jealous, but we really needed this rain. Our pond was about to dry up and now it is looking better. All the horse time I had this weekend was feeding in the rain.


----------



## Joe4d

only thing I can get out of my garmin is speed and distance traveled. No idea how to use it to find something. 
I rode out today though in 31 degrees and a light drizzle, endurance season is coming. Looks like I will be doing the 50 mile event at the Biltmore estate in NC


----------



## QOS

Joe, didn't they teach you to navigate in mariner school? My grandpa shipped out all of his life and he had this little book that he wrote down important stuff - and in that little book was degrees and minutes off the jetties to his favorite deep sea fishing spots. I just love that. 

What kind of Garmin do you have? You can call Garmin and they will be more than happy to help you learn your Garmin and how to set it up to be the most helpful it can be on the trail. We have bearings so we know which way we are going, headings to we know where we want to go, distance to our waypoint plus I have a page set for speed, miles, average speed, time, etc. The longer I have my Garmin the more I learn about it and I really enjoy that part of it. 

50 miles - wow - and I am worried about my 25 miler!! It is in less than 2 weeks. I think we will be just fine though.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Joe, what type of GPS do you have? If you want, I can do a looks-see and see if I can find any type of information on it. 

I want to join in on this too please. I don't have my girl yet but once I do...I will have to start with really short rides as she is way out of shape! But then again, so am I!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Bad weather has been plaguing my riding attempts, too! Couldn't ride 2 weeks ago because it was pouring rain on my day off.

I went out to the barn early on Friday of last week, planning on getting in a good 15-18 mile ride. Forecast for the morning was cold and cloudy, with rain moving in for the afternoon. I left the barn just before 10 am and made it about 2 miles when the skies opened, drenching Dreams and I just about instantly. I debated continuing on, but I wasn't wearing waterproof clothing and being all wet in 33 degree weather quickly had my teeth chattering.

I made a whopping 4.85 miles.

So so so frustrated!! And it's forecast to rain _again_ this week on the day I can ride. Ugh. :evil:


2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles


----------



## QOS

Phantom, that is too bad....but chattering teeth do not make pretty music to ride with!!! Besides, you could come down sick - then you really wouldn't be riding. I was hoping to ride this week but it is supposed to start raining...we need rain but I need to ride!


----------



## Celeste

We rode *3.2* miles today bringing the total to *20.04*.
Not gonna make any world records here, but at least we got out of the house.


----------



## QOS

Three miles is three miles. I am going riding in the morning, God willing and the creek don't rise. Trailer is hitched to the RAV in the driveway. Can't wait to go.


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> I am going riding in the morning, God willing and the creek don't rise.


 That's the problem. The creek did rise...........


----------



## QOS

:lol: ain't it the truth?


----------



## QOS

51.5 + 5.2 = 56.7

Barry and I met my cousin out at the trails today for a short ride. Just going slow because Saturday is our Limited Distance Ride. We started out on the trails and heard this drum going. I thought someone was setting up for a party tonight or something. As it turned out, a kid was in the woods, on the trails, having his picture made while he was drumming away. Kellie's horse was pretty upset by it - and we tried to go out of the woods and go around and Elan refused. I thought he was going to turn around and bolt! Kellie got off and the people were talking to Elan so he decided they weren't horse eating maniac's. Barry told Sarge to go forward and he backed up twice into Biscuit moving fast! Finally Barry got him to go around the trap set - giving it a jaundiced eye and a wide berth. Biscuit gave it a few "what the heck is that thing" look and Kellie led Elan by and remounted. 

Hahahah...Sarge later stopped short because he saw something he didn't like and Biscuit ran into the back of him and his neck was in rollkur position. Hhahaha I told him not to follow so closely.

Later on the way back Sarge all of a sudden spooked and backed up into Biscuit twice - Again! Turns out some guys were fishing and throwing out the reel and he was sure they wanted him for bait. 

Mosquitoes nearly toted us away today. Elan kept rubbing his head on Sarge's butt to get them off . Not the most fun ride that I have ever been on...did see a scroungy coyote. But an ok day riding is way better than just about anything else in the world!!:lol:


----------



## Celeste

I never had to go around a drummer on a trail before, but I did once come across a guy marching along playing bagpipes. My horse was less than happy...................


----------



## QOS

hahahaha I LOVE bagpipes. That would have been way too cool. The people were very nice, apologized for scaring the horse and when we asked them to not play the drums til we were able to move quiet a ways away, they were more than happy to do that. They wanted to pet the horses and were very nice. That is what it is all about - sharing the trails respectfully.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, drums and bagpipes.. really amazing what you can find out riding. Can't imagine coming across either of those things on trail!! 

Of course, for me to find anything on trail, I would have to actually *get* on trail. Yet another week where momma nature was not my friend. It rained all day Thursday and Thursday night. I woke up to pouring rain Friday morning (my day off). It even thundered!! Finally stopped raining about 12:30p.

To say the fields were too wet to ride in was an understatement--they were standing water in most cases. So Dreams and I plodded a whole 4.4 miles along the paved roads around the barn. So depressing. I kept trying to be happy about the fact I was riding in only a tshirt and a light coat (it was 58 and insanely windy, though the wind was warm), but I was actually wishing it had been snow, cause that isn't bad footing!


2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles
Jan 27 -- 4.44 miles -- 19.52 total miles


----------



## QOS

It poured here Wednesday - tornado watch, heavy wind, thunder and lightening, etc. But it is hard to be ****y about the rain in Texas. Texas needs the rain for the crops but it is cranky to ride in. Biscuit is not fond of muddy conditions!

Hopefully you will get some good riding weather soon and you and Dreams can tear up the trails.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

I wish we could send Texas so of our rain. We have had the worst wet weather in forever! We've got flooding going on.


----------



## QOS

My county and surrounding counties weren't as bad off as the other areas of Texas. It was bad here but could have been worse. One time we were riding in the woods at the local park and the trail was so dry (partially clay) it sounded like the horses were walking on ceramic tiles with shoes! There were such deep cracks in the ground the horses would trip on them so with the rain we have got this winter we are grateful for!


----------



## OuttatheBlue

20.3 hours before, went 10 miles this week on various horses!

30.3 miles total.


----------



## Joe4d

I have a garman fortrex 301, Works good for what I need, I am am pretty good at following horse hoof prints back to camp. It tells me speed and distance, I figured out how to use connect online, pretty neat, I see no way to navigate with it though. I have the manual and the online manual, pretty lacking. Wasted my last two sundays waiting on people, wait for so and so, wait for so and so, Now so and so called, etc etc, let it happen to me twice, No more., Only got 78 miles in january,


----------



## QOS

Only 78? :-( Darn Joe, you are a slacker!!!:lol:

I got all of 57. Hoping to get more in February - we are going on the 25 mile ride Saturday and two weeks after that I am going horse camping for the weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Joe4d said:


> Wasted my last two sundays waiting on people, wait for so and so, wait for so and so, Now so and so called, etc etc, let it happen to me twice,


Ugh, that is so frustrating. Did you even make it out at all? Having company on trail is fun, but not if you never make it to the trail because they never show up!!


----------



## Joe4d

well two weeks ago I was ready at 10 and got dragged into the waiting stuff till 1, whe I said screw you guys I am leaving, then ended up going back, was a wasted day, this sunday, one rider showed up bareback then didnt want to keep up. I didnt know the trail and the person that did was keeping all the turns a secret. So I ride to a tuirn then have to wait for everyone to drag along and catch up to tell me what way to go,,, oh well live and learn. Wont happen again. Usually I just do my own thing and head out when I feel like it, but this time I didnt know the way. Sooooo only got about 10 miles at a great average pace of 3.1. Usually if I am going with a group I get there early and do my conditioning runs, and then come back eat lunch and ride out with the club at the walking pace. 
I wont go with that group on my hard days any more then I wont care so much, I like to alternate a hard day 7 plus mph average, with an easy day, 3-4 mph. Gonna hit James River state park next week for mountain work. I know its not great but only day trip place I know with steep hills, My first ride will probably be the Old dominion, so need some terrain. Its all flat where I live.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, I think that we all want to buy your horse. That horse has got to have seen everything.


----------



## QOS

Joe, how about posting some pictures of your boy?


----------



## Joe4d

Ok, here's a few


----------



## QOS

I love Aussie saddles. They are wonderful. Your boy is quiet the looker. Tell me about him.


----------



## Celeste

We rode 5.3 miles today. The weather was beautiful. Sshabecca was terrible. Lol. We rode them right after the farrier came and I guess she was in a bad mood. She didn't do anything all that dastardly. She just shook her head around with her nose in the air and spooked a lot. Arabs.........

Today *5.3*
Total *25.44* 

Not much competition for Joe and Denise, but considering all the health problems that I have recently overcome, it is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Celeste

*3.2 today
28.64 total*

The horses were MUCH better today. They did get spooked once when we were almost home and the neighbor's horses started running wildly next to the road.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to get out on an actual _*trail*_ on Friday!! My barn owner trailered us to a local park that supposedly had 8 miles of trails, but we were only able to find a 3ish mile loop, so we did that twice and explored some side trails a bit before the weather turned threatening.. but we were able to move faster than a walk for the first time this year!!

My filthy beast (least someone has been enjoying all the rain and resulting mud):










actual trail!























and then look what followed me home today!!





















2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles
Jan 27 -- 4.44 miles -- 19.52 total miles
Feb 2 -- 7.66 miles -- 27.18 total miles


----------



## AQHSam

I get to log another 2.5 hrs today!! I don't know if I could have stood much more. I was pretty chilled by the end of the ride, even with warm woollies on. I wish I could bareback. Sam is fine with it but my skill is not here. My friend rode bareback and stayed much warmer.


----------



## AQHSam

I need to read the gps thread. I was hoping my apple app would log miles but I didn't have cell signal so it wouldn't work. Boo. I can only track hours not distance.


----------



## QOS

Wow wee Dawn, she is a filthy beast but what can you do with a light colored horse? Hahaha Biscuit generally looks like a pig during the winter. 

Love that new trailer!!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AQHSam said:


> I get to log another 2.5 hrs today!! I don't know if I could have stood much more. I was pretty chilled by the end of the ride, even with warm woollies on. I wish I could bareback. Sam is fine with it but my skill is not here. My friend rode bareback and stayed much warmer.


Why not start practicing riding bareback then? Maybe not for 2 hours, but for shorter rides to start with until you feel more comfortable. I can only imagine how cold it must be there! :shock:


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Joe, where did you get your saddle? What type is it? I am looking at Aussie saddles right now and it looks like one of them I was looking at.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out today, despite momma nature being unhappy yet again. We have been spoiled by a warm (although very wet) winter so far. Well not today. It was 23 when I got to the barn, with 20-30 mph winds (real feel in the single digits). :shock: But it wasn't raining, so I was riding! 

Dreams was feeling mighty fine. So nice to get out and be able to make some time and miles for a change! Got in a lovely 14 mile ride in about 2 hours. Rode in my new winter riding pants for the first time and they kept me nice and warm. Love Mountain Horse stuff!


2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles
Jan 27 -- 4.44 miles -- 19.52 total miles
Feb 2 -- 7.66 miles -- 27.18 total miles
Feb 12 -- 14.07 miles -- 41.25 total miles


----------



## Celeste

You have got way more nerve than I do! After feeding all the animals, I hid inside the house all afternoon................


----------



## QOS

So glad you go out Dawn. I wanted to go and my riding buddy chunked out on me....she said it was too cold and sloppy. It was 36 degrees earlier today with a windchill down to 22 degrees. The wind was pretty brisk. Barry went out to the barn to give the boys extra hay and he said it was COLD out there!!! Both the horses were laying down in the sun though. 

I had a Valentine's party for my kids and made cupcakes, dipped strawberries, cake balls and solid chocolate heart candy. Plus dinner - baked crispy chicken strips to stuff into potatoes with cheese and gravy. yum.....but would have really like to have rode today. I am jealous of those who got out!!! 

Here is my kids treat....


----------



## OuttatheBlue

30.3 miles previous

added 6.5 miles these past couple of weeks (been WAAY too cold for me, I'm a bit of a wuss)

Total so far: 36.8


----------



## QOS

I did ride The Biscuit today. We rode in the covered arena for awhile, then down the ranch road and back. I then rode him in the big arena. He was being a bit of a pill today - didn't want to go when asked, wanted to stop where he wanted to stop, didn't want to stop when asked at first. We worked on side passing and he did ok some of the time. We worked on giving to leg pressure at an angle all the way across the arena both ways and he did better. He still wanted to walk when he wanted to just walk. Bit of a fight there but I was able to get him to trot as asked. I can tell he hasn't been rode really in 2 weeks. hahahaha By the end of the ride he was stopping when asked with out me really putting much pressure. He was just being a little hard headed today. We rode for an hour but I didn't track miles because we weren't on the trails! 

We are supposed to go riding this weekend up at Ebenezer Park but it is supposed to rain. :-( Hope it doesn't!! I am ready to go riding!


----------



## DebSmith

Hi all - new here to the forum. I'm in Northwest Indiana and it's either frozen ground or sloppy muddy ground so haven't been riding yet this year. As soon as I can start riding I would love to join you all in logging my trail miles! I've read back through last years and this years threads on logging trail riding miles. You all sound like you have great fun out there! I hope to add some interesting trail stories too!


----------



## QOS

Glad you're joining us Deb and can't wait to hear about your adventures!


----------



## Joe4d

i am really slacking, had 4 days off, decided to change my spark plugs in My 2007, 5.4 L Triton. My advice to anyone with one of these engines that needs spark plugs. Trade the truck in. Broke 6 off in the engine, needed 120 dollars in special tools and spent 4 days on it. So horse been getting a break.


----------



## QOS

That BITES Joe. Hahahaha I subscribe to the theory of "I won't do anything for myself that a man can do for me" and that includes working on my RAV. I haven't been able to ride due to work, rain, more work and more rain. 

It is hard to be upset over the rain though. We needed it so badly but it is cutting into my recreation!


----------



## Celeste

Maybe tomorrow will be the day that I can ride. Fingers crossed.........


----------



## Celeste

Today *4.6 miles*
Total *33.24 miles*

It was a beautiful day for a ride. Everything went pretty good. We managed to sneak by the neighbor's horses without them getting all riled up and spooking our horses. It's supposed to rain tomorrow so this could be all we get to ride this weekend.


----------



## QOS

totally jealous. I haven't rode out on trails in ages. If it doesn't rain Sunday I will try to go out somewhere!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally, the weather gods gave me a break and I got some riding done!!

Went out friday, after rain all day thursday, for a nice slog on some new-to-me trails in the next town over (which are by invitation only, sure hope i get invited back when the footing is good!). The sun was shining and it was a great day to be riding. Footing was still very wet from the rain the day before, but it was great to be out. It was also the maiden voyage of my new trailer and Dreams' first outing in her new tack! 



















the new tack (minus sponge strap):










On sunday, I was able to get out _again_ in the pine barrens. The sand footing is fine wet or dry, so we were able to cover some miles at a decent pace. My boyfriend rode Dreams while I rode a friend's mare for the first time. Twist is an off-track racehorse, and I couldn't resist opening her up for a short stretch. According to my garmin, we hit 28.7 mph.. and she wasn't even up to full speed!! :shock: Some days I really miss the racetrack.










This was the first time I have ever seen anybody else ride Dreams. It was kind of strange, but she was a good girl and didn't embarrass me. :wink:













2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles
Jan 27 -- 4.44 miles -- 19.52 total miles
Feb 2 -- 7.66 miles -- 27.18 total miles
Feb 12 -- 14.07 miles -- 41.25 total miles
Feb 17 -- 10.12 miles -- 51.37 total miles
Feb 19 -- 17.71 miles -- 69.08 total miles


----------



## QOS

Dreams looks great in her new tack!!!! How did you like the new trailer? Sounds like you had a great time and glad you got to hit 28 MPH!!! Woot! Mine showed 24 Mph once when Biscuit hit a gallop going down a hill and back up - all in 4 strides. Hahahhaa That is what QH's are known for! 

I didn't get to ride this weekend even though it was sun shining Sunday. It is soaking wet here. The lake where we were going to go camping hosted a bass tournament this past weekend. Lake Sam Rayburn is world famous for its bass fishing. I read the report of the tournament that went on in spite of torrential rains. It said that the lake rose 6" during the tournament - OMG those guys must have been bailing out their boats while fishing!!!

I am going to ride tomorrow at the ranch if it isn't raining but I don't count mileage at the ranch...only when I trail ride!! I did go out and groom my horse today - he was a mud ball.


----------



## DebSmith

I second QOS - Dreams looks great in her new tack! Glad somebody is getting out to ride. If I'm slippin' and slidin' in the mud when I'm out feeding, I'm not getting on a horse to slip and slide! This morning we have heavy wet snow which is supposed to transition to rain this afternoon and tomorrow and Thursday....sigh. I'll get out there one of these days and actually get ON the horses.


----------



## QOS

It is actually sun shining right now....I am heading out to the barn to do Sarge's hooves and ride The Biscuit - the little covered arena has water standing in one side - ugh...hope it goes away!!


----------



## Celeste

I am sitting in my office in dress pants and a dress coat all depressed that I have meetings................


----------



## Joe4d

finally got out today, broke the 100 mile mark for the year. Goal is at least 100 per month. Had some truck issues. but will be out tommorrow and next day. Gonna have to figure out my average speed. found out my excel formula was wrong for speed. It wasnt taken distance into effect was just averaging the speed numbers.


----------



## QOS

Totally jealous Joe. I have barely rode this month at all. :? I did go out to the barn this afternoon and did Sarge's hooves. After that I was done. OMG my hat is off to farriers...that is HARD work. I also groomed Sarge - he looks like the PITS. His coat is dry and fuzzy looking. I brushed and brushed his coat and his mane and tail and put fly spray on him. The mosquitos are horrible right now. 

Tomorrow I am going to ride if at all possible. Can't wait!


----------



## QOS

I did get to ride today  but I was in the covered arena working with Biscuit. OMG I can tell he hasn't been ridden in a while. Stop? Is that what I am supposed to do when you pull the reins? Back up? What is that? Side pass? OMG who do you think you are riding?:lol:

I rode for a hour and 20 minutes working on leg aids and reminding Biscuit that he needs to stop when I give that command and back up when I ask. By the end of our ride he was doing as asked for the most part. Still getting a little strong when he wanted to do what Biscuit wanted to do. All in all, he is a good boy. He joined up with me and followed me out of the arena like a good boy when we were through. I did groom him and worked on his hooves so we bonded for several hours! :lol:

Hopefully I will be riding every day this week now even if it is in the arena. :lol:


----------



## Joe4d

stop ? whats that ? Thought you were an endurance rider. Thats why I got into endurance. I dont have to know any of that fancy high faluting stuff, Give him a might YAH MULE, hang on as appropriate. When you get where your going aim him for a tree. He'll stop


----------



## DebSmith

I don't even have an arena to ride in and the property is just too wet and slippery. Today we woke up to snow, then more snow then rain. And now they are predicting 6-10 inches of snow overnight Thursday and into Friday....sigh, bigger sigh, angry face :-x I have all the routes to the three places closest to me to ride, a new (used) 2 horse trailer so I can get there and the trail maps downloaded.....now just waiting on the weather.

Joe - totally jealous of your 100 miles!


----------



## QOS

Joe, you made me really laugh out loud!! I like a horse that will whoa!!! Hahahahaha I am too old to smash into trees. 

Didn't you read my post where I said I thought perhaps I was too much of a wuzzie to be an Endurance Rider? :rofl:

:happydance:I was doing the happy dance just be be able to get out and ride at all. We needed rain in a serious way but not all at once. Everything has standing water and the mosquitoes are the size of helicopters :shock: and are biting like crazy. Biscuit had big full mosquitoes when I got him out of the pasture today...poor guy had blood spots because I was swatting them as fast as I could. 

I am hoping to ride down at the Beach Friday morning. Honey Darling Precious said he'd ride with me but "the mosquitoes are going to tote us away" he said. 

I am going on a week long camping trip next month so hopefully will get in a bunch of riding and will pass you up Joe!!!


----------



## Joe4d

I found if you lean back and brace your legs forward right before you hit the tree you dont smash, the horse does, builds character and teaches him to pay attention. Mr spook head used to get so worked up about big scarry leaves and bushes on the side of the trail he wouldnt pay attention to where he was going. I finally decided to just let him run head first into a few trees, cured him of that one.


----------



## QOS

Joe you are absolutely hysterically funny. You need to come down to Texas and ride with us. 

Biscuit whacked my knee in January because he didn't want to step in water - go figure - the horse will cross a creek without hesitation. 

Ok...off to the grocery store to get cake supplies and then out to the barn to ride like a wuzzie in the arena.


----------



## DebSmith

Joe - thanks for educating me! I did not know that to stop a horse you just let him run into the tree! :lol: 

We are supposed to get "thundersnow" here tonight and into tomorrow....probably won't be riding at all this month. Two months lost so far this year. Sure hope Mother Nature makes up for this in spring and summer!


----------



## QOS

I hope so too!!! I want to go ride in central Texas - because of the rain this winter we should actually have fields of bluebonnets. They have to have rain in the fall/winter to bloom and we have had some rain!!!


----------



## Celeste

I really, really want to ride this weekend. It is supposed to pour rain on Friday and I am being invaded with company on Friday night for the entire weekend. Maybe I'll get in one ride..................

Joe, I have used the tree method to stop before but it was not actually my plan.............. (Actually, it was a near miss.)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today is my day to ride. Anybody wanna guess what the weather is like here?

But its the only day I have this week to get Dreams out, so a-slogging we shall go. Going to haul to the local towpath, which is a gravel path along the canal. Will be wet and windy (expecting 50 mph gusts later this morning), but at least the footing will be decent. And I suspect there won't be too many others out on the multi-use trail today! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> I suspect there won't be too many others out on the multi-use trail today! :lol:


Well that is looking on the bright side! I hope you have a great ride!


----------



## Joe4d

A thought occured to me yesterday in between singing Cow Patty and Ghost riders to my horse galloping along. 
I ski the same way, never learned how to stop or turn, so would just aim for a tree. Grab ahold, shift around get pointed in a new direction repeat. Probably why I cant come to Texas, ya'll got trees there ?


----------



## QOS

yeah, Joe, we have trees where I live. Pine trees and hardwoods. Hahahaha....loads of water, trees, etc. Not a place to hit a tree and then fall in water. Not a good thing!


----------



## QOS

I was back in the saddle again today - what a very very very nice feeling. It has been kinda nasty here but today was a clear, sun shining, warm day. I loaded up The Biscuit and my friend Lee-Ann's horse Rogue and met my cousin, Kellie, for a ride at Tyrrell Park. We couldn't go through the woods - lots of standing water in there - so we went out Cattail Marsh. Down the bayou was dry and we rode 7.5 miles. I had 57 miles at the end of January and other than the wimpy 3/4 mile at the endurance ride (and I am not counting that!) I have only rode in the arena for February. So I now have 64.5 miles. That is pretty darn pathetic to only have 7.5 miles for a month but our weekend ride was canceled due to weather - as were other rides. It has rained buckets here (not complaining!!!)so riding was not in the forecast. 

The mosquitoes were pretty bad around the woodsy areas - not to bad out in the bog and bayou area. Going again next weekend so I have a lot of catching up to do!!!


----------



## Celeste

I think that you should count the 3/4 mile. That was some seriously hazardous riding.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

So, does it count if I only walk Dee around and around in circles? Or do I have to be on her? LOL...

She's having some breathing issues right now so no riding. But hopefully she will be fit as a fiddle soon.


----------



## QOS

Celeste - hahaha it was pretty scary - but then I am a sissy. 

I am going to ride tomorrow. I went to the barn and my bff's daughter went with me...she is horse crazy, too. I saddled Biscuit and she rode him and then it was time for his lesson and his trainer rode him. She had changed him into an English saddle and I didn't feel like saddling him up again! :? 

Biscuit got a work out today so tomorrow we will play!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Well that is looking on the bright side! I hope you have a great ride!



Ride on Friday wasn't too bad as the rain backed off to a drizzle while I was actually on Dreams, which is always a plus! And it was fairly warm (low 50s), so the drizzle didn't even feel too bad. The trail was fairly boring, with this being the main view:











But a couple miles into the ride, I got to see this:









A BALD EAGLE was sitting having a snack!!! I am still kicking myself for not having brought my real camera, but I figured the towpath would be so boring, I wouldn't want many pictures. Figures, right?


On Sunday, Dean and I got out on both his boys. The ride was a tad more exciting than expected, as George was feeling full of himself and spent quite a bit of time with his hind legs in the air over my head! When 5 miles of huge hills didn't settle him down, he got a dressage lesson every time he bucked (almost had to try Joe's run em into a tree method!). A half mile of half pass, not much fun. :lol:


2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles
Jan 27 -- 4.44 miles -- 19.52 total miles
Feb 2 -- 7.66 miles -- 27.18 total miles
Feb 12 -- 14.07 miles -- 41.25 total miles
Feb 17 -- 10.12 miles -- 51.37 total miles
Feb 19 -- 17.71 miles -- 69.08 total miles
Feb 24 -- 14.00 miles -- 83.08 total miles
Feb 26 -- 10.56 miles -- 93.64 total miles


----------



## QOS

Wow Dawn...that is a great picture anyway!!! Look at those miles you are wracking up!!


----------



## Joe4d

EOM February, looking like a slacker, my truck being down on one of my 4 days off didnt help
130 miles for the year so far.


----------



## QOS

Joe, you are killing me. I have rode twice this week in the arena - hahaha that is not trail riding but hey....its a ride!!!


----------



## DebSmith

Oh, Joe - you're such a slacker! :lol: I want to be a slacker like you!


----------



## Celeste

Joe, you are such a slacker. Dang, I would be ashamed to only have 130 miles........
I wish...........


----------



## Joe4d

I know I should be up at 200 by now, lost several training days waiting on people, and a 4 days off with a broken truck. I have nowhere to ride without trailering.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Another week, another day of monsoonal rains the day and night before I can ride. The rain stopped about 9am this morning and I was at the barn by 10. Hauled down to the towpath, knowing it would be the only place not knee deep in mud.

The weather meant we had the trail to ourselves. Got in 17.5 miles in 2 hours, and even found some "terrain" to deal with: :lol:







But I finally feel like we are getting some real training done. Perhaps we will be ready for Rabbit Run..

2012 mileage

Jan 6 -- 10.23 miles -- 10.23 total miles
Jan 20 -- 4.85 miles -- 15.08 total miles
Jan 27 -- 4.44 miles -- 19.52 total miles
Feb 2 -- 7.66 miles -- 27.18 total miles
Feb 12 -- 14.07 miles -- 41.25 total miles
Feb 17 -- 10.12 miles -- 51.37 total miles
Feb 19 -- 17.71 miles -- 69.08 total miles
Feb 24 -- 14.00 miles -- 83.08 total miles
Feb 26 -- 10.56 miles -- 93.64 total miles
Mar 1 -- 17.57 miles -- 111.21 total miles


----------



## Celeste

I have a little time off coming up. Hopefully I will get a few miles in. I don't expect to catch up with y'all though...........


----------



## Celeste

I busted my ***. An invisible horse eating vampire jumped out of the bushes and she took off at a gallop. For some odd reason, I lost my balance and fell off. Ouch. I'm not hurt except my dignity. I am sore as crap. That was only about 1/5 a mile into the ride. Happily, the old fool stopped and came back to see what I was doing on the ground. I got back on and rode for a short ride. This was the first day that I rode in my new helmet. I didn't hit my head. This was the first spill I've had in years. I think that dang thing gave me bad luck........

3.6 miles today

36.8 total


----------



## Celeste

I was 1/2 a mile along.
My husband said I did hit my head.
Guess wearing the helmet was a good move.


----------



## DebSmith

Wow - glad you are ok! Dang horse eating vampires, anyway. They always find my horse too.


----------



## QOS

Dang, Celeste, that bites. Glad you weren't hurt and sorry you took a spill. Ugh...that will make a gal sore!!! Take care, drink a cup of tea and then back in the saddle!


----------



## Celeste

Thanks guys. I am really glad I got back on and rode for 3 miles. It might be hard to get on later if I hadn't. I can be a wimp. I never got scared; it was all too quick. Well except when I couldn't breathe. You know how it knocks the breath out of you when you hit hard? As soon as I could breathe I was better. The vampires must have wandered off because the horses stood there without anybody holding them until I got back on my feet.


----------



## paintedpastures

Never read through all the pages here so not sure if anyone mentioned the Trail riding programs that AQHA & APHA registries have. You log your hours of riding & can win awards.They also have sponsored trail rides throughout the country.

AQHA: AQHA Horseback Riding Program
AQHA: AQHA Ride Program

APHA.Com -Trail Rides
APHA.Com - Ride America


----------



## jillybean19

QOS said:


> I had a blast logging miles for the year 2011 on Biscuit. Celeste and Phantom were interested in keeping it going so here we go. Hope Nokota and SailorGriz join in - they always have fun rides!!! Post your GPS trails, pictures, and descriptions of your rides here...can't wait to see where our travels take us in 2012!
> 
> Is it possible to get a sticky on this, mods?


I've been following your blog! I'm about ready to move out of the arena with Snickers, who needed some good work before I was going to trust him (and he needed to learn to trust me!) on the trails. There's another endurance rider at my barn, so I'm going to team up with her. We have BLM access there, so she's got a couple of loops I'll have to map out with my Garmin and start logging miles with you! And, uh, I may need a tutorial in how to use it lol.

PS - your blog was a good part of the inspiration to start mine


----------



## QOS

Thanks Jillybean!!! I wish I knew more about tracking etc. with the Garmin. We did track over to a waypoint I set off of someone else's trail to the waterfall at Ebenezer Park. At some points we weren't on a trail and had to go around really boggy areas or areas where the brush was too thick to get through. 

I think my riding buddy and I liked the orienteering more than anything. We thought we wanted to do endurance but we may not - still ride like we are on one but not actually competing. We really liked the challenge of finding a waypoint that we had no previous knowledge of how to get there!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste, sorry to hear you met up with the ground. Very glad you were wearing your helmet and that your horse came back!


I got to get out today with Dean. The weather was cool (about 35) and breezy (10-15 mph winds) but the sun was shining and the horses felt great. This will be the last ride for a bit, as I am going out of town (to Cancun!!!!!), so def needed every mile I could get. 


2012 mileage

Mar 1 -- 17.57 miles -- 111.21 total miles
Mar 4 -- 16.3 miles -- 127.51 total miles


----------



## Celeste

If you want to stay and ride, I would be glad to go to Cancun for you!!!!


----------



## QOS

wow wee Dawn - a vacation - Woot!!! 

I got to ride today. Gorgeous day - clear blue skies and very mild weather. My barn buddy and I hauled to the park and pulled in near the Cattail Marsh entrance because going through the woods is iffy with all the rain. We mounted up and got in there and the gate was locked. :shock: Went down to the end of the fence and in dry weather you can cross there but it is deep in mud and water and we opted to try to access the bayou through the woods. We got a little ways into the woods and OMG the mosquitoes were like the monkeys in The Wizard of Oz. They nearly totted off The Biscuit. Sloppy wet muddy mess. We went back out of the woods and I remembered I had the code to the huge cantilever gate. I dismounted at the trailer and walked over to the code thingy and made sure it would work. Mounted up and away we went...Biscuit and Rogue looking at the HUGE Catapillar dragline thing like it would eat them. Rode out down the bayou and barely any mosquitoes out there and it was dry. We rode 7.1 miles today so at least I got out some. Hope to ride again tomorrow but it may just be at the ranch. 

71.6 miles


----------



## QOS

*Saw Alligators for the first time*

I was lucky enough to get out and ride again today!!! OMG that is sheer heaven. We didn't mount up until 2:00 PM. We parked by the Cattail Marsh opening again and away we went. Gorgeous Gorgeous day - bright blue cloudless skies, in the mid 70's and a slight breeze was blowing. Best of all - didn't really have mosquitoes out - they are in the woods!!! There is a little pond in the back - full of cypress trees and that is where we usually see baby alligators. Didn't see them out yesterday but there were 5 in the pond today that were about a foot long so they are probably a year old. Saw an adult in Willow Bayou on the way back. A big ol' buzzard flopped up from lower branches to the top right when we rounded a corner and caused the horses to spook. LOL don't care as long as I don't lose my seat. We rode 6.3 miles today and jogged about half of that. Had a blast...ready to go again.

77.9 miles


----------



## phantomhorse13

Being excited about seeing alligators.. that just seems scary to me!!

And forget about mosquitoes the size of the monkey things in wizard of oz. You are very brave!! But glad you got to get out.


----------



## QOS

We kept an eye out for big gators but didn't see any in the back. We ride right beside the bayou in the back of the loop. It is about a 3-4 foot drop into the water so we make sure we don't get too close to the edge! The little pond is really a swampy area - they are on both sides of the trail after it takes about a 75 yard trip inland. 

We saw some big gators last year sunning on the banks of Willow Bayou. Willow dumps into Hildebrandt and we ride down both of those. 

A few years ago my cousin and a friend rounded a corner and a big alligator rolled into the water and scared the snot out of the horses - they both did a synchronized 180 and bolted. My cousin said she and Sue were just glad they didn't get their butts dumped!!

The park we are riding in is right off of I-H 10 in Beaumont and at the edge of the city. Out in the back of the park it feels like you are in the boonies. Rarely see anyone else and the back circles a huge bog - loads of animal life and pretty all year long. And only 8 miles at the most from the barn!!


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Only added 11 miles the past couple of weeks.

Total: 47.8 Miles


----------



## DebSmith

Nobody's been riding??? Nobody??? We have mid-60's to 70's here this week - I will be riding. Just not on trail :-( Horses got baths to get the winter yuck off yesterday. Today we have super high winds and rain off and on....tomorrow I ride!


----------



## jillybean19

*2012 Miles*

I started logging miles last week, when we hit the trails for the first time. Unfortunately, I can't log my miles for arena riding because my GPS can't get a signal through the indoor arena's cinder block walls! And that is where we'll be riding this week, I think, because of wind and rain. It's a good chance for us to work on obstacles and discipline, though! So far here's what we've logged, which you can follow on our blog:

3/5/2012: 4.50 miles (4.5 total)
3/8/2012: 7.78 miles (12.28 total)
3/11/2012: 6.03 miles (18.31 total)


----------



## QOS

I couldn't ride this weekend...had wedding cakes and party cakes plus the weather was THE PITS. Had another cake today but going riding tomorrow if the weather permits out on the trails. Weather not permitting will only be riding in the arena!


----------



## Celeste

If I could win the lottery...............


----------



## QOS

sigh...me too....I would just trail ride all over the place. I love making wedding cakes but jeez...I am one tired chick today!!


----------



## gunslinger

The wife and I rode the Conasauga river trail from the Cottonwood patch the weekend before last. It didn't get as warm as we hoped and flurried snow. We rode the red loop on the Chickamauga battle field sunday and had blue bird weather.

Now that the temps are warming and daylight savings time, we're hoping to ride somewhere most every weekend until hot weather. Probably ride somewhere in the southern Appalachians this weekend. 

Ya'll are welcome to join us!


----------



## OuttatheBlue

OuttatheBlue said:


> Only added 11 miles the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Total: 47.8 Miles


Did 4 trail rides in a row this week! It was GREAT weather!

I went on my regular 5 mile trail ride twice (been pre-measured exactly 5 miles), then one day I went for the longer 7 mile trail ride and finally went on a small 4 mile trail ride today (all pre-measured)

So that adds 21 miles all together.

Total: 68.8 miles


----------



## QOS

84.2 miles for the year - I was able to get out today and rode 6.3 miles in Cattail Marsh/Tyrrell Park. 

I went with a friend from the barn. We loaded up around 12:45 and hauled out to the park and tacked up. It was pretty darn muddy and wet as it rained yesterday. Lots of turtles out. We saw several big ones up on the ground, little alligators in the back - can't see them in my pictures though. We saw some hogs but my camera didn't really pick them up as they were ahead of us and near the edge of the woods. On the back of the bayou and boat was coming up and Biscuit was totally unconcerned. Ready for some drier conditions - Biscuit is not a fan of mud!! The mosquitoes were horrible - I had wiped Deep Woods Off on Biscuit's face but I leaned over and they were all over his face. He was more than happy to turn his face on both sides so I could squish them off!! 

We are supposed to leave Sunday for a full week riding up at Ebenezer. I hope the rain doesn't keep us from going!


----------



## DebSmith

Ok, so I know it isn't trail miles, but I rode my horse yesterday!! First time in a few months. Yes, my silly Arabian gelding was a total spaz! But, considering how long it's been I wasn't surprised and he did start to listen after our 30 minute ride. I lunged him for 20 minutes first then only rode for 20, cooling down for another 10 before untacking, grooming and letting him dry. Our almost 70 degree temps this week and his still not shed out winter coat are not a good combination! LOL

I also started to get my 3yr. old used to a surcingle....he wasn't too sure about that! But, by the end of our time he had a pad and surcingle on and the girth was buckled, just not tight. Proud of my boy!


----------



## Celeste

5.4 miles today.
Total 42.24

I'm not likely to catch up with a lot of you, but it was a fun day! 
I had a new friend ride with me. 
The weather was beautiful and there were dogwoods, red-buds, and wisteria in bloom.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

OuttatheBlue said:


> Total: 68.8 miles


Went on a nice long 9 mile (exact) trail ride yesterday  SUCH great weather!! After the ride I forgot water for the dog and all I had was a slushie.... sooo.... SLUSHIE TONGUE DOG! (she did get water about 5 minutes after the picture though she liked the slushie better hehe)










Total is now... 77.8 miles. Still got a ways to go to catch up with you all.


----------



## DebSmith

We rode again yesterday - another 30 minutes. Much better ride as my boy is beginning to get his brain back. Only problem was the BIG SILVER TARP horse eating monster....LOL Once I touched it Falcon said, "Oh, okay, if Mom touches it I can walk past it....LOL


----------



## DebSmith

Today's ride....solo, no buddies. Still just around the corn field but I'm so proud of my boy for holding onto his brain!

Proof:


----------



## OuttatheBlue

DebSmith said:


> Today's ride....solo, no buddies. Still just around the corn field but I'm so proud of my boy for holding onto his brain!
> 
> Proof:


Pretty boy 


Yesterday we beat the record at our barn for longest trail ride!! 3.5 hours and 10/11 miles! It was an 'epic' trail ride to say the least... My horse decided he would NOT cross water (he did after a lot of persuading hehe), I ripped my pants getting back on (for the record, they are four years old and worn completely thin, it was their time), two of the other riders slipped crossing water/mud/rock pit and landed on their butts (thank goodness for loyal horses!), AND my horse got a giant thorn to the eye! Like IN his eye, it was very swollen but this morning looked a LOT better, but I'm still having the vet out.

-phew- at least the dog was good and is now VERY tired! I just love me a tired dog 

I feel so bad for my horse though. Today we just grazed and I brushed him and then laid on his back while my dog ran around with the barn dog. Very peaceful actually, I was grumpy cause of work this morning but I feel much better now 


ANYWAY....

Total miles; 87.8


----------



## DebSmith

I'm jealous! One of these days we will get out on an actual trail. The one closest to me opened this past Thursday. Once they plant the corn this year I will have to move to trails, but for now I'm happy to ride in the cornfield and get my Falcon in shape and his brain working before trailering away.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

DebSmith said:


> I'm jealous! One of these days we will get out on an actual trail. The one closest to me opened this past Thursday. Once they plant the corn this year I will have to move to trails, but for now I'm happy to ride in the cornfield and get my Falcon in shape and his brain working before trailering away.


I'm lucky, we have horse trails 3/4th a mile away that we just cross over cornfields to, so it's the best of both worlds. Some days I just stay in the cornfields though, it's how I started trail riding and it's just so fun  There's nothing like galloping full speed through a cornfield! They always have the best footing too.


----------



## QOS

oowowowowow that thorn must have hurt!! Poor guy!! Glad y'all got out.

I am in a freaking coma at this moment. I did two large wedding cakes with grooms cakes this weekend. I got 4 hours sleep Thursday night and 1 hour sleep in my recliner Friday (well, Saturday morning actually) and it is 11:40 PM and I am still up. Had to go grocery shopping for our week long horse vacation starting tomorrow!!!

I will be leaving sometime tomorrow before noon for Ebenezer Park. My cousin and her hubby and some friends are already there. Hoping to rack up some miles this week. I will not have internet access while I am gone but hopefully will be able to check in once or twice. 

Happy Trails everyone!


----------



## Joe4d

was proud of the General today, held 7 mph average over 24 miles. Total for the year is closing in on 200, I am at 193


----------



## OuttatheBlue

QOS said:


> oowowowowow that thorn must have hurt!! Poor guy!! Glad y'all got out.


Yeah had the vet out today, got some medication and no riding until he's 100% better! Luckily it's nothing too serious, but I don't want to take chances with something like his eye.

SO I can't hit the trails for a little while, you all should post some more pictures so I can live vicariously through you guys 

btw- WOW Joe, way to go!


----------



## Saddlebag

How come just walking to the barn, doing chores, turning the horses out doesn't count. Add it up over a year and it must be at least 100 mi. Lol Why doesn't our devotion count?


----------



## Celeste

Then we need to add all those miles we put in working to buy horse feed..........


----------



## QOS

I am back at home.:evil: Darn weather....it bites. 

I got out to Ebenezer Park yesterday around 2:15 PM or so. I didn't ride yesterday because I was simply exhausted. 

We got up Monday morning and puttered around (lol we are on vacation!) and then saddled up. My cousin and her hubby peeled off at about 2 miles as they had been riding for 2 days. Hubby and another friend of ours kept going to the trails I had gone on before. Gorgeous...saw a huge fat turkey that was so colorful! Barry wanted to circle around so we got off the trail staying up high on ridges so we wouldn't bog down as it has rained alot.

Ok...boggy areas were up on the higher areas too. Biscuit, Sarge and Scout were literally belly deep at times and I think Biscuit was galloping in place to get out of the mud. Barry had mud all over HIS boots. I grabbed Biscuit's mane and held on. 

We rode a little more than 15 miles. The last two I rode at job and Biscuit did a phenomenal job. We did all kinds of trails today that would dead end or get too boggy and we would have to return. Biscuit isn't a fan of boggy muddy areas but he is in good shape but Sarge hasn't been rode that much this winter. He was pretty darn tuckered out. 

When we got back my cousin had left! Bad weather coming in - it was supposed to just be rain but it was upgraded to 60 mph winds and heavy rain. When we found that out about a hour after my cousin left we started packing up. Gaaaaaa....I had dinner almost all the way cooked - I gave it to our riding buddy because he lived close to where we were. 

I didn't get home til nearly 11:00 PM. I was worried sick about Sarge - he didn't eat but half of his evening feed. He seemed fine when I took him out of the trailer at the ranch. 

I was glad to get in the 15+ miles. I will get my Garmin out tomorrow to double check it.


----------



## QOS

It was pouring rain here most of yesterday and up at Ebenezer. It is supposed to be bright sunshiny Thursday through next Wednesday so I am returning to Ebenezer either for the weekend if I can get someone to go with me or just for Saturday to ride with a friend that is local up there. Darn. I can't win for losing. Can't control the weather though.

Sarge is fine. He was just tired. I went and checked on him yesterday morning before it started raining.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad he is ok.


----------



## gunslinger

I thought you Texans were praying for rain?


----------



## QOS

LOL yes, we were and so while I am not happy about my week going to pot I can't be too annoyed!!! Hubby and I are going to drive to Seguin, Texas to D & D Supply tomorrow (horsey heaven) and look at the bluebonnets...drive back through Brenham where they make the best ice cream in the world, Bluebell Icecream, where the bluebonnets are supposed to be blooming like crazy. It takes RAIN to make pretty bluebonnets so I am looking forward to that. Going riding this weekend. Skies cleared up late this afternoon.


----------



## DebSmith

QOS - so sorry you have had terrible luck with weather! That stinks when you plan and look forward to it and it doesn't work out. :-(

I rode Monday and Wednesday but have been working other horses too, just not riding them yet. 11yr. old Rescued Stallion gelded last October and my 3 yr. old. They are coming along beautifully. I think in a month I will be riding them both.  I don't have pics because it's just me and I can't hold a camera and lunge them at the same time...

I'm also digging postholes for my roundpen. See pic below....

And, don't be mad, but it's been HOT here! 85-90 degrees in March in Northwest Indiana....just weird!


----------



## QOS

wow wee Deb, that is warm! It is a nice day today and only 75 degrees. We didn't have a winter here to speak of this year and hoping the spring time is mild too!!! I am ready to ride!

We didn't go to Seguin or Brenham - instead we went and spent an armload on a new bed that raises the head and feet :lol: Our other bed is a week shy of 2 years old :shock: cost $2k and we hate it. There is nothing "wrong" with it - it is just too darn soft and pillowy. Gaaa...I don't think I have had a good nights sleep on that rascal since we got it. It is now sitting in the middle room and hubby and I are working on putting up a new fan...well, I am following his directions while he does the electrical stuff. He is an electrician by trade so it it should work out!

So, I am going riding with my cousin tomorrow, hopefully at Ebenezer on Saturday if all goes well, and ride with my cousin again Sunday. So all is not lost - today is so beautiful it really frosts me that I am not riding Biscuit - but maybe with this new bed I won't feel like I rode 20 miles when I get up!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to ride on Thursday and Friday, but lent my garmin to someone before I had a chance to upload the specifics.

Tomorrow, Dream and I head to New Jersey for our first ride of the season!! The weather spirits are having a great time messing with us up here, as it feels more like June than March. Tomorrow's high is supposed to be 81!! Thank goodness it will be cooler for saturday (62), but still insanely warm (esp considering last year, it was 21 and everything was frozen solid at the start of the ride! :shock: ).

Hope everyone else gets to get out and hit the trail this weekend too!


----------



## QOS

Dawn that is so exciting!!! hahahahha I felt like an endurance rider Monday when Biscuit and I were slogging through boggy areas.

Hope you have a cool vest and cap yarmulke to keep you cool. I will be wearing mine tomorrow. Can't wait to hear about your ride. Best of luck and hope you win!!!


----------



## pony gal

I rode 5.25 hrs today. That put me to 42.5 hrs for the yr.


----------



## QOS

*Alligators and Hogs*

I went riding at Tyrrell Park with a stable mate and my cousin, Kellie. We got out to the back of the park and I looked over and saw an alligator across the little canal sunning. It was a pretty big gator and we were glad he was on the other side. 

We went around towards the back and ran into a little gaggle of hogs...2 big ones and 4 good sized little ones. It was near the same place we saw them a few rides ago. The horses stopped and was on high alert. They were pretty funny. We rode 7.1 miles today so I now have 107.3 miles for the year. 

It was a gorgeous day but a little on the warm side. Going riding tomorrow and will have the cool vest on!!!


----------



## QOS

7.6 for today and 114.95 for the year. 

I hauled back up to Ebenezer Park today to meet my friend, Margaret for a little ride. Since I had to return home Monday because of cranky weather, I am having a "Staycation" I am going to ride as many days as I can.

I wanted to find a way to the waterfall from the park that was the shortest route. I have only gone in a long round about way coming at it from the opposite side. I had to do a lot of stopping, checking the Garmin, tagging in waypoints, etc. but it was worth it. We did go down a nice trail that would have giving us a circular ride around it and Margaret was leading and the trail just turned to a bog and her horse Cub was up past his hocks. Biscuit's thought bubble said "sister, I did this Monday - I am so not interested in it today". We went back to the main road and down it til we got to the trail that we have rode back on from the fall. We went down it but had to stop .10 a mile from the fall due to really wet conditions. Most of the trails were dry but I at least know exactly how to get there on the shortest route. Want to take my cousin next time we ride up there. 

I didn't actually ride that long but we had a nice little canter and my horse was a doll...gorgeous weather and my friend and I shared a lunch on the trail of chicken friend deer meat (hahahaha I never eat game meat but it was pretty darn good) and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Back at the trailer we sat down and had a Diet Coke. It was a great day.

I did learn that hauling both horses to Ebenezer is cheaper than hauling one. I got better gas mileage hauling both of the boys! 

Going riding tomorrow with my cousin - not too far but at least it is a ride!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ride this weekend was amazing; still having trouble believing the ride season has begun. As to not overwhelm here, I will post the story n pics in their own thread. 


2012 mileage
...
Mar 1 -- 17.57 miles -- 111.21 total miles
Mar 4 -- 16.3 miles -- 127.51 total miles
Mar 14 -- 13.14 miles -- 140.65 total miles
Mar 16 -- 8.41 miles -- 149.06 total miles
Mar 24 -- 50.75 miles -- 199.81 total miles


----------



## QOS

I was able to get out again today - it was hot!!! It is so nice to be able to ride after hardly being able to ride in February. It was my cousin, Kellie, and we happened to arrive at the same time some friends that we camp out with so they rode with us. One was on a new 4 year old filly that did a fantastic job on the trails - only spooking hard once when something slide into the water by her. 

We saw a huge alligator in the water and James thought it was 12.5" It was swimming from the bank we were riding on and was almost to the other side when it turned around and swam toward us so I was able to take some pictures. There was a big turtle up on the bridge Kurt moved to the safety of the grass (he was ready to jump off the bridge) and on the way back we saw some pink spoonbills - they were gorgeous! Wish my pictures were better of those but they were far away too.

I made a big goober out of myself. I got off to clean Biscuit's hooves and went to remount and was already committed and up when he moved towards me then forward. Gaaaa I pitched over and was half off the other side with my foot stuck in the stirrup (Joe those fancy stirrups may have come in handy at that time) and I had a hold of Biscuit's mane and finally got my foot out and off I came on the opposite side but thank God on my feet. James was kind enough not to laugh and said "Good save!!) We rode 7.1 miles so I have 122 miles and hoping to ride tomorrow. I think Biscuit is a little sick of the riding. We have rode 36.9 miles this week and I have had a blast!


----------



## Joe4d

just back from Graves Mt VA, didnt get a bunch of miles but got a bunch of elevation work, several 1600 ft climbs. Training for my first 50 in May. 213 miles so far for the year.


----------



## QOS

You are stomping me Joe!!!! hahahaha hope to catch up at some point!!


----------



## DebSmith

Rode again yesterday, had a friend out who keeps her horse at my place. I decided to give Falcon a break and instead hopped on my old girl, Sterling, for a bareback ride. Sterling may be old, but she still acts like a youngster....my legs were screaming after our hour ride! LOL 

Having problems uploading the pics....keep getting the error message that my pics are too large even after I resize them.


----------



## DebSmith

Pictures


----------



## Celeste

We rode 2.1 miles. I had big ambitions, but a major storm blew in. It is popping lightning like crazy. At least I didn't fall off, which is an improvement over last time I rode the psycho princess. (Last time I rode a different horse.)

44.34 for the year.

We really do need the rain. It should only rain at night and while people are working.


----------



## QOS

I agree...then it wouldn't interfere with my riding!!!


----------



## pony gal

I rode 3 hrs today. So far this yr I've ridden 45.5 hrs.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out for an easy mosey on Friday, before the weather closed in and it rained for 2 days straight (had hoped to ride Sunday too, but momma nature had other ideas). Things are starting to green up!











2012 mileage
...
Mar 14 -- 13.14 miles -- 140.65 total miles
Mar 16 -- 8.41 miles -- 149.06 total miles
Mar 24 -- 50.75 miles -- 199.81 total miles
Mar 30 -- 10.17 miles -- 209.98 total miles


----------



## QOS

glad you got some riding in before the weather turned nasty. I didn't ride Sunday to let my foot have another day of rest after getting in crunched Tuesday. I did go out to the barn and work with his feet though.

I was going to ride yesterday and it rained for hours. Ugh. Can't win for losing. Don't know if I will get in any riding this week or next week...super busy with cakes just sprouting up everywhere and since that is what pays for horses, I have to make hay while the sun is shinning!


----------



## Joe4d

Well i went to ride this sunday got there and noticed right front shoe was missing, called farrier who happened to be 10 minutes away, he swung by and reshod the one foot, looked at em said horses feet are really growing, we need to get him fixed, (only been 4 weeks) well get done riding that day, (23 miles at 8.1mph avg) and notice the other front shoe is missing, called farrier moved up appointment to thursday. Thursday comes and over wed night a back shoe is gone. So only 1 out of the original 4week old 4 is left. farrier goes to pul it and it is paper thin. and nails still in horses other hooves. Well whats left of the nails. Shoes didnt get pulled or fall off. I wore them down to about the thickness of a nickle, and the nail heads along with it tll they come off....... oops,

248 for the year.


----------



## QOS

you are rubbing it in Joe. Stop that. It is unbecoming of a gentleman!! Sounds to me like you need to learn a little farrier skills, Joe. Wow wee, you are running his shoes off. Do you think your boy could go barefoot?


Barry and I were going to ride today but I decided not to overdo while I am doing a wedding cake!!! Darn...wish I would win the lottery so I could ride when I wanted instead of making cakes. Hopefully I will be able to ride sometime this coming week. I have two huge wedding cakes next weekend...one in Lake Charles, Louisiana and one in Galveston, Texas. I will drive around 320 miles or so next Saturday :shock: delivering cakes.


----------



## Celeste

I think if Joe rides his horse barefoot, the horse's feet will fall off.
My horse could probably do fine for lack of riding.
There are logging crews working on both the main trails we ride on.
If they aren't working tomorrow, we might get in a few miles.


----------



## pony gal

Joe4d said:


> Well i went to ride this sunday got there and noticed right front shoe was missing, called farrier who happened to be 10 minutes away, he swung by and reshod the one foot, looked at em said horses feet are really growing, we need to get him fixed, (only been 4 weeks) well get done riding that day, (23 miles at 8.1mph avg) and notice the other front shoe is missing, called farrier moved up appointment to thursday. Thursday comes and over wed night a back shoe is gone. So only 1 out of the original 4week old 4 is left. farrier goes to pul it and it is paper thin. and nails still in horses other hooves. Well whats left of the nails. Shoes didnt get pulled or fall off. I wore them down to about the thickness of a nickle, and the nail heads along with it tll they come off....... oops,
> 
> 248 for the year.


Do you put borium on your shoes


----------



## QOS

hahahahaaaa no I don't think they will fall off but he may never need to do more than a little rasping!!!

The wedding cake is almost done and the groom's cake is pretty simple so maybe just maybe I can go riding tomorrow afternoon. : )


----------



## Joe4d

no borium, these are steel shoes, with normal, steel I guess nails. 
No If I am wearing down steel like that I would figure if he was barefoot my 15 hand horse would now only be 14 hands.


----------



## Celeste

We got to go for a short ride today. They were full of spunk. I think we should have ridden about 30 miles, but all the time we had was for 3.4 miles.

47.74 for the year.


----------



## QOS

Naaaaa Joe...he'd just grow feet faster!!! I went out to see my boys today after delivering the wedding cake. Biscuit is full of **** and vinegar and has gained weight since we haven't rode enough to even matter. Sarge looks like he has some rainrot that I will have to address tomorrow afternoon. My Biscuit has almost all the way shed out and he is so golden this year!!! Good nutritian is paying off!


----------



## jillybean19

I just realized how long it's been since I updated my miles here!

3/14/2012: 8.66 miles (26.97 total)
3/15/2012: 8.23 miles (35.22 total)
3/17/2012: 6.02 miles (41.26 total)
3/19/2012: 4.16 miles (45.43 total)
3/22/2012: 4.95 miles (50.39 total)
4/6/2012: 4.16 miles (I didn't have my GPS so I'm not adding this one in)
4/8/2012: 10.9 miles (61.28 total)

You might notice the somewhat large gap between 3/22 and 4/6 - We had a little *incident* with Snickers not wanting to be caught, so we took a step back and worked on some discipline and bonding, which has made a world of a difference. During the first week, he did a LOT of lunging in the round pen, so I'm sure he got plenty of miles in even though I can't count them. He also dropped a LOT of weight, which I attribute to stress and work. The lunging approach that I'd been told to do wasn't working - probably on my part but I also think it wasn't quite what was needed - so we did a lot of catch-treat-release bonding and brushing, so he got some time off. Finally, we did some arena work, leading up to the 6th, so he got some miles in there, but I didn't work him that hard. I also started him on his "endurance diet" - one bucket with beet pulp, alfalfa, vitamins, and minerals, and a pellet nutrient blend, and a second with bran, alfalfa, and topped off with some grain and oats, and both are full of water and make a wonderful mushy mess - I'm hoping that also helps him pick up his weight. Today, we finally went over 10 miles and I feel like I struck a gold mine as I discovered the ATV track about 4.5 miles out from the boarding facility! (It's really flat out in that area). I'm hoping to take Snickers to his first LD at the end of May - I think we're well on our way!


----------



## pony gal

Joe4d said:


> no borium, these are steel shoes, with normal, steel I guess nails.
> No If I am wearing down steel like that I would figure if he was barefoot my 15 hand horse would now only be 14 hands.


I have my horses barefoot now, but when I did get them shod, I had to have the farrier put borium on the shoes or I'd wear them out before I could get a reset out of them. It used to cost $10 more to have it added to 4 shoes. They put it on steel shoes with a welder. With the borium on, my nail holes wore out before the shoes wore down, so I still usually only got one reset.


----------



## QOS

Good for you Jilly...whatever it takes to get the job done. I wasn't even able to get out to the barn today. I had a cake go out this morning, went to my mom's with my sisters, nieces, nephews, brother in laws, my kids and grandkids and my sisters' grandchildren so we had a crowd. Came home and had to start on another cake...I am up to my eyeballs in cake and the same for next week. The only saving grace is in a week and a half I am supposed to go riding for the weekend with some of my barn chicks...hope the weather holds out!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got to get out twice over the weekend! Momma nature smiled upon us, with gorgeous weather and I was happy to take advantage.

On Friday, we went to explore the Round Valley trails. I am in love!! Finally, a place with actual _terrain_.. and it's only a 30 min haul away from my barn!! 



































On Saturday, a friend wanted to do her birthday ride at Green Lane, which was a 90 minute haul. I hadn't been there before, so was looking forward to seeing more new trail. Don't know that I would go back there often just because of the distance, but it was a fun day.



































2012 mileage
Mar 24 -- 50.75 miles -- 199.81 total miles
Mar 30 -- 10.17 miles -- 209.98 total miles
Apr 6 -- 12.93 miles -- 222.91 total miles
Apr 7 -- 13.39 miles -- 236.3 total miles


----------



## jillybean19

*New Endurance Forum!*

Hey all you endurance riders! After trying to post and find posts about endurance riding on here, I sent a message to the Admin about creating a forum just for us, and they gave us one!! Here's the link: Endurance Riding  Here's the catch - in order to keep it, it needs to get active and STAY active. I know there are quite a few logging their miles in this thread (we could possibly move it?? I'm not sure what portion of the posters here would consider themselves endurance riders...), so I thought I'd announce it here. I'm going to start a mile logging post there just in case you all don't want to move this one, but please post anything related endurance riding so we can keep it!!


----------



## Spotted Image

04-12-12 8 miles... On my new mare.


----------



## Celeste

Fun! A new horse. How did she do?


----------



## Spotted Image

Yea, I got her Easter Sunday. She rode great geese threw up, waist deep creeks, my dads horse acting up and now of her bother her. She is an Appaloosa. Only problem is she has really bad ground manners, where it takes two people to saddle her. As soon as that problem is resolved she will be going out on trails by her self.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad she is fun to ride. That is more important than fun to saddle.


----------



## Celeste

Yesterday I rode 1/2 mile just around the house. It was very well worth doing because today she did a lot better. We rode 4.8 miles. There was no fighting, no jumping out of her skin, no being bad in general. I even got her to do a very slow lope at 10.9 miles per hour. That is huge for us. (Usually canters are way too fast.)

Total 53.04


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out 3 different times this weekend!

Friday and today, rode Dream. On Saturday, I rode a friend's mare in her first 50 miler (posted pics in its own thread).

The weather was so nice today, Dream even got a bath when we were finished (much to her dismay).



2012 mileage
...
Apr 6 -- 12.93 miles -- 222.91 total miles
Apr 7 -- 13.39 miles -- 236.3 total miles
Apr 13 -- 15.05 miles -- 251.35 total miles
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles


----------



## Celeste

0.6 today.

53.64 total.

I think we need a separate thread for lazy people like me after Dawn's week.


----------



## QOS

I finally got out for a SHORT ride today. My horse, Biscuit had been running in the pasture aggravating Sarge til Sarge wants to drop kick him for a field goal...better yet, run him into the fence. 

I haven't rode in 3 weeks due to weather, holiday and injury and being so busy with cakes I have passed myself coming and going. Also, Biscuit and Sarge now have a fungus amongus. Sarge's being just the garden variety southeast Texas fungus amongus. Biscuit's is a nasty one on his back. I had to take both to the vet. Biscuit's back was damaged years ago by ill fitting saddles and no telling how long this fungus has been there. His back was shaved last week in two patches and I have been treating it aggressively. His trainer rode him yesterday - I had two wedding cakes to do. One in Lake Charles, Louisiana and the other in Galveston, TX :shock::shock: I told her he was full of beans and she reported that he had been a real pistol to ride yesterday. :lol:

I took Biscuit out today to the park and took the butt bar down and forgot to unsnap him. OMG he started back and hit the breakaway lead and it didn't break away and he was going bananas. I jumped into the trailer and grabbed the strap and he came to me then freaked out again and thank God the snap broke away and whapped me in the nose. :? Thank God it didn't really hurt and he wasn't even upset. I was upset and I don't ride well when I am tired and upset. I was both!

We started out and actually went down the trails in the woods. Muddy in places but that worked to my advantage as Biscuit was full of beans. We rode through the woods (powering through some mud pies) and then out on the bayou where the wind was blowing up to 20 mph. Biscuit is a ball of LETS GO NOW and Denise was a wuss that wussed out. I said - no can do with the high wind on a horse that hasn't been rode in 3 weeks with a dumb owner that hasn't had enough sleep. We went back into the woods where the wind wasn't blowing and rode back to the trailer. So all of 2.3 miles but I arrived safely. Biscuit did hit a canter going through some mud - he was busting a gut to go but he listened.

I am going riding next weekend in Louisiana - leaving Thursday and staying through Sunday. Can't wait and hopefully will get some miles. 109.65 for the year...pitiful...pitttttyyyyfulllll (as Sheriff Taylor would say)

Biscuit was full of sweat after his slog through the mud so he got a nice cool bath...can you see his shaved patches?


----------



## phantomhorse13

poor biscuit!! hope his back is better very soon.

and while i wish i could say i wish you had to work less, i suspect your bills wouldn't pay themselves. can't wait to hear about LA trip!


----------



## QOS

He is better - it didn't seem to be bothering him but it was bothering me. The area is not raised anymore and his hair is growing back. Sarge's hair is growing back - he hasn't fully shed out so the patches where the hair was mostly gone looked fugly. He looked pretty darn silly with white Captan powder all over him but I must admit it is helping immensely. 

I just now convinced Honey Darling Precious that I seriously need a cake castle as I call it. I am going to build in part of the garage and move the cake making to its own spot and get  a fondant sheeter. It will make doing cakes SO much easier. I can do two weddings in a weekend EASY with that machine. The reason most pastry chefs were always men it it is extremely hard work rolling out the dough. Yay so I may work a little more but it will be easier - but I will MAKE a whole lot more and that I like! Biscuit likes that too.

So hopefully in the near future I will be able to get me a small LQ and Biscuit and I will be going in style...well, I will be going with a toilet and that is in style to me.


----------



## Celeste

We had a nice little ride today. 4.1 miles. The weather was perfect. The horses were perfect except for one little spook episode when a monster tried to grab us from the bushes. They pulled right in, which was huge to me. Panic, pull back, stop. New concept around here..........

Total *57.74*

I won't be making it into the endurance riders hall of fame, but at least I'm riding at all. Not that bad for an old fat woman........


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got to get out twice this week!

Thursday, Dream got new shoes (complete with pour-in pads in preparation for No Frills next weekend), then I hauled to the farrier's place to ride on his home trails (farrier is a bigname endurance person, how lucky am I!!). One of the people with us had time constraints, so we didn't get to ride for much over an hour. I look forward to getting back there and seeing the rest of those trails.






























On Saturday, rode again up at Dean's place. The rainy weather held off until the afternoon, so got in a nice ride in the morning. Weather came in as predicted though, so no riding today (just swimming home on the highway). But better to have the rain this weekend than next!!


2012 miles
...
Apr 13 -- 15.05 miles -- 251.35 total miles
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles
Apr 19 -- 7.62 miles -- 320.97 total miles
Apr 21 -- 11.04 miles -- 332.01 total miles


----------



## QOS

Actually got to ride in Louisiana in the Kisatchie Forest with my riding buddies. We rented a cabin and just had a ball - bad weather and all. Friday we rode 7.1 miles and Saturday we couldn't go til after lunch due to weather. Just two of us rode and we ended up going out too far to ride back before dark and just went to the closest highway and we were picked up by our buddy. We rode about 11 miles for a total of about 18.1 miles. 

Total for the year - a paltry 127.5


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, I had the pleasure of attending the No Frills endurance ride. Tons of pics are posted here. Hope everyone else got out to enjoy the weekend!


2012 mileage
...
Apr 13 -- 15.05 miles -- 251.35 total miles
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles
Apr 19 -- 7.62 miles -- 320.97 total miles
Apr 21 -- 11.04 miles -- 332.01 total miles
Apr 28 -- 53.7 miles -- 358.71 total miles


----------



## QOS

Lucky girl!!!!!! I didn't get to ride this weekend. I didn't have anyone who could go out today and I was in a semi-coma anyway. I had cakes out the wazootie this weekend - two wedding cakes plus a ton of cake for a local business having an anniversary.

I am hoping to go riding tomorrow. I was able to get out and at least see my horses everyday and give them alfalfa. Biscuit has really put on weight as we haven't rode enough! :-( Gaaaa!!!! I miss my riding!


----------



## Celeste

I didn't get to ride at all this weekend either. I had a performance with my band on Saturday. I guess I could have gone out Sunday, but I was soooooooo tired and I had a ton of work to do to get ready for Monday at work. I have to work next weekend. So sad.............


----------



## QOS

I so understand Celeste. Work is getting in the way of my riding!!! I am going to build in part of the garage for a cake kitchen and have been tied up with getting bids, searching for equipment, etc. I am ordering a fondant sheeter (omg those are pricey!!!) but it will make my job so much easier. Maybe then I will have more time to ride!!!


----------



## Celeste

I might consider retirement except that then I couldn't afford horses; so what's the point? ..................


----------



## QOS

me too. I need to win a lottery so I can devote myself to Biscuit and Sarge!!!! I don't think Biscuit is too upset about not riding though. He is fat and sassy and I have been working on getting rid of his little fungus amongus. I did his feet just awhile ago and the ride in Kisatchie really wore on his feet. We went a mile or so down a road that was like an emory board - little rock/sand hard packed stuff. HIs feet were raggedy on the white line area but they look good now and he got a bath and a mane and tail whitening session. He thought it was worth it - he got 5 treats. He was a happy camper.


----------



## QOS

I was able to get out and make a 6.2 mile ride today with a barn buddy and my cousin. The woods were dried out but OMG horses had gone through the mud and it had dried like that - it was a rough go. My horse behaved like a total darling today which was nice since I haven't rode in 2 weeks. It was BLAZING hot out there today and humid as all get out. I had my cool vest, cool hat liner and a Frogg Toggs cool wrap around my neck. We rode out just before 11:00 AM so we will have to move back our riding time to earlier to beat the heat. We saw an alligator in the bayou, a raccoon and a cute little rooster up by the stables when we came back. 

It was great to be riding again...it put a smile on my face and Biscuit was pretty happy too..he got a number of treats and a carrot.


----------



## gunslinger

Biscuit looks a lot like my wife's Sonny. Nice looking horse.

We didn't ride this weekend, because.....

Talledega was on TV!


----------



## QOS

Thanks - he is a sweetie too boot. I had to look up Talledega. I didn't know what that was!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad someone got out to ride!

I had planned to ride twice this weekend, but a distracted driver changed our plans dramatically:





















Thank god nobody died.. but the horses were thrown around. Had the vet/chiro out today and as I suspected, Dream has whiplash (she was in the front stall, closest to the impact). But it could have been so much worse..


----------



## QOS

OMG Dawn that is horrible. I am so glad Dreams wasn't seriously hurt but getting wrenched like that is bad enough. Must be in the air...a man pulled out from a side street and almost hit me yesterday when I was hauling home. I had to seriously put on brakes and was glad the Brenderup just stopped with me. Lee Ann and I thought he was drunk as he was weaving then and driving down the center of the road.

It is scarey to get in a wreak with the horses...so sorry this happened.


----------



## Celeste

On no Dawn! Wow. It looks like somebody could have been killed. I'm so glad that you and the horses are ok.


----------



## QOS

What happened Dawn? Every time I look at these pictures it makes my heart drop. Sending hugs, and virtual biscotti, carrots and treats to you and Dreams.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> What happened Dawn? Every time I look at these pictures it makes my heart drop. Sending hugs, and virtual biscotti, carrots and treats to you and Dreams.



This is the intersection (I went back afterwards to take more pics, just in case this winds up in court):











We were making a lefthand turn from the road you see on your left onto the main road. When we started into the intersection, the road was clear. Our truck was just crossing the center line when the SUV appeared around the corner in the distance. He was moving at a high rate of speed (speed limit is 45) and simply did not even TRY to stop until he was on top of us.

See the skid marks right near the intersection? THOSE are the only marks. They are about 25 feet long. He never even tried to stop before that, just drove into the trailer (which would have had to look like a wall, as it was totally across the road).











For perspective, this is the view the SUV driver would have had coming around that corner. See the car in the distance? That is where the intersection is. How could you NOT have seen a dually with a huge horse trailer across the road? If he had been paying attention and put on his brakes when he first came around the corner, he could have stopped easily.

I drove that way to the barn on Sunday and intentionally came around that corner at 60 mph (speed limit is 45). I waited until I could clearly see the actual intersection (forget the fact the driver would have been able to see the truck and trailer across the road well before seeing the actual intersection), and I was able to stop without even engaging the antilock.

The kid was simply not paying attn (on his phone? playing with the radio?) and was not watching the road. His first comment as I was screaming thru the door asking if he needed an ambulance was "I'm sorry, I was late for work." We had a witness stop who said the kid had gone flying past him just a bit before the accident.

If you look at the pic of the trailer n the mashed car from my last post, you can see the impact mark just behind the vent in the middle of the trailer. The SUV was going so fast when it hit that all 4 wheels came off the road and it _bounced_ to the position you see it in, back by the wheels of the trailer. It hit hard enough to torque the gooseneck hitch:











Really, I still can't believe everyone walked away. :shock:


----------



## QOS

OMG what an idiot. He is lucky he wasn't thrown through the windshield. He must have at least had on his seat belt.

The trailer looks ok other than the gooseneck - Thank God it held and protected the horses. I am sure they were pretty freaked out. 

The guy that nearly hit me scared the bejeezes out of me and Lee Ann. He came from the left onto the two lane service road. I was in the right hand lane and he just kept coming. I had my eye on him and put on the brakes and the horn. He was oblivious. I wished really bad s3x on him. :evil: Your dumb kid too....:twisted:

Saturday I was going down the same highway carrying a 4 tier wedding cake and groom's cake and a kid was weaving in and out and cut in behind me so close I know he couldn't have been more than 1' behind my RAV. Ugh...please don't hit the RAV and kill the cake!:evil::-x


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> The trailer looks ok other than the gooseneck - Thank God it held and protected the horses. I am sure they were pretty freaked out.


The trailer is totaled. The impact bent the frame.. basically pushed the entire trailer over a couple inches in the middle. But it did its job and kept the horses safe. Thank god for sundowners built like tanks.

Overall, the horses handled it very well. Leslie's mare was very upset but kept her head (poor thing just stood and shook like a leaf in a hurricane). Dream was stuck in the trailer for a bit, but she was her usual mellow self and didn't mind my crawling around beside and under her to try to find a way to get leverage to shove the stuck door open.

Amazing what horses will put up for us, isn't it?


----------



## gunslinger

Wow, the trailer seems to have held up well considering.

Did you drive it home?


----------



## QOS

Thank God the horses are safe - wow - totaled the trailer yet they walked out ok. That kid must have been flying and he is lucky he isn't on a slab somewhere. Dreams is a total champ to have been so calm when the impact was right there and I am sure she could see it coming. How is she doing today?


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> The trailer looks ok other than the gooseneck - Thank God it held and protected the horses. I am sure they were pretty freaked out.


The trailer is totaled. The impact bent the frame.. basically pushed the entire trailer over a couple inches in the middle. But it did its job and kept the horses safe. Thank god for sundowners built like tanks.

Overall, the horses handled it very well. Leslie's mare was very upset but kept her head (poor thing just stood and shook like a leaf in a hurricane). Dream was stuck in the trailer for a bit, but she was her usual mellow self and didn't mind my crawling around beside and under her to try to find a way to get leverage to shove the stuck door open.

Amazing what horses will put up for us, isn't it?


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> The trailer is totaled. The impact bent the frame.. basically pushed the entire trailer over a couple inches in the middle. But it did its job and kept the horses safe. Thank god for sundowners built like tanks.
> 
> Overall, the horses handled it very well. Leslie's mare was very upset but kept her head (poor thing just stood and shook like a leaf in a hurricane). Dream was stuck in the trailer for a bit, but she was her usual mellow self and didn't mind my crawling around beside and under her to try to find a way to get leverage to shove the stuck door open.
> 
> Amazing what horses will put up for us, isn't it?


What a horrible thing to happen to you and the horses. I sincerly hope & pray that Dream recovers 100% and that no-one has any long term effects. 

I am also thankful the trailer was very strong and absorbed the impact.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, how is Dreams and the other mare today? We are sending hugs and carrots to her hoping she is feeling better. I am sure you need some too, maybe a Starbucks instead of a carrot though!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, how is Dreams and the other mare today? We are sending hugs and carrots to her hoping she is feeling better. I am sure you need some too, maybe a Starbucks instead of a carrot though!


Was out to see her yesterday and her neck is still swollen and has some heat. The patches are just behind where her skull joins her neck and each patch is about the size of my hand. I started her on a herbal supplement a friend suggested, so am hoping to see some improvement when I get out there tomorrow.

At this point, I think the CTR I was planning for next weekend is out, but I shall see what she looks like tomorrow. Maybe that heat and swelling will have receded.

Calendula looked somewhat better but her neck is still obviously swollen and uncomfortable. Her shoulders seemed less sore though, as she was moving around a lot more comfortably. Leslie hadn't been able to contact our vet to get the muscle relaxer the chiro recommended, so I got some from work for her today. Hopefully that will help to make her more comfortable.

Dean's gelding is fine. He had him out today and he wanted to run like a maniac. The CTR next weekend is still in the plan for him.


On a fun side note, Dean thinks he found a replacement trailer. Its very similar to what he had though a few years newer. Only catch is it's in _Georgia_, so we have a very looooong road trip ahead of us memorial day weekend..


----------



## Celeste

I am so sorry that Dreams and her friend got hurt! I sure hope that they are 100% soon.

We got out for a little ride yesterday. It was only 4.6 miles but we had plenty of adventure. In the first 1/2 mile there was a kid on a bicycle, a parked log truck, two transfer trucks on the highway, and a noisy log truck that went by us on the road on the way to our dirt road we ride on. My husband's arab was totally cool with the whole thing. My mare was nervous as heck, but she handled it all ok. Then when we finally got out into the woods, things were quiet until we rode by a hornet's nest. The hornets didn't attack us; they followed us and hovered around the horses to try and pick flies off of them. Again, it was not my mare's favorite part of the ride................
I was hoping to make a 10 mile loop, but part of the road was gaited off and Clay's horse threw a shoe. We backtracked and they were perfect. 

Yesterday (5/11) 4.6 miles
Total 62.3


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste, that was one heck of a ride!!


----------



## QOS

Dawn, I am so sorry Dreams and the other mare are having issues. Poor girls - I will keep them in my prayers that the swelling and soreness will subside. 

Glad to hear Dean may have found a trailer! My cousin just traded in her 4 horse Bison with LQ (she got a MONSTER of a trailer to replace it) but it is in Texas.

Celeste, OMG Hornets? Gaaaa!!!!! I would not want to tangle with those.

It rained here quiet a bit the last two days but my cousin and I are going to try to squeeze in a ride tomorrow afternoon after Mother's Day celebrating with the families. I am sure the park is wet as all get out but we are going wading through anyway. It is a shame how little I have rode this year - hoping to be able to get out and ride more. It seems it is always raining when we can go!


----------



## Celeste

It is raining and raining. Well, we need the rain.


----------



## QOS

It didn't rain but my cousin was under the weather so I didn't ride today. I want to ride tomorrow even if I have to go by myself!!! Biscuit and I may make a solo tomorrow.


----------



## Celeste

Today we decided to go on a nice little traffic free trail. Just 3 miles.
Seems that my poor little psycho princess likes the traffic better.
She didn't bolt, spook, rear, or buck. She was,however, a total emotional wreck the whole time. She was so nervous that she tripped, fell, banged her nose and knees. She hopped right up. I stayed on. Nobody was the worse for wear. She just wasn't sure what to do with the narrow trails. I think it was the sound that my helmet made when it hit limbs. After her little fall, she started behaving more normally. I'm thinking that when she gets to be about 30..........

65.34 for the year so far.


----------



## QOS

:shock: I bet your mare was thinking "speak for yourself sister!!! I have wear and tear on my knee and nose!!

Poor girl...she will have to pay attention. Glad you kept your seat.

I didn't ride this week and barely got to see my horse on two days. They started on my cake kitchen Monday. I wasn't expecting them really until Wednesday but thrilled they started. I had to scramble for few items (said they were in stock - they were NOT!) and then some things were delivered 5 days earlier than I asked so scrambling to put them somewhere!! 

I had 2 party cakes and a wedding cake this weekend. I am supposed to be up at Ebenezer RIGHT NOW but my butt is still at home. I was exhausted after staying up all night. I would love to go up there tomorrow but it a 200 mile round trip for a 6 mile ride...not doing it. Going riding at Tyrrell tomorrow even if it is by myself. My month of June is jam packed with 8 wedding cakes so I am going to try to get out and ride. OMG I haven't hardly rode this year!


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> Today we decided to go on a nice little traffic free trail. Just 3 miles.
> Seems that my poor little psycho princess likes the traffic better.
> She didn't bolt, spook, rear, or buck. She was,however, a total emotional wreck the whole time. She was so nervous that she tripped, fell, banged her nose and knees. She hopped right up. I stayed on. Nobody was the worse for wear. She just wasn't sure what to do with the narrow trails. I think it was the sound that my helmet made when it hit limbs. After her little fall, she started behaving more normally. I'm thinking that when she gets to be about 30..........
> 
> 65.34 for the year so far.


What are you feeding your horses? I found that sugar makes our horses a little gamey......


----------



## Celeste

gunslinger said:


> What are you feeding your horses? I found that sugar makes our horses a little gamey......


Grass...........

She will probably do fine if I ride her in the same place again. She does ok (usually) on familiar territory. She is just really high strung. 

Her knees and nose are fine. Hopefully her little spill will make her see the error of her ways. She was bred to be a fancy halter horse and I am using her to be a real horse.

Denise, I feel your pain about having to work instead of riding. Oh to be rich........


----------



## QOS

*I made a solo ride today!*

I was able to make a very short ride today; all of 1.8 miles but it was a solo ride and a first one successfully for me.

I didn't get out to the barn until darn near 5:30 PM. I waited for it too cool off! I loaded my trailer and hauled Biscuit to the park. Only one snag...Biscuit always tries to evade the saddle and he bumped into me and I stumbled backwards and fell on my butt. Oh yay.

I dropped the saddle in the process. Got up, saddled up, mounted up. The woods are tore up quiet a bit as part of our group rode there yesterday. Biscuit walked calmly all through the trails which was wonderful since he hasn't been rode in a ****'s age. The mosquitoes were horrendous and Biscuit was lathered near his flanks by the saddle when we got back...pretty darn humid today. 

I would have liked to have rode longer but it was getting late. I am going to start riding more by myself like a big girl.  My horse was a doll except for the saddling issue!


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad that you got to ride today. 
We rode the same little 3 mile trail.
Rather than just "PsychoPrincess" I got 75% psycho princess and 25% pretty princess. She was better, but the horseflies drove them both crazy even with tons of fly spray on them. We had a nervous but uneventful ride. Clay's horse got a long vine stuck in her tail. She swished it around and my horse almost had a heart attack. She spun around a couple of times, but she stopped and stood there while Clay dismounted and untangled the vine. That tail drags the ground. It is pretty, but I guess we need to trim it a bit.

68.34 total miles.

Not going to win any world records, but it's not that bad for a fat lazy woman.


----------



## QOS

LOL she must be a pill!!! Glad you got out though.

I am meeting my cousin at the barn tomorrow. She is bringing her gelding to try on some saddles there. She is saddle hunting. We are supposed to go out in the back to ride - I have only taken Biscuit down the road there but not out in the fields. So it will be a sort of trail ride tomorrow!!


----------



## Joe4d

Ok back from leatherwood mt I am up to 393 miles total, got about 12 of those on my second horse. General Beauregard will be getting a break for awhile.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> Ok back from leatherwood mt I am up to 393 miles total, got about 12 of those on my second horse. General Beauregard will be getting a break for awhile.


Did you go to Bitmore? Nevermind - just saw the other thread - sorry it didn't go well...


----------



## QOS

My cousin came and we saddled up and rode out to the back of the ranch around 1:00 PM. I have boarded there for 3 years and saw something today I hadn't ever seen out there - coyotes!!! We saw two right at the end of the paddocks going out into the huge field. We rode 1.3 miles. OMG it was BLAZING hot and my face was beat red - and I had on my cool vest, yamulka hat thingy in my helmet and Frogg Togg towel around my neck. Gaaaa - I don't mind riding during the day but not in the open - I like riding in the woods with some shade!!


----------



## Celeste

We hear coyotes all the time, but it is rare to see them.
Sounds like a fun but hot ride.


----------



## QOS

Geez Celeste I wouldn't say fun....it was 91 degrees but the humidity was pretty nasty. I felt like I was a limp noodle for hours after I came home. Ugh....Biscuit was listening to my cousin's commands to her horse and I had to tell him "listen to me...not to her!!" He wanted to GO today but he was controllable even when Sarge came barreling up from the other side of the paddock as we went by!


----------



## Celeste

Sometimes I wonder why we do it. Freezing cold. Blazing heat. Biting insects. Horses that knock people down when we put saddles on. Psycho Arabs that get so jiggy they bounce your boobs half off. Of course you had fun!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Sometimes I wonder why we do it. Freezing cold. Blazing heat. Biting insects. Horses that knock people down when we put saddles on. Psycho Arabs that get so jiggy they bounce your boobs half off. Of course you had fun!


 :rofl: 

I don't know why non-horsey people don't understand the thrill of horses...


----------



## QOS

Isn't that the truth? Oh yeah..and you forgot the shoveling of the poop....After my ride at the park I had to clean the trailer of poop...yesterday on the wash rack Biscuit thought I needed another chore so he deposited a lovely pile of work for me. Yay!! But as I always say, a pooping sweating horse is a healthy horse!


----------



## Celeste

I rode in the arena today. The "Psycho Princess" suddenly became the "Pretty Princess" again. Rather than sheer terror, she was happy. The issues were things like maintaining the canter, going into the canter, leads, stuff like that. Oh, and she did work to avoid a nice little poo pile. Can't get our feet dirty, can we?


----------



## QOS

[No message]


----------



## Celeste

Denise, either your post didn't work, or my horse being good left you speechless............


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I rode in the arena today. The "Psycho Princess" suddenly became the "Pretty Princess" again. Rather than sheer terror, she was happy. The issues were things like maintaining the canter, going into the canter, leads, stuff like that. Oh, and she did work to avoid a nice little poo pile. Can't get our feet dirty, can we?


You are so lucky! Your multiple-personality horse sure keeps the boredom away! Is her name Sybil by any chance???


----------



## QOS

LOL I don't know what happened to it! I think I posted that I didn't get out to the barn today as I was tied up with cake stuff...picking up my support system from the mother of the bride from this weekend, going up to a town an hour away to cash a brides check, buying paint and a vinyl floor for my cake kitchen!!! Wooo HOOOOO It is almost done!


----------



## PaintCowgirl

Knott County KY
May 2-6
Average: 38miles/day
Rode 4 days straight.

should be noted that i rode my quarter horse and the rest of the group was gaited and we never fell behind.... <3 my quarters!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to the CTR this past weekend (it has its own thread here) and got to ride some gorgeous trails.

But maybe even more exciting, Dream got cleared for riding yesterday!!!! Cannot wait to get back on her. :clap:

2012 mileage
...
Apr 14 -- 50.03 miles -- 301.38 total miles
Apr 15 -- 11.97 miles -- 313.35 total miles
Apr 19 -- 7.62 miles -- 320.97 total miles
Apr 21 -- 11.04 miles -- 332.01 total miles
Apr 28 -- 53.7 miles -- 358.71 total miles
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles


----------



## QOS

Dawn, so glad Dreams is better. Poor baby...she had a rough month! Hope that she doesn't become nervous hauling now. 

I am hoping to ride tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday. I have a cake but not a wedding cake. I am trying to move into my cake kitchen and OMG - they can't get the sink to stop leaking....gaaaaaaaa I am ready to get this over with so I can go back to riding my boy!!


----------



## Joe4d

now I have tow horses, one to get in shape for Broxton LD on 7 july, and one to keep in shape for a 50 in Ohio, gonna be a rough month.


----------



## QOS

But it will be fun Joe!!!! Wish I was riding right now...but no...trying to get into the cake kitchen and I have got a headache!!! Gaaaa


----------



## Celeste

Joe, you need a friend that will ride with you on one of your horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yes Joe, maybe rough, but FUN like Denise said & gotta agree with Celeste, it would be good to have another rider to help! 

But you can do it, sounds like you have two good goals to aim for! 

I can't wait until I can start putting some trail miles on my boy! He is still a bit jumpy, trying to just ride thru it. 

My new endurance saddle has shipped, but I finally get to start my new job Tuesday. It will be strange after 3 yrs of school, but good to get a paycheck again! I should be able to afford to put some gas in the truck so we can hit the trails!! Can't wait


----------



## Celeste

I have been spending time in the arena. It is AMAZING the improvement we are making.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, I'd even take arena riding right now!! I wanted to go today but was still working on the cake kitchen - LOL don't know WHEN I will ever finish - but I am going tomorrow morning with my cousin and I can't wait!


----------



## Celeste

I rode again in the arena. We are making progress. This gives me a chance to ride when I don't have time for a real trail ride. I figure that I end up spending about an hour with her when I catch her, tack her up, ride 20 - 25 minutes, and put her up. I was going to calculate mileage with the GPS (10 times around the arena is 1/2 mile) but I decided to make me a "Training Log". It will satisfy my need to be OCD about records keeping and keep my trail riding and training in the arena separate. Since I made the new Excel template, I have logged in 4 training sessions. I am too OCD.


----------



## Joe4d

yeh another rider sure would make things easier.


----------



## Celeste

You can probably find somebody. Back when I was about 20 and single, with no responsibilities except school, I would have jumped at the chance to help somebody condition a nice endurance horse. There is probably somebody that wants a horse bad, but can't buy one right now that would love to help.


----------



## QOS

I got to get out today on short ride. It was just under 5 miles. The trails are all cut up and dried in hard little peaks that are rough on the horses. Biscuit stumbled on the way back and nearly went down. His left front hoof got turned under and he was floundering to get his footing. I really thought he was going over. Poor guy. When i got back to the trailer I checked his foot for swelling - none of that but he had a sweetgum ball stuck in his hoof. Poor guy - they have sharp little barbs on them. We are supposed to go in the morning for a ride...hope that works out!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Can you pony one? Might save some time. Not to be too OCD, but a schedule could be like this:

day 1 - ride Bo 
day 2 - ride Emma - pony Bo
day 3 - ride Bo - pony Emma
day 4 - ride Emma - pony Bo
day 5 - ride Bo - pony Emma
day 6 - ride Emma
day 7 - rest

repeat

each horse would get 1 individual ride, 2 ride ponied, 2 rides ponying, and 2 days off

you could make the schedule longer than a week too. Just an idea.


----------



## Joe4d

your leaving out the day 1-4 where I have to work. I do to much cantering to try to pony. My next house will have several miles of trials I can ride without trailering.


----------



## QOS

such is the life of a man at sea Joe!!! You will get it worked out. I was supposed to ride this morning but I didn't go to bed until 4:30 AM (working on a cake due today) so I had to chuck out but hubby went with my cousin and a friend. I may go by myself this afternoon...cake is really getting in my way of riding. Actually, it was babysitting the grandkids that got in the way. Can't decorate with a year old baby running around!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> your leaving out the day 1-4 where I have to work. I do to much cantering to try to pony. My next house will have several miles of trials I can ride without trailering.


Yeah, I forgot about work! I haven't been doing that for the past three years, so I do forget what it is like! 

It would be great to have trails close enough to ride to without a trailer! I had that in Ohio & it was great! the downside is I had to board an hour away to be at that barn. 

Now I have to travel about 45 minutes to get to the trails, but the horses are only 5 minutes away. Life is always a tradeoff...


----------



## Celeste

I rode 3.6 miles today. I went with a new friend so I rode my older Arab, Abby. She is the horse that Clay (my husband) usually rides. I love that horse. She is full of fire and vinegar, but doesn't go psycho. Maybe when the Psycho Princess is 22 she will be like that.

Total 71.94 miles.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, I was wondering about you working two horses. It seems to me that as much as you ride, to just take turns on the horses. I think that they will be in great condition getting every other day off. That would keep you from breaking them down from overuse. You really ride a lot. I wish I had half the energy that you have.


----------



## Joe4d

I have done alot of research in miles and conditioning. Now that Bo is in shape and able to complete a 50, he gets a week off after a ride, then the next week a ground day of obstacles, an easy 8 -12, and a hard 8. Pretty much it, then a week off before another ride. Most of my research in long term endurance horses seems to point to riding 8-12 miles twice a week.
Emma is turning into a fat lard butt. Need to get her in gear. The challenge is gonna be keeping Bo up and getting Emma ready. Need to start looking for a new house that has room to ride without trailering. Would make it alot easier riding two horses. Plan is to do a 50 mile ride on Bo in Ohio on 23 june and do an LD on Emma in SC on 7 july assuming I can get her ready physically and mentally. That july ride will be here quick so not sure if she can handle it. May take Bo for the LD. The goal is to get a completion for my GF's horse in SC so not looking to set any speed records.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe, i am curious about your schedule to get Emma in shape. 

Chivas was good today, I rode yesterday too and he was not wanting to work. _much_ better today. My saddle should be here tomorrow - also first day in new RN job! 

I calculated how many laps per mile, so I'm just going to log arena "miles" right now, once we hit the trails I will start over...

5/24 - 2 miles
5/27 1.5 miles
5/28 - 2 miles
total - 5.5


----------



## Joe4d

I dont really have a schedule, gonna ride Bo tommorrow. I have an over time day wed, probably thursday can ride Emma. If I can get her doing 8-10 miles at a fast gait and see what her pulse does. She has really been a pasture puff for a couple years so not really sure what I can do with her. I'll get her going and see how she pulses down after 12 miles at around 6mph.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This holiday weekend was crazy! Dean and I made a whirlwind roadtrip to Georgia to pick up the new-to-us trailer on Fri/Sat (14 hours one way). I got to drive a gooseneck trailer for the first time ever on the way home, which was an interesting learning experience as the rig is massive compared to my 2-horse bumper pull. :shock:

This is the rig parked in front of my house. Yes, really, my house is in this picture!!











On Sunday, we went to a park local to my barn as I finally got the all-clear to ride my mare!! We are having our first heat wave of the season, so it was a good opportunity to get in some heat-of-the-day training. Weather was sunny and in the mid-90s (heat index a touch over 100) when we saddled up for our ride. I think I sponged myself as much as I sponged Dream!

Today, we were supposed to do a local hunter pace which is known for its tough terrain, but due to torrential rains overnight, it was canceled as the river crossing was so high as to be unsafe. So we went up the road to the Bucks County Horse Park and rode the trails there. It was again hot as hell (heat index about 110). After the trails, we played on the cross country course a bit (and did people ever stare as we stood in the water jumps sponging!!). :lol:








cross country at BCHP - YouTube


2012 mileage
...
Apr 28 -- 53.7 miles -- 358.71 total miles
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles
May 27 -- 12.44 miles -- 421.07 total miles
May 28 -- 15.53 Miles -- 436.6 total miles


----------



## QOS

Wow wee that is a fancy trailer!!!!! Swwweeeeeettttt!!! 

Glad you got to get out and ride - get a cool vest...it will help!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW Nice trailer! 

Did you have to trade the house for it? LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> I dont really have a schedule, gonna ride Bo tommorrow. I have an over time day wed, probably thursday can ride Emma. If I can get her doing 8-10 miles at a fast gait and see what her pulse does. She has really been a pasture puff for a couple years so not really sure what I can do with her. I'll get her going and see how she pulses down after 12 miles at around 6mph.


Thanks, I keep forgetting it is about the horse's endurance! I am used to training for a level of performance, not a level of fitness. 

So it is all about how far & how fast they can go, while still keeping the HR from going too high & getting the HR back down to normal within x number of minutes. Right?


----------



## traildancer

This weekend I went camping in the Rogue-Umpqua Divide Wilderness. We got two days of riding. We hadn't been to this area in several years so it was almost like going somewhere new!

We did two great loops and rode in the snow. Some of the drifts are still pretty thick. We saw elk tracks, old cat tracks and old bear tracks in the snow. Lots of fun.

So I'm up to 300+ miles this year.


----------



## QOS

so jealous!!! Hoping to ride Sunday if the Biscuit isn't stiff from busting his butt!


----------



## Celeste

1.3 miles today. We went back down a dark, scary trail and the Pretty Princess (sometimes known as Psycho Princess) was perfect. We got rained on. At least it wasn't hot.

I guess I need to find a thread for moderate riders. Geez, all those 300, 400, etc. miles. 


73.24 total.


----------



## QOS

LOL I am not giving up...I am hoping to make up with more riding the next half of the year. I am very disappointed in the amount I have been able to ride this year. Looking forward to Sunday....it is right around the corner. I will make myself feel better by telling myself I am saving for an LQ!


----------



## Celeste

We are all riding more than most people do. Yes, even me. Most horses around here are on a "feed and lead" program.


----------



## Celeste

3.2 miles.

76.44 miles total.

She was perfect today. My goal is a little different from you long distance riders. I want my horses to get so that they are pleasant to ride on trails. My little short rides accomplish a lot in that respect. I hope that we get to keep on riding through the summer. Between the heat and work, it can be a challenge.

Scary things we saw today without going postal:

1. a very scary wagon with lawn equipment
2. a lawn mower
3. a tractor
4. a deer that jumped in front of us and ran

No postal insanity. No bolting, bucking, etc. Raised head and a little bit of nervousness. Other than that, she was great.


----------



## Joe4d

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks, I keep forgetting it is about the horse's endurance! I am used to training for a level of performance, not a level of fitness.
> 
> So it is all about how far & how fast they can go, while still keeping the HR from going too high & getting the HR back down to normal within x number of minutes. Right?



Speaking of AERC, yep basically you are right. Your horse has to be judged "Fit to continue", 
Typical ride, say 50 miles, you come into a vet check at 16 miles, from the time u cross line you have 30 minutes to "pulse down",,, Ie horse must be below 64 bpm. Then vet does a quick exam, and scores your horse and says u are good taking into account pee poop eat drink, gut sounds, dehydration level, etc,
then you start your hold, around 30 minutes. At the end of that 30 minutes you head back out and repeat. Till you finish and go to the last vet check and get your completion if all is good with the horse.


----------



## Joe4d

well a new month is starting, Emma is barefoot now and I have ordered rengade boots that will be here soon. Getting a few miles on her. She is really doing good. Need to get her in a large group chaotic setting see how she does. Long term she is gonna be decent. She is still my B horse though tll I get her in shape.

so far have 414 miles, with 22 of those on Emma.


----------



## Celeste

3.2 miles today through the thick woods. We saw two tiny baby spotted deer. The Princess was still a bit nervous, but she did way better. There was one very scary creek crossing. She was terrified, but she did it. I have had very well seasoned horses refuse that particular creek because the footing is a bit hairy. I am so excited that she is coming along good. As always, Clay's horse did perfect.

Total 79.64


----------



## QOS

Joe, I am jealous as in totally pea green. Celeste, sounds like you had a good ride and your Princess did a great job.

I rode today - in total heaven to be riding. I busted my butt on 2 wedding cakes this weekend - didn't even get a wink of sleep Friday night and delivered one cake about 45 minutes from here than the other cake was 105 miles away - up where we actually go riding!! I got some sleep and then rode this morning for 3.3 miles - not far enough but we are going in the morning again. Can't wait.!


----------



## QOS

I now have a total of 153.15 miles. That is pretty pathetic but hoping it will add up now that we seem to be getting semi decent weather! We rode 8.1 miles today.

My barn buddy and I met at 8:00 and loaded up to go to Tyrrell Park. We saw quiet a bit of wild life today - starting with a turtle laying eggs in the middle of the trail!









We went out to the back trotting most of the way. We got all the way to the back going down Hildebrandt Bayou and saw this Loc Ness Monster 









He was HUGE and we were just hoping another one wasn't on the bank. We moved a little faster to get through there and the alligator turned as we went by.....lol I think he though Biscuit would make a fine meal. Just a little further hogs scrambled about 15 feet from us and I could see the big sow standing in the shade with her snout towards us and piglets scrambling around. Biscuit startled but was just fine with it. I put him in a trot and we trotted all the way to the front of the bog and came around a bend and up on the land bridge over the canal was another big hog that was jet black. Gaaaaa!!! Biscuit stopped and his head was up and ears forward on major alert. ahahaha we kept going and cross the land bridge and the big bayou bridge. We trotted all the way to the woods which is about a mile and a half. 

Had a great time and can't wait to go again!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I am happy to say I saw no wildlife on my last outing.. don't know that I would want to look at gators so often!!

Got Dream out last weekend for the final prep before our Old Dominion adventure this coming weekend. Dream and I went to explore some new-to-us local trails. Not sure if I would go back, as the trails were quite overgrown with stickerbushes. I look like I lost a knife fight! :lol:




















Thursday we head for Virginia.. cannot wait!!


2012 mileage
...
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles
May 27 -- 12.44 miles -- 421.07 total miles
May 28 -- 15.53 miles -- 436.6 total miles
May 31 -- 14.63 miles -- 451.23 total miles


----------



## phoenix

I can't wait to start logging more miles, this year i've probably only gotten about 10 so far on my horse, a few more on other horses. Come mid June i will be done with school until the fall and will be able to get out there and ride.


----------



## Wallee

I will start loging miles for the second half of the year, I got a new app for my phone off another thread on here Allsport gps, it is awesome! Makes it so easy to keep up with! I do alot of arena work on my young horses and such so I will just be logging my time when I am out on the trail. I started yesterday June 4th and I went for a short 2.19 mile trail ride !


----------



## MethowHorses25

Hey! New here on this thread  havent done much riding at all yet this year but i hope to start riding more now that the weather is getting nicer!

QOS would you mind sending me the spreadsheet?? thanks


----------



## QOS

Methowhorses25 PM me your email address and I will send it to you!


----------



## Celeste

I love Denise's spreadsheet...........


----------



## Joe4d

hey can you add a collum beside the mileage for speed ? then have a formula so it tracts the average speed for the year ? I tried but what I came up with just averaged the numbers of the speed with no account of distance.


----------



## QOS

Joe, I looked at the spreadsheet I made for you and it has speed and average speed...but you want an average speed for the year? Is that right?


----------



## QOS

Joe, I added a formula...PM your email and I will see if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Joe4d

ok, nope spread sheet I have just has miles and then a goal and miles to goal across the bottom.


----------



## QOS

ok I just reworked this rascal and sent it out. Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## Wallee

Well tuesday I went out on a short 1.41 mile ride, yesterday I went 2.18 miles making my total this week 5.78!  I need a trail partner ha ha 5.78 miles of just me and my horse, wait I dont mind, who doesnt need some quiet time!


----------



## QOS

wish I could go!!!! I have been mixing and baking cakes all morning and washing cake pans. Two wedding cakes, one groom's cake and a birthday cake for this weekend. Going riding Sunday and Monday - God willing, the creek don't rise and it isn't pouring down rain!!


----------



## Celeste

3.2 miles today.
I am up to 82.84 now.

The Princess loves to quote the cowardly lion from the Wizard of Oz. "I do believe in spooks, I do believe in spooks, I do I do I do I do believe in spooks...."

She actually did ok for the most part. We had trouble at that same scary creek from last time. We took the loop in the opposite direction and so it was all new. She really didn't want to cross it, but she did, without me getting off or leading her. I was really happy that she did it. The only other thing is these dang horseflies. I sprayed enough fly spray to repel sharks, but they bit right through it. We had fly hats on them, but they were biting their legs and butts. I guess we are going to have to avoid the thick woods this time of year.


----------



## Wallee

Yeah celeste I am haveing the horse fly trouble as well, man do they bite hard! ha ha I hate my poor horse gets bit from time to time but dang I dont like being bit myself at ALL! Seems like this time of year they are everywhere!


----------



## Celeste

They cause real problems. I don't blame them for getting upset. They hurt!
The biggest worry for me is that they take their attention totally off of the task at hand. We were going to go around a very steep place, but I decided not too fear that the horses would be kicking flies and lose their footing.


----------



## QOS

The flies are the pits. I killed two today - one on Biscuit and one on ME. Yuk!!! I had fly guts on me. Gag :-x I sprayed Biscuit with a good fly spray and then sprayed more on the trail of Deep Woods Off. That stuff is terrific!

My barn buddy and I rode this morning in the woods around the park. We went 5.3 miles - not a long ride but I was working on Biscuit's jog...he had kinda got out of practice - LOL more likely he is just wanting to do what Biscuit wants instead of what Denise wants. He did a good job though and we had a good time. Ready to go again!


----------



## Celeste

I spray with pyrethrin based fly spray. I also spike it with DEET which is the ingredient in "off". They bite through it anyway.


----------



## QOS

Ugh....I have found that the Deep Woods Off works better than anything but it is expensive! I carry it with me on the trails so I can spray more if I need it. He is pretty funny though...if they start swarming he will turn is face to me on both sides to get the mosquitoes or flies off. I have stopped on the trail and sprayed it in my hand and wiped it on his face. 

He had a huge horse fly after him yesterday when I went back to the barn to see the horses in the evening. Poor guy...he will have blood spots on his legs that you don't see on darker horses - it really shows up on pally's and greys.


----------



## Celeste

When I used to ride a grey horse (white as far as hair color), the flies liked him better than any of the dark colored horses. Biscuit probably has the same trouble. 

As long as I spray them, I don't have any problem with mosquitoes or other small bugs. It is the horseflies. We may have 20 around us at once.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past weekend, Dream and I took on the Beast of the East (link to full post is here) and we did it!!











2012 mileage
...
May 19 -- 24.96 miles -- 383.67 total miles
May 20 -- 24.96 miles -- 408.63 total miles
May 27 -- 12.44 miles -- 421.07 total miles
May 28 -- 15.53 miles -- 436.6 total miles
May 31 -- 14.63 miles -- 451.23 total miles
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

I just watched the videos on the link, and all I can say is WOW and CONGRATULATIONS to YOU & DREAM!!!!!



:happydance:


----------



## QOS

June 13 8.8 Miles 167.75 total miles

I checked last years miles from this time and I am only 23 miles behind so I am hoping to catch up this summer! 

I went riding today with a friend at Tyrrell Park. We were going down Willow Bayou and two men came blowing by on a bass boat. OMG I have never seen anything more than a little flat bottom aluminum boat in there that far up. They were hauling hinney and Biscuit took it pretty good and so did my friend's little Arabian mare - she did spin totally around though. We were motioning them to slow dow but they just gunned the engine. What a goober. We kept going and a little later Julia said they were coming back. We turned to face them and were motioning for them to slow down but again...blowing by pulling a huge wake behind them. Biscuit got a little cranked up by the waves hitting the shore and was backing up. Poor guy...he quickly settled down and went on. 

We started trotting and did most of the ride at a jog. We saw an alligator in the back but it wasn't as big as the one we saw Sunday. My Garmin said 9.1 miles but when I uploaded the file it was 8.8 miles. Biscuit did a great job holding his jog for miles. We got through with our ride about 12:15 PM and it was hot and sunshining but we had a breeze. We could see clouds starting to gather and by the time we got to the barn it was dark and a few minutes later it was pouring BUCKETS and blowing rain sideways.


----------



## Joe4d

bass boats put up less wake at speed than they do going slow, They also get up on pad and can go in very shallow water. If they had slowed down they would have dropped off pad, put out more wake, and likely got stuck.


----------



## QOS

The bayou there isn't shallow. He could have slowed down without bogging down. I wished bad s3x on him for a very long time :twisted:


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3.3 miles today for a total of 86.14.

I was planning on going farther, but we passed 2 log trucks in the first 1/2 mile so we turned around and did a short route. The horses were angelic about the log trucks, but they were so close to us that you could have spit and hit them. That is too much for my nerves.


----------



## QOS

sorry your ride was cut short. Gaaa that is close - I am not a fan of going by vehicles on the road. Biscuit gets a little juiced up by 4 wheelers. He would sometimes run from his former owner who would then chase him around the pasture on the 4 wheeler til he got tired and stopped. LOL Not something I want to do!!

Maybe you can go out tomorrow - I am hoping to ride Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Celeste

Even if we do go out tomorrow, they will be logging. Geez...........
I thought they were through but they came back.

Two short rides do as much or more for training as one longer ride, so it will all work out. We're not making it to the top endurance competitions or anything.............


----------



## QOS

I so understand. I am trying to grow some cajones so I can make a ride in 2013. I would like to start with the 7IL Ranch's ride on New Year's Day or the Shanghai Ride in March. All depends on nurturing those cajones!!!! 

Long slow miles are great for training and seem to have kept Biscuit in very good shape even though I haven't rode that much this spring. I need to get very comfortable riding by myself and that is my goal for this summer. I can haul out to our local park and ride around the woods and go farther and farther until I can go all the way around the park. I can ride Sun-Wed on most weeks so I am going to give it a go!!!


----------



## Celeste

I am just glad that I am riding at all these days.
I think that the Princess would do ok on a 25 mile ride.
I don't know if I would.
Her issues are more emotional than physical. She just gets so worked up.


----------



## Joe4d

u need to train like you ride, long and slow is ok to build up the joints and connecting tissues but if you wanna finish an LD or endurance event your gonna have to kick it in high gear and get your average up over 6 mph. If you constantly train at a 3 mph QH walk then go try to do an LD your horse isnt gonna pulse down at the first vet check.


----------



## Celeste

Lol! Joe you are right. The only thing is, my horse never goes that slow. I guess I have had some 3 mph moments, but she has too many ants in her pants to go that slow for long.
Our averages are sometimes 6 - 7 mph. Sometimes less.
Increasing distance would be good. Maintaining a faster speed for longer would also be good also.
I am not planning on competing in the near future. Just riding.

I probably need a more ambitious riding partner if I am to improve my performance. I need to start getting out alone more.


----------



## AnitaAnne

What about interval training? I thought it was key to building endurance, especially the lungs & heart.

Miles - Big Fat Zero! Too much happening right now, darnit.


----------



## QOS

When I rode Wednesday our top speed was around 8 mph and when we were trotting it was around 4.5 to 5 mph - Biscuit can hold that jog at 4.5 mph for miles.


----------



## Celeste

A 4.5 mph jog is wonderful to ride. The Princess can do that. She usually chooses not to. It is hard to keep her at a slow jog like that. She wants to either walk or go too fast. We're still working...........


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I worked on that last year...this year he wanted to give me guff over it as we hadn't rode much. A few miles with me making him stay on his rein and making him collect up changed that. He is a doll...wish I was riding now. Hubby took Sarge to the beach while I am working! : (


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I wish that we were:

1. Next door neighbors
2. Rich so we didn't need to work
3. Had our horses and homes adjacent to hundreds of miles of trails
4. Had the perfect answer to repelling horseflies


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Denise, I wish that we were:
> 
> 1. Next door neighbors
> 2. Rich so we didn't need to work
> 3. Had our horses and homes adjacent to hundreds of miles of trails
> 4. Had the perfect answer to repelling horseflies


I second this - but while we are wishing, why not just eliminate the flys? Would be the perfect answer for repelling them...

5. Our horses work in perfect harmony with us.


----------



## phoenix

I did roughly 3.5-4 miles today  Out for over 2 hours with the trainer working on horse anxiety at being left and doing hill work to get Phoenix over his hill bucking. He was a star!! Although rocks with moss are scary and butterflies are clearly sent to kill him.

Going out again tomorrow and will probably cover the same distance.


----------



## QOS

Celeste said:


> Denise, I wish that we were:
> 
> 1. Next door neighbors
> 2. Rich so we didn't need to work
> 3. Had our horses and homes adjacent to hundreds of miles of trails
> 4. Had the perfect answer to repelling horseflies



I agree....I wish I could ride every single day. I just delivered 2 wedding cakes. It is a good thing I am a cake decorator and not a photographer...I'd starve to death and Biscuit would be the size of a cracker. I went out to see my boys for a few minutes and Biscuit is filthy. I am supposed to ride tomorrow afternoon God willing and the it is not raining. If not, it will be Monday!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally I was able to ride tonight, had to take a break from studying for Boards Monday...

Rode almost two miles with my daughters until the girls wanted to quit...I tried to ride Chivas a little longer, but he threw a bit of a fit when they left, so I decided to head back too. 

I sprayed them all down with bug spray first, the only things biting were the fireants...


----------



## Celeste

No trail miles today, but I worked a little on schooling in the arena.

At first The Princess was too elite (in her mind) to follow my directions. She would walk politely, but when asked to trot, she wanted to do a fast canter. I finally got her to maintain a nice (but probably not as nice as Biscuit's 4.5 mph) trot for a good little while. (Happy Joe?) I was so happy the way she responded to me. It seemed like a breakthrough for sure. I don't school her nearly enough.


----------



## QOS

Hahahahaha keep working at it Celeste. My riding buddy's Arabian, Legato, can do the nicest SLOWEST jog!!! Lee Ann has done a TON of dressage training with her so keep at that area work! I am wanting to work with Biscuit on dressage - I have no desire to compete but that ring work really comes in handy on the trail.


----------



## AQHSam

Does field and pasture work count?? I haven't been on a trail since February. I dont have a trailer and my trailer budddies have been too busy. Yesterday I bypassed the outdoor arena and rode on the barn owner's land. About 30 acres adjacent to the pasture Sam resides in We rode around the lake and the two fields into the hay field. BY OURSELVES. Sam was pretty tense but focused and stayed with me. He moved into a trot twice but resumed a walk upon command. We had lots of distractions. Wind blown trash, geese, blue jays. 

I was very pleased that he did so well in the strange pastures by himself. 

Does any time in the saddle count or only trails? Man I need a trailer. I figured yesterday was a good indication if I could take him out and ride solo on trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

AQHSam said:


> Does field and pasture work count?? I haven't been on a trail since February. I dont have a trailer and my trailer budddies have been too busy. Yesterday I bypassed the outdoor arena and rode on the barn owner's land. About 30 acres adjacent to the pasture Sam resides in We rode around the lake and the two fields into the hay field. BY OURSELVES. Sam was pretty tense but focused and stayed with me. He moved into a trot twice but resumed a walk upon command. We had lots of distractions. Wind blown trash, geese, blue jays.
> 
> I was very pleased that he did so well in the strange pastures by himself.
> 
> Does any time in the saddle count or only trails? Man I need a trailer. I figured yesterday was a good indication if I could take him out and ride solo on trails.


I would think a 30 acre pasture riding on your own would count - that is what I am doing right now, will start on the actual trails as soon as I get my 1st paycheck so I can afford the gas to pull the trailer! I am not adding up the miles though, just posting dailys. I will start a running total once we start on the trails. 

The roads near us are too busy to ride down to get to some trails, so we ride along in the pastures. We used to ride down the roads to access the trails when it was all country, but a bunch of McMansion subdivisions have been built here over the past 10 years or so & those people drive too fast and too close for safety!


----------



## QOS

I think it counts!!!!


----------



## QOS

My cousin and I planned a ride. Since Barry rode yesterday I asked if the my tack was still in it. He said yes. I hauled out to the park, unloaded Biscuit, opened the tack door and NO SADDLE. OMG - called hubby and he said "I thought you meant your bridle and stuff. I took my saddle out (been using his while my new saddle is being made) because it was sweaty!!" 

My cousin's husband was kind enough to bring me a saddle so we went for a short ride. Got almost all the way around and Biscuit was upset over poop on the trail...OMG some human animal had pooped on the trails, left their TP right there. Gaaaa...Biscuit was startled by it - it was the garden variety poop he is used to seeing or smelling. Gaaaaaaa it is right near two public bathrooms. What is wrong with people?

Anyway...we rode a grand total of 1.8 miles but hey...it was a ride!!!

Total 169.55


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yuck! Biscuit was right to be offended...you have some interesting rides!


----------



## Celeste

Lol. You can see all kind of scary things on the ride!

I didn't get to go out on a trail ride, but we did do a little bit of schooling in the arena.


----------



## QOS

LOL we do have fun on our rides. It was just me and my cousin - she is so much fun and we really enjoy our rides. 

Celeste, schooling in the arena is a good thing. I would do more if Biscuit didn't act like a total goober at times in the arena. He is a doll on the trails but a toot at times in the arena. I am hoping to ride a few times this week....lets see if that happens!


----------



## Celeste

My horse can be a total idiot in the arena as well. The more I work with her in the arena, the better she does out on the trail. She really needs to be handled daily. I wish that I had time.......


----------



## QOS

I can relate Celeste. I wish I had time and someone to ride with everyday! It is my goal this summer to ride by myself at least once a week out in the park. It will help Biscuit and me gain the confidence to endurance ride. LOL it is still a dream of mine!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past weekend, I flew to _Cali_ to do an endurance ride!! :shock:

Whole thread is here.











2012 mileage
...
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles


----------



## phoenix

Did roughly 3-4 miles tonight, hot as can be out but my boy did spectacularly.

I'm looking fir an app for my phone that can track miles, but here's the kicker, i need it do work offline... is there such an app? I could look at the map of the park and figure out the mileage but we tend to go off the regular paths and make our own trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

We did three miles tonight +/- and Chivas was WONDERFUL for most of it, but got antsy at the end. When I got off he peed again! Oh well, maybe he can learn to go while I am on him. He has to pee every time before we ride, which is I think a good thing...

But over all I was very pleased, he is really listening to me now and he did most of it at a fast, marching walk or a medium gait with a little bit of cantering uphill. I was able to ride at any speed past my daughters, in either direction, so I was thrilled with him tonight <3

I have to work all weekend again, but Monday it will be back in the saddle because I passed my Boards Monday!!!! I am now fully licensed Registered Nurse! The test was a bear and I never want to have to do that again!


----------



## Celeste

Congrats on passing your boards!


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann that is simply fabulous ! Congratulations on becoming a registered nurse. My cousin that I ride with is a nurse...she is a great chick to have along on a ride!!!!

Sounds like you had a great time - that is always good.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you ladies! I am so glad that is over! Now I can ride on my days off instead of studying all the time...i think I might cook again too, if I remember how!

I have been online looking for a Aluminum stock trailer so I can hit the trails with my daughters. I have a two horse Brenderup now & I cannot figure out how to squeeze a third horse in. My truck is only a 4.8 so I need a light weight trailer.


----------



## QOS

AnitaAnn, I have a Brenderup! I love it. I have the Royal TC. I have had it just over 3 years now. I would love to have a LQ trailer but I think I will have to settle for getting a truck and cab over camper!!!! 

Brenderup's hold their value very well. I am sure you could sell it and get enough to by an aluminum 3 horse!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I love my Brenderup Denise! It is a Prestige model, basic but it works great & tows like a dream. I don't know if I could part with it...

I dream of a LQ trailer too, but the truck to pull it would be out of my budget.

I am looking at this trailer, I just need to know what it weights, what do y'all think?
16' Aluminum stock trailer with center cut gate and sliding rear door for sale in Jefferson, Missouri :: HorseClicks


----------



## QOS

That is a nice little trailer..you need it.

It will be a cold Forth of July in Texas before I would sell my Brenderup. I love that thing!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I wish Brenderup sold a 3 horse, but Simon is not selling them anymore either...bummer. 

That trailer is listed as $7995 new, which is the lowest price I've seen. He said $1.25/mile to ship, not too bad. 

now to find the money...


----------



## QOS

Brenderup stopped selling the trailers in the US. That really sucked. 

That is not a bad price at all for that aluminum trailer. I am sure with some creative thinking you will come up with a plan to make it yours!!!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, you just passed your boards. Your financial situation is on the way up. Buy the trailer!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok ladies, you've convinced me! 

I plan to talk to the owner Friday. I am going to have him move the center gate forward and at an angle to make a small tack room at the front. Maybe 2' on the short wall & 4' on the long wall. That will still leave 14' in the back for the head wall & 12' for the butt side. Should be plenty of room when my tallest horse is 15 hands.

But I will need to add electric brakes to my truck too. Sure wish they put Brenderup's inertia brakes on American trailers. I love those!!!

I am going to use my Brenderup for when I just carry one horse, and take the bigger one for all three. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Celeste

Seems like nobody is posting about riding. I was supposed to ride today, but life got in the way.....................
Geez..............


----------



## AnitaAnne

I can't ride, working 12's all weekend. Well, more like 13-14's, but maybe tomorrow I can leave on time...

I hope those that aren't posting are out riding!!


----------



## QOS

Yeah, those brakes are NICE!!!! One of my riding buddies just got back from Europe and she said she saw Brenderup's everywhere!!! Hahahahaha mine always attracts alot of attention when I haul it around.


----------



## AQHSam

I rode!! Sam and I joined two other riders for a 2.5 hr ride through the Ozarks near Arkansas. Wonderful ride. Sam really grew up in the last 4 months. He behaved like a seasoned pro. I am so proud of him. I have no idea of our distance though. :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Yeah, those brakes are NICE!!!! One of my riding buddies just got back from Europe and she said she saw Brenderup's everywhere!!! Hahahahaha mine always attracts alot of attention when I haul it around.


Yeah, me too! That trailer attracts folks like crazy! I get a lot of "it's so little" so I tell them to step inside, then I hear "it's so big in here!" 

Once there was a crowd hanging around when I loaded my 16 hand warmblood, they said "we want to see how you sqeeze that horse in there". The looks on their faces when he loaded right up with room to spare were priceless!

LOL

Anyway, time to let the horses back out...then off to bed.


----------



## phoenix

I rode 5+ miles yesterday, horses did great and got to play in the creek as a reward.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I went on a solo ride today of 1.8 miles around the woods. It was hot - 98 degrees...geez. Rode in my Aussie Saddle for the first time out in the woods. I have kept riding in hubby's saddle while waiting on new saddle and thought - this is why I bought this rascal. Some places were boggy from a recent rain but Biscuit and just kept going. We walked and jogged around the park. We made it all the way around and I hear people and 4 trailer loads of people were there. Biscuit was a little anxious so I walked him out of the woods on foot. One of the ladies LOVED the Aussie Saddle and she sat in it and said she wanted one!!! I had a great time and will work more on my "riding alone" skills. I may go in the morning for another ride. Woot! Miles total 171


----------



## Celeste

We finally got out for a little ride this evening. 1.9 miles.
88.04 total.

It was almost dark, so it wasn't as hot. Maybe 85 degrees or so. We still had to hose them down to get the sweat off of them even though it was a slow, short ride. My goal at this point is to try to ride enough during this heat so that the Princess stays halfway in the mode of riding rather than reverting to insanity. We'll have good weather this fall. 

She did great today.


----------



## phoenix

No riding for me today, Phoenix had a visit from the chiropractor and was out in his hips, his back, his neck and his poll so he'll get a few days off to recover. Going out tomorrow on a borrowed horse.


----------



## QOS

I overslept...must have really been tired so I didn't ride this morning and Honey Darling Precious thinks it is too hot to ride this afternoon so as my trailer is hooked up to my Rav I will go in the morning. Just being lazy today.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out for a brief leg-stretcher on Sunday. Weather was gorgeous and the horses were feeling good. If only this would last all summer!!


2012 mileage
...
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles
June 24 -- 6.25 miles -- 656.08 total miles


----------



## phoenix

Nice relaxing 3 miles tonight on my friends horse.


----------



## Celeste

I didn't record any miles, but I rode a little bit at the house this morning. We have record high temperatures and it is just not pleasant outside. One of my reasons for riding for a few minutes was to try out my new Weaver Air Flex cinch. It worked fine for a 15 minute ride. Lol. One thing that I figured out today. I now remember why I don't ride in shorts. I tried it today and I was amazed at how cool and nice it was. It was wonderful at the walk and trot. When I asked for the canter, my bare skin caught and pulled on the saddle and hurt! It turned bright red. If I had ridden long I would have had a blister if not an actual tear. Bummer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

i have the same problem Celeste, temps up to 104 is just insane. The horses are sweating buckets just standing in the shade. I don't know how to figure the humidity in too. 

The horses are drinking twice as much as usual, and the girls horses are 21 & 17, too old to tolerate the heat I think.

So we are not riding this weekend, which is of course my weekend off work, and i had rides planned. darnit.


----------



## QOS

I am riding in the morning, hopefully. OMG we had a major downpour today while I was delivering a cake and then it was so humid it was criminal. Ugh.


----------



## Joe4d

Just went over 500 miles, 504 to be exact. Heading to SC this weekend for a 30 mile LD. I RO's at Scioto Ohio at the 25 mile mark. Terrain was way rougher than I expected. Very steep long climb.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Went out for a really short jaunt on Friday to help a friend with her filly. Her youngster refused to cross/enter water and we wanted to work on that. Luckily the filly was more stubborn than afraid and I had her in the water within 10 min!! After getting her in the first crossing, she went on to the other 3 crossings like she had been doing it forever.

Made me almost miss breaking babies. Almost. :lol:

2012 mileage
...
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles
June 24 -- 6.25 miles -- 656.08 total miles
June 29 -- 3.2 miles -- 659.28 total miles


----------



## Mason72

phantom you cover more miles than four year series of rawhide.


----------



## Celeste

My 25 year old son came home for the 4th and he went on a little ride with me. The same 3.1mile loop that we did yesterday. It was a nice ride. It is hot, but the horse flies have calmed down. Maybe they all had heat strokes.

Total: 94.24


----------



## QOS

That would be nice if they all had a heat stroke Celeste!

I went to go ride last week but left my phone at home - :-( my cousin had texted a later time due to weather so I hauled home.  

She was off today so we went for a ride this morning - only 3.5 miles. The trails were dry which was a miracle. It had POURED down rain Saturday and the trails were swamped Sunday. Today was nice. A few wet spots in some deep ruts...one had a water moccasin swimming in it right past me...gaaaaa.

A flock of chickens swamped us at the trailers...hopping up in the Brenderup to comb through Biscuit's droppings and drinking out of his water bucket. Poor fellows. I am going to try to get them some chicken scratch for tomorrow's ride. 

Thursday Morning Ride at EveryTrail


----------



## phoenix

Went out riding with a barn friend this morning and realized we must be crazy; it's so hot and humid that we turned back after about a mile and a half, so i guess a 3 mile round trip. 

We did ride twice over the last weekend though so at least i'm getting some miles in. Probably about 10 miles over the weekend.

I know what you mean about the bad horse flies this year, i had one land on my face on Sunday; i almost hit myself in the eye trying to get it off me, luckily my horse was being super calm and just kept on plodding.


----------



## QOS

I saw two deer flies, one of those HUGE black horse flies and 2 mosquitoes so I thought that was pretty much a miracle. They have been spraying to beat the band here. I was surprised that the mosquitoes didn't tote us off!!!


----------



## QOS

What a weekend. I was hauling out Friday morning to the barn to go ride when I got a call to go assist some cake buddies in Louisiana that had a family emergency. I helped them make one of the wedding cakes and deliver to Opelousas, Morgan City and New Orleans. I was all over the map of LA. Got back at 11:30 PM last night and hauled Biscuit out to ride this morning. 

My cousin and I got caught in a heavy downpour and were soaking wet. A flash of lightening when we got to the trailer and then a loud clap of thunder. LOL a ride of all of 1.8 miles but it was fun...saw a little box looking turtle on the trails. Going tomorrow!


----------



## Celeste

At least you rode!


----------



## QOS

Hahahahaha that is the way I look at it Celeste. Now it isn't raining but what the heck. I got out with The Biscuit and that is all that matters!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite mother nature's furnace being stuck on high, I was able to get out twice this weekend.

On Friday, I was at the barn at 6am to take advantage of the "cool" of the morning. It was already 85 and grossly humid when I headed out on trail and it was 93 and grossly humid when I returned to the barn. I keep telling momma nature that if I wanted temperatures like one would commonly find in Texas, I would live in Texas!! :lol:

Today was better in that it was only 89 with moderately disgusting humidity when I got off the horse this morning.. but it was still much too early in the day for the temperature to be that high.


2012 mileage
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles
June 24 -- 6.25 miles -- 656.08 total miles
June 29 -- 3.72 miles -- 659.8 total miles
July 6 -- 10.10 miles -- 669.9 total miles
July 8 -- 7.81 miles -- 677.71 total miles


----------



## Celeste

We have the heat, but at least we don't have severe winters. I think I'll stay here. No riding today.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> We have the heat, but at least we don't have severe winters. I think I'll stay here. No riding today.....


In a normal year, we don't have horrible heat or severe winter.. but I don't know what 'normal' is any more!! Extremes seem to be the norm.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I finally was able to ride tonight, and it was still beastly hot! Not as bad as last week, but sweltering still.

Chivas was an angel in the arena, and I got some good speed work done, but once we went out in the pasture with 1 of my daughters, he went bonkers so I got off and walked him for a while. 

Then I went off by myself and he was actually better! I did a bunch of circles though, until he would walk on a loose rein & gait without bolting for the barn. So we ended on a good note. I forgot to track the miles though, but we rode for almost two hours. 

I enjoyed every minute


----------



## phoenix

Rode Tuesday and Wednesday night after work.. great way to wind down after the long day. It's still hot but not nearly as bad as last week. The BO even joined us Tuesday which is rare.

Tuesday we did about 5-6 miles
Wednesday we did roughly 3 miles. We left late last night and the barn has a 9pm close time so we had to get back. 

Phoenix was great, only mildly eyeballed a few rocks and spooked once at his huge shadow. He's getting so good at taking the lead and staying calm when other horses spazz, he's even being nice enough to stop on trail when we meet people we know for a chat. Such a good boy!


----------



## Celeste

We had a wonderful ride today. The flies weren't too bad. We were in the shade and it was a nice cool 82 degrees. We saw an 8 point white tail buck. The Princess was a perfect lady today!

3.3 miles
Total 97.54


----------



## QOS

that is terrific!!!! Glad The Princess was on her best behavior. Hoping to get out with The Biscuit tomorrow even if it is in the arena. It had poured buckets here and rained all day - it just stopped raining just a little while ago.


----------



## Celeste

Wow. I didn't think it rained in Texas any more. It is good that you are getting rain. I hope that I can get out again tomorrow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out yesterday with a friend on her youngster. We did several firsts with the baby, such as several bridges, into the river, and she cantered on trail for the first time! The filly did great and Dream was a wonderful babysitter. Weather was hot (89 when we started, 95 when we were done) but only moderately humid so it almost felt ok out.












2012 mileage
...
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles
June 24 -- 6.25 miles -- 656.08 total miles
June 29 -- 3.72 miles -- 659.8 total miles
July 6 -- 10.10 miles -- 669.9 total miles
July 8 -- 7.81 miles -- 677.71 total miles
July 12 -- 12.36 miles -- 690.07 total miles


----------



## Celeste

We did the same little 3.3 mile trail today. I had another "Good Princess" day. Maybe we are finally getting somewhere. Or it might just be too hot to be bad.

Total: 100.84


----------



## QOS

It has rained and rained and rained in my corner of Texas. Water standing on the ranch road, in the pastures, in the arena. Ugh...I know that rain is a good thing but it is messing up my rides!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

We have had rain for days, but not today!! Yea! We rode tonight and Chivas was better cantering, but only to the right. To the left he is uncoordinated at the canter, but gaits better than to the right. 

Weird! He got really hyper out in the pasture again, so we did our circles until he would go away from the barn. 

Thursday I am going with a new friend out on the trails with the girls! I am so looking forward to riding Chivas out on the trails for the first time!! This girl has trained for endurance riding in the past too, so I hope she can help me train & condition Chivas!


----------



## QOS

I went out to the barn to ride with my peeps today. We saddled up and rode in the small arena first. My buddies hadn't rode their horses in 2 weeks - I did ride Biscuit on two short rides last week. Rain was threatening and the fields around the barn were soggy. We ended up staying in the arena because my buddy's mare was being a little bit of a bullet and so was Biscuit. Biscuit is never at his best in an arena - he is way better out on the trails. He wants to speed up when he wants to...slow down when he wants to, turn where he wants to go, get off his rein, gets strong with me. Ugh. He was just being a pill. His trainer arrived after we had dismounted and she was saying how strong he can get with his head and neck - :lol: so it wasn't just me. 

Biscuit's new saddle is pretty darn nice. I did have to get off and lengthen the stirrups. I did go out to our favorite riding park yesterday and the trails are RIVERS!!! UGH.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I rode Chivas in the arena Wednesday nite, I wanted to work him good before heading out on the trail Thursday. He was doing really well, and I was cantering him to the left & got him going at a pretty good speed when he tripped and went down head first...yikes! 

I nearly came off and Chivas took a while getting up. i checked him and he seemed ok, but his right hind was a bit swollen and he had a scrape on the back of his fetlock. Plus he banged the left side of his mouth and there was some bleeding there. I was so upset! But he didn't seem lame, so I got back on & walked him for a while and everything seemed fine. We did a little gaiting but he wouldn't canter left or right anymore. 

His leg was a bit swollen & I hosed it really well. I don't know if he got a bump on it or what, but the tendon seemed fine. 

I checked him this morning, and only a tiny bit swollen, and no limping, so we decided to go ahead on our trail ride.

He was good! Hyper at first & I could barely keep him at a walk. He was chomping like crazy at his bit for a good while! Very nervous. Then we see a puddle in the trail & he panicked a bolted back a few yards! So I got off & led him through it about 4 times. After that he calmed down some, and the next puddle i was able to ride him through with only a little urging. No bolting or acting crazy!

After the first mile he settled down some and was able to listen to me, so we were able to gait a little bit & canter for a little bit twice. 

Overall I am VERY PLEASED with his first ride!! We rode for 4 miles

I can't wait to go again!!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, sounds like a scary fall! Did he go all the way down?
I'm glad you are both ok. It is great that your trail ride went ok.

I hope to get out tomorrow and Saturday. We have actually been getting some rain, but usually it is in the afternoons. Maybe the morning will work out well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yes Celeste, he went all the way down! His head was sideways on the ground...I thought I was going off face first too, but managed to hang on. Then I was trying to figure out how to get off him! He was down in front but his back legs were bent & sort of under him & he was scrambling to get up. That stupid horn on my saddle was in the way of me jumping off, so I just had to sit there while he struggled up then get off him. 

I was so very scared for him, especially when I saw his lip bleeding. I was sure he had messed up his tendon but it is actually fine.

I am so grateful he was not injured. I called my friend that night & told her I couldn't ride the trails today but as we talked I thought about it and he wasn't lame at all. I thought the swelling might be something that could be walked off, as opposed to keeping him immoble. 

So in the morning when I went out there & saw he was ok, I decided to go ahead & ride. I warned her if Chivas was sore at all I would just hang out with him at the trailer & let her ride with my daughter. 

But he Chivas was fine & the bit didn't tough the sore at all, so I rode and he was fine. His fetlock was less swollen when we finished riding!


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you are both ok. I have had them go down like that and it is scary. I think you were better off staying on. If you go off, you are more likely to pull him on over. He could either land on you, or he could injure himself. I'm guessing that he will be a bit more careful where he puts his feet in the future.


----------



## QOS

OMG Anita that is freaking scary. So sorry that happened and glad there didn't seem to be a serious injury. 

I am going riding tomorrow - hubby left with the horses this morning. I have a big wedding tomorrow so as soon as it is delivered - I am going riding!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks Denise! I am glad too & I hope he doesn't do it again...


----------



## QOS

Heck, I was shook up just reading about it.


----------



## Celeste

We rode our favorite little 3.3 mile trail again today.
The flies were a bit worse than last time but the horses weren't too upset over them. The Princess got her foot stuck in the mud. She just stood there puzzled and then she was able to pull it out. I didn't even have to get off, but I thought I was going to have to. 
The highlight of the ride was that we saw a huge gopher tortoise. They don't usually make it this far north. We have never seen one on our property before. Pretty cool.

Total miles 104.14


----------



## QOS

so how big is a gopher tortoise? 

Barry, Sarge and Biscuit are up at Ebenezer Park for a weekend of riding. I am hoping to join them tomorrow afternoon...so hopefully I will have something to actually report on riding instead of vicariously enjoying y'alls!!


----------



## Celeste

The gopher tortoise had a shell that was about 11 inches from front to back. He was a lot thicker than a slider and he had big front feet that reminded me of flippers. I think he may have been a small one. I didn't have my camera...........

Gopher Tortoise - Description, Life Span, Reproduction, Habitat and Pictures

I hope you get to ride tomorrow.


----------



## phoenix

Went out last night and first thing this morning, rode for just over 4 hours total 

Did probably 4 miles last night and closer to 6 this morning as we went exploring on trails we don't use too often.

Both rides were successful, no major incidents but i managed to get my foot caught on a tree we passed and it's tweaked my ankle. The last half of the ride this morning was pretty painful, couldn't wait to get off. Bless Phoenix though he was doing his best to walk on the flat ground. We met up with some people who i used to board with and they couldn't believe Phoenix was my horse, he's come a long way.


----------



## Celeste

I hope your ankle is ok.

We were going to ride yesterday, but we got a phone call.
My 88 year old father was sick enough that they called the family in.
We traveled 5 hours up there to see him. As it turned out, thank goodness, he got better.
He is ok for now as far as somebody with congestive heart failure, Alzheimer's disease, and general old age goes. He said, "I'm not in such bad shape for the shape I'm in." Poor Daddy. 

I don't think the horses missed us.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sounds like everyone has been busy.

Scary to hear about falls and swollen ankles and ill fathers... hope all of those things have resolved now!!

I spent the weekend in Vermont, crewing at the 100.


----------



## QOS

Well, I FINALLY got in a short short short trail ride up at Ebenezer...all of 1.5 miles. 

I had a huge cake this weekend....here it is....








It was really cool...the wedding cake was gorgeous but unnoticed...I delivered and left from the hotel to join hubby, horses and cousins a 100 miles away. I didn't get there until 7:00 PM last night.

I tacked Biscuit up this morning with my new saddle. I have only rode in it in the arena last week. My feet kept going numb so I had dropped the stirrups. Barry and I mounted up and went down the dirt road. Within 7 or 8 minutes of mounting up my right foot was going numb. Both feet ended up somewhat numb. It was alleviated somewhat by dropping my heels. Hummm....it also sat me to upright or something in the saddle. Gaaa - I didn't feel totally secure in it but it was padded very nicely. It does fit Biscuit like a glove...just doesn't seem to be fitting me. I am going to put a different set of stirrups on it tomorrow and see how that goes.

We had a nice short ride in the forest - lots of washed out places and holes so we had to be careful. I told Barry when we got home that I drove 200 miles to ride 1.5 miles!!!


----------



## Celeste

You may need to play with the position of the stirrups. I had the same issue. I raised the stirrups. Then they were too short. I lowered them. After several rides, I think I finally have them right.


----------



## QOS

When I first got in the saddle last week and the stirrups were way too short and I lowered them one notch. I only rode in the saddle about 2 minutes. The next time which was last Monday, I rode around the arena for about 20 minutes and my feet were numb. My riding buddy suggested lowering the stirrups so I did and they seemed more comfortable. Biscuit was acting like a duffus so most of the ride was making him collect up, stay in frame, on rein, keep pace, etc. Today both of my feet ended up affected. Geez...I am going to ride him tomorrow in the arena and get my friends to check out my riding position, posture, leg placement...blah blah blah and see if I can work this out.


----------



## Celeste

For me, it takes a long time to get a new saddle adjusted just right for me and for my horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

What a wonderful cake!! You are very talented! I do not know how a cake so awsome could not get noticed...

Denise, do you have endurance stirrups for your saddle? Those can really make a difference in comfort. Hope it works out for you. 

I've been working all weekend, hopefully I can ride tonight after I take a few hour nap. 

Chivas is all recovered from his fall, so we can work on his canter again maybe.


----------



## Celeste

I am using the endurance stirrups and it took me a bit of time to get used to them.


----------



## QOS

LOL Anita, the stadium cake kept the wedding cake from being noticed!!! The wedding cake had black and red details with red gum paste roses - it was beautiful...but not the eye catcher this was - at least for the men in the room!!

It does have endurance stirrups but that is what I have rode in for a year. I am about to head out to the barn to ride in it and get my buddy to give me feedback on it. It may just need to be broke in. I hope so. Numb feet when riding isn't a good think. If it works out great...if not, I have an Aussie to ride in!


----------



## Celeste

I was putting my feet in the endurance stirrups sorta sideways. It takes a tiny bit of effort to line your feet up right because they are so wide. The jury is still out, but I think I am going to like them. I rode in my new saddle once; I fell out of it the first time. Bang. Hit the dirt. Lol. Then I finally got it back out and I am using it now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> it also sat me to upright or something in the saddle. Gaaa - *I didn't feel totally secure in it* but it was padded very nicely. It does fit Biscuit like a glove...just doesn't seem to be fitting me. I am going to put a different set of stirrups on it tomorrow and see how that goes.



I think this could be the issue. If you are feeling insecure, you are going to be more tense than normal by default.. and I know for me, the instant I am tense, I tend to lock my ankles, which makes me loose feeling in my feet every time.

Next time you ride, try to make an effort to breathe and relax and keep flexing your ankles.. and dropping your heel and promptly locking up your ankle again with the heel dropped doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## QOS

Ok y'all. I went to ride Biscuit today. I talked to the barn manager who is also my endurance riding partner in crime about the issue. She said, "try different stirrups". She said when she ordered her Sharon Saare she had wanted the wide endurance stirrups and Ms. Saare told her she preferred the regular stirrups that they were more comfortable. Lee Ann said change them and see what happens.

I was also riding yesterday in blue jeans with a huge seam. Today I was riding in my riding pants that are as ugly on me as the day is long. I had another set of stirrups for my other Allegany Saddle and they are regular stirrups. I popped those on the saddle and mounted up. I rode/sat in the saddle for 40 minutes without a problem. It does sit differently then a pleasure trail saddle - but it is an endurance saddle. My feet were fine. Where the stirrups are turning was a little stiff and that will loosen up as it is rode/oiled. A customer came out there to pay for a cake and I sat there on Biscuit talking to her without any discomfort. Biscuit and I jogged round and round the arena with him acting like a patootie some of the time. It does sit me a little different than the other and certainly different than the Billy Cook trail saddle but I was pleased when I got off. Different stirrups and non seamed pants made a ton of difference!!


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad it worked out better. I am still trying to get used to my trail saddle. I like the fact that is is so much lighter weight than my old western saddle. It is more cushioned too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

What kind of saddle do you have Celeste? 

The saddle I ordered from Rider's Choice didn't fit, then they sent me another tree, and it didn't fit either. I sent them both back over a week ago & I'm still waiting to hear something...

I love my Fabtron & it fits good, I just don't want the horn and the seat is a bit hard, other than that, it is perfect & lightweight too. I talked to Fabtron & they can make me a saddle custom without the horn. I may have other options too, but I didn't know they offered customization or I would have just ordered from them. 

I have to figure out what to do...


----------



## Celeste

It is a Circle Y Trail saddle. It does have a horn. I'm still not sure that I would recommend it though. I put it up for a while after I fell out of it. It is more slick than my old western saddle. The angle of the seat is so different than what I am used to. It is too late to send it back, so I will use it. It is growing on me. I have ridden in the other saddle so long that my butt is probably conformed to it.............


----------



## QOS

I'm glad it worked out too. I do have a reddish bruise where the fender was hitting the front of my leg because they are new and somewhat stiff. That will pass and I am going to oil/condition the saddle soon. I was told about some stuff that will condition without turning it darker - I like the color it is and don't want that to change.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow

Would that happen to Bick 4 or something like that ?


----------



## QOS

Yes!!! I think that is what I was told - bless you - I couldn't remember what it was called!!


----------



## QOS

I just came back from riding Biscuit in the arena. The saddle was a little more comfortable today. I think it just needs to be broke in and oiled. I like it.


----------



## Celeste

This is the saddle I have. I am thinking that it will work out ok. I have probably used it a dozen or so times. At least it is light weight enough that I can pick it up. Looking at the website, it has gone up in price since I bought it.

Circle Y Flex2 Kentucky Trail Saddle Reg - Statelinetack.com


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh...you have a flex tree - I have heard good & bad about flex trees and I nearly ordered one. But I bought this saddle instead, but had wider leathers like Aussie ones put on instead & the center-fire rigging:

16 GW CRATE CUSTOM ENDURANCE SADDLE FREE SHIP NEW USA MADE IN ALABAMA USA | eBay

The Fabtron I currently use which has fit every single horse I have had in the last 5 years from a 14.1 h mutton - withered QH to a 15.3 h TB/paint cross to an Percheron/Arab to my RMHA is this one:

14" 15" 16" Fabtron Roughout Seat Cordura Saddle 7102

The Fabtron fits all these different horses & also fits me. It sits me more straight than a typical Western saddle, which I like. You can get in a 2-point position in it easy. But it has that darn horn which I have threatened more than once to just saw off!

We rode for about 1.5 hrs tonight, even though it felt like an oven out there! Chivas was full of energy for about 45 minutes, then got tired. He still can't seem to get a smooth canter going. I think I need to give him a goal like trying to catch up with my daughters horses! I ride him the opposite way they are riding so he doesn't expect to allways be around other horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> This is the saddle I have. I am thinking that it will work out ok. I have probably used it a dozen or so times. At least it is light weight enough that I can pick it up. Looking at the website, it has gone up in price since I bought it.
> 
> Circle Y Flex2 Kentucky Trail Saddle Reg - Statelinetack.com


That is a very pretty saddle!


----------



## Celeste

Horns are good. You can hang stuff on them. You can hold on to them.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> That is a very pretty saddle!


Thanks! I got mine in black.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yea, horns are good for hanging stuff on, but they also stab you in the gut when you are jumping over a log - or worse the horn can jab you in the sternum and bust a bra!

A friend broke his pelvis from the horn when his horse bucked him off. His wife still won't let him ride anymore...


----------



## QOS

I ordered the Bick 4. As soon as it comes in I will be slathering it on the saddle so it will quit squeaking and the fenders will be softer. I just don't want to darken it!


----------



## Celeste

Even if it is supposed to not darken or damage the leather, I would sure test it on a small spot that doesn't show first. I have had stuff that didn't work like it was supposed to.


----------



## QOS

I will remember that Celeste. I am hoping to ride this weekend - LOL I have this new saddle and it is just sitting in the tack room. We had a heavy down pour today and the stables had standing water on the road that goes down to the pastures. If I can't ride I will condition my saddle!


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3 miles today. We started a little later than we planned and it got hot fast. When we got back it was 90 degrees with 67% humidity. We would have gone farther, but Abby (my husbands 22 year old arab) was sweating so profusely that I was worried about her. They sure were happy when we hosed them down after getting back. They love to drink out of the water hose. I will be so glad when it cools off. That is probably it for the weekend for me. I have to work tomorrow. 

Total 107.14 miles


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I went for a short solo ride today. I ran out to Tyrrell Park and checked the trails. They seemed to be dry by the park road. I walked up and down them for a short space. I went home and later hauled out to the park. I went into a different trail entrance and it was wet in places - dry in others. We got down to an area where it is low so we went down a ride away. Biscuit wasn't too excited about that as he wasn't familiar with the trail. We got about 3/4 of the way to the other side and it got mushy with vines and chunks of wood/trees down. He didn't want to go further and kept backing up and refusing to go. I could see he was getting upset (thank goodness I wasn't) so I did turn him around. We are building confidence but not there yet. We only rode 1.3 miles - jogging on parts that were dry. He was a good boy and I enjoyed myself. I hope to go tomorrow and am going Sunday with my cousin. Hopefully, it won't rain so much and I can get out and ride!


----------



## QOS

We had a little storm come in last night - lots of strong wind and lightening but not a lot of rain at my house. I was so excited as Kellie and I were going to go for a ride!!!! Woot! To the back of the bayou!!! Woot! Did I say Woot?

Ok...hauled out to the park, tacked up, we went around the inside park road to where it had been dry Friday. It was not dry today. Obviously the park got way more rain than my house. OMG muddy most of the trail and huge spiders. Biscuit went willingly most of the way, some Elan had to lead as Biscuit can decide 'uh...no' on occasion. He backed me right into a tree because good grief, there was mud!!! We got out to where we would go down the bayou and it hasn't been cut in ages....the vegetation was at least seat in the saddle high. We decided to forgo the outback ride. There are tons of snakes out - copperheads and water moccasins and who knows what the trails are all the way to the back...possible alligators on the prowl. 

We are sissies. We just kept going on the trail back to the trailer so we had a 1.8 mile ride in mud for the most part. It is good training for Biscuit - he has never been a fan of mud and can be absolutely nutty about walking in it. He was very good today for the most part so I can't call it a loss - I got out for a ride and that is what counts. I now have 182.25 miles. The weather is supposed to let up next week - hopefully I can make up miles in the fall!!!


----------



## Celeste

You are 75 miles ahead of me. I wish that we were next door neighbors, rich so that we didn't have to waste perfectly good riding time working, and had thousands of miles worth of trails to explore right out from the barn.


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOOT - too many critters that bite on your rides Denise! Snakes & Spiders & Gators! Oh my...

We had that lightening & thunder without rain here too...but we rode first before it came it. 

Hotter than heck out there, and I couldn't get Chivas moving fast at all. Very little cantering & gaiting. All he wanted to do is walk...I am thinking he is not going to ever be an endurance horse...but maybe he is just bored. Maybe the heat sucks the energy out of him. 

Will try again tonight, if I don't get called in to work. I would love to be able to ride all the time. Maybe i need to drive over to Georgia & buy a lotto ticket. Then I could buy some more horses...and a bigger trailer! LOL.


----------



## Celeste

The heat sucks the life and energy out of me. 
Just at a walk, Abby, my husband's horse, got really hot and tired and I was worried and we came on back home. We are in for one bad month for sure.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah, it is most likely the heat that is the problem. The girl's horses were definately having a hard time too. A couple of short canters then they just headed out to the pasture walking & talking. 

None of the horses had any "go" in them at all yesterday. 

I guess I am not used to it, my last horse was a percheron/arab cross and he did best when it was 80 degrees. He hated the cold & loved his blankets! The heat never seemed to bother him at all, except less bucking...

But I still love my sweet little Rocky and enjoy riding him very much. He makes me smile, so even if he never does an endurance ride, it is ok.


----------



## QOS

That would be great Celeste...be rich...live up at Ebenezer - miles and miles of trails and a lake! 

AnitaAnne, there are more critters here than you can shake a stick at - the mosquito's nearly toted Biscuit away Friday when we rode. They weren't bad today but I did spray him good and I put Deep Woods off on myself. 

It is a shame...it is a beautiful day and we were going to ride - we decided that next weekend we will go down to the beach - we won't have to worry about muddy, sloppy trails, alligators and snakes. It is only an hour away but it is a nice ride on the beach in the morning....always a good breeze blowing off of the Gulf!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ironically, on the weekend I am intentionally not riding as Dream and I have a competition next weekend, the weather is beautiful!! The heat and humidity broke, just enough rain to dampen the dust overnight.. go figure.

If its 110 for the ride next weekend, I am going to be fit to be tied.


----------



## QOS

Hope the weather is good for you next weekend!!!! I am hoping to ride - last year we didn't get any rain...this year way too much rain!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hope it is cooler for your ride Dawn, where are you headed? 

it was cooler tonight, but couldn't ride long, I had to wait to see if I was called in so we didn't ride until 6:30 pm. Working nights it never seems like I have enough days off. 

Anyway, I couldn't get Chivas moving again, although he started out in a good, marching walk. Headed out to the pasture and WOW he started moving then! Straight towards the barn and Sassy!! Little stinker was holding out on me! So I made him work out there in lots of circles. He didn't care one bit about the other gelding, so it was no problem working on our own. 

I think next ride I will just start out in the pasture & skip the arena for a while. 

I can't wait until school starts back for the girls so I can ride in the morning on my own & get some more schooling on Chivas. Jenny, my youngest, wants to run barrels so I have been teaching her every day. She needs lots of practice. Becca refused to ride tonight, which is why Sassy was in the barn.


----------



## QOS

I got out with Biscuit for a short ride in the late evening Saturday. The owls were hooting to beat the band and omg we saw a deer in the woods. Well, Kellie saw it after Biscuit stopped dead in his tracks, head up as high as it would go, snorting, blowing and backing up. We had heard there was deer out there but we have rode there a zillion times and never actually saw them. Before we moved off from the deer something else was running in the brush and good sized black hog ran across the trail. We see evidence of them up in the woods (this is right by the public road that is full of houses on one side so it is not way out back!) but had never seen them up there. The owl was still hooting to beat the band and I told Kellie I was expecting the flying monkeys to pop out next. Short ride of 2 miles to test out Kellie's new Steele saddle - it is the tree with some trimmings to make sure it fits before it is actually built.

We got up early this morning and hauled to the beach to ride.






Way too many people on the beach with a little girl trying to run up behind the horses. We could then see really bad weather and heavy rain on Galveston island which is about 6 miles from where we were. We rode all of 2 miles but this is what was over Galveston at the time:









We decided the beach is much more fun to ride on in the winter!!! Not near the amount of traffic nor near as many people on the beach!


----------



## Joe4d

cant find my last update, so this may be a repeat. General Beauregard has been retired from the world of endurance. Broxton plantation and pulled for pulse down at first vet check. Granted it was 100 degrees and about half the field was pulled as well, but this was a flat ride and I rode at barely finnish time, he just simply cant handle it. Or at least not with me on him. I am gonna be shopping for the right arabian this winter.,,,, In the meantime tome to start working Miss Emma, she may not be a winner but she is a great horse and things about her make me think she will be much much better endurance horse than Bo. 
She's a hand taller and much stronger, Bo was show lines, Emma is old school plantation lines.
Bo high stepped racked, Emma flat walks shuffle steps,
oh and she does that at about 10 mph,
Emma walks at typical trotting speed. her relaxed resting walk is nearly 5mph.
Emma has huge surface blood vessels along her shoulders and lower neck, leading me to believe she may be better at shedding heat.
We shall see I am getting some miles on her now, she pretty much has never been ridden hard so cant do alot on her yet. Will aim for an LD this fall.... Several new riders including a couple walkers are doing the 20 oct LD in SC, and want me to go, however it is a 35 mile LD, seems kinda an odd distance for an LD. I mean if I can get through a 35 mile ride I might as well do the 50. But at the same time I feel it is too soon for a 50 for her. The following month is a 25 mile LD, I think that would be a better choice for her first ride. 
Anyway Mileage: 558, 72 of that on Miss Emma


----------



## QOS

Good for you Joe. If you want to be competitive in endurance an Arab or Arab cross is the best way to go. Any horse can do endurance if you are just in it to finish but to win or place high, most are doing it on the Arabs!

Totally jealous of those miles. I just now have 186 miles. Last year at this time I have 270 so I am 84 miles behind. Dang, last year we rode so much because we didn't have any rain outs - this year we have been hampered by too much rain. It poured buckets Saturday evening. Sigh....going to ride in the arena in just a little bit!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Super pictures Denise! I have said it before, but you sure have some interesting rides!! 

imagine poor Biscuit being fine with an alligator but jumping from a deer! What a special horse he is.

Is that a funnel cloud in the second picture? Maybe not the best weather to be riding in??? Yikes!


----------



## Celeste

I was all set to ride Saturday. Then the hay man called and said that he would be delivering our hay Saturday morning. We waited for hours. He finally showed up around 5:00 in the evening. We got all the round bales safely put in the hay barn and then it started raining. It is pouring rain now. It drizzled all day Sunday. At least the grass should grow. 

Joe, I don't blame old Bo. I couldn't work in that heat either. I bet he will make a great trail horse for somebody that wants to compete trail or that just wants to ride. Oh, and Joe, I wish that I could still hold up to ride the way that you do. Sucks getting old...........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thats a tough choice Joe, sorry Beauregard has not worked out. Miss Emma does sound like she has the ability to do well, and possibly be competitive, so I hope it works out for you both. 

Do you have the time for another horse too? 

I'll admit that I have been thinking also that Chivas is never going to be the endurance horse I want & have been thinking of keeping my eye out for another horse, an arab cross or maybe a pure Arab, but I am just not sure if I have the time.

I plan to give Chivas a little more time to see if I can get his speed up, but I also am not sure if his temperment is the right kind either. He is just too focused on the other horses instead of focusing on his work.


----------



## Joe4d

while I disagree with "any horse" can do endurance, it does seem to be arabians that dominate. My friend did just top ten at the old dominion 100 on a TN walker. and Shiloh farms is breeding an off shoot of walkers that are doing well. But yeh not gonna try to reinvent the wheel. am keeping eyes and ears open for Arabian/ or arabian crossed with either morgan or saddlebred.


----------



## Celeste

I rode TWH's for years. I actually rode two of them. (First one, then the other.) They were great horses, but they ended up with mild lameness issues. They were fine for pleasure riding, but they could never hold up for competitive riding, either endurance or trail. They were related, so it is possible that mine were just not bred for long distance riding. I rode the first one on a lot of 20 mile rides, but not at all that fast of speeds. She did ok for that for several years before she basically "wore out".


----------



## AnitaAnne

Arab/Saddlebred crosses may be too Hot blooded to pulse down. I'm no expert, but most of the Saddlebreds I know of have too high of action, more flashy & showy than I would think you would want in an endurance horse. Might be the same problem as with Beau.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I rode TWH's for years. I actually rode two of them. (First one, then the other.) They were great horses, but they ended up with mild lameness issues. They were fine for pleasure riding, but they could never hold up for competitive riding, either endurance or trail. They were related, so it is possible that mine were just not bred for long distance riding. I rode the first one on a lot of 20 mile rides, but not at all that fast of speeds. She did ok for that for several years before she basically "wore out".


I think you are describing my horse too. A Rocky Mountain is one of those rare animals to finish the Tevis, but he/she must have been a unique individual. i was looking at a RM in FL before I bought Chivas, who was an experienced endurance horse, but I never was able to go see him to try out. Too far away to schedule a trip, unfortunately.


----------



## Celeste

My first TWH was most likely the most fun horse that I ever rode or ever will ride. Part of it was her. Part of it was me. She was in my life when I had the time, the youth, and the lack of responsibility to let me really enjoy riding. The horse that I have now is a better horse as far as soundness and endurance, but I am not in a position to ride like I was then.


----------



## QOS

I think with proper conditioning Biscuit will do well on 25 miles or possibly 50. Don't know about Denise though....she is a beat up old chick!!:lol: If I was serious about endurance riding I would get an Arabian!! Since I can only afford 2 horses - I will just keep my Biscuit man and maybe do a 25 miler!!! :lol: 

It was a funnel cloud in the 2nd picture. I don't think it touched down but geez I wouldn't want to be any where near that. We did pass up a blow up float and we were just glad a puff of wind didn't catch it and blow it towards the horses. Elan would have had a melt down. LOL He is my cousin's half paint half Arabian - solid black and as pretty as they come. He will get in the lake but he doesn't want to be any where NEAR the water at the beach. I got on one side and was trying to crowd him towards the water - LOL he moved a little closer but he slowed down too. He is not a dummy!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dream and I attended the Ride Between the Rivers in WV this weekend. She was her normal rockstar self!










[photo by Becky Pearman]


Full thread with many pics can be found here. At the end of the day, we placed 2nd and she got Best Conditioned. Fantastic weekend.


2012 mileage
...
June 9 -- 99.87 miles -- 551.1 total miles
June 16 -- 49.74 miles -- 600.84 total miles
June 17 -- 48.99 miles -- 649.83 total miles
June 24 -- 6.25 miles -- 656.08 total miles
June 29 -- 3.72 miles -- 659.8 total miles
July 6 -- 10.10 miles -- 669.9 total miles
July 8 -- 7.81 miles -- 677.71 total miles
July 12 -- 12.36 miles -- 690.07 total miles
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles






and if that wasn't enough.. I got this once Dean and I got home last night:


----------



## gunslinger

Nice rock!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Perfect horse, superb picture, beautiful rock...congrats on them all Dawn!!!
:clap:


----------



## Celeste

Awesome!!! What a beautiful ring!!!


----------



## QOS

Love that picture of you and Dream - it is poster on the wall fabulous!!! Congratulations on Best Conditioned and most of all - congratulations on that ROCK!!!! Wish I could make your cake!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Love that picture of you and Dream - it is poster on the wall fabulous!!! Congratulations on Best Conditioned and most of all - congratulations on that ROCK!!!! Wish I could make your cake!!


I actually got it as an 8x10 from the ride photographer and then matted and framed it today.. its spectacular!!

And I wish you were closer, as I would love to see what kind of cake you would create.


----------



## AnitaAnne

How about a Dream cake? LOL


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3 miles for a total of 110.45 today. 

It was so muddy that they were sliding around. Their feet got packed and messed up their footing even on the drier places. They were all irritated about it and wanted to go faster, which just made things worse footing wise. The annoying little devils. I guess I shouldn't complain about the rain.


----------



## QOS

I feel for you Celeste. I went out and checked our favorite trails today. There was water in puddles on the park road but the trails were dry - it had rained there this week so it was baked hard in spots like last week...baked hard crackly stuff and then mud holes!!! 

Biscuit is like your girl...not a fan of mud!


----------



## Celeste

She didn't mind the puddles as much as the red clay all packed in her feet. And there was no end to it. We rode back to do some trail clearing on the 4-wheeler later on and it was already a lot drier. Maybe we'll try again tomorrow. You know, it seems like we spend more time cutting vines and branches out of the trails than we spend riding horses on the trails.


----------



## QOS

We have clay here too. OMG we call it gumbo mud. It is thick, sticky and hard to get out of hooves especially if they are wearing shoes. I would love to get out and cut a trail (really a pathway) at the park. LOL maybe this fall when it cools off. It is steaming hot here. 

I am trying to get all of my cakes out the door early Saturday so Kellie and I can go riding Saturday evening and then again Sunday morning - God willing and the creek doesn't rise.


----------



## Celeste

We made it out again today for a little 2.8 mile ride. It was much drier, but we avoided the swampy area to keep from sinking so much again. The Princess was a perfect lady. I guess she doesn't like to get her feet wet. 

We are up to a total of 112.94.

It rained like crazy this afternoon and it looks like it may rain all weekend. Bummer.


----------



## QOS

Glad you got out Celeste. Maybe it won't rain and you will be able to go out again. Hoping to ride Saturday and Sunday...I keep saying that!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Its monsooning rain here today.. been storming since about 6am. No riding for me!

Hell, I will be happy if the power stays on and I don't have to help clean up any down trees.. :shock:


----------



## Celeste

At least we will have pastures.
It is not raining, but the trails are so soggy that I didn't ride. We got out all morning working on trail maintenance.


----------



## gunslinger

We've had a very wet July and August seems to be continuing along the same way.

The good news is the pasture is looking pretty good again and the horses are loving the grass.

The bad new is we have some fungal issues with there feet due to the warm wet pasture and their feet staying moist.

The bulbs of there heals are softening and sores developing. We've had the vet look at them and we're spraying with tinactin and swabbing with Iodine.

Speaking of Iodine, what the vet gave is a 10% solution which is now gone. So, I stopped at the drug store and had to ask for it as it was behind the counter. Got home and found it was a 2% solution. Went back today and asked for 10% and was told all they had was 5%. An ounce of 5% was 28 bucks.

Anyone know if the percentage matters and how much I sould be paying for it?


----------



## Celeste

I would try the lower percentage. The price really does seem high. Some people use dilute Clorox on the heels and frogs. (1 part Clorox to 9 parts water.) If you try this, don't get it on the skin because it is really hard on skin (yours included).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Soggy here too after storms last night. Chivas paniced and fell down hard. Hopefully he will be ok tomorrow to ride, it is supposed to be nice & only 85+. 

I have used bleach in the past, but you have to use it everyday. I found the Absorbine hooflex thrush remedy works the best, and stays in the hoof well. I have even used it on goats in the past with great results. I use it every time after it rains, keeps the yuck away...


----------



## Joe4d

I rode in storms today, was frikking awsome ! WInd howling , lightning, some light rain, flying around the corn fields at Chipoaks state Park. Me singing the Elemer Fudd version of Ride of the Valkerie,,,
"Kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit kill the wabbit !"


----------



## Celeste

I have ridden in storms, but not intentionally. I have been miles from shelter when a major storm hit. Hail, rain, thunder, lightening. It lets you know what your horse is made of. It also lets you know what your cardiovascular system is made of. Heart attack time.........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> I rode in storms today, was frikking awsome ! WInd howling , lightning, some light rain, flying around the corn fields at Chipoaks state Park. Me singing the Elemer Fudd version of Ride of the Valkerie,,,
> "Kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit kill the wabbit !"


On purpose??? Wanna teach Chivas storms are fun??


----------



## Darrin

AnitaAnne said:


> On purpose??? Wanna teach Chivas storms are fun??


Riding during storms is a blast. I do avoid the ones shooting out lightening if at all possible but that's not always possible.


----------



## Joe4d

Emma needs the miles, we ride when I have time and deal with the weather when we get there.


----------



## QOS

Barry and I went for a ride last Christmas Eve. It started drizzling and then sprinkling in 40 degree weather. LOL we had to just keep going. I had jeans and a tee shirt and flannel shirt along with a windbreaker on. No hat. I was just fine and had to ride about 6 miles in that. Hahahahah I was just fine as long as I was sitting on my very warm Biscuit. When I got off - well, it got a little chilly. I don't mind riding in rain but most people are not fans of it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I don't mind light rain, it feels good in the summertime especially, but pouring down rain, with lightning & thunder...no, not outside on the trails, not if I can help it. I have rode in shows may times in really bad storms, but the arenas were mostly covered so it didn't matter. 

Chivas is still sore & off on his right hind from his fall Thursday night. Bummer. 

I rode him at the walk in the pasture for about 30 minutes, then just sat on him while I gave the girls a lesson. 

Seams like every time I have a day off something happens & I don't get to ride. Maybe I need a second horse...I saw a cute 6 yr old 15 hand bay Arabian for sale reasonable...


----------



## AnitaAnne

The Arabian gelding...


----------



## QOS

He is a cutie patootie!


----------



## Celeste

We were going to go on a trail ride, but it was just too hot for a wimp like me. I did ride in the arena for a little while. She really needs work there anyway. To start with, she only wanted to walk or canter. Trotting seemed like an alien concept. I worked with her just until she was doing ok, then I put her up. I got my new endurance stirrups, and I used them today. They are comfortable.


----------



## QOS

I didn't get out this weekend. My cousin felt it was too hot with the heat index being up to 108 degrees. I am going riding in the morning very early with some friends. I hope anyway!!!


----------



## Celeste

In a few months we'll all be complaining about the cold ..............


----------



## AnitaAnne

We rode tonight, it was rather cool today, only in the upper 80's. Chivas is still off a bit, so it was mainly walking again. 

Hopefully by the time my Foretrex 301 arrives he will be back to normal so I can see how fast he goes. From my mainly Dressage career I always cared more about the quality of the gait more than caring about the speed, so I have no knowledge base to work from. But he seems slow compared to my most recent horses, Appaloosa/ TB cross, grade QH, and Percheron/Arabian cross. Plus he doesn't seem to have a lot of stamina.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you got to ride.


----------



## QOS

*It was a Fairytale Ride*

Biscuit and I went riding this morning with The LeeAnns...the two ladies from the barn that I ride with all the time. We haven't got in our Monday rides this summer due to nasty weather. Today was the day. Biscuit was first out of the trailer - I got him tacked up quickly :lol: and mounted up. The LeeAnns were right behind me in that. We set off across the yard in front of the city office to hit the trails...and I saw what I first thought were dogs. 

Here comes the fairtale...it was three little pigs...about knee high so not huge but not piglets. Lee Ann hollered at them and they took off back into the woods. I wish I had my camera out! So we get up to the trail head and we can hear them rustling around. Biscuit stops in his tracks and whirls around - and is going a little bit sideways. I get him stopped and the Lee Anns had dismounted...I couldn't get Biscuit to stand still so I got off. LOL We were three damsels in distress....Here comes Prince Charming to our rescue when I hollered at Ricky who works for the city. I grew up with Ricky and he was on a golf cart. We asked him to go down the trail and scare them off as The Lee Ann's horses haven't been rode in a few weeks due to vacations/weather. Hahahaha...Prince Charming comes out and says so seriously, "They had made a little house in there out of straw...(at this point all three of us were seeing straw beds that animals will make) and one out of sticks and one out of bricks". 

LOL we cracked up laughing and said he was a smart hinney. Ricky asked how long we'd be and I said if we weren't back in 3 hours to come find us! We went back into the woods with Biscuit (he was Puss in Boots today - what a SISSY) leading until we got 10 yards to the right and he stopped dead in his tracks and backed up even with a pop on the shoulder. A huge owl flew over and landed in the tree not far from us - I am sure it was Archimedes from The Sword and The Stone. All three of the horses were a little fritzed up. We get to the back and I tried to make Biscuit take the lead.....he throws it into reverse and backs up even though I am popping him on the shoulder. I finally get him to take the lead and we are on the look out for Spiders - we were like Little Miss Muffett - we don't care for spiders - had to clear those out. 

hahahaha we rode around twice and by then the horses were calmed down. We kept hearing animals moving in the woods which is unusual during the day with the exception of rabbits. 

We rode 4 miles today and it was fun - don't understand the pigs coming up this close to houses - this is in the city....cars and trucks constantly going down the road, garbage trucks going up and down. I guess because we have rode so little this summer they are staying up there during the day where before we would see evidence of them but never saw the hogs! 









Biscuit is staring at Lee Ann hoping that she has a snack for him. This is after our ride.









Legato and Rogue with Lee Ann.


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like an adventure. I'm confused though. Are both of the ladies your rode with named Lee Ann?


----------



## QOS

LOL Yes...I call them The Lee Anns. One is Lee-Ann B and the other is Lee Ann P. I was just shocked to see the hogs up in the park. LOL it is right by the stables and across from the area with picnic tables and kids playing basketball!!! This isn't out in the boonies or a rarely used park. It has a golf course on it!!! hahahahahahah 

I was hoping to ride tomorrow but someone just ordered a cake for Wednesday morning so that won't work!!


----------



## Celeste

The hogs may have heard a rumor about your cooking and they might have been hoping you would bring them a handout............

It seems like work interrupts riding too often.


----------



## QOS

Isn't that the truth? It is either work or raining here. Someone called while I was riding and asked to get a cake for this evening. Idiot that I am, I said "Sure". Right now cake is in the fridge cooling after I pulled it out of the oven. I have to make icing, ice it, cover with fondant, make zebra stripes and a bow before 6:30 PM. Woot!!! Moving along - making money for The Biscuit.


----------



## Celeste

I am at work now. I guess I am being a little slack................
Back to the lab.


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3.3 miles today. We took a slightly different path, but it was the exact same distance. It was a good day to ride, but it got hot. The only wildlife we saw was a tiny blue tailed lizard. 

116.24 total.


----------



## QOS

I am jealous!!! I might go for a ride this afternoon at the barn...would love to go to the woods to ride but I am a tired chick. Glad you didn't run into Godzilla!!


----------



## Celeste

The reason that we always do about the same distance is that this is a ride that is right by the house. We don't have to leave the property. I like to go down the dirt road for a longer ride, but the logging trucks have taken it over.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I didn't ride today, worked from 6:30 pm until 9 am this morning & didn't even have time to take a break. It was a really crazy night, for all of us.

I wound up sleeping too late this afternoon to ride...it is getting dark early again grrrr.

But my Foretrex 301 arrived in the mail today!! I just have to figure out how to use it & can try it out on Chivas tomorrow, it will be much easier to tract the miles


----------



## QOS

I didn't even make it to the barn today. :shock: I am going in the morning for a lesson with Bicuit's trainer. My cousin and I are going on a rode trip Friday to check out a riding spot on the beach about 130 miles from here. Permission has been given for people to have the horses there - it is a little park right on the Gulf and has RV hookups and some cabins! We are going to leave in the morning and go through Galveston so it will be a scenic ride !!


----------



## Celeste

I have family obligations and I won't be very likely to get to ride again this weekend. We start our new semester at the college on Monday. I have so many students to teach that I don't see how I will ever even learn their names. It will most likely be a week from Friday before I get back on my horse.


----------



## QOS

Well, I went to the barn and pulled up Biscuit and put him on the washrack. I texted my trainer but she wasn't able to make it. She is a nursing student and expecting her first child, so she has a ton on her plate. We are going to do the lesson at 7:00 this evening. I brought Biscuit up and went in the tack room and the phone was on the floor and in a disarray. I looked over and the cat Vincent was on the floor flat out. I called to him but I was pretty sure he was in Kitty Heaven. Poor thing - something was in the tack room with him, fur was pulled out and all over the place - his right hock area was stripped to the bone. Oddly he wasn't torn up other than that. I was so sad!!! Vincent was a really cool cat - he loved to be brushed and would reach out and pat your hand (sometimes not to subtly either!!) to remind you to keep brushing.

They looked at tapes (barn is wired for video EVERYWHERE) but didn't see anything but they would really have to look at hours of tapes because BM said the last time she was in the tack room was around 1:00 PM yesterday. They think it was a neighbor's dog. The owner of the barn has dogs but they weren't home so the dogs were with them. They wouldn't have attacked the cat anyway - there are 3 cats out at the barn. 

Poor Vincent...he will be missed. I went down and got Sarge for a beauty day. His tail was matted up at the top because he is always rubbing his backside. Lots of Cowboy Magic to the rescue and he was lifting up his tail to assist in the process. I did his feet and after that I was like *****'s tiger - I was melting into a pool of butter. OMG it was HOT out there. I am riding Saturday so hopefully will get some miles in!!


----------



## Celeste

Poor kitty. That is sad.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

Celeste said:


> The reason that we always do about the same distance is that this is a ride that is right by the house. We don't have to leave the property. I like to go down the dirt road for a longer ride, but the logging trucks have taken it over.


Smilies... dont come to NZ with your horse if it doesnt like log trucks..

our roadside riding see log trucks etc passing us constantly,, we live and our riding area is right next to a major forest with log trucks coming and going 20 hours a day...

We have to condition all our horses to accept this and they in time dont care less...

I keep harping on about this TRUST thing with ones horse... The horse learns to trust us, when we say its ok.....(smilies)


----------



## Celeste

My horse is cool with log trucks. They scare me to death.


----------



## Joe4d

I am the same way. I am locked on my property by Rt 10, 2 lane road that bypasses a better road farther south, and th einterstate farther north. So most of the trucks running it are illegal. Combined with lazy *** law enforcement and no shoulders. Pretty much stuck here.


----------



## QOS

The ranch has acreage across the street I could ride in but it is flat and open as it is a hay field. I don't ride there - too freaking hot!


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

For many folks here in NZ its the same.... roadside riding is not for nervous riders and many are confined to arena type riding.. poor horses must get tired of only this..


----------



## AnitaAnne

The day started slow, we had to go to the high school to get proof of enrollment for Becca (wait, wait and more wait) then up to the state troopers office to take her test for learner's permit (wait, wait, OMG long, long wait) Thank God she passed, first try (yea Becca!!) then I was digging in the purse for $$. 

So, we are finally on the road to Georgia to go to Six Flags at 11:30 am and after driving over 100 miles we arrive to discover it is closed! Dangit. **note to self - check hours of operation before heading to activities**

So we eat the lunch I packed then turn around and return home with two very disappointed teens. Jeez. 

Back home I meet up with the man who built my little barn to discuss adding two more stalls **never know when I might need another stall**wink grin**

Then finally I get to ride. Weeeeeeee! Chivas enjoyed his time off and is recovered from his fall...He was really moving out, not super fast compared to the others, but at a good clip for him. Very fun again. 

So, I did not figure out how to use the Foretrex yet so I don't have an accurate speed or distance...BUT Chivas was so much better tonight i was thrilled. 

Plus next week I will have two more stalls, one for hay storage, and maybe another horse. 

But this time I am not jumping into buying a horse too quickly. I need one that can be fast enough for endurance and also maybe some low level Dressage, at least 1st level. I am missing trotting and leg yields and half passes and counter canter and...well...missing my Dressage horse (RIP Baby) and riding and competing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - we have the same problem here with logging trucks. Personally I can't stand to be around them, one nearly sent me over the side of a mountain when I was driving to a friend's house. Seriously my front tires were hanging off the edge. Once the driver got his rig stopped, he helped push me back onto the road. The driver was shaking more than I was. Most of them seem to drive too fast for the load they're carrying. 

Sure glad I was in my car instead of on my horse that day. I used to ride those dirt roads up that mountain, but not after that day. 

so yeah, they scare me.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

AnitaAnne said:


> PS - we have the same problem here with logging trucks. Personally I can't stand to be around them, one nearly sent me over the side of a mountain when I was driving to a friend's house. Seriously my front tires were hanging off the edge. Once the driver got his rig stopped, he helped push me back onto the road. The driver was shaking more than I was. Most of them seem to drive too fast for the load they're carrying.
> 
> Sure glad I was in my car instead of on my horse that day. I used to ride those dirt roads up that mountain, but not after that day.
> 
> so yeah, they scare me.


Same around here. many riders used to curse the log trucks but they are here to stay, we have a choice, teach the horses to accept them or only ride in other areas..

A couple of years ago, I bumped into one of the logging company bosses on the roadside and got yarning to him.. I said 99% of the drivers were very good around horses, he said, make up an email notice about your thoughts on drivers, and send it to him...and he said he would post it on the staff room notice board...

Well I thought,,, most are great, so made up a poster THANKING the many considerate drivers around horses.. well it worked a treat,, drivers turn their exhaust brakes off and slow rite down... My horses dont care less but others have started now riding out and have often heard good reports of drivers being very careful from the other riders..... Great.

A win ..... win.. for everyone..


----------



## QOS

Barry and I went to ride with some with the group we ride with including my cousin. I knew the trail boss and one was a man who we ride with all with all the time. Barry, Kellie, James and I left a little ahead of the others and OMG a hog was up the the very front of the park. They are overrunning the park! Got out on the bayou and the vegetation was saddle and head high for some of the way and then normal going down another section. Kellie and I just went to the big bridge and then returned with the rest going on. I had cake consultations. Biscuit was also acting like a goober. I think he wanted to be up near Sarge. :-x Anywhoo...we got back to the trailer could hear ambulances and got a call from trail boss friend. One of the ladies I didn't know that was riding had a health issue. I ran out and flagged down the ambulance and we directed them to how to get into Cattail Marsh. A ton of other ambulances, supervisors in trucks, fire truck, etc, came roaring down the road and we thought it was a separate accident. They came back and whipped into the stable - the helicoper was flying out too. OMG I thought something horrendous had happened. The lady's hands had turned numb (she has blood pressure issues from what I understand) and her hands also seized up. The EMT's had to take down the gate to get into the back and they went all the way into the back of the park - I called hubby and he saw them going up the other side of the bog. It was full of tall grass but they found the lady finally and took her out. 

It happened all the way in the back. Trail boss rode her horse back and another lady had led his horse back. 

It is always an adventure when we go riding - but that is not one that we want repeated. 

We went 4.5 miles.....we left the park just as it was starting to pour down raining. Don't know how the poor lady is as they didn't take her to Kellie's ER.


----------



## Celeste

Wow. It sounds like everybody is having adventures. We just drove 190 miles to north Georgia through winding back roads yesterday to see my family and then 190 miles back today. I am bushed.


----------



## QOS

that is a long way in one day. It has rained off and on since we got home. We went out to eat awhile ago and it came down a guppy washer as my hubby calls it. WOW pouring buckets


----------



## Celeste

Your pastures should do well.........


----------



## QOS

The pastures are doing well. The hogs are multiplying like crazy...the horses are fat as can be and have had their Safe Choice cut in half!!! Sarge is a chunky bunky as Barry hasn't been riding much this year due to some health issues!!!

I wanted to bring home the TrailBoss's Halflinger Saturday - OMG is he ever CUTE!!! Another girl ponied him back and I walked him over to the barn for her...she said he didn't pony well!!! His forelock and mane were so THICK - his color so golden and what a sweet boy! Too cute for words and such a chunky bunky!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow Denise, that was another amazing adventure! I hope the poor woman is ok. 

It seems as if everytime you get rain we get it a day later! I am just glad we don't get your wild hogs too! Jeez. 

Did we pass each other on the road Celeste?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Luckily, my outing yesterday was not nearly as exciting as Denise's ride!:lol:

Jen, Dean and I took the horses over to Round Valley. The last time we tried to ride there, the trail was closed for maintenance, so we were hopeful that the impassable downed trees at 6.2 miles had been cleared and we could finally see all of the 9 mile trail. Well that sure was wishful thinking, as not a single downed tree was cut before that (there are several others that you can get around also down on trail) and the stickerbushes were _horrendous_. We only made it 5 miles when we said enough bloodshed and turned around. But the weather was delightful, at about 80 degrees and only moderate humidity and partly cloudy. Almost like a touch of fall in the air!

I was riding a friend's mare (she is currently out of the country) and Dean rode Dream for me. Amazing how riding someone else's horse always makes me realize how spoiled I am by my mare!!











2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles


----------



## QOS

glad you got out to ride Dawn. Wish I could say my ride was really exciting - glad I wasn't out there when the ambulances were going down the bog. Barry said he could see them and good thing they didn't get stuck!!! Seriously, there were 2 ambulances, 4 supervisor trucks, 1 fire truck and a helicopter!! They must have been having a slow day.

Dream is a lucky girl....and isn't it always nice to really know how great your own horse is? She sounds like an absolute doll!!


----------



## Spotted Image

Rode again today. I haven't kept up on logging on this site. But I have rode 64.5 miles on my new mare still easter.


----------



## phantomhorse13

After work today, I will begin my trek to Lake Luzerne, NY where Dean and I will be camping for the weekend with the horses. Looking forward to exploring some new trails!


----------



## QOS

OMG I am SO jealous!!!! I will be going to New Orleans tomorrow to take a cake class and won't be back home til Wednesday. Bicscuit has cankles right now..his back legs are swollen and he has calf legs. Poor baby. They aren't slowing him down but he is a fat legged boy right now. To the vet this morning and he got a steroid/antihistamine shot. It is always something!!!

Enjoy that ride this weekend Dawn...and take loads of pictures!!!


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3 miles today. It was hot. I will be so glad when August is over!

Total 119.24 miles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Enjoy that ride this weekend Dawn...and take loads of pictures!!!


Not only did I have my camera, I had the new toy with me: a helmetcam!!

Should be home tomorrow to edit pics and videos. Fingers crossed I figured out how to use it properly. :lol:


----------



## QOS

That is terrific! What kind did you get?


----------



## AnitaAnne

I went to a Dressage clinic today taught by my favorite instuctor from my past. Was HOT but loads of fun!

I was inspired to work on some leg yielding on poor Chivas...a little flexion, some bending...poor horse! Anyway, he was a trooper today, trying anything I asked of him. 

I forgot my Foretrex 301 AGAIN, darnit! I need to just take it out to the barn and leave it there, maybe then I will get to use it!

So I rode for about an hour, lots of gaiting & cantering. 

I can't wait to find out how fast he is, then it will be time to get out on the trails again! My trail buddy messed up her knee barrel racing, so I may have to go it alone...

i do love my new schedule, only six days in two weeks, usually 2 on, 3 off, 2 on, 3 off, etc. makes it much easier to ride a lot. 

Can't wait to see your pictures Dawn!


----------



## phoenix

I haven't kept up with logging my miles really, but just got a new saddle so have been out as much as i can breaking it in. Rode Sunday, about 5 miles, with barn people. We've figured a way for everyone to canter and keep me in relative safety at the same time, he's working very hard on a nice extended trot to keep up with everyone else when they run  Phoenix has been doing great, getting the miles on him has really helped calm him down; he didn't even seem to notice/care when the lead horse cantered away on Sunday, back in the day he would have been a bucking spinning mess.

Taken last weekend in the park.


----------



## Joe4d

might as well do an update, figured I would be getting some miles in this week, but Ms Emma, had bunch of shots today and wolf teeth pulled. So will give her a week off, I imagine her mouth is pretty sore.

Sitting at 623 for the year.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, at 623 miles, you probably can take a week off without anybody calling you slack.


----------



## QOS

Way to go Joe. I am pea green with envy. I was in New Orleans for a cake class - it was cancelled due to the storm so I came home and went riding this morning. Had a BLAST....rode 5.6 miles. Hog up in the front this morning. My riding buddy said when the hogs get on the golf course something will IMMEDIATELY be done to cut back on that population!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

load up some of those hogs and carry them to the golf course! you can encourage them with a trail of cake crumbs...LOL


----------



## QOS

LOL I might have to do that. We came out of the woods at the end of our ride and there were 2 people there talking to my friend that works for the city. They said "there was a hog in there awhile ago!!" Hahahahah yeah.....they are getting out of hand!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I always thought a golf course would make a great gallop...you could offer to chase the hogs on the Biscuit...if you do dare PLEASE take pictures!


----------



## QOS

ahhahahahaha My cousin, Kellie, and I rode on the trail back behind the golf course one day. We had to step on the green for a small way - maybe 15 to 20 feet to pick up the trail again. There were NO golfers in site. OMG Hubby busted a gut when I told him. I said we didn't leave any hoof prints and the horses didn't poop on anything but OMG Golfers are particular about their greens!


----------



## Celeste

They will probably get some pig poop soon. I also think that the golf green would be a marvelous place for a nice gallop. It is too bad they have all those little holes out there though......


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yep, a lot of fuss for some grass...I can't see the point in chasing a little ball around...but golfers get real ticky about the stuff. Too short for hay LOL

Celeste, do not worry about those little holes on the course! Just drill another one about 8' away, drop some posts in them, place some 4x4s between them, and *drum roll* you have nice jumps in-between the gallops! New, "18 jump" course and hog chase!:lol:


----------



## QOS

ahahahahahahaahahha I think those greens would look great with some of Biscuit's hoof prints. 

I would have to give hubby CPR!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had a blast at Lake Luzerne over the weekend. Got in 2.5 days of riding and it couldn't have been nicer!










Thread is here with lots more pics n video from the new helmet-cam!!


2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles
Aug 24 -- 17.69 miles -- 767.83 total miles
Aug 25 -- 12.07 miles -- 779.9 total miles
Aug 26 -- 4.74 miles -- 784.64 total miles


----------



## karebear444

I logged 44 miles not including my typical hour rides at home this month. I just rode my longest ride to date Monday which was 14 miles. This is my first year with my own horse trailer and it's been so nice to go whenever I want. I can see I'm not among the highest mileage, but I'm having a blast this year! Love this thread


----------



## BlooBabe

My friends and I have a competition every year to see who tracks the most miles. We usually only count the miles for our own horses but because of Bloo's injuries this year we've changed the rules a bit. Before Bloo was out for the year we got in 348 miles which is usually what I'd do in a year but I had been more adamant about riding him this year going at least 5 miles a ride.
I don't know if it counts but I took my new project, Si.ne, out to see how she did on the trails and ended up four towns over before I could get her under control. I figure we did about 50 miles, after I found the road and took the shorter option, although she was a lot less enthused and energetic on the fight back home. So if I count that fiasco I'm about 400 miles for the year. Si.ne isn't my horse, she isn't ready for the trails, and I'm not stupid enough to try it again. She belongs to a friend I'm just working with her until Bloo's better so if he wants her on a trail he can take her. 
Unfortunately that means unless I get another horse there probably won't be too many more miles this year.


----------



## Celeste

If you rode her 50 miles, she should be pretty well broke in for the trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

BlooBabe said:


> My friends and I have a competition every year to see who tracks the most miles. We usually only count the miles for our own horses but because of Bloo's injuries this year we've changed the rules a bit. Before Bloo was out for the year we got in 348 miles which is usually what I'd do in a year but I had been more adamant about riding him this year going at least 5 miles a ride.
> I don't know if it counts but I took my new project, Si.ne, out to see how she did on the trails and ended up four towns over before I could get her under control. I figure we did about 50 miles, after I found the road and took the shorter option, although she was a lot less enthused and energetic on the fight back home. So if I count that fiasco I'm about 400 miles for the year. Si.ne isn't my horse, she isn't ready for the trails, and I'm not stupid enough to try it again. She belongs to a friend I'm just working with her until Bloo's better so if he wants her on a trail he can take her.
> Unfortunately that means unless I get another horse there probably won't be too many more miles this year.


Good job riding it out! 

It would have been a super helmet-cam opportunity LOL


----------



## BlooBabe

I wouldn't exactly call it riding, it was more like her tearing through the woods trying to get me off while I fought with her to get her to slow down. I had absolutely no control over her until she'd exhausted herself and was too tired to do much more than spin and fight with the bit while I tried to get us home.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I think you get double the miles for sticking that out!!


----------



## Joe4d

My riding club was gonna do a mileage award, we discussed it at the february meeting, I pointed out I was already over 120 miles.
we dont have a mileage award.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, today, finally, Chivas & I were able to ride without the girls tagging along...TG for school!!!

We worked on speed work, and i rembered the Foretrex 301 so I finally know how fast he is going. 

I don't think it is very good. His big marching walk got up to 4.3 mph. Gaiting topped out at 7.8 mph and his canter was 10.8 mph. 

With more speed work I might get him up a timy bit, maybe 8 - 11 mph, but he wouldn't be able to stay at that pace for long. Then when I factor in the ground, as I did this work in the arena, well I think hills and rocky ground will slow him down a lot from those speeds.

I think I remember Joe saying the lowest for endurance is averaging 6 mph. 

Bummer.

Anyway, we rode 1.5 miles in the burning heat...I had to quit after a short time, I was frying out there in the sun & Chivas was dripping. He sure did enjoy getting hosed off afterwards!


----------



## Celeste

School is a wonderful thing!

I am glad you got to ride. I used my riding time this morning holding horses for the farrier. Their feet grew so fast this time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah, I need to get the farrier out too, but the ground is so hard where I have them their feet are getting worn down. I may have to shoe the old grey. He has white feet & they are getting chipped & cracked too easily. I have been hoping they would harden, but he is in his 20's maybe to old for lots of change...

Chivas has nice hard feet & does need a trim.


----------



## QOS

I did Biscuit's feet yesterday - omg my hat is off to farriers.

My cousin and I for almost 4 miles today but rain was on it's way so we hauled out, cleaned up and went out for lunch! We are going to ride tomorrow and hopefully Sunday. Today was the first time in awhile we DIDN"T run into hogs or any critters! It is supposed to rain at some point tomorrow so we are going to try and time our ride to miss it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

good to hear from you Denise, i was a bit worried that Issac was affecting your area. 

I wonder if Issac is why the hogs left???


----------



## QOS

I was actually in the New Orleans area (Kenner) for a cake class. I got there Friday and was supposed to be in a class Saturday - Tuesday. They cancelled the class on Sunday and I left before the traffic got too bad but it was hard to get gasoline!

Tuesday and Wednesday the wind was blowing hard here so i wasn't able to get out and ride. I rode Monday and today - it started raining when I dropped Biscuit off and we had had to delay the ride because it was POURING at Kellie's house. We had wanted to ride to the back but didn't want to be caught out back and it start pouring with lightening! 

We did see a snake in a large mud hole full of rain water. It was black with gold bands and it kept roiling around in a very strange fashion!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Glad you made it out ok! Did you get a video of that snake? You do have the oddest critters there! Maybe a hog stomped the snake on the way out to the golf course LOL


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you are ok Denise.


----------



## QOS

No I didn't get a picture - I couldn't get my camera out in time. I tried to find a snake on line I thought looked like it but didn't. 

I am glad it didn't come this way...sorry for the folks it did effect though. We did go up to the property Monday that the ranches horses are taken during a hurricane. It was to make sure all fences were tight and the two guys that work at the ranch were cutting down some dead trees. So in case of a transport due to storms, the property is ready. As long as it is a level 2 storm I would take Sarge and Biscuit there and stay home. If it is larger than that or in case of mandatory evac, I will take my horses with me. The property belongs to the ranch manager and my riding buddy!!! I had said I would use my trailer to help haul horses over there. There are 25 horses at the barn so with the trailers available we would have had to make 2 full trips and then take the 3 horse for the last ones. 

Never hurts to have a game plan!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> No I didn't get a picture - I couldn't get my camera out in time. I tried to find a snake on line I thought looked like it but didn't.
> 
> I am glad it didn't come this way...sorry for the folks it did effect though. We did go up to the property Monday that the ranches horses are taken during a hurricane. It was to make sure all fences were tight and the two guys that work at the ranch were cutting down some dead trees. So in case of a transport due to storms, the property is ready. As long as it is a level 2 storm I would take Sarge and Biscuit there and stay home. If it is larger than that or in case of mandatory evac, I will take my horses with me. The property belongs to the ranch manager and my riding buddy!!! I had said I would use my trailer to help haul horses over there. There are 25 horses at the barn so with the trailers available we would have had to make 2 full trips and then take the 3 horse for the last ones.
> 
> Never hurts to have a game plan!!


Yes, and it sounds like you have everything in place too. Lets hope you don't need to rescue them though. Keep us posted.


----------



## QOS

We are fine here...but who knows if another hurricane is around the corner? I have never had to evac with my horses. I didn't get back into horses until the January after Hurricane Ike. The horses that are at the barn I am at were all hauled to the manager's property that is probably 25 miles north. They have been there twice: for Rita and for Ike. They were all A-ok. My former horse Red was at his owners 75 miles inland but the hurricanes hit hard there. Sarge was with his former owner about 50 miles inland and he was used to haul logs off the road after Hurricane Rita! Hurricanes are the pits and I hope they pass us by this year!


----------



## QOS

Got up and got dressed...hubby and I head for the barn. Ugh..It was sun shining at our house. Pouring down rain at the barn. Haul home and it is now raining there. I have been home about 30 minutes and it is again sun shining and probably so humid outside that it is a steam bath. So maybe this afternoon will work. I can't win for losing and there are supposed to be showers now til noon. The showers weren't supposed to start until noon. : (


----------



## Celeste

It will be cool weather soon. Hang in there.


----------



## QOS

I guess so Celeste but I am thinking it will just keep on raining and be cold on top of wet. The bad thing about humid climates is when it is cold - it is bone chilling cold - the kind that goes to your bones and you don't warm up til you take a hot bath!!! 

We have a trip planned for the 3rd week of October in Mississippi (dang - it was right in the path of Issac - hope they are ok!!!) to ride at Brushy Creek. I just hope it isn't raining then!!


----------



## Celeste

I prefer the cold to the heat. Ask me again in January if I still feel that way.............


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cold & rainy = yuck. I am not looking forward to winter which means the muddy season, but I would like a little fall to enjoy. 

I have to work this weekend, when all I really want to do is ride...


----------



## QOS

As long as it is not raining in the winter, all is well. We barely had a winter this past year. I did ride in the rain on Christmas Eve - it was 43 degrees but even with minimal clothing I was comfy.

Fall, Winter and Spring are nice here on the Gulf Coast. This summer has been raining raining raining.


----------



## Joe4d

invest in good quality high dollar warm waterproof clothing. It will make your outdoor activities so much easier. No reason whatsoever to be cold and wet, especially in the south. If you buy decent stuff it will last a long time, not to mention shop in the late spring and look for the godawful colors.


----------



## Celeste

Good idea, Joe.


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> invest in good quality high dollar warm waterproof clothing. It will make your outdoor activities so much easier. No reason whatsoever to be cold and wet, especially in the south. If you buy decent stuff it will last a long time, not to mention shop in the late spring and look for the godawful colors.


Exactly....We ride much more in cold weather than we do during hot weather.

Last year we didn't have a winter and it was wonderful riding in December, January, and February.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> invest in good quality high dollar warm waterproof clothing. It will make your outdoor activities so much easier. No reason whatsoever to be cold and wet, especially in the south. If you buy decent stuff it will last a long time, not to mention shop in the late spring and look for the godawful colors.


godawful colors look great whan they cost half as much


----------



## QOS

I agree Joe. I was never really cold except my face. I bought some of the Cuddl Duds and they WORK!!


----------



## Joe4d

Oh and you wont find decent long lasting stuff at walmart with made in china tags. 

I love my blaze orange coat, thing is awsome, water proof, breathable, light weight, and warm, but you can see it from orbit. Regular price $200 I got it for $39.99. Pictures just dont do it justice.

The jeans I am wearing came from a motorcycle shop, bout $45, a bit warm but feel like normal heavy jeans, no liners or anything but they are waterproof. The rain jacket is a frog toggs, also pretty decent.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, where did you get a waterproof blaze orange coat thing for $39.99?


----------



## Joe4d

cabelas


----------



## Celeste

Thanks. I love cabelas.


----------



## QOS

It was raining this morning - didn't get to go ride. It was pouring all around the county and in Louisiana. Hubby and I drove over to LA and on the way back were on the tall bridge and could see for miles. Sheets of rain coming down. 

It is spotty though. I drove out to my favorite trails awhile ago and the part I went into was damp but not standing water - but that is the high side. Going to TRY to go tomorrow to ride.


----------



## BlooBabe

I got out on a trail today with my 5 year old niece, her mother, and a friend. Ended up borrowing a friend's horse to go out. I'm used to riding big, thick, tank like horses with my QP built like a cow and the drafts, so riding a skinny little arab thing really threw me off my game. If I tried I probably could have touched my feet underneath her. We got 4 miles and a picnic in, and I almost traded horses with my niece on the way back but she would have had my head. I'd much rather prefer a big boned breed to a thin boned , that's why I tend stay away from arabian types.


----------



## phantomhorse13

BlooBabe said:


> I'd much rather prefer a big boned breed to a thin boned , that's why I tend stay away from arabian types.


I suspect what you are trying to say is you prefer a wider, heavier-muscled horse.. which is not the same as labeling something "thin-boned" at all. There are plenty of arabs around who have cannon bone measurements which equal or exceed those of stock types.

Sorry to hear you didn't enjoy your ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

BlooBabe said:


> I got out on a trail today with my 5 year old niece, her mother, and a friend. Ended up borrowing a friend's horse to go out. I'm used to riding big, thick, tank like horses with my QP built like a cow and the drafts, so riding a skinny little arab thing really threw me off my game. If I tried I probably could have touched my feet underneath her. We got 4 miles and a picnic in, and I almost traded horses with my niece on the way back but she would have had my head. I'd much rather prefer a big boned breed to a thin boned , that's why I tend stay away from arabian types.


I prefer a kind & willing horse to ride...the rest doesn't matter.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> I prefer a kind & willing horse to ride...the rest doesn't matter.


Which is what I like about Arabs. They will go.


----------



## bellagris

My mother in law borrowed my 4 year old TWH mare and did a 75 KM, 3 day Mountain pack trip. Youngest horse there, but she lead over half the trip  
This is them at the top of a mountain


----------



## Joe4d

good way to ruin a horse, and give it life long joint problems. Sorta why endurance horses need to be 5 before they can even enter an event. I seriously doubt tha thorse has had the conditioning miles to prepare its muscular and skeletal system for that.


----------



## bellagris

Actually, in Alberta they need to be 4 yrs old to do endurance and competitive trail -which is why I allowed her to go. She was also vet checked prior to the trip and after and in perfect health by the vet who also does the check on Endurance rides. 

Thank-you for your opinion though


----------



## QOS

Nice picture!!! Wish I could have got out and rode this weekend. Between rain and family get togethers it didn't happen. It actually DIDN'T rain yesterday and supposed to not have rain until Saturday. I am going riding out at the barn today and going to the park tomorrow! Woot!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Enjoy the ride Denise. It is rain, rain, rain here because I am off work until Wednesday...I was supposed to get hay today & i can't do that either. 

Jeez


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> It actually DIDN'T rain yesterday and supposed to not have rain until Saturday. I am going riding out at the barn today and going to the park tomorrow! Woot!!


Ride some for me. It started raining here Sunday and has only stopped briefly since. We got over 4 inches of rain just today! Sure puts in perspective what the people in the path of the hurricane had to deal with.


I got a brief ride in Friday and hope to get out again this Friday. Weather is supposed to dry up but get grossly hot by then. Go figure.


2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles
Aug 24 -- 17.69 miles -- 767.83 total miles
Aug 25 -- 12.07 miles -- 779.9 total miles
Aug 26 -- 4.74 miles -- 784.64 total miles
Aug 31 -- 7.48 miles -- 792.12 total miles


----------



## Celeste

I had family obligations all weekend. My son came to visit. It was nice to see him. I was hoping he would be game for a ride, but he had other things on his (our) agenda. Hopefully I'll get to ride Friday. Saturday is out. I am playing a show (jazz and blues) Saturday night and I have to save up my energy.


----------



## QOS

Ugh...Dawn that bites. Hurricanes bite. OMG when Hurricane Rita hit we were out of our house for 3 weeks before we could come back home and two weeks with Hurricane Ike. Make no mistake about it - Hurricanes cause some serious damage to homes, businesses, schools, roads, people and animals. I hope we NEVER have another one like Rita/Humberto/Ike again!!

I didn't ride today - I groomed Biscuit because someone was doing some training rides on young horses in the arena and it was blazing hot. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## QOS

I was able to ride today - in the arena. Not a trail ride but a ride all the same. We worked on our side passing, leg yielding and turning on the haunches. Hoping to ride tomorrow!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out for a nice relaxing ride. Found some new-to-me trail which was nice. Wasn't even too muddy despite all the rain this week!











2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles
Aug 24 -- 17.69 miles -- 767.83 total miles
Aug 25 -- 12.07 miles -- 779.9 total miles
Aug 26 -- 4.74 miles -- 784.64 total miles
Aug 31 -- 7.48 miles -- 792.12 total miles
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles


----------



## BlooBabe

I wish there were places that pretty to ride around here. There's mostly just woods or state forests to ride in with nor clearings or anything. Just miles of trees, a few streams to cross, roots and rocks. I would love a nice open field to ride in though, maybe someday.


----------



## QOS

You go girl!!! Dawn that is amazing the miles you are racking up. So jealous!!! I rode in the arena yesterday and today and going out on the trails tomorrow.


----------



## QOS

*Got out for a ride*

I met my cousin out for a ride today! Riding in the arena is just doesn't cut it for me. We rode out down the bayou and Biscuit kept wanting to turn around and go home. :lol: He is a funny little fellow. We cantered on the way back and he went into it smoothly with is a HUGE improvement. He normally wants to gallop and doesn't seem to know how to transition from trot to canter. He is getting better! My cousin had to leave and I stayed and rode around the woods twice for an additional 4 miles of riding. A few meltdowns at the trail head as Biscuit thought "hey, there is the trailer....it is time to go home" complete with backing up into the trees, loads of circling and him thinking pawing with his left front foot would really impress me.

Heard a pig oinking up close to the trail head and we just hit a trot and left the pig behind. I rode 8.9 miles today and it was sheer bliss. 

The vegetation that is down is from Biscuit backing up and thinking he was impressive in reverse. The other is Biscuit finally making it to the trailer!! I have 213 miles for this year....hoping to add more and catch up at least with what I did last year.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Poor Biscuit! He looks tuckered out...

Sounds like you had a blast playing with Biscuit! I am so wishing I could have gone with you! I have gotten in ZERO riding time this week and I am not liking that one bit. 

First part of the week rain, then work, then the guys started on the barn addition, 2 new stalls going up. One for hay and one for the new horse (whoever he/she is).

It is weird hunting for a horse right now; all I hear about is so many nice horses needing homes cheap. But I all seem to be able to find is $20,000 horses, and I don't have that kind of money laying around for a horse, especially with the cost of the addition. But I had to have more hay space, so I thought why not increase the budget and add a stall? now i may not have enough $$ for the horse I want. :-(


----------



## Celeste

Denise, it sounds like you and Biscuit had a good day. I had a horse that would do all that backing stuff when he didn't want to go. He wasn't very bright though. I could just turn him around and back him right over that scary bridge or whatever. He was a cute little Arab named Rooster. I rode him for years. I miss that horse.

AnitaAnne, there is a horse out there for you, and for less than $20,000. That is a lot of money. If I paid that much money for a horse, it would fall over and die for sure. Sometimes the most economical thing to do is to buy a young untrained horse (which is when they are worth less than at any other time in their life) and send them to a trainer. Are you looking for an Arab? 

We didn't ride today. We played a show at the Williamson Music Barn. We had a lot of fun.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit wasn't really tired...I think he may have been a little aggravated right then. OMG that boy has a head like a freaking ROCK when he doesn't want to do something. He had plenty of get up and go today but I haven't rode that long this summer - it was always like 4 miles. My own legs were like spaghetti when I dismounted. I did enjoy working with him today on his side passing and turning on the forehand. He is doing such a good job - now I just have to get rid of his reverse unless I ask for it. 

I really enjoyed myself and we are going at 9:00 AM in the morning - it is supposed to be 70 degrees!!! Woot!!! I am hoping to ride quiet a bit this September as I don't have any wedding cakes til the 29th!! 

Anita, I am jealous of the barn addition! Keep looking - you will find the right horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW 70 degrees!! Jeez that is like a freezer compared to what it has been!! I can totally see how it was such a perfect day for you Denise! It is supposed to be 80's here tomorrow, but we have to go out of town, so I won't be able to ride.

maybe Monday while the kids are in school. 

I would be scared to have a $20,000 horse too Celeste...imagine if it got a tiny scratch on it??? OMG, call the Doctor!!

I have been looking for a smooth horse that can do lower level dressage and endurance. Sounds like not too hard right??? Wrong. Very hard to locate that one perfect horse of my dreams. 

I have focused on Andalusians, Saddlebred crosses and Arabian crosses. Now maybe a Morgan, or Apendix QH, or well, whatever I can find:wink: 

I like a horse to be between 15-16 hands, but more towards the 16. 

I am trying to figure out if I should find Chivas a new home or not. I do like him and enjoy riding him, but the cost of keeping so many horses, plus time to ride two, well, I just don't know.

My older daughter wants to ride him because she doesn't like her mare's canter, too bouncy. So I think to be fair I will let BOTH girls try him out and see how he does with kids.


----------



## QOS

It will warm up to 87 by tomorrow afternoon but the morning is going to be spectacular!!! OMG after such a hot humid summer it is a welcome relief for a few days. 

Too bad you want a 15-16 hh horse. A friend of mine is selling her little Arabian mare Sababba. She has been trained out the wazootie, can bow, lay down for you to get on, etc. She is probably 14.3 at the most but is a pretty little mare. 

Two horses is all I can afford. Between the board, my trailer note and incidentals like fly spray, shots, wormings etc. I probably average $900-$1,000 a month. Gaaaa.....I can't afford another!!


----------



## Celeste

I don't pay board because we keep them at our place. I try not to discuss how much I spend on them, but it is a lot. And if you count opportunity cost, well, I will just say, I make a LOT less money so we can live where the horses are.


----------



## QOS

Isn't that the truth? I think even at what I spend on their upkeep is cheap. I don't buy Coach purses, have my nails done, go shopping (unless it is for the horses!) or do to much that doesn't involve them. They are my recreation, my exercise, my therapists, my 4 legged babies. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Joe4d

Lady in Suffolk Va has several 15.3 arabian, arabian/saddlebred crosses dressage horses for sale in the 3500-7000 range. I so want the arabian/saddlebred cross.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I had a FANTASTIC ride today. Almost the same distance as yesterday, pretty much the same as far as cantering, trotting, walking but OMG what a difference low humidity makes. He barely broke a sweat. For the first time since late May we went all the way out to the back. It has been either really wet or some other issue. Mostly too wet. We cantered some on the way back and were almost to the trail entry of the woods when I heard what I thought sounded like a motor rumbling...but it was close and there were not motors! Kellie said "speed up - it is growling!!" We don't know what it was but we hauled hinny - Biscuit picking up his canter easily and sanely. Good boy!!! 

We didn't see one pig today - no oinking, but we did hear something walking in the woods and Biscuit's head was so upright he looked like Nessie the Loc Ness Monster.  

I did see a black snake slither across our path and it was about 2 feet long but other than some birds it was just literally PERFECT today. The weather needs to be like this everyday for the rest of the year and maybe, just maybe, I will match last years miles. I did use my Contour camera today and am uploading the videos to see what I captured! We rode 8.4 miles today. I would have loved to rode more but had to get home to cook gumbo for the family. 

























I am planning on going riding in the morning by myself. Can't wait.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, if I was just looking for an endurance horse, 14.3 would be fine. That is the same size as Chivas. 

But I really need a little bit taller horse for Dressage, or it can hurt my score. Otherwise, I wouldn't care! I've ridden stout ponies without a bit of concern about our appearance. So long as they are strong enough to hold me, that is fine.

I have the next best thing to having them in my backyard...I rent a pasture so I can put as many in as I want, same price...well, the feed cost goes up each time, but that's it. The bummer is the barn I've built is on someone else's property. hopefully we will be there a long, long time. It is a simple shed row design, nothing fancy!

Please, do not remind me of what I spend on horses and all their assorted stuff! I used to have to fudge some numbers when I was married cause I married a non-horsey person. At least I don't have to answer to anyone anymore! I think my horses are worth every penny!!


----------



## Celeste

I get my paycheck deposited into my own account. We have another account for household expenses. I take horse expenses out first, then I write a check, hand it over, and let him pay the bills. The horses get the first cut.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Biscuit and I had a FANTASTIC ride today. Almost the same distance as yesterday, pretty much the same as far as cantering, trotting, walking but OMG what a difference low humidity makes. He barely broke a sweat. For the first time since late May we went all the way out to the back. It has been either really wet or some other issue. Mostly too wet. We cantered some on the way back and were almost to the trail entry of the woods when I heard what I thought sounded like a motor rumbling...but it was close and there were not motors! Kellie said "speed up - it is growling!!" We don't know what it was but we hauled hinny - Biscuit picking up his canter easily and sanely. Good boy!!!
> 
> We didn't see one pig today - no oinking, but we did hear something walking in the woods and Biscuit's head was so upright he looked like Nessie the Loc Ness Monster.
> 
> I did see a black snake slither across our path and it was about 2 feet long but other than some birds it was just literally PERFECT today. The weather needs to be like this everyday for the rest of the year and maybe, just maybe, I will match last years miles. I did use my Contour camera today and am uploading the videos to see what I captured! We rode 8.4 miles today. I would have loved to rode more but had to get home to cook gumbo for the family.
> 
> View attachment 111832
> 
> 
> View attachment 111833
> 
> 
> View attachment 111834
> 
> 
> I am planning on going riding in the morning by myself. Can't wait.


nicce pictures Denise! And do I understand you to mean you had close encounters with three different critters today? Such exciting rides you have!!

I love the looks of that saddle on Biscuit, very nice!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> Lady in Suffolk Va has several 15.3 arabian, arabian/saddlebred crosses dressage horses for sale in the 3500-7000 range. I so want the arabian/saddlebred cross.


Joe have you ridden one of these yet? I am wondering how smooth they are?? I really would like a smooth horse, with some speed.

I am going to VA to look at an Andalusian the end of this month or begining of next month, but will be on the other end of the state. 

Maybe I could fly to Richmond which is about in the middle and look at those Arabian/Saddlebred crosses too. I could go for two days instead of only one. 

Do you have her contact information Joe? If you do can you PM it too me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## QOS

I saw a black snake - it wasn't real big at about 2 feet. Loads of birds and turtles in the water, saw a school of fish running on the top of the water so they were making all kinds of ripples and that is about it. I don't know what was growling - maybe we don't want to know!!! As far as animals it was one of the calmer days!!


----------



## Joe4d

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1805756 - Babe Magnet

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3942733580215&set=o.323420521040570&type=1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3933071218662&set=o.323420521040570&type=1&theater


----------



## Celeste

Is this a horse you are looking at? Nice horse. Pretty pricey, but he may be well worth it.


----------



## Joe4d

which one ? I think babe magnet is a better horse than Carnival, but carnival is much closer to my price range, Anita needs to buy Babe magnet, so we can get a two for one discount.


----------



## Celeste

The only one that would open on my computer was Babe Magnet. Can you try to post those pictures another way?

Edit: now they are opening. I'm not sure what the issue was. I like them both.

How old is the pinto? It says that Babe Magnet is 9 years old?


----------



## Joe4d

dont recall thinking 6 ish


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nice horses!! I like Babe Magnet but i am not sure about that name!! He is one fine looking horse with a big engine! I didn't see a price though? The paint looks like a nice horse too, maybe not as powerful as Babe. 

What about the Saddlebred crosses? I really do want to try one to see how their gaits feel. 

Maybe we can do the 2 for 1 deal Joe!


----------



## QOS

mods please delete


----------



## QOS

Very nice horses. I think the gray horse is very nice and is a little older and a little more experience under his girth! Both look very nice though and the paint is really eye catching - I have a soft spot for paints!!!

Biscuit and I went out by ourselves today. Working on our confidence levels and had a great day. I cantered him 3 times and he did a great job - wanted to get strong on me after the 2nd canter and to take off when he wanted to. I had to remind him that gaits are chosen by me not him. 

Rounded the corner going back to the trail head and 3 little pigs were in the trail - two making bacon like we don't already have enough little pigs. They moved down towards the trail head and I followed. I could here something to my right and it was a little bitty pig that came to the side of the trail. I could barely see him because of all the brush. I had my camera on my helmet and using my cell phone. I can see where they are at but they are pretty much fading into the background in the video.

I couldn't get them to load here but they are on my blog.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> dont recall thinking 6 ish


Joe I found you a cute one!! Palomino Arab/Saddlebred, 15 h gelding loves trails...it said taking offers so maybe will come down on the price. 

I'd get him myself but my older daughter won't allow any more palomino horses, only hers...

Check out his video


----------



## Celeste

I would think he is too small for Joe.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I would think he is too small for Joe.


Maybe, the place is in Georgia, east of Conyers...anywhere near you Celeste? 

The horse is pretty and moves very well...


----------



## Celeste

It is probably about as close to you as it is to me. Around 100 miles I think.


----------



## BlooBabe

Anyone ever tell you that horses know how to get home? Apparently the horse I rode the other day didn't get that memo. The owner's been having trouble getting him to go out on trails alone so I offered to take the horse out. He did great so I have to follow up and see what the original problem was. The only problem I found was that he's one track minded and will fight to get his way, which ended up with us lost in the most expansive trail area around. More my fault for not bringing the gps, and even though I kept trying to turn him the way I thought home was I let him go the way he insisted. Yea definitely not a compass. I was trying to take him in the right direction, he took me to the grocery store. Another 20 miles added to the pot. 
I don't know what's with the arabians in my area but they are all pretty horrid trail partners. Maybe I need a southern arab to show the skittish, flighty ones around here how it's done. I tried going out one one the other day but the second she stepped off the road into the dirt she started freaking out. Seriously I though she got hit with a cattle prod the way she was acting so we brought her back and I tried going out on another arab, we got through the trail but he spooked at almost everything. Both were very well trained horses and were on trails they'd ridden before. I'm trying to like the breed, maybe it's something in the water here.
A client's got some drafts she wants to add to her trail program so I'll be going out with a group on them in a few days. I don't know how I feel about over hanging branches or really branches in general while riding 17+h horses though. I feel like it's a concussion waiting to happen even with the helmets.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out today for a fantastic ride! I wanted a good-paced ride before next weekend, so went out to record mileage for the course that the local riding club wants as their hunter pace. The weather was perfect (sunny, light breeze, mid-70s) and Dream felt fantastic. It was nice to let her stretch her legs a bit (15 miles in 2 hours).










Heading to Fair Hill next weekend for a 2-day 50!!


2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles
Aug 24 -- 17.69 miles -- 767.83 total miles
Aug 25 -- 12.07 miles -- 779.9 total miles
Aug 26 -- 4.74 miles -- 784.64 total miles
Aug 31 -- 7.48 miles -- 792.12 total miles
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles


----------



## QOS

sounds like a blast. How fast was your average speed for this Dawn?


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> sounds like a blast. How fast was your average speed for this Dawn?


I did the ride in 3 parts.. from barn to pace course, around pace course, then back to barn. According to my Garmin, I did the first part (1.8 miles) at 5mph, the pace course (11.2 miles) at 7.3mph and the trip home at 6mph, for an overall average of 6.7mph.

My barn owner is the president of the Covered Bridge Trail Association (the group organizing the pace) and is going to use the following for the pace flyer:










Dream will be famous! :wink:


----------



## QOS

Dream is already famous!! That is a gorgeous old bridge and such a pretty picture!!! Love it!!!

You were going at a pretty good clip - sounds like a great ride and so fun!!


----------



## Celeste

We finally got out to ride. It is the first time this month and "The Princess" knew it. She was hyper and a bit psycho. She wanted to spontaneously go into a canter on a rough, hole covered trail that really can be hazardous. If they step in a pot hole at a fast gait, they could fall. She would slow down when I asked, but it made her mad. Then she would want to stand still and refuse to go. Since she can't stand still for long, that never lasted but a few seconds. On a good note, the up transitions were nice even if terribly inappropriate and unasked for. She really needs riding more often. If life didn't get in the way, I would ride more. The weather was marvelous. Overall, it was a nice little ride.

We need a thread for the slack riders of the world to post miles.

Today 3.3 miles
Total 122.54


----------



## Celeste

I forgot to mention something. I rode in my light weight hiking boots and my caged stirrups. They felt great! If I need to lead the horse for a while, this is the ticket. I have never ridden in anything except for riding boots before except maybe when I was a small child.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> We finally got out to ride. It is the first time this month and "The Princess" knew it. She was hyper and a bit psycho. She wanted to spontaneously go into a canter on a rough, hole covered trail that really can be hazardous. If they step in a pot hole at a fast gait, they could fall. She would slow down when I asked, but it made her mad. Then she would want to stand still and refuse to go. Since she can't stand still for long, that never lasted but a few seconds. On a good note, the up transitions were nice even if terribly inappropriate and unasked for. She really needs riding more often. If life didn't get in the way, I would ride more. The weather was marvelous. Overall, it was a nice little ride.
> 
> We need a thread for the slack riders of the world to post miles.
> 
> Today 3.3 miles
> Total 122.54


 
Hahahaha! How about me & you aim for the lowest miles of the year? 

i haven't riden in a week, and today i nailed up some 2x4s on the barn addition in the morning. Then this afternoon I got to rake rocks for well over an hour! Four tons of rock, me & a rake. I broke the rake handle, so now i get to buy another rake and try again tomorrow morning. If there is time, i plan to start nailing up some walls. Whatever I can get done is less I have to pay for...

My life is full of these fun times lately...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe, here is the video link for that horse you like:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jooe here is a nice horse I considered, 1/2 Arabian and 1/2 Saddlebred, the owner, Wendy, said she bought him to do Dressage but he likes endurance better. I think was priced less than $3000:





 
I can give you her contact info if you want it...


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - don't call the number on the video, that is previous owner.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, how old is the horse and how tall?

Edit, I just rewatched the video and it looks like he is 7.


----------



## QOS

Glad you got out Celeste! Sounds like the Princess was being a bit of a pill!!


----------



## Celeste

She certainly was! If we get to ride a little tomorrow, she will probably be fine. She just doesn't do well if she is not ridden.


----------



## QOS

My cousin and I are trying to plan a ride for tomorrow morning. I have a cake customer picking up a cake at noon and my grandson is having his party here at 5:00 so I have to finish his cake....but I hear Biscuit calling me to go riding. Well, maybe not but we are going anyway!


----------



## Joe4d

wiind of change doesnt have any endurance results. 

Trend seems to be for people to say any horse they cant control would be, "A good endurance horse". That horse looks stressed out and not liking its nose pulled into its chest. Seems like it is on verge of a blowup. Plenty of horses around just need to decide if I want another or not,.


----------



## Celeste

I thought he was going along pretty well. I would have let his head out a bit and let him move on. He was willing to move out. The rider seemed to be hoping to show him acting like a dressage horse. He may not make an endurance horse or he may. He also could probably make a dressage horse if he had more training. For $3000, you can't expect high levels of training in dressage.


----------



## AnitaAnne

She said she has been eventing him and also doing endurance, I don't know if she is competing or just training. 

My instructor did not like the tail swishing either, but i thought the horse just didn't like the spurs. 

Some riders of Dressage kick, kick, kick every stride when trotting. That always seemed like too much work for me! Anyway, they hardly ever do it eventing because most of it is at the canter, so if that is the case, i can see why the horse would get irritated. Also, that was the previous owner riding.

She had some videos of him jumping too, but they were tiny and i couldn't see much.

I have had a hard time locating Saddlebred crosses, and I thought you were hunting one too Joe because they are smoother. 

She calls him Apollo, and I think he is 15.1. i like the way his stride is big but looks smooth. I think the horse could cover ground.

The paint moves more like a show Arabian to me, but i am certainly no expert on them. Maybe Dawn can chime in.


----------



## Celeste

My impression was that the horse was really hot and probably could use more training. That will just take time. I think that he is ok. I would want more history on how much trail/endurance training he has had as well as a really good pre-purchase exam. 

Joe, it seems like I recall you suggesting that Denise use a tree to stop her running horse, and now you are so picky that you worry about a bit of tail swishing? Tail swishing doesn't count off in endurance.........


----------



## Celeste

Oops. Double post.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> She said she has been eventing him and also doing endurance, I don't know if she is competing or just training.
> 
> My instructor did not like the tail swishing either, but i thought the horse just didn't like the spurs.
> 
> The paint moves more like a show Arabian to me, but i am certainly no expert on them. Maybe Dawn can chime in.


If I had to pick one, I would personally take the chestnut.

I was not impressed with the movement of the pinto (nothing horrific but nothing great either) and he seems lighter-boned (though that could be an optical illusion from the white markings). I agree about likely being intended for the show ring.. Got the color that a lot of cross breeders want to make a 'flashy' half Arab. 

While the chestnut did not make me jump up and down with excitement, he certainly seems to be a tolerant fellow, as watching that person thumping on his back and sides while keeping such inconsistent contact to keep his nose in made me want to buck. :shock: I do wonder what he would look like allowed to actually move forward freely. If he is actually eventing, he should have a brave attitude which is a plus. 

Someone saying they "do endurance" with their horse could mean anything from actual competitions to they once had the horse bolt across a field with them and couldn't stop it for 15 min. :wink:

On Thursday, I stopped at a local (show) tack store and had a lady ask me what I rode. When I told her endurance, her reply was 'oh my eventer and I do that too! We once did 5 miles and he was great. How long have you gone?'. When I replied 'my mare and I have done 100s', her eyes bugged out and she said 'miles?!'. 

The term can mean very different things depending on who is using it.


----------



## QOS

Hahahahha - she went a whole 5 miles? Wow Wee......

Biscuit and I went 4.5 miles this morning with hubby, Sarge, Kellie and Elan. OMG it was freaking humid - not uber hot - around 87 but the humidity sucks. 

Biscuit and I hit a canter and he was such a good boy, going into the transition smoothly and keeping his pace.  It has taken me almost 2 years to get this horse to go quietly smoothly into a canter each time - it was always a hit and a miss with gallop on his mind, throwing his head around and turning his head to evade the bit. Great ride this morning and going again in the morning if the weather cooperates.

Here is Biscuit and Elan buddying up to get their baths.


----------



## Celeste

We got out for a little 2.8 mile ride. Today, I had The Pretty Princess back. She was an angel! Yesterday, I kept having to correct her obnoxious behavior and slow her down to keep her from diving into armadillo holes. Today, I only really touched her reins a couple of times as far as slowing her down to be careful. She was quiet and responsive. She was neck reining perfectly. This horse really needs riding often.

2.8

125.34 total.

If they ever quit logging around here, I will be able to get out on some longer trails without all the dangerous holes. I think it is over 3000 acres that is being logged. It is taking forever.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am glad you got to ride today Celeste, I gotta agree, the second day is often better than the first!


----------



## QOS

Glad you were riding the princess today. Horses can be so funny - Biscuit will usually walk off when he sees the trailer. Today when Sarge saw Barry and the trailer HE took off with Biscuit right behind him. Biscuit was charging all over the pasture this morning and he can run like barrel racing fast. Channeling his long distant Arabian side, tail flagging, springing on his hooves and snorting and blowing for all he was worth. 

Gotta laugh at their funny personalities - A Princess one day - She Devil Horse the next!!


----------



## Celeste

My husband used to say that she was the devil incarnate. I wrote a song for her. "Dance With the Devil".

She is really ok just so she gets ridden. I think she just gets excited when she is ridden for the first time in a while.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit acts like he "forgets" how to do everything if you don't ride for awhile. I didn't ride for 2 weeks earlier this year due to rain and OMG he acted like a DUFFUS!! 

Princess is just encouraging you to ride for your own good!!


----------



## QOS

Went riding with Kellie this morning. I got out to the local park and there was a burned out truck at the stables with a trailer attached. OMG it was Spirit Stables that does equine therapy. They were buying the little Halflinger that my friend owns. Looks like the battery caught on fire.









We rode in the woods. We saw two hogs on the trail and Biscuit did his best imitation of a giraffe. I was so proud of Biscuit when we were ready to leave...he went over the trail head even though Kellie left the trail. He went back and forth as I asked him to. We walked to the trailer and I then asked him to go back into the woods which is roughly 50 yards or so. He easily did it and went back and forth over both sides of the trail head. That is a big pickle for Biscuit. When we came out I asked him for a little canter across the smooth grass as he was being such a PERFECT boy. LOL he took off a a very fast canter - almost a gallop and didn't want to slow down and tossed his head back and forth like he used too. :lol: I finally got him stopped but I wasn't upset, scared, startled. I was proud of both of us even with his head tossing. He is improving and so am I! We rode 2.8 miles today. Hope to go tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW, scary picture there Denise, I hope no-one was injured!! 

Two hogs! Always an adventure I never was able to see the other pictures of the hogs you were posting on your blog...are they there??

Could Biscuit's head tossing be a happy, lets GO kind of thing? Sounds like a very fun ride


----------



## QOS

I don't think anyone was hurt. I do know those ladies and they are super nice. I was talking with my stable buddies earlier today and discussing this incident. I think I am going to get me a fire extinguisher for the RAV and for the trailer.

The hogs were in the shadows so had I not seen them I wouldn't have been able to see them on the video either!!!

I think Biscuit was a happy camper - he wasn't being bad. Hahahaha he used to do that constantly when I first got him though.


----------



## BlooBabe

A few of us tried to go out this morning before the rain but the horse roads were closed. Every few years the towns go out to trim the worst of the branches and cover the exposed roots with fresh dirt then pack it down nice so there's no slipping, tripping, or concussions. It would have been nice if it were posted though so we didn't waste all the effort to get there and not ride. It also means my favorite trail will be closed for a few weeks.
I'm hoping Bloo will heal sound so we can get back out on the trails. He loves them but with 6-9 months off he's going to be hell on hooves the first few rides.


----------



## QOS

well that just bites...gas is expensive...don't want to waste gasoline or a riding day!


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I got out for a solo ride today. I wanted to go out on the bayou as I am pushing my comfort envelope of riding alone. I was not nervous as I am gaining on the confidence. The bayou had been cut and Biscuit was nervous as a cat for some reason. He wasn't bad but just looking around and not wanting to move out. I pressed on and we went 1/2 way to the bridge so that is a start. He was nervous so we turned around and headed back into the woods. We got in the woods and he stopped and made the LOUDEST groaning blowing out noise twice...like the weight of the world was let off of him. Hahahahah What a sissy boy. We jogged back and had a good 3.2 mile ride. 

Hubby and I are going to Ebenezer tomorrow to ride this weekend. Can't wait!!! right now I have 237 miles for the year.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you got to ride! I also got out for a 3.0 mile ride. My husband went with me. Princess was a bit startled a couple of times. One can hardly blame her; there were evil armadillos in the woods. She trotted forward suddenly but stopped easily. Both horses started in place when a covey of quail (about 12 birds) flew up in front of them. I was really glad that Abby was in front of The Princess. I was very surprised at just how well they did with the quail. It was a beautiful day. The sun was shining and it was only about 80 degrees. 

3.0 today. Total so far: 128.34


----------



## Celeste

We rode 2.8 miles today. The horses were very polite today. We saw a really big snake. I don't know what kind it was, but is was for sure not a rattler; probably just a rat snake of some kind. I wish that every day was the weekend!


131.14 so far.


----------



## pony gal

I don't have a way to determine the miles I ride so I keep track of hours. I've logged 312.75 hrs. so far this yr.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I was able to ride three times this week! 

One was on a TB cross I was looking to buy...I have to say it felt really good trotting again but he is not exactly what I am looking for, so the hunt continues...

Chivas was an angel both times I rode him, we worked on speed work again, he is getting much more forward thinking and is quicker to GO when I ask. 

We saw no critters, but tonight he was freaking out about a boy walking across the pasture. Silly horse!

I tried my new saddle...

pros: cushy seat, pretty, lots of rings, no horn, sort-of fits Chivas

cons: HEAVY, wide-makes me do the splits, doesn't fit right making Chivas swish his tail and not be willing 

So, I don't know what to do with it, just list it on eBay I guess.

total 2 rides on Chivas-5.5 miles, YTD 62.5 miles.


----------



## QOS

I got back from Ebenezer around 2:00 PM today. We didn't ride Friday but did Saturday and Sunday. I rode a total of 12.3 miles. Saturday morning Biscuit was very forward but very good going down the steep hills but he really really wanted to MOVE out which is hard to do in a group. We got down to the beach and I put him in the water until he started pawing and out he came. LOL the first time I can remember seeing Biscuit a friend was riding him and he laid down in the water 3 times getting her boots filled with water and his owner's saddle wet! Several people were cantering on the sand so I was going to join in since we are working on cantering. Well, dang....Biscuit didn't get that memo. It was back to GALLOP. He didn't want to slow down either when asked and was all over the place. Ok.....we turn around and try again and wow.....I got more of the same. I was standing up in my stirrups pulling as hard as I could and he kept just going. OMG we are going to have to work on canter. I did put him in a fast trot on the last mile back going ahead of my cousin because he wanted to move out. What a patootie. That evening I rode him by myself and had to literally shove him down the road. I came upon a group my hubby had gone out with and when he saw Sarge he was suddenly energized and acting like a goober. He was better this morning and I am supposed to ride tomorrow. I am going see if I can retrain him to canter - not gallop as he had been taught before!!


----------



## QOS

I got back from Ebenezer around 2:00 PM today. We didn't ride Friday but did Saturday and Sunday. I rode a total of 12.3 miles. Saturday morning Biscuit was very forward but very good going down the steep hills but he really really wanted to MOVE out which is hard to do in a group. We got down to the beach and I put him in the water until he started pawing and out he came. LOL the first time I can remember seeing Biscuit a friend was riding him and he laid down in the water 3 times getting her boots filled with water and his owner's saddle wet! Several people were cantering on the sand so I was going to join in since we are working on cantering. Well, dang....Biscuit didn't get that memo. It was back to GALLOP. He didn't want to slow down either when asked and was all over the place. Ok.....we turn around and try again and wow.....I got more of the same. I was standing up in my stirrups pulling as hard as I could and he kept just going. OMG we are going to have to work on canter. I did put him in a fast trot on the last mile back going ahead of my cousin because he wanted to move out. What a patootie. That evening I rode him by myself and had to literally shove him down the road. I came upon a group my hubby had gone out with and when he saw Sarge he was suddenly energized and acting like a goober. He was better this morning and I am supposed to ride tomorrow. I am going see if I can retrain him to canter - not gallop as he had been taught before!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW galloping on the beach & playing in the water! What fun you had Denise!!

But no critters? I think this might be a first for you! But maybe you forgot about the little fishies Biscuit was trying to catch? LOL

I was able to ride again tonight, not far but Chivas was feeling prancy! It felt good to have him good and forward.

YTD - 64.5


----------



## QOS

Lake Sam Rayburn is gorgeous and we went down to two different beaches. I didn't see any animals this weekend except birds and dogs. Biscuit kinda jarred my back yesterday when he was all over the place galloping. Just glad I didn't lose my seat or get scared. The "cowboy" that actually "trained" Biscuit used to take him to rodeos and from what I understand, ran the dog out of him so he never learned to canter - it was a flat out gallop. The more I canter/gallop him the more juiced up he seems to become so I will be working on that!!!


----------



## Joe4d

Had a great weekend at the Amelia springs trail ride. Short ride friday, long slow saturday, got up and rode out at 730 sunday morning while everyone else was at breakfast, was great out alone could go as fast as I wanted. Burned up the trails for 11 miles. So got in 46 miles this weekend. Up to 699.7 if Ida known that I would have rode in circles 3 tenths. Miss Emma Tisdale did great on her first group ride. A little jumpy at the start. But coming along nicely. Can feel her getting stronger and stronger under me. Long as the temp stays down she's gonna be good to go for Broxton Plantation 2 days LD's. A 30 and a 25.


----------



## QOS

Dang Joe - I am so jealous!!! I was so hoping to surpass miles for last year and now it looks like I won't come anywhere CLOSE to it. If I can get Biscuit where he will confidently go ANYWHERE by himself I will be ahead of the game but that will take some time. Sounds like your girl is coming along great!!!


----------



## BlooBabe

Went out on my horse's half brother, not a bad mover but too spooky for a real trail horse. The owner heard about what happened and offered a free lease but I don't have the attention or time for another horse. We got 11 miles mostly on the bogs because he didn't handle the woods all that well. 435 for the year. Still ahead in the group but they're catching up, I'll have to poison their horses to keep my place on top.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past weekend, Dream and I were at Fair Hill, MD for the Chesapeake CTR (see that thread for tons of pics and vids). We had a blast!!











2012 mileage
...
Aug 4 -- 49.63 miles -- 739.7 total miles
Aug 18 -- 10.44 miles -- 750.14 total miles
Aug 24 -- 17.69 miles -- 767.83 total miles
Aug 25 -- 12.07 miles -- 779.9 total miles
Aug 26 -- 4.74 miles -- 784.64 total miles
Aug 31 -- 7.48 miles -- 792.12 total miles
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles
Sept 22 -- 28.63 miles -- 847.88 total miles
Sept 23 -- 18.64 miles -- 866.52 total miles


----------



## Celeste

We rode 2.8 miles making our total 133.94 so far.

The weather was perfect. The Pretty Princess seems to still have taken over for Psycho Princess. It was muddy and she was cool with it. There was a truck pulling a very rattly trailer that we had to go by close enough to touch it. (There is a short dirt road we have to take to get to the trail.) She was cool with that as well. 

This is probably the last time we will ride on our regular trails for a while. I had to move my 4 retired old horses to their other pasture today. Our regular trail goes right through their pasture and we would have to ride by them and get off a million times and close gates. I think we will do some dirt road riding for a while. 

The deer hunters are buzzing all around. They are getting ready for the season by planting feed plots, putting up deer stands, riding 4-wheelers, and running off the deer in general.


----------



## BlooBabe

I hate riding in deer season. Most of the trails I ride are in deer hunting areas and I usually get yelled at for riding through when the hunters have been waiting all day for a deer. A few years ago someone almost shot the horse I was riding (before I invested in a bright orange pad and neon yellow everything else) I guess they missed the yellow reflective vest I was wearing that day. I'm so oblivious to the hunters so more often than not I don't notice them, although I think that's the idea. 
Another 4 miles today. It was overcast and chilly but it was nice to ride in and no one broke too much of a sweat. I took our one of my fellow competitor's horses and we fought over who should get the miles for it. In the end we decided to share them to be fair. Woo I'm almost at half of last year's miles.


----------



## QOS

My barn buddies and I went riding today...glorious weather which was a welcome change from the rain this weekend. Low humidity and a nice breeze. We went through Tyrrell Park woods and encountered a dog locked up in a fence surrounding a valve coming out of the ground on one of the ride aways. It was barking like crazy and kinda upset my buddies horses. Biscuit never paid attention to it. I called my buddy that works for the park and he was going to have someone come get it.

We saw an alligator in Willow Bayou that is in the center of this picture. Wasn't a big one though. We went around to the bog and were walking and Biscuit startled up so fast he almost dumped my butt. Hahahahaha thank God he didn't take off because I think I would have tumped off the back. Lee Ann P said a frog had jumped off a log or something. Dang...I could have understood it if it had been something other than a FROG. Got to the back and we heard noise and it was 6 hogs moving across while Biscuit threw it into reverse on a very narrow trail...backing right up in to Legato and Rogue! The rest of the ride was uneventful but Frogs, Dogs and Hogs were the theme of the day. I rode 8.5 miles today and I hope I can go tomorrow. This nice weather is calling me!


----------



## Celeste

If I were a horse, I would spook at the alligator.........

It is raining like crazy here. Goodness knows we need it. Some of our streams have dried up. Our ponds are getting low. The pastures have been dry. I have started worrying about trees. So it is hard to complain about the rain. I really, really, really do hope it gets over raining by Friday.


----------



## QOS

It is hard to complain after so little rain so I don't gripe too much. The Happy Horse Hotel where we stayed to go riding at McKinny Roughs lost a bunch of cedar trees from lack of rain. That is sad when full grown adult trees die. Last year we had so little rain that there were huge cracks in the ground that caused the horses to trip. 

You can't win for losing sometimes!!! Too much or not enough rain is the pits. 

The horses don't even notice the alligators in the bayou as they are a good 50 feet or more away and generally all that is out is their nose!! I do know that an alligator rolled into the water when my cousin and a friend rounded the corner of the bog. Both of their horses did a 180 and hauled hinney and they were laughing like crazy and glad they didn't come off!!!

I think Biscuit's hind legs came all the way in front of his front legs awhile ago - my butt slammed into my cantle and I said "I think I need a taller cantle!!" It felt like he was taking off like a rocket but when I pulled back on his reins he stopped. :lol:


----------



## QOS

I went for a ride again today - LOVE LOVE LOVE this weather. I went at 1:00 PM and it was just 80 degrees and had a nice little breeze. Started down the trail and I heard something that sounded like a growl so I thought it was a dog. It was hogs. OMG they are EVERYWHERE in the park. They were oinking and on both sides of me so we moved off. On the next lap I put Biscuit in a fast trot and he spooked hard to the right at something my butt came out of the saddle and I pitched to the right, my right foot came out of the stirrup and my right hand grabbed his mane and thank God he stopped as soon as my butt left the saddle. Good Biscuit. He was a little edgy today because of the hogs but I am assuming it was because there were no horsey friends on this ride. 

Glad I didn't come off - I didn't want to be ate by the hogs like that poor farmer in the news. We went 5.8 miles today at an average speed of 5.3 and top speed 9.3 mph. We did quiet a bit of trotting. After we rode I hauled him to the vet for his Coggins because I was close to the vet!


----------



## Celeste

Way to hang on!
By the way, Biscuit is looking great! Beautiful horse.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Celeste!!! He is such a big sweetie. He was hoping for another treat in this picture!

I just realized after nearly coming off two days in a row that when my butt leaves the saddle my horse stops. Can't beat that. I think both days I would have came off had he not stopped. 

I am going out again today....my cousin fussed at me for riding by myself but I am staying in the woods which I am never farther than 1.5 miles from the stables at the farthest point, I am wearing a helmet, have my phone on my person, Biscuit is not crazy, I put cousin in my phone as ICE (she is the director of ER at a local hospital!) and I know the guy with the parks service and his office is right there where I park. Right now if I didn't ride by myself I wouldn't be riding.


----------



## Celeste

If I get all out of my saddle sideways and off balance, my horse assumes that there is extreme danger; so she hauls butt....

I haven't ridden by myself lately. My husband sees me getting ready and he goes with me. It is nice to have a riding buddy.


----------



## QOS

sigh...yes it is Celeste. I asked Barry to take a day off to go with me (he has tons of vacation days) but he said no. I am about to get off my butt and go get Biscuit and hit the trails while I can.


----------



## Celeste

It is really good for his training to take him out alone. Have fun. I am working. Oh, well, sort of. This is lunch..........


----------



## SailorGriz

Greetings All! I haven't been around for awhile. Quite a long while, actually. Haven't been riding much until lately, either. Sigh.

As some of you may remember, the Mrs. had an unplanned emergency dismount in May of 2011. She crushed the top of her tibia and her riding was kaput for a couple of months. Just as she should have been riding again they found out she'd also severed her ACL so in November (after only two trail rides) she had ACL replacement surgery. Riding goes kaput, again.

Just as she was recovered from that surgery she found out she had some meniscus tears in the other knee and had to have surgery in July for that. Once again, no riding.

Since she's my prime riding partner, I haven't done much riding, either. Both because it's not as fun knowing she can't be with me and also because I didn't want her to feel any worse than she already did about not being able to ride.

She was cleared to ride a few weeks ago. Still has some knee problems, but at least she can ride! So, we've been riding. And I've been riding alone some, too.

Last Fall I rode with some friends into an area only 15 miles from home. I've/we've been back several times. Turns out there's dozens and maybe hundreds of miles of old logging roads, trails, and other rideable "stuff" in that area! And it's only a three gallons of diesel round trip! 

I went in alone on Monday and did a 9 mile loop on Mr. Big. He was kind of stupid for the first 20 minutes, or so, but then settled in and did GREAT! I'll be taking the Mrs. up there on Sunday, hopefully. It'll be her second or third ride in that area. 

Anyway, I'm back. Back in the saddle and back here. Not sure how often I'll be on line, but I'll try to post my rides just for fun. 

On another note, we need a pack horse! Probably next spring. The area I mentioned is big enough that we can't really explore the interior on a day ride. But with a pack horse and two or three days we could see a lot of purty country and nice trails. Maybe next year!


----------



## QOS

SailorGriz!!!! Welcome back and so sorry aboutt the Mrs. Hope she is doing better and will be your favorite riding partner again. Can't wait to hear about your adventures.

Celeste, I ended up riding in the arena but it was great practice. The 4 geldings and one stallion beside the arena were all galloping and racing around and Biscuit just kept working like I asked. He was a bit of a toot a few times and I stopped and watched my riding buddy/barn manager cantering her Arabian mare, Legato. Legato has a very nice canter and that is what I am working on. Lee Ann got through and said "ok....your turn to canter" and she and my other buddy LeAnne (we call them The LeeAnn's!) coached me on the canter. We closed half of the arena off so it is roughly the size of a large round pen. The first canter he and I were not really in sync - the next he flung up his head and I was sitting too forward and up out of the saddle. Sit back was the command so I worked at it til I was sitting back, NOT frozen like last week and went round and round. Some were good some were not - my elbows were flapping like crows. 

Worked from the other side and then back to the counter clockwise. I did several rounds holding onto the pommel. Lee Ann said do it without. The last canter session was either 4 or 5 times around, kept him in a canter, kept him where I wanted him to go and not lop off part of the circle, kept butt down in the saddle, elbows tight to my sides and my hands were they needed to be. 

Yay!!! So excited for me. When I got hurt 4 years ago it was in an arena and that is where I am least confident. But, my dream is to ride in an Limited Distance 25 mile race and I need to be confident in the canter, confident with horses running all over the place. Biscuit is in very good shape, he was barely breathing hard and bless his heart, he was carrying my fluffy butt around. 

He got a nice cool rinse off and loads of treats, hugs and kisses. 

I am going to a Bombproof Clinic Saturday and Biscuit is his worst in an arena and I was a little concerned with all of the horses in the arena going everywhere but I am pretty sure we will be just fine! It was a red letter day.


----------



## Celeste

Cheers for Biscuit!! I so need to spend arena time working on gaits. If work would just go away.........


----------



## SailorGriz

Ah, Celeste. Don't be so eager for work to "just go away!" I think I had more time before I retired than I have now! Sigh. 

OK, maybe not. But it sure seems like I'm so busy I have to conciously make time to go riding. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## QOS

Make riding your job Sailor - even if it is a "volunteer 3 days a week" position! 

Celeste, you have my 8th grade dream job....so wanted to be a vet!! I am going to work on Biscuit's gaits til I have them down pat. Til I have my own riding down pat. Hahahahahahah riding in a circle at a fast canter is hard for my fluffy self!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Welcome back SailorGriz!! Sorry to hear about all the trouble the Mrs has had, but hopefully that is past now. Can't wait to hear all about the news trails.


----------



## SailorGriz

Thanks for the warm welcome back Ladies! Phantom, are you still riding 100 mile days 4 or 5 times a week? OK, maybe my memory is bit bigger than reality--but it sure seems like you rode a lot of long days! I was beat after 9 measly miles! ;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back Ladies! Phantom, are you still riding 100 mile days 4 or 5 times a week? OK, maybe my memory is bit bigger than reality--but it sure seems like you rode a lot of long days! I was beat after 9 measly miles! ;-)


I rode 100 miles in one day back in June, but since then we have been taking it easy with 50 milers.:lol::lol:

Really, I am in cruise mode as Dream is fit, so only doing 12-15 mile rides once a week between competitions. Next ride coming is a biggie for us, so trying not to overprepare or think too much!!


----------



## QOS

that is exciting Dawn!!!! I am hoping to ride my first one on December 29 or 30. LOL we will see if I can grown some cajones!


----------



## Joe4d

where you headed next ? Fort Valley ?..


----------



## phantomhorse13

Joe4d said:


> where you headed next ? Fort Valley ?..


Yes, Fort Valley. Hoping to get Dream's OD Triple Crown this year!!

You coming too? 

Or anybody else? They are offering a 15 mile intro ride, too!


----------



## QOS

I wish!!!


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3.6 miles today. 

It was a little bit too hot but very pretty weather. We went down the dirt road. One of our neighbors about 1 1/2 miles down the road has taken in a stray pitt bull. She is pretty aggressive. She came out and barked and growled ferociously. She got a bit too close for comfort, but she didn't attack. The horses did amazingly well. They were very alert about the whole situation, but they didn't spook, bolt, buck, run, or any of those things. I was very careful to keep The Princess in a walk because I was afraid that if she ran, the dog would start to chase her and cause calamity. I was very proud of my girl. It has not been that long since she would have gone psycho. 

137.54 total.


----------



## Joe4d

I dont have the horse for the mountains yet, gonna start on some flatland LD's. Had a good time at Amelia Springs.
Got seeding and field maintenance to do this weekend so prob not ride till Monday, so far this year, 731 miles.


----------



## QOS

Celeste...Princess needs a treat...if she was here I would kiss her up.

Joe...looking good. Wish I was racking up miles but I will keepo working on it!


----------



## Celeste

Joe, those are such great pictures! What a nice horse!!

Denise, she didn't appreciate my kisses too much!!


----------



## Joe4d

Photographer was set up to get people come up the hill, guess most people tiptoed down the mud,,,,, um not me , we went flying down with emma sitting back sliding on her butt.


----------



## QOS

Awww... what is up with a Princess not wanting to be kissed up? When I first got Biscuit he would stiffen up if I put my arms around his neck. His head would be in giraffe mode - his eyes HUGE. Now, he is like give me a hug and a treat. He leans over to put his head on me now. He was a scared love bug. 

We are doing a Bomb Proof Horse Clinic tomorrow and RDF is supposed to be there. I hope if they are I can manage to stay on my horse. Barry is coming to watch...he says it promises to be highly entertaining. :happydance:


----------



## Celeste

Joe4d said:


> Photographer was set up to get people come up the hill, guess most people tiptoed down the mud,,,,, um not me , we went flying down with emma sitting back sliding on her butt.


You got some great pictures for sure. She is beautiful!


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> We are doing a Bomb Proof Horse Clinic tomorrow and RDF is supposed to be there. I hope if they are I can manage to stay on my horse.


Our neighbor's dog was trying to run a bomb proof clinic..........


----------



## QOS

hahahahah hope we don't have that tomorrow. I slipped awhile ago and my back is KILLING me.


----------



## Celeste

I hope your back gets better.
I forgot to mention. I bought those saddle turners that I talked about. They REALLY helped out the way my saddle feels. I am really glad that I didn't get the metal ones. These don't bother me or the horse at all.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners


----------



## Celeste

We had another nice little ride today. *3.9 *miles.
The weather was beautiful. We did ride by the pitt bull, but she was not as aggressive as she was yesterday. It looks like she is all talk. I still suspect the owners have a lower chance of burglary than most folks. There were a lot of deer hunters out in their trucks, but they all were very polite and slowed down for the horses. I was a nice ride.
I forgot to put on my half chaps and my boots annoyed me. I am riding with hiking boots since I bought the caged stirrups. 

Total *141.44*


----------



## SailorGriz

Went for a little ride around the place Thursday AM while a trainer was working with the filly and the Mrs. 

On Friday a friend and I went up behind the reservour for a "little" ride as she was trying out a new horse. Ended up having to turn back on a couple of trails, do a bit of brush-busting, some boondocking, and some overgrown ATV trails. Yep. We got lost. Kind of. Actually, I knew where we were and where the rigs were parked. What I did NOT know was how to cross the distance bewteen. We finally figured it out but it ended up being 10 miles. A WONDERFUL ride!

Her new mare is a Fjord/Percheran cross. 14.2 hands and stocky as all daylight. Very nice looking horse that did really well on the trails. She picked a good one!

Mr. Big, on the other hand, was up to his old "stuff" and was a bit of a pill. He and I had words more than once before I got him straightened out!

Today a saddle fitter visited and re-flocked a saddle to fit the filly. Now we can take all three horses riding together. Of course, we need a third rider. For now that'll be the trainer, most of the time, as we get the filly trained/tuned up.

Tomorrow the Mrs and I go back behind the reservour to check out some more of the trails back there. Each time I go there I find more trails that are just crying out to be ridden! Such a shame! NOT! We've invited the trainer to take the filly along and my friend from Friday may join us, too.

Regardless of who is along, it'll be another GREAT ride!

While the fitter was here he adjusted the saddle for the filly and also adjusted the saddle for the Mrs. big mare. Both English saddles as that's mostly what he works on. Then he asked if I'd like him to check my western saddle for fit and I figured what the heck? I thought it fit pretty good but another, proffessional, opinion wouldn't hurt. He showed me a tight spot on the withers and how to fix it with a second pad slid back a bit to provide clearance. I'll try it tomorrow. He said it also might take some pressure off of Big's back, above the kidneys, where there is often some soreness after a long ride. Like, after yesterday as an example.

If it works that'll be great! If not, it's free to try it. Can't lose on a deal like that!


----------



## QOS

SailorGriz, glad you got out again...isn't that fabulous?

I had 45 minutes sleep this morning after staying up all night doing a wedding cake so I could go to the clinic. I was in a coma at the clinic but learned so much and Biscuit was a good boy. We walked over all kinds of stuff and it was a very informative day. I am hoping to put some of it to work getting myself and Biscuit ready to do a Limited Distance ride.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> I had 45 minutes sleep this morning after staying up all night doing a wedding cake so I could go to the clinic. I was in a coma at the clinic but learned so much and Biscuit was a good boy. We walked over all kinds of stuff and it was a very informative day. I am hoping to put some of it to work getting myself and Biscuit ready to do a Limited Distance ride.


I want to hear more than this about the clinic!!


----------



## QOS

It was a blast!! There is a man from up around the Dallas Ft. Worth area that is a mounted policeman and he trains mounted police troops. He is a young fellow - I'd say around 33 or so. (lol that is young to me now!) He said police horses have to be perfect all the time and go where you point them every time...not just some of the time. 

He had all kinds of obstacles, exercises, noise makers, smoke, stuff to step on and over. It tried to get hubby to take pictures but he said "buy the DVD of pictures" so I did and when it arrives I will make a thread and post the pictures so y'all can see it.

It started off getting horses to walk around us on the ground like lounging. Then a stick or I used my buggy whip with a walmart bag on it. He said not to direct your attention at the horse as you are swinging this all over the place and not to be "sneaky" about it. Just matter of fact. I was surprised at how well Biscuit took it as he can be a little anxious about things swinging around him but I have done desensitising with the lounge whip because he was so afraid of it. Anywhooo.....all over Biscuit eventually with it. 

Then going around the arena and feed bags were put all around...some flat, some crumpled. Horse has to go straight over the object and NOT sidestep it. Walking straight over it is ok but not side stepping. Then flat wooden disks in various sizes. Then sofa cushions...that was a little different because is is squishy. 

We started with the bigger things. Walking over a flat piece upside down astro turf. then walking over long low wooden slats (we eventually went both ways on it walking down the length of it or walking across the short side) one that was bare and one that was covered with a rubber mat. Then stepping on a mattress which was a little funny.

We then progressed to stepping into a 1 foot tall box about 3.5" foot square. Lots of the horses wanting to go around it but they have to step into it and then out of it. Then a smaller one with the corners blocked off. Next they put down a bunch of plastic bottles. Lots of noise of course on that. Added more bottles and containers. Progressed to filling the box with the bottles. Through a funoodle thing which Biscuit passed through but had a little hissy when it touched his butt. I told him "for God's sake you walk through trees that do the same thing!". Walked over half round barrels which was not a problem as Biscuit crosses downed trees all the time. He had some barrel things up on a cross bar that the horses are to push with their chest or nose. Biscuit was not a fan but I finally got him to push it with his nose once - that is because Elan was on the other side pushing it! Elan is my cousin Kellie's horse and his former owner did that stuff with him all the time. Then they pushed huge balls around and some horses really got into that. Biscuit pushed it but he wasn't the best at that by any means. Had a frame set up that was covered with tarps so it was like walking through a "garage". 

He had us go in a circle while he started popping a bull whip low and not that hard while he increased the noise and how high it was. He said not to increase the grip on the reins but to continue to act like that is all normal as to not make the horse think it is more than it is...just noise. It made Biscuit a little anxious as I think he has been on the receiving end of a bullwhip from the trainer he was sent too. That is really the only thing that made him anxious. Some of it he didn't want to do but this was a little different. When it was over the guy was walking towards the back of Biscuit and Biscuit scooted over fast to move away from him. Sissy.

Then they started with smoke and loud noises. Biscuit did fine with that. Smoke in the garage....he did just fine. 

Biscuit didn't want to step on some of the stuff but he did. Once he did come up off of his front feet a little bit to let me know he didn't want to but I just kept pushing him on. At the end of it we were in a tight circle with the horses heads literally touching. We were throwing a nerf type football to each other. Object was to catch and not bing a horse in the head. Some one binged Biscuit in the poll area but I still was able to catch it. Biscuit amazingly didn't have a hissy over being binged. 

Biscuit is not a very spooky horse at all. He is more afraid of a human hurting him than stuff on trails. He is more about avoiding stuff, throwing it into reverse to evade. This gave me tools to stop that or to work it at. I think I may have grown a 1/2 a cajonie yesterday and along with the 1/2 cajonie from cantering in the arena Wednesday I think I have 1 small cajonie. I now need another cajonie and I will be doing a Limited Distance ride without whimping out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> I think I may have grown a 1/2 a cajonie yesterday and along with the 1/2 cajonie from cantering in the arena Wednesday I think I have 1 small cajonie. I now need another cajonie and I will be doing a Limited Distance ride without whimping out.


You have way more cajonies than you give yourself credit for! That was a lot of scary stuff for Biscuit to deal with. What are a few miles of marked trail in comparison?!


----------



## Celeste

The Princess would most likely have had a heart attack and died.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Dawn...It isn't Biscuit - it is Denise that is a sissy. I am working HARD to overcome my own freaking fears. My fear has always been Biscuit wanting to run when he sees other horses running and losing control of him. That is what started the melt down at The Airport Express. LOL Jumbo Jet landing, running horses, pouring rain and a big giant wuss on his back. LOL Biscuit was so cranked up he was whinnying, hollering at everything that went by. So I will grow a cajonie and tell him to suck it up. 

I got a sunburned face and am tired today but will be riding tomorrow. The clinic was really informative and helpful for lots of reasons. In some ways the worst thing was the popping of the bull whip but Biscuit seemed pretty ok with it. Right at that time there was a crotch rocket rider zooming down the street next to the park, then through the park all right where we were. He was revving up the RPMs and went flying down the public street and I am sure that idiot was doing a 100 mph. I told my cousin Kellie, the nurse, there went a future organ donor. The horses totally disregarded the sound. I think loud unexpected noises can really undo a horses and rider. Biscuit is fine with just about anything he can see!!


----------



## QOS

Celeste, you should have hauled over here and went with us. It was fun and I would like to do another one. I told the guy that we had tons of obstacles in Tyrrell Park to work with despooking...hogs, etc. I could see he was surprised and said "Hogs? Here?" LOL yeah...big ones!


----------



## Celeste

Funny thing, my horse would have been ok with the motorcycle. All that other stuff, not so much.

I wish the two of us lived closer together for sure!


----------



## QOS

Me too. We could have a blast. I would like to make some stuff like he had and work with Biscuit more. It was just fun exercises to do with your horse. Biscuit will walk through a creek with no problem and darn near run me into trees to go around a little 1" puddle of water on a trail...go figure!!! No more...Biscuit will have to get the heck over it.


----------



## Celeste

I wonder if your husband would mind if you dig up your entire front yard, make mud puddles in it, bring Biscuit over, and ride him through them...........


----------



## QOS

OMG my Cajun hubby would have a melt down and then I would be able to ride Biscuit over Barry. Hummmmm I might have something going there!!! Honest to God, this spring Biscuit nearly took off my knee trying to go around some water on the dirt road we were on. It covered the entire road and it was maybe 1" deep. I wanted to drop kick him for a field goal.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe he is a Prince. Kinda like The Princess. I actually started calling her that because of the princess and the pea story. If the saddle is a bit wrong, if the pad is wrong, if you get on too slow, if, if, if, everything is not just right, she gets upset. And mudpuddles are not just right. She might get her royal feet wet. She has gotten infinitely better as you can probably tell from the change in my posts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had an interesting weekend. On Friday, I got Dream out for some hillwork at Round Valley. It was likely the last 80+ degree day we shall have this year, so while wearing a sleeveless shirt and being hot in October was somewhat bizarre, I wasn't really complaining!





























Then I drove up to Dean's. We had be planning to ride Saturday, but the forecast was not promising, so we went out Friday evening. I was pleased that my body didn't object to more miles after having been sitting in the truck for 2 hours. Unfortunately no pictures, as my phone was having a conniption and refusing to take any (a shame too, as the fall color is starting.. just gorgeous).

As if that wasn't enough exercise, today we went hiking. The hike was to not only check out the riding trails after some storms but also check out Dean's deer stand. I can't even think of the last time I went hiking, forget hiking up some major elevation (the far side of the fields in the distance is where we started and ended). I can't wait to see if I can walk at all tomorrow!













2012 mileage
...
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles
Sept 22 -- 28.63 miles -- 847.88 total miles
Sept 23 -- 18.64 miles -- 866.52 total miles
Oct 5 -- 13.8 miles -- 880.32 total miles
Oct 5 -- 9.71 miles -- 890.03 total miles


----------



## Celeste

890 miles. Wow.


----------



## QOS

You go girl!!! Gorgeous pictures anyway.....LOL I am sore as can be myself today.


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, we got out for 2 hours and 6.15 miles. Same area, up behind Spring Valley Reservour. The Mrs and the Trainer rode with me. The Trainer was on the Filly, Athena, and the filly did GREAT! She'd been on a trail last summer (2011) a couple of times with another trainer but this was the first time since then. She crossed logs, crossed a wet spot, even went up the road embankment (very steep) and did some brush busting. She done good! Especially for a barely green broke 4 year old!

Mr. Big did pretty good, too, when he wasn't being stupid. The good news is that he wasn't stupid very much.

The Mrs is beat. She hasn't been riding much and gets pretty tired from a couple hours in the saddle.

Me? I'm doing fine! My knees always hurt and the first few steps when I crawl out of the saddle hurt like fury but it doesn't last long. Guess I'm kind of getting used to it.

The new arrangement of saddle pads really changed the way the saddle sits. I like it. And it seems easier on Big so I'll keep doing it for a few more evaluation rides.

That was probably my last ride for a couple weeks. I'll be out of town for most of a week and then my 13 year old comes to visit and I don't have a horse for her, yet. Next summer she gets Athena but Athena needs a lot more work before I put my daughter on her! 

Then again, maybe I'll take Mr. Big with me on my travels. After all, I'm going to a Wilderness Ranch on the Salmon River and I checked out the corral last time I was there . . . . ! Maybe. Gotta think on that one.


----------



## QOS

Dang, you are going back to the Wilderness Ranch? I am PEA GREEN with envy.

Glad y'all got out and tell Mrs. to take it easy. Take some gluecosamine for that knee. It helps me and my cranky knee.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Glad ya'all are tearing up the trails! i haven't been out in a while...too much to do between work, the barn addition and looking for my next horse. 

Chivas is getting fat and lazy, maybe tomorrow I can take the girls out for a ride...it was freezin cold today & we went to SixFlags for the Fright Fest, was a fun day but too cold on the rides!!!

(by freezin cold I mean 60 and overcast - my northern friends are laughing)


----------



## QOS

LOL 60 and overcast is somewhat chilly or can be!!! I didn't ride yesterday - hubby went out and rode Sarge but I was sitting in my chair in a coma. I am going out to the barn in a little while and taking Biscuit out for a spin.


----------



## SailorGriz

60 and overcast is almost balmy! ;-) OK, not quite, but certainly pleasant riding weather!

It'll be about that at the Ranch, only sunny. And I hope to do plenty of riding since I decided to take Mr. Big. Here's where the Ranch is located, right at the end of the road: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=45.533529,-115.302629&spn=0.026334,0.055189&t=p&z=14 If you use satlite view and zoom in you can see the buildings. Vista Point is 6 miles from the Ranch and 2600 vertical feet, just to give you an idea of the terrain.

I'll be riding along the River Trail which shows on the map. Upstream there are two ranches that should be in riding distance. Well, one for sure; the other might be a stretch. Downstream there are ranches but too far away. I hope to make it to the pack bridge, however. You can find it on the map, too.

There are a few pix at www.whitewaterranchidaho.com. I'll try to take an "aerial" shot on my way down the grade and post it later. BTW, that last six miles from Vista Point? Takes 40 minutes, without the trailer. Yeah, it's rough country!

Now it's time to get to work so I can justify going to play!


----------



## QOS

geez Sailor...just rubbing it in . rubbing in it. I am sitting here so freaking pea green with envy. I have only been to Idaho once and thought it was gorgeous. I'd love to ride Biscuit there but wow wee it is 1700 miles just to Idaho Falls from here. Maybe one of these days!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

Sorry QOS. Don't mean to be rubbing it in. Well, not too much, anyway. ;-)

For what it's worth, while I'm really looking forward to BEING at the Ranch, I am NOT looking forward to either GOING nor returning from the Ranch. Especially that last 6 miles with a horse trailer. And a couple of other grades that aren't much better. It's a royal pain getting there! 

Ah, the suffering we do to help out the in-laws. ;-)


----------



## QOS

well, aren't you a sweet darlin'!!! Steep grades with a trailer can't be any fun at all. I am a sissy flatlander!!!


----------



## QOS

I went out for a ride by myself today and made on circuit around the woods and when I got to the trail head in pops a horse. Biscuit and Kash Kitty both startled hard when they saw each other. Kash's owner boards where I do and they are in the pasture next to Kash's. So she joined me in a ride. Kash is an off the track Thoroughbred and he was such a darling. Quiet and easy going fellow. We rode in the woods (only ran into hogs once so that was a good thing) and then down the bayou. We saw a duck diving in the water and a big ole gar floating near the top. We went across the yellow brick road bridge and Lisa went over the tall bridge for the training of her horse. He had a little meltdown and backed into Biscuit but it was all good.

On the way back down the bayou we hit a canter and OMG my horse did such a good job!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: He started going a little faster (I think he thought it was a race!) but when I asked for slower I got the sweetest slowest little smooth lope that he has EVER gave me. Yay Biscuit!!!! I rode 10.3 miles today in 70 degree PERFECT weather.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I went for a ride this morning. I used my heart monitor for the first time in ages. We started out at a 31 bpm. Walked for about 3/4 mile or so and picked up a jog/trot. His heart rate settled to 89-93 for a while an then speed was more of a trot between 5 and 6.5 mph and his heart rate was 97-99. It bounced between 87 and 99 during the ride depending on whether we were jogging or trotting!

We went 4.6 miles and all but the first 3/4 mile was at a jog/trot. When I passed up the trail head his heart rate zoomed to 110 for a few seconds lol he thought he had to go around again and when I got to the trail head it dropped to 90 and by the time I got to the trailer which is about 75 yards or so it had dropped to 70. It dropped in less than 3 minutes to 49 and then I took the monitor off. 

My Garmin died about 1/2 a mile from the end of the ride and up until that time the average speed was 4.4 mph. 

I had to run to pick up my grandson so I didn't have the luxury of riding longer. I now have 273 miles for the year. Pit-E-ful Pit-E-ful.......


----------



## QOS

We went for a ride again today. We rode about 4.5 miles and Biscuit was not an enthusiastic partner today. LOL I have a saddle sore so I don't think I was that enthusiastic either!!! He was a good boy though and I am just glad to have nice weather to ride in!!


----------



## Celeste

I am glad you got to ride! I have high hopes for tomorrow.


----------



## QOS

I will be making cakes tomorrow but hoping to ride Saturday and Sunday. Hope you get out there and ride! I love fall weather but it wasn't really fall weather today...hot and humid!


----------



## Celeste

We had a nice ride today. The weather was perfect. The pitbull was in a pen. We rode 4.76 miles today. By the time we were about back, hunters were starting to come down the dirt road. As much as I want to ride tomorrow, it is opening day of muzzle loader season. If I do ride, I'll just ride here at the house. 

This may not sound like much of a milestone to most of you, but The Princess walked right through a mud puddle without even thinking about trying to go around it. For a prissy little princess, that is big. She is so much calmer than she was. She doesn't go into orbit every little bit. She acts pretty much like a horse. I guess she just needed riding. 

Total for the year: 146.2 miles.


----------



## QOS

It is a big deal. Biscuit could qualify for CIRQUE DU SOLEIL when he encounters a mud puddle. A knee deep creek that is 8' across? No problem.....little mud puddle could be the door to the Other Side as far as Biscuit is concerned. 

I don't think I would brave Muzzle Load either.....I like my head where it is!!! Glad you got out and if I get these dang cakes done, I will be going riding in the morning.


----------



## QOS

Took a ride with hubby, Barry and my cousin and favorite side kick, Kellie this morning. We cantered a little down the bayou (hey! we saw a big ole gator sunning in the water on the way back), made her horse Elan cross the Yellow Brick Road Bridge which was a red letter day for her! We went across the other bridge and down the bog area. I heard some hogs which was amazing because the wind was blowing. Sarge had a melt down and bolted with Honey Darling Precious. I have never seen that horse bolt. Spook up but never bolt. Barry had said just prior to it that Sarge was all tensed up. Elan and Biscuit just looked at him like he was an idiot for bolting. We went around to the back of the bayou, cantered up a little hill, then back up the side of the bog. We were cantering and Sarge and Elan can canter slow - Biscuit not so much Barry slowed and I ran right into the butt of Sarge so Barry got behind me and off we went. 

Biscuit dropped the canter a few times and then held it well with some urging but he is "side tracking" during the canter. Got to work on that. We crossed the bridge and there was a boat in the Bayou. We were cantering and Sarge spooks across in front of me when he sees the boat. OMG he was all in a tither today...mostly because he isn't rode enough. 

We cantered some more but Biscuit kept going too fast, then too slow and would drop it, he was all over the place this morning so we started walking. Got in the woods and hit a fast trot almost all the way to the stables. I rode 8.8 miles today and hopefully going tomorrow. Kellie and I are going to work on Biscuit's canter.


----------



## SailorGriz

Rode Thursday (6 miles), Saturday (6 miles) and today (5 miles). I'll post some pix, if I can make it work.

Thursday we went up Churchill Trail which proved to be very steep, very rough, single track. Went up about a mile when I decided we just weren't ready for that level of trail, yet. I actually walked him part way down because I didn't trust the footing and didn't want to risk an injury--to either of us! So, we got back to the bottom and rode down the river trail a bit. Very nice ride! Big was more lathered up than he has ever been since I got him. He WORKED on that first hill!

Saturday we rode down the river for 3 miles. We stopped when we go to double downed trees. I think we could have gotten around them but it would not have been easy and it would not have been pretty--and we'd have to do it again on the way back. Seemed a good place to turn around.

Today we rode UP the river for a couple miles. Turned around at a little beach.

These river trails are interesting. Often almost straight up and almost straight down and only about a foot or two wide. Lots of rocks. Our horses are barefoot so today I booted his fronts just to go easier on his soles. LOTS of rocks! 

I head home tomorrow. :-(

But I'll be back!

Sigh. Pix aren't wanting to work. Might be my connection. Grrrrrr.


----------



## SailorGriz

OK, here's some pix. Note the narrow trail, the steep slope, the rocks. 

Did I mention it's rocky?

This is the Salmon River in Idaho. The other side of the river is the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness Area. My side is a National Scenic River or something like that.

More pix to come.


----------



## Celeste

Sailor, just beautiful!!!! Wow.


----------



## QOS

OMG Sailor - gorgeous pictures!!!! Sounds like you gave Big a workout!!! 

I rode 2.4 miles today. My cousin's back was bothering her after our ride yesterday so we just went around once and did the side trails. I don't have any cool pictures like Sailor - just took pictures of some funky mushrooms. Hoping to go tomorrow but I do have to rasp the horses feet and that is hard work!


----------



## SailorGriz

Did I mention it's steep country? And the trail is narrow? Big likes to walk on the outside edge of the trail. It isn't a "left/right" thing. It is outside side of the trail, regardless of which side that is.

The outside edge sometimes crumbles and falls away. He dropped a hind hoof over the side a few times last year in the Gospel Hump Wilderness during a week long pack trip. Today he dropped a front hoof over the edge. 

That makes for nervous riding when it might be 40 or 50 feet of rocks to bounce over and off of before you'd be fetched up on a tree. OUCH!

Yeah, I get concerned. But, so far (knock on wood) he's always stayed mostly on the trail. 

And a pix of the main Ranch compound. We have a couple other cabins out in the trees, too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Beautiful views Sailorgirl! 

You were not kiddin' when you said Narrow, Steep, and Rocky!! Jeez that is an adventure! 

I am sitting here listening to the storm raging outside trying to figure out how you turned around on that trail?? Did Big sit on his butt & spin?? No wonder he was sweating...


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous - but Big would have to learn to walk in the center!!! I actually am afraid of falling. Not falling off a horse on the flatland but being where I could fall a long way and being in an unstable place...like well, on the back of a horse on a steep trail. That is why I didn't go to Grand Canyon to ride the mules down into the canyon. I would be most uncomfortable!!! Biscuit knows how to turn on the forehand pretty nicely and working on the turning on the haunches and I can see where that would be a needed skill on that trail!!


----------



## Celeste

I am terrified of heights. I rode a rental horse in Yellowstone Park several years ago. I thought that I was going to have a panic attack when we rode along a narrow trail that had sheer drop offs down a cliff. The horse was so calm that he calmed me down. I figured that he had done this before and wasn't worried about it, so I did ok. My horse and I plan to stay on flatter ground.......


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, I'm still new enough to riding and, especially, riding in steep country, that I get pretty nervous on these trails. I just keep telling myself that Big doesn't want to fall down any more than I want him to! But there's still times when I fear I might have to wash my drawers when I get back to camp . . . !!!!Maybe after next summer I'll feel better about it and will trust Big more. Maybe.Now, alas, it's time to pack up and head up the road. Sniff.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, I don't mind going on hills, never rode in the mountains, but the sheer drop off would really bug me or at least in my mind it would. Maybe it wouldn't if I was actually there on a sure footed fellow. Biscuit and Sarge are pretty sure footed but one misstep and a tripped foot and my butt would be off walking!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I enjoy riding in the mountains so long as I am on a horse that is not going to act like an idiot and jump sideways...but I am used to having lots of trees on the mountain, I am not sure I'd like all those rocks for very long. I would be sweating just like Big.

I would be very nervous if my horse was slipping off the side! Maybe train Big with some exercises like stepping in tires or close cavaletti to teach him to watch where he puts his feet


----------



## QOS

Yeah...the rocks would create a slippery slope. : (


----------



## Celeste

I thought that there was a funny clink when I rode Friday. Well we threw a shoe. I called my farrier last night and he is going to come do them all today. It is a holiday and I was hoping to ride. Dang it. Now I am sitting waiting on the farrier. I have everybody caught in paddocks with halters on.


----------



## QOS

Dang Celeste...we are totally connected. You have my luck....that is rotten!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Holiday? What is the holiday?? Nurses don't get holidays, but my kids are in school...so..

My babies need a trim too, I'll have to call in the next day or two. Denise, do you trim your own horses?? You are one multi-talented lady!!


----------



## QOS

AnitaAnn, yes, I do the boy's hooves myself. I took a clinic from Darolyn Butler first. And for a long time I only did it when my barn manager was there so I had back up. I bought professional equipment (the nippers at feed stores didn't get it) from a manufacturer about 50 miles from here where Delta Downs race track is. His nippers and knives are fabulous. The barn had the stool and hoof stand with the hoof cradle so I didn't have to buy that! Sometimes all three of us are out there doing hooves so we have lots of hooves to look at and work on. My buddies The Lee Anns are pretty dang good at it. Biscuit and Sarge actually have nice hooves so as long as I keep up with them it is more rasping than nipping.


----------



## Celeste

I used to do my own trims, but it got to be too much like work.


----------



## QOS

It is a lot of work but since I have two it costs $60+ or more if I am not there to hold them. It is more like $70 so I save that money for something else. Wish my hubby would do it!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SailorGriz said:


> Well, I'm still new enough to riding and, especially, riding in steep country, that I get pretty nervous on these trails. I just keep telling myself that Big doesn't want to fall down any more than I want him to!


Next time you are on those kinds of trails, make a point to notice how you sit in the saddle. Are you sitting totally evenly or are you leaning (even slightly) away from the downhill side of the trail? As someone petrified of heights, I want to lean away from that kind of slope with every ounce of my being.. Problem is when you do lean, you are pushing down on your opposite seatbone, which encourages your horse to move sideways.. and may be unconsciously asking your horse to step to that side of the trail! :shock:

I had no idea I was doing this until another friend pointed it out, and now if I make a conscious effort to stay centered, Dream "magically" doesn't want to hang to that side of the trail! 


And I so want to come ride your trails, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> It is a lot of work but since I have two it costs $60+ or more if I am not there to hold them. It is more like $70 so I save that money for something else. Wish my hubby would do it!!!


That is a lot of $$ mine cost $25 each so I have three done for about the same as one of yours...

I used to trim a pony I had because the farrier did not like doing the short ones! I would have him trim the pony about twice a year just to make sure it was right


----------



## QOS

Dawn, that is always a good thing to know. If I am ever on steep trails I will remember that!!!

AnitaAnn, it is $40 each if I am not there so it is $80 really if I am not there to do their feet and the barn is responsible for getting them out of the paddock and returning them. Gaaaaaa that really adds to my costs!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got to get Dream out on Friday, for what will likely be my last conditioning ride at Round Valley. What a difference a week makes! Last week it was 84 and sunny, this week it was 47 and mostly cloudy and windy.. but the fall color is starting!











Had a nice ride anyway and didn't see another soul except for the wildlife (and not Denise's kind of wildlife :lol!







2012 mileage
...
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles
Sept 22 -- 28.63 miles -- 847.88 total miles
Sept 23 -- 18.64 miles -- 866.52 total miles
Oct 5 -- 13.8 miles -- 880.32 total miles
Oct 5 -- 9.71 miles -- 890.03 total miles
Oct 12 -- 13.64 miles -- 903.67 total miles


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous!!!! I LOVE fall colors.


----------



## AnitaAnne

What a beautiful place Dawn! Picture perfect and such a nice varity of hills, woods, grasslands and that lake; very beautiful! 

Dream looks like she enjoyed every minute too.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## SailorGriz

phantomhorse13 said:


> Next time you are on those kinds of trails, make a point to notice how you sit in the saddle. Are you sitting totally evenly or are you leaning (even slightly) away from the downhill side of the trail? As someone petrified of heights, I want to lean away from that kind of slope with every ounce of my being.. Problem is when you do lean, you are pushing down on your opposite seatbone, which encourages your horse to move sideways.. and may be unconsciously asking your horse to step to that side of the trail! :shock:
> 
> I had no idea I was doing this until another friend pointed it out, and now if I make a conscious effort to stay centered, Dream "magically" doesn't want to hang to that side of the trail!
> 
> 
> And I so want to come ride your trails, they are gorgeous!!


I THINK I'm sitting square in the saddle. But, to be honest, I've never thought about it. I'll pay more attention next time he's wanting to walk the edge of the trail. Thanks for the tip! 

And come on out for a ride! We have literally thousands of miles of trails to ride here in Idaho. Enough to keep most of us busy for at least a week or two! ;-)


----------



## Darrin

phantomhorse13 said:


> Next time you are on those kinds of trails, make a point to notice how you sit in the saddle. Are you sitting totally evenly or are you leaning (even slightly) away from the downhill side of the trail? As someone petrified of heights, I want to lean away from that kind of slope with every ounce of my being.. Problem is when you do lean, you are pushing down on your opposite seatbone, which encourages your horse to move sideways.. and may be unconsciously asking your horse to step to that side of the trail! :shock:
> 
> I had no idea I was doing this until another friend pointed it out, and now if I make a conscious effort to stay centered, Dream "magically" doesn't want to hang to that side of the trail!
> 
> 
> And I so want to come ride your trails, they are gorgeous!!


It's not so much that you are encouraging your horse to move sideways but that your horse has to shift his weight to compensate for your shifting. That's why sitting straight is important on narrow, steep trails. If you must lean, lean a bit to the downhill side and your horse will move into the hill.


----------



## QOS

I will remember this....like BURN it into my brain remember this just in case I am ever on a steep rocky hill because I am the biggest wienie you have EVER seen.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out today for what will be my last conditioning ride of this season. The weather was glorious--sunny, light breeze, temp about 60. We did a nice 7 mile leg stretcher to break in her done-this-morning shoes.











Next stop: Fort Valley, VA!!


2012 mileage
...
Sept 7 -- 12.23 miles -- 804.35 total miles
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles
Sept 22 -- 28.63 miles -- 847.88 total miles
Sept 23 -- 18.64 miles -- 866.52 total miles
Oct 5 -- 13.8 miles -- 880.32 total miles
Oct 5 -- 9.71 miles -- 890.03 total miles
Oct 12 -- 13.64 miles -- 903.67 total miles
Oct 17 -- 7.01 miles -- 910.68 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> I will remember this....like BURN it into my brain remember this just in case I am ever on a steep rocky hill because I am the biggest wienie you have EVER seen.


DITTO:shock:


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> DITTO:shock:


That makes three of us!


----------



## Celeste

I rode in the arena yesterday and I probably will do the same thing today. This is opening weekend for white tail deer rifle hunting season. Even if nobody shoots me, there is enough traffic on the dirt road to make it seem like a highway. Everybody wants to hunt this weekend. Hopefully they will calm down soon.

I really do need to do some training sessions anyway. We need work on our gaits.


----------



## SailorGriz

My daughter is visiting from Wisconsin and the Mrs is taking her to an indoor arena to ride this morning. So, no riding for me. Which is OK as it's cold, blustery, and probably going to rain. I might like to ride--but I'm not stupid about it! ;-) 

Then I'll be traveling for four days so no riding until the end of next week. :-(

Hope everyone who rides this weekend rides safe and has fun!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I rode in the arena yesterday and I probably will do the same thing today. This is opening weekend for white tail deer rifle hunting season. Even if nobody shoots me, there is enough traffic on the dirt road to make it seem like a highway. Everybody wants to hunt this weekend. Hopefully they will calm down soon.
> 
> I really do need to do some training sessions anyway. We need work on our gaits.


Yep, trail riding is done for the season here too...it is a sad day...

time for some more speed work and lateral work Extensions and collections...yeah lots of fun work to do


----------



## SailorGriz

AnitaAnne said:


> Yep, trail riding is done for the season here too...it is a sad day...


I guess I don't understand how the trail riding season can be over? I live in snow country and try to ride all year. Not very successfully last winter due to medical problems, but the winter before I was out on a regular basis--and hope to ride straight thru this winter, too. 

OK, fine, I'm not a fool (debateable!) and won't go out when it's really cold (teens or below) and/or really windy and cold. I mean, there ARE limits!

Buy you're from the "southeast"--what causes the riding season to end? 

Just curious. Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## Celeste

Men with rifles.

I will trail ride more this season; just not the first week. I won't go off the main dirt roads. The biggest issue is the traffic on the dirt roads. People do occasionally get shot in deer season, but it is unlikely if you stay on the dirt roads. Most hunting accidents are deep in the woods.


----------



## Joe4d

its not the weather its the deer shooters, and the fact season runs from oct to january. Luckily we still have no hunting on Sundays in VA, I also live near a civil war battlefield that doesnt allow hunting but has a 12 mile trail.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, that would be a great place to ride! No hunting. What a dream!

I rode in the arena again today. She is doing very well considering that all I have done for most of the year is trail riding. I didn't realize how much better she was responding to me than she was a year ago.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SailorGriz said:


> I guess I don't understand how the trail riding season can be over? I live in snow country and try to ride all year. Not very successfully last winter due to medical problems, but the winter before I was out on a regular basis--and hope to ride straight thru this winter, too.
> 
> OK, fine, I'm not a fool (debateable!) and won't go out when it's really cold (teens or below) and/or really windy and cold. I mean, there ARE limits!
> 
> Buy you're from the "southeast"--what causes the riding season to end?
> 
> Just curious. Thanks for indulging me!


hunting season, like Celeste said. total bummer, but just not safe to go out.


----------



## Joe4d

actually the hunters dont bother me. Its the deer dog running road hunting tresspassing slobs that I wont dignify with the term hunter.


----------



## AnitaAnne

There are a few organized trail rides that are safe to go on because of the large group (safety in numbers) and the level of noise made. 

But to go out alone? Nope, not happening. There are many horses shot each year minding their own business in the pasture. 

There are no forestry lands or parks nearby that do not allow hunting. There are signs in the park with the marked horse trails warning folks to not ride the trails during deer hunting season. 

At my old place that backed up to a wooded area, our house was hit by someone shooting from the woods! 

Sorry, I don't hate hunters or anything, I just wish we had somewhere safe to go. 

I love the no hunting on Sunday set-up where Joe lives, but I doubt the rules would be followed or enforced here.


----------



## Joe4d

it turns into a battle every year. I am especially ****ed at state Senator watkins and will go way outa my way to inform everyone what a liar he is. He campaigned on a "Maintain Sunday Hunting ban" to the horse clubs and two weeks after swearing in voted to remove it. 
Petersburg battlefield is a cool place to ride especially fall foggy mornings, the trench lines and gun emplacements are still there, about 11,000 soldiers died there. One long stretch of trail runs along Ft Lee, one morning I was on it and Ft Lee had some kinda ceremony going on where they were firing salute cannons, cantering down the trails in the fog with the cannons going off was pretty cool.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe, I'd love to see some pictures of the Petersburg Battlefield trail, it sounds really awsome.


----------



## Joe4d

Actually the 11,000 was just in the first 4 days of a battle that would last almost a year, many of the scars of the battle are still there. Ever seent he beginning of the movie Cold Mountain ? The whole in the ground blasted by Union miners ? Still there,


----------



## Celeste

Ok ladies. When are you going to swing by my place and pick me and the Princess up so that we can all go and ride with Joe?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Ok ladies. When are you going to swing by my place and pick me and the Princess up so that we can all go and ride with Joe?


Very soon Celeste! Very soon I will pick you up and we can head for Virginia!!!

The problem is I only have time to fly out & fly back...maybe after I win the lottery??

Also, Chivas loves mares and may go the whole way stuck to the princess's side...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Great pictures Joe, Thanks!! It looks like a great ride - guess the deer picked a good place to stay out of the line of fire, LOL

The crater from the battle is unreal...I can't imagine what it must have been like during the war.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I finally was able to ride today, just pasture riding again, but Chivas seemed to enjoy it. He sure is out of shape! Poor guy can't hold the canter long again, I need to put him on a diet...

rode only 2.5 miles today - Total 70.5 (pathetic)


----------



## Celeste

I technically had time to ride today but I was too lazy. I took a nap instead. Now that is sad.........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I technically had time to ride today but I was too lazy. I took a nap instead. Now that is sad.........


naps are good too...


----------



## QOS

as my dad used to say "I be by terectly" to get y'all and head up to Joe's.

I just got back from Brushy Creek in south west Mississippi. Absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunately I have been having fits with a pinched nerve in my back and I feel like Mel Gibson in Lethal Weapon with electrical shocks. :shock: We got there Thursday in late afternoon and got the horses settled in. Friday morning we heard guns going off. Probably about 10 shots over the course of several hours. LOL We just stayed at the cabin and Barry fished - he caught a few that I cooked for dinner so the day was very pleasant. We did go for a short ride in the afternoon and I was being careful because I was getting zinged with that dang nerve.

Saturday we took off on a ride that was fantastic. Pretty much either going up or down or crossing creeks. I went around a downed tree that was right at the edge of the trail that dropped off at a very very steep slope and I was remembering to lean towards the outside to push Biscuit over but he didn't get that message. I was glad I didn't have a stroke. Lots of rocks and it made Biscuit's feet sore - I put boots on him today. 

Today's ride was full of ups and downs and DANG - I got to the spot where the tree was down on the steep slope and decided to go up a hill instead of going to the edge again. I thought my camera was on and it wasn't. OMG I must have taken a cajone pill - that hill was STEEP and TALL and poor ol' Biscuit was heaving when we got to the top and I dang near died when i realized how tall and steep it was and I still had to go back down. I was nearly vertical going down and hoping like hell my horse was surefooted in his boots. 

I was saying unlady like words when I realized I didn't have the camera on. :shock: Biscuit was a good boy this weekend and was shocked when Barry didn't share lunch with him yesterday.

Brushy Creek is fabulous and I will be going back.


----------



## Thunderspark

In 2010 and 2011 I kept track on a calendar who I rode, who I rode with, what horses were ridden.......this was a bad year for me with a dear riding friend passing away and I never did keep track but I am hoping to keep track for 2013!


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> I was glad I didn't have a stroke.
> 
> Think of all the money you will save. When you go to the doctor, you won't have to get one of those high priced stress tests. You already had one.


----------



## QOS

Isn't that the truth? I must have lost my mind to think going up and then down that steep hill would be less stressful than crossing that log on the ledge. LOL I think they were both stressful but I did both of them and didn't scare the bejeezes out of myself. Biscuit and I both survived!!


----------



## Celeste

Well if you ever realize that you really have lost your mind, you will know where to go to find it.


----------



## QOS

hahahahaa I might not want that one back....it was full of OMG I get scared crap.


----------



## Celeste

It seems that you and Biscuit are both getting brave!


----------



## QOS

must be....still a little nervous when I start out sometimes. I was a little nervous because of this dang pinched nerve. Oddly, for the most part, trotting didn't make it zing me...it is the unexpected twist either left or right that zinged me. I can't feel my feet right and it was hard to dismount. I had a hard time making my feet come out of the stirrups yesterday and when my feet hit the ground a jolt ran up my back. I am scared stiff of chiros but I may have to go to one. This is messing up my ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> must be....still a little nervous when I start out sometimes. I was a little nervous because of this dang pinched nerve. Oddly, for the most part, trotting didn't make it zing me...it is the unexpected twist either left or right that zinged me. I can't feel my feet right and it was hard to dismount. I had a hard time making my feet come out of the stirrups yesterday and when my feet hit the ground a jolt ran up my back. I am scared stiff of chiros but I may have to go to one. This is messing up my ride!


Definately sounds like a pinched nerve. Go quickly to a Chiropractor and don't be afraid, you will be so happy you went! 

I have been seeing one for years, and they are great. Even when I had two herniated disks! 

Just make sure it is a good one that really adjusts your back. I have tried a couple that just did more massage type stuff and it doesn't work.


----------



## QOS

I have always been scared to go to a chiro. Hubby has been many times. I woke up about 2 weeks ago and my legs were weak and it was like I didn't have good control of them. Then I started getting the zingers. I woke up twice in the middle of Saturday night with my left hand asleep. I had a pinched nerve in my neck a few years ago that made my left arm and should go to sleep and have that pins and nettles feeling. I could hang with that but I can't hang with the zingers and my feet not having the proper feeling.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sorry Denise, but it is the Chiropractor or a pain shot that only covers up the problem for a while...I have noticed that a sitting trot on a real steady but big-moving moving horse can fix my back a lot of times. 

I hope you are feeling beter soon!


----------



## QOS

AnitaAnn - I actually feel better riding than walking! I can trot without a problem. It is unexpected left or right movements that get me. It was worst Friday and better Sunday after riding 3 times. hahahahaha maybe I need to ride every day. I do need to get a padded chair to cake decorate in. I often sit for hours on end making cakes and I get out of the chair stiff as a board. :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> AnitaAnn - I actually feel better riding than walking! I can trot without a problem. It is unexpected left or right movements that get me. It was worst Friday and better Sunday after riding 3 times. hahahahaha maybe I need to ride every day. I do need to get a padded chair to cake decorate in. I often sit for hours on end making cakes and I get out of the chair stiff as a board. :-(


This is why I need another trotting horse! To save on doctor bills! LOL

I think I found one, but he has hoof issues, I just sent the films to the vet to view. He is a Trakehner/TB cross, 4 yr old, 16.2+ gelding. Cute horse and looks sweet, and in my budget (aka - cheap r/t hoof issues)

I wonder if Joe would be willing to test ride a few horses for me...save me the $$ flying to VA...there is a Big, handsome Morgan gelding in the southern part that looks promising...


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - it is those unexpected sideways movements that are twisting your back out of allignment and causing the problem. 

Make sure you are turning from your feet, not twisting at the waist when carrying something heavy like a big cake, feed bag, saddle, bale of hay...etc.


----------



## Celeste

Actually, if your back is hurting when you are working, it could be that you are allergic to work. You need more play time. Less work time.


----------



## QOS

I think so Celeste!!!

AnitaAnn, I don't have to haul hay or feed. It is provided by the barn. I generally don't pick up heavy cakes either by myself. I have a CakeSafe that makes picking up a 4 or 5 tiered fondant cake a breeze with another person.

I used to have to pick up heavy paint though but no longer work for Sherwin Williams. It was killing me!

Saturday I didn't realize I was standing on the little snapper thingy on Biscuit's closed reins. Barry got his bridle out of the tack closet on the trailer and Biscuit started and threw up his head...which was attached to his bridle, attached to his reins...attached to the snapper thingy. OMG :shock: it LIT me up like you just can't imagine. I think my eyes rolled all the way to the back of my head and I stumbled over to the bumper of the truck and sat on it until the jolt went away. It was hard to mount up then because my legs went totally weak. I was concerned at first about riding because my legs were like spaghetti.


----------



## QOS

Oh yeah...I finally make it over 300 miles...I have 301.4 miles for the year. Pitiful...Pitiful (in Jed Clampett's voice!)


----------



## Joe4d

We were ridin' in high cotton
Old times there are not forgotten
Those fertile fields are never far away

Chippokes Plantation, oldes continually operating farm in America, across the river from Jamestown island. Established in 1617 by Captain William Powell.


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous Joe. Love those pictures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cool pictures Joe! the cotton fields are already cut here, just sticks left in the fields...


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3.1 miles today. 

I wanted to ride longer, but right as we were leaving, I got a call from my daughter saying that she was on the way out to visit. I had asked her to take some pictures of me riding. When we got back to the house, I asked The Princess to canter so we would get some nice pictures. Rather than getting a nice canter picture, we got bolt, act insane, go crazy, while Mommy holds on for dear life and pulls back on the reins. I should have gone back up the road and tried it again for the sake of the pictures. Instead, I got her to quietly walk the rest of the way back to the barn, glad that my backside was intact. 

I guess my darling sweet horse was excited about having company.

So much for our pictures. We did put on her Princess Santa hat after I dismounted. Hopefully those pictures will be cute. I'll post them when she sends them to me.

Total 149.3 miles.


----------



## QOS

Well, Dang, Princess was feeling her Wheaties. Glad you did't get tossed on your buns!!

I have only gone out to the barn for just a few minutes 3 times this week. I passed out treats to my boys and hugged them up. I am hoping to go riding Sunday even if it is by myself. Heck, my tack is still in the trailer!!!


----------



## Celeste

We are going to go to a Bonnie Raitt concert tomorrow night, so I won't ride tomorrow. We have to do something besides hang out her on the farm once in a while.


----------



## QOS

have a good time!!!! 

Hubby is having to work all weekend. He is not happy about that - and I have a cake for tomorrow and one for Sunday. They aren't big cakes though so I am hoping to go play with Biscuit. I hear my boy calling me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yesterday I rode my older daugter's mare...OMG she is like a firecracker ready to explode!! She may be pony size but she moves like a big horse...and she wanted her moma back, she didn't like this fat lady on her back:wink:

Becca rode Chivas and did ok, but she hated that big old western saddle too. She traded horses back after only 30 minutes! 

I rode that mare so I could practice trotting, but she just wanted to run! Silly mare!

I found another Trakehner/TB gelding, 10 yrs, 16+ hands, used to ride second level Dressage. More $$ than the other one, and hotter too, but more training. It's a hard choice, but I will most likely get one of them! 

Spent today painting the barn red with white trim and was too worn out to ride. 

Tomorrow we have to get some more hay in, and work tomorrow night. Don't know if I can fit annother ride in.

Thursday 2 miles MTD - 72.5 
I sure hope I can at least reach 100 miles by the end of the year!


----------



## Celeste

I hope that you find the right horse!! Hot is not so bad. You might find that your photos come out funny. (See post above) 

I was hoping to make 200 miles, but it is probably not going to happen unless I use one of those 15 month calenders.


----------



## QOS

LOL you are brave. I don't want to ride a hot horse....unless it is Biscuit and he is just sweaty!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I don't know about being brave Denise...more likely stupid!! I usually make horses hotter, so we will see what happens if the horse is already a hottie! He sure is pretty



Love the 15 mounth calendar idea Celeste!! Why didn't I think of that before??? We could get a jump on 2013...might have more miles than anyone on Jan 1st!! Hahahahahaha

What do you think of Mickey?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I hope that you find the right horse!! Hot is not so bad. You might find that your photos come out funny. (See post above)
> 
> I was hoping to make 200 miles, but it is probably not going to happen unless I use one of those 15 month calenders.


Celeste, i would love to see these pictures


----------



## Celeste

Mikey is very pretty. Do you have any videos?

My daughter won't ever let me just download the pictures. She has to edit them and only give me the good ones. I imagine that I look like I am about to fall off in the pictures. The idea was so that I would look like this great rider..........


----------



## QOS

mercy heavens AnitaAnn - that is a gorgeous boy!!!! LOVE HIM!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you ladies!! I think he is very beautiful and I am so praying he works out for me...I am driving 11+ hours each way to see him and I'm bringing the Brenderup, just in case!!!

I hope my legs aren't too wobbly to ride after the drive...I think I will stay overnight with friends that live about half-way there. Then it will only be about a 6 hr drive before I ride him. 

Crazy, yes?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maybe if I ride Mickey a lot I will be as slim & fit as the trainer. LOL


----------



## QOS

You go girl!!! Dang, 11 hours is a long way chickie. Hope he works out for you and you drag his butt home in the B'up.


----------



## SailorGriz

Evening Ladies! And Gents? Hmmm. Not to many of us Gents around. Sigh.

Well, been awhile since I've posted but then it's been awhile since I've ridden so I don't have much to talk about. 

After getting back from the Ranch my daughter was here for a week. She rode Big a bit but since she had a sprained lower wing she couldn't ride much. And we went to visit Grandma for several days. So, no riding for me while she was here.

And since then it's been Fall Weather with a vengence. Yuck. Rain. A bit of snow. Rain. Fog. Cold (30's and 40's). Rain. Wind. Did I mention it's been raining? Can't really complain about the rain. From the end of June until the middle of October we had no rain at all. Zip. Nadda. None. So, we need it!

But only a couple days a week so I can ride some, too. 

As long as I'm dreaming . . . might as well dream about finding the winning LOTTO ticket laying on the sidewalk. Sigh.

Oh, well. Nice weather coming! Might be May, but it's coming! ;-)


----------



## QOS

ugh...we have had our fill of rain around here Sailor. It kept me from riding more than I care to admit. 

I am hoping to take a ride tomorrow. If not, Monday. I have a cake and a Halloween part to attend so IF I can squeeze in a ride I will. Hope your weather clears up so you can hit the trails.


----------



## Celeste

It has only rained once in October here. We need the rain.


----------



## Joe4d

Im about 400 miles short of my goal, doesnt look like I am gonna make it with only 2 months left, Oh well always next year.


----------



## Celeste

Dang Joe, what was your goal? Wow.


----------



## QOS

Joe, I am so short of my goal it is disheartening....but what really sucks it is it WAY less than last year. Hoping for enough rain next year to make the trails nice and crops to grow, hoping for now so much I can't ride!


----------



## Joe4d

goal was 1200 miles, IE 100 per month, If I had been more successful in my endurance rides this season woulda been there, got a couple pulls and rider optioned, New season, and new horse starting soon. Be doing her first LD on the 9th, Might do another in dec, and then will probably bump up to 50's in the spring.


----------



## Celeste

So there you have it. AnitaAnne and I are way ahead of you Joe. AnitaAnne is only about 30 miles short of her goal. I am only 50. You are 400 miles short. Some people just are slack................


----------



## QOS

Woot!!! LOL that is funny Celeste.

I am sitting here on my butt on a gorgeous day not riding. I had a cake due this morning and a Halloween party in 45 minutes. I will try to go in the morning. I have let this dang pinched nerve rest but it is getting on my nerves NOT riding!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Went to Fort Valley, VA this weekend for the final leg of the Triple Crown series. Full thread is here. 









(photo courtesy Becky Pearman)


While I didn't get to ride both days due to my dog being in the ICU at home, I got my season goal accomplished!!


2012 mileage
...
Sept 13 -- 14.9 miles -- 819.25 total miles
Sept 22 -- 28.63 miles -- 847.88 total miles
Sept 23 -- 18.64 miles -- 866.52 total miles
Oct 5 -- 13.8 miles -- 880.32 total miles
Oct 5 -- 9.71 miles -- 890.03 total miles
Oct 12 -- 13.64 miles -- 903.67 total miles
Oct 17 -- 7.01 miles -- 910.68 total miles
Oct 26 -- 49.58 miles -- 960.26 total miles


----------



## QOS

Dawn that is FABULOUS!!!!! So glad for you and I love that picture!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats to you and of course Dream too!! not only for finishing 6th but also for reaching a challenging goal this year. 

That is one tough looking ride, especially with the heat & humidity. It amazes me sometimes when I look at those pictures & video, just unbelievable what superb athletes you are! Amazing.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I went on a little 2.1 mile ride today at a walk. My pinched nerve has been giving me a fit but I actually felt BETTER when I got off of him. He was content to just walk - I even tried to get a trot out of him and he was not interested today. I had to laugh at him. He went out of one of the trail entries and I just let him go. He crossed the road, meandered around the pavilions and rest room and finally crossed the road to the stable, walked straight up the stable road and stopped at my RAV. We went the same amount of milage but Biscuit wanted to call the shots today. He was such a good boy today. Riding made me feel better physically and mentally. Got to get RID of this pinched nerve and whatever is going on with my side. Several folks have suggested shingles. I don't want to hear the "S" word. It doesn't sound fun.


----------



## SailorGriz

Well, after several days (weeks? seems like) of rain we're scheduled for four nice days in a row--maybe five! Best news? It covers a weekend! 

So. Today it dries out a bit. Tomorrow we ride. Maybe Sunday and/or Monday, too. I think one day of drying out and most of the trails we ride will be out of the Danger Zone for slip sliding away. I think. I hope.

Y'all have a wonderful weekend! Let's all get in some good rides and have LOTS of reports of how much fun we had!


----------



## Celeste

We rode 2.9 miles today. The weather was beautiful and the horses were angelic. It was a nice little ride.

152.2 total.


----------



## QOS

I went to go riding Thursday - I didn't actually pull the lever on my trailer hitch - and dropped it when we turned out onto my street. I thought it was secure :shock: and I nearly had a heart attack. Thank God the trash collectors came just a few seconds later and bless their hearts, they picked my trailer tongue up. It is pretty dang light because it is a Brenderup. I was scared I had tore up my trailer. I hauled out to the barn to make sure it was ok but didn't take Biscuit for a ride. I had owned him exactly 2 years Thursday so he got some treats and was more than glad not to go out to Tyrrell!!

I did go riding for a 4.4 mile ride today with my cousin. We haven't rode together in the past two weekends because one or the other of us was out of town. We had a blast - Kellie had a hissy over a spider that had I had my Roam Camera on it would have been a Youtube sensation :rofl: 
We went down the ride aways to find that the hogs had wallowed and dug up until they had exposed a gas pipeline. We called and reported it. 

We are hoping to ride tomorrow after she goes to a marathon race - her hospital is one of the sponsors and her department supplies the medical support. Dang, they are cutting into my riding!


----------



## QOS

Hubby and I went riding with some trail buddies, Ray and Raymond. Ray actually used to own Sarge and is who trained him. He sold him to another lady that we bought him from. 

They wanted to ride in Tyrrell park so they drove down from a town that is about 50 miles from here. We headed out down Willow Bayou and saw this 









It was a huge dead pig. :shock: We see loads of live ones but this is the first dead one. Just before we caught sight of the pig we saw 2 small alligators - like maybe 4' so they weren't big. 

We had a terrific ride, got in a little lope but not for long. I did get off to clean Biscuit's hooves and almost didn't get back on. I had a zinger run up my back when I dismounted and OMG my legs feel like they belong to someone else. My legs are both numb and I can't feel my feet. Barry had to push my butt on my horse  I told him later that if I could have walked around a little I think I could have remounted but we were ready to move. 

We did some jogging on the way back and when we were through I slowly slid off of Biscuit and didn't zing my back. We rode 8.4 miles. 

I am calling a Dr. tomorrow. When it interferes with my riding there will be some changes.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you got to ride. I hope the doctor can help. Most of them tell me not to ride and I have to ignore them.


----------



## QOS

LOL that is not happening. I am walking like a drunken sailor. My toes and the balls of my feet are asleep. The worst part is getting on. I can't feel my feet good and my legs are weak and that makes getting on a little nerve racking because I can't move them fast! Ugh...if it is not one thing it is another. But - I had a great time today. I just love Ray and Raymond. Raymond was riding a gorgeous sorrel mare today - he always has beautiful horses. Ray was on a little stud colt that is 3 years old. He was extremely well behaved like all of Ray's horses.


----------



## Celeste

I just bought a nice mounting block to help with that sort of thing.


----------



## QOS

I have one Celeste. But this was out about 2 miles from the trail head. We always get off and clean their hooves there after coming off the tall bridge. Biscuit was LIMPING like he was dying across the bridge. His hooves were full of rocks that you pick up going across the up ramp to the bridge. I have never had problems getting back on out there but I literally couldn't push with my legs to get on. They were like limp noodles...oh yay.


----------



## SailorGriz

I can generally find a log or an embankment. I have short legs and Big is 16.2 hands. Between the stirrups being short, my legs being short, and Big being tall, I don't stand a chance getting on from level ground. Sigh.

We took a short ride yesterday (Saturday) up on the Butte across the road. Haven't been over there for several months, maybe all year. In general, the horses don't behave very well when we ride where they can see home and they can from there. But, all things considered, they did pretty good!

Today we went to Flat Creek and rode 8.5 miles. What a wonderful ride! Just recently I've learned to be comfortable at a trot. Big has a wide range of trots from a "jog" to flat out moving out. I'm comfortable on all of them, finally! 

Today I rode a canter for the first time! And several times, for a fair distance, at that! In the past he's had a really "rolling lope" for a canter. For some reason, unknown to anyone but him, his canter smoothed out today and was very easy and comfortable to ride--standing up. Be a bit bumpy sitting it. It was OK doing sort of a "half sit" and still using my legs for a lot of suspension.

But, Glory Be, I done rode a canter!


----------



## QOS

Woo HOOOOOO SailorGriz that is fabulous!!! I am happy for you. There is nothing like a nice lope down the trail. 

I have short legs...not real short but certainly not long legs and Biscuit is 15.1 hh. I was on the side of the slope coming off of the bridge and I normally have no problems getting on. I was almost mortified but I sucked it up. It is what it is. It was nice weather, wonderful company and my horse is dang near perfect...what more could I want (well, not having dead stumps for legs would be nice!)


----------



## SailorGriz

Get it checked, girl! That sounds like potentially serious spinal damage. Probably still very correctable--but that won't last forever. At some point it might become permanent if you don't get it treated.

Good luck and keep us posted!

(And don't let little things like not being able to get back on keep you down) (Pun intended) ;-)


----------



## QOS

Hahahahahahaha I won't let it keep me off of my horse! I am going to call the doctor tomorrow. My cousin that I ride with is a nurse and she was all over it yesterday. She let hers go too long and has some lasting damage. I promised her yesterday I would go. I am not having so many zingers - just numbness now. DANG....I was having so much fun!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

I had minor numbness about 20 years ago. I'd ruptured a disk and a piece was pressing into the spinal column. I was offered surgery but told the scar tissue might be a problem in later life. Or I could hurt like blue blazes for two years and be completely healed. It took 23 1/2 months for it to quit hurting and several more years to get my back strengthened back up--and if never did get really strong again. But the pain and numbness have been gone. Well, mostly. 

Everyone is different! I got lucky. Tho, to be honest, if it happened again I'd have the surgery.

Oops. Probably pretty off topic. Sorry!


----------



## QOS

My hubby had a ruptured back in 1990. Had surgery in 1992. OMG he was the pits to live with at that time. Don't want to go there!!!  

Glad you got better - surgery now is not a big deal and even though Barry's was 20 years ago it was actually micro surgery and he recovered pretty fast.


----------



## SailorGriz

I learned something. Yesterday I learned how much fun it is to canter and trot fast and cover a lot of ground in a hurry.

Today I learned I have muscles I never knew I had. Sigh. 

But it's worth it.


----------



## QOS

LOL SailorGriz...those are good muscles!!!! Learn to sit his trot or jog. I can sit Biscuit's jog and quiet a few of his trots. His canter is still a little bit all over the place but working on that so I can complain about muscles and numb feet. Called a dr. by the way.


----------



## Celeste

SailorGriz said:


> Today I learned I have muscles I never knew I had. Sigh.


And now you know that you are alive.


----------



## SailorGriz

Most of his trots I can sit if I want to do so. Sometimes I do, sometimes not. Guess it depends on how I'm feeling.

His jog is easy to sit and his "get right down the trail" trot is also easy--some of the stuff in between gets a bit bumpy.

Hit cantor I think I'll learn to sit as it's pretty smooth--rolls quite a lot, but smooth rolling, unlike some of his trots.

I'm learning and that's what's important. 

The sore muscles I can deal with. Not a problem. This arthritis in my thumbs is the pits! Grrrrrrrr

Good luck at the Doc, QOS!


----------



## QOS

Dang...I feel for that arthritis in the thumb...been plagued with that myself on occasion. That hurts and makes it hard to do things. I hate getting old...on the inside I feel 15 again...on the outside I am falling apart!!!


----------



## SailorGriz

QOS said:


> ...on the inside I feel 15 again...!


 
Again? Or still?


----------



## QOS

Again I think!!!!


----------



## Joe4d

yah muling is fun, but umm rocks are hard.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, I drove 600 miles each way to see an unsound horse. Darnit. 

It was a beautiful drive though, including when I took a few wrong turns and wound up adding 100+ miles to my trip driving down old 65 thru the Ozark mountains. It would have been a great place to ride!!

I should have stayed home a rode Chivas. Tomorrow I will...


----------



## Celeste

Joe4d said:


> yah muling is fun, but umm rocks are hard.


Did I miss something basic here?


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, I drove 600 miles each way to see an unsound horse. Darnit.
> 
> It was a beautiful drive though, including when I took a few wrong turns and wound up adding 100+ miles to my trip driving down old 65 thru the Ozark mountains. It would have been a great place to ride!!
> 
> I should have stayed home a rode Chivas. Tomorrow I will...


I'm so glad that you didn't buy him and have him delivered!! 
There will be other horses.


----------



## QOS

wow...that was a long trip for nothing...but hey, a beautiful drive is always nice. So what was up with the unsoundness?


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> wow...that was a long trip for nothing...but hey, a beautiful drive is always nice. So what was up with the unsoundness?


Well, several things that I don't think are fixable. 

The biggest problem was the right hock...it was damaged in a fence in the last year. Unfortunately, it appears to have damaged the tendon causing a weird trot and a strange heel-first-toe-in-air (right hind) short-strided right canter. That is the best i can describe it, very odd canter to watch! I was told before I drove there the hock damage was superficial, but its not. Sickening to see because the left canter was fabulous. 

Second, a club foot on the right that looks like separation of the coffin bone from the hoof wall. Third a big portion of the left foot missing (only minor issue). 

i was told he had pads & bar shoes on, which is definately a red flag, but I couldn't tell if that was going to be a big reason or not. I was told thin soles and low heels were the cause, but not the whole story. 

Anyway, i don't regret going because it would have been worth the trouble for a wonderful horse, and I learnt a lot. 

I am getting very discouraged. I am not sure I can find a decent horse at a reasonable price.


----------



## QOS

Wow...that is crappy though to list a horse as sound and have someone drive all that way. So, what are you looking for? I will help you look!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Wow...that is crappy though to list a horse as sound and have someone drive all that way. So, what are you looking for? I will help you look!


Thank you!

I am looking for a 16h +/- gelding, 4-10 yrs old, w/t/c and calm. Not gaited. Good, hard hoofs a bonus. 

SOUND

Must not be downhill (butt high).

Under 5K

Seems simple doesn't it?


----------



## Joe4d

come to VA and buy cavello 7/8 arab 1/8 saddle bred, or Babe magnet. Arabian. both have dressage training but are 15.3


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> come to VA and buy cavello 7/8 arab 1/8 saddle bred, or Babe magnet. Arabian. both have dressage training but are 15.3


I looked at those when you posted it before...they are over budget...Very beautiful though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am looking for a 16h +/- gelding, 4-10 yrs old, w/t/c and calm. Not gaited. Good, hard hoofs a bonus.
> 
> SOUND
> 
> Must not be downhill (butt high).
> 
> Under 5K
> 
> Seems simple doesn't it?


Forgot to include...

no buck and...Must be good on trails!!!


----------



## Joe4d

they are down around 3 now


----------



## QOS

Girl, why such a big tall drink of water?


----------



## QOS

A friend of mine has an off the track QH. His name is Easy. Is a totally sweet boy. She has trail rode him with me. Easy is probably 16 hands. I think he is around 9 or 10 I believe. As far as I know he doesn't have any health issues. He is a solid dark brown color - not bay. I will look around and see if I have a picture of Easy on here somewhere.


----------



## QOS

I found this picture of Easy. I know I probably have more I will just have to look. I know Margaret rode Easy up at Ebenezer with me one day because we loaded him up in my Brenderup. HummmmmI will have to look for those pictures.


----------



## QOS

I found another picture of Easy. This was the first time she hauled him to Ebenezer on an honest to goodness Trail ride (she rode him all over her property and around her area).

I do know she sent him for a week of training on Barrels but he has not done anything other than that as far as running barrels.

He is a very sweet fellow. I haven't seen him in a while because I haven't been to Margaret's house lately but she has owned him since he was a yearling. I do know that he will walk on a walker, stand tied till the cows come home, bathes and loads easily.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Girl, why such a big tall drink of water?


I have long legs! 

i just like that size, and since most Dressage horses are 17 hands, a 16 h one looks small! 

I don't want one too tall though either...15.2-16.2 range is perfect.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Easy looks beautiful!! 


Does she race her horses? You said she's owned him since yearling and also he is OTTB? 

Why is she selling? 

Have her do a video of him w/t/c both ways and we may be in business

Are you willing to ride him yourself?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> they are down around 3 now


I'll look again...


----------



## QOS

I would ride Easy. I have never seen him act ugly. In fact, he is a very sweet tempered fellow. LOTS of get up and go. I want to say Easy was 15.3 and did some growing and was taller then than Red. Red was 15.3 so I think Easy is probably 16 hh. He has raced and won at least one race that I can remember her telling me about. Let me call Margaret.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> I would ride Easy. I have never seen him act ugly. In fact, he is a very sweet tempered fellow. LOTS of get up and go. I want to say Easy was 15.3 and did some growing and was taller then than Red. Red was 15.3 so I think Easy is probably 16 hh. He has raced and won at least one race that I can remember her telling me about. Let me call Margaret.


Awsome Good to know he loads in a Brenderup, cause I have one too! 

Not sure about the "lots of get up and go" part though...is he a firecracker?

Who's Red? I am partial to Chestnuts...

I shoulld probably put this on annother thread...not sure how to link them though


----------



## QOS

I bought my horse Red from her. Easy didn't give us a problem loading in the Brenderup and he fit just fine. I have the Royal TC. 

He is not a firecracker but not a deadhead. That day we rode in the woods on trails crossing creeks and getting in the lake he looked a little skittish ONCE at an overturned huge stump thing...other than that, nothing. 

I just talked to Margaret. He is sound even to race. She had considered racing him again and decided against it. She has her big gelding that she ponies race horses and was a trained ranch gelding so she doesn't need a trail horse. They have way too many horses.

She sent me this picture along with his papers. He is 16 hh


----------



## QOS

He isn't tiny but he isn't a tank...her ranch gelding is a tank...a huge tank. I would have to have a mounting block to get on Easy. 

If you will pm me your email I will send you a copy of his papers.


----------



## QOS

Ok y'all, my cousin, the ER director, called me this morning and insisted I come down to the hospital. They did a bunch of xrays and an MRI. LOL I had cake to do but I got it all done. MRI lady said she saw some degeneration - and I did get to look at my backbone....,I do have one. Dr. said some degeneration and would have the radiologist look at it. My cousin called and said no ruptured disk which is good...but my feet/legs feel like tree stumps as in wooden and my feet are numb. Ugh.....I feel better when I ride!


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I went down to the beach today with some of the Rockin' R Riders and rode 7.5 miles. The weather was perfect - not hot - not cold. I had on short sleeves and was fine. It wasn't too windy either. We did some cantering on the beach but mostly just enjoyed the surf!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh how wonderful to ride along the beach! Someday I must experience that!!

How are your legs feeling??


----------



## QOS

they are better when I ride. I woke up this morning and they weren't so numb. I went riding with my cousin in Tyrrell Park this morning for 5.3 miles. I will be taking Flexeril this week and they are helping. I hope to get the results of my MRI sometime by Tuesday. 

We had a nice ride but a few time I lost my balance. Bless Biscuit's heart...he can tell the difference in when I am go into a 2 point position or when I actually come out of the saddle because I lost my balance. He stops instantly if he feels me lose my balance. Good boy!!! They are starting a pipe line project though the park. They had pushed down a section of trees and built a huge mat for either equipment or a rig....don't know which. 









There was a section about 8 feet long coming out of the side of the mat that was about 12 or more inches off the ground and about 3 feet wide. I asked The Biscuit to cross it and he put a hoof up to test. Put it back down. Then he tested it again. He finally got up there and walked across it We crossed it twice. Did some fast trotting (Garmin said 11.1 mph) LOL my cousin was cantering behind us. We had a good ride and it was fun. Ready to go again!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Biscuit and I went down to the beach today with some of the Rockin' R Riders and rode 7.5 miles.


I wanna!!!!


----------



## Celeste

I wonder if my horse would have a heart attack if she saw the beach. Or if she would just give me one..............


----------



## SailorGriz

We got out today for about 4 or 5 miles. I, of course, left the GPS on the dresser. Sigh.

Went to White Pine Flats and parked where I'd parked before but rode the other way up the road. Found some wonderful "almost single track" and a bunch of forest roads.

The Mrs was along on her big mare and Ciera was with us on the filly doing some trail training. Is it just the women I ride with or do women in general have no sense of direction nor location? ;-)

We'd been thru maybe six intersections, deciding at each which way to go, when I asked if anyone was paying attention to how to get us back to the trailer. "That's your job" two women said together. Just checking.

We ended up back on the road I'd ridden before, but I didn't know that. I thought it was still a mile or so back to the trailer and we'd have to make another left turn--when we came around a bend and there was the trailer.

One of these days I'm going to go off without the GPS and get confused. I sure hope I'm alone when that happens 'cause I sure don't want to be responsible for getting someone else lost with me! But then . . . maybe the someone else could be responsible? 

Probably not. Sigh.

Anyway, a wonderful, if a bit short, ride. But the women were getting cold so it's probably good we got back when we did. Temp was low 30's, cloudy, grey, but no wind and no snow nor rain. Actually, kind of nice out but one had to dress for it. I did. The Mrs mostly did. Ciera did not and her feet got really cold. Probably good we got back when we did.


----------



## QOS

Glad you got out SailorGriz. Some people DON'T have a sense of direction. My sister couldn't find her way out of a wet paper bag. 

I had a good sense of direction - but it isn't as good in the woods as on roads...especially if I can't see what direction the sun is in. We call Biscuit The Navigator - that boy knows his way back to the trailer!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I wonder if my horse would have a heart attack if she saw the beach. Or if she would just give me one..............


I am sure all my horses would have a fit seeing the ocean! They never even see large lakes! 

Celeste, lets go visit Denise and borrow some horses to ride on the beach!!! 

Plus go see her hogs & gators while riding thru the swamps...

I would guess you are about a 10 hr drive...and I am about 8+ hrs away...lets team up one day and go visit her, ok?? We can share the driving!


----------



## QOS

Well, dang, y'all come on down. We can go to the beach (one part of the beach is about 1 hour from here) then head to Tyrrell Park to see the hogs and alligators (don't know if we'd see alligators in the winter though!) and then head up to Ebenezer which is 2 hours away and ride to the lake.

It is hilarious to see the horses when they see surf for the first time. It actually makes them a little dizzy and unstable on their feet - Biscuit goes all wobbly and so did Elan when the water rushes back from the shore. Some horses will do dang near anything to keep the white line of the bubbles from "getting" them. 

The lakes don't seem to bother most horses...they will go right into the water. Red used to walk out chest deep. Biscuit will drop in the water if you let him so I never take him out very far. Come on over and ride with us...we will have a blast.


----------



## Celeste

I wish I could come ride with you. I have to stay here all the time and take care of all these animals.

We rode 3.1 miles for a total of 155.3. It was a beautiful day! There is a front in the air, and we could feel the excitement in the horses. They would have liked to have acted insane, but they remembered that they now have nicer manners.


----------



## QOS

LOL we would be thrilled to have y'all along on a ride. Or how about meet in Gloster, MS at Brushy Creek? OMG the riding was fabulous there. And it would be closer for y'all then coming to Texas (though Texas is pretty dang kick a$$!!!)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sounds like a blast!!Best invitation I've had in a long time! 

:happydance:



QOS said:


> Well, dang, y'all come on down. We can go to the beach (one part of the beach is about 1 hour from here) then head to Tyrrell Park to see the hogs and alligators (don't know if we'd see alligators in the winter though!) and then head up to Ebenezer which is 2 hours away and ride to the lake.
> 
> It is hilarious to see the horses when they see surf for the first time. It actually makes them a little dizzy and unstable on their feet - Biscuit goes all wobbly and so did Elan when the water rushes back from the shore. Some horses will do dang near anything to keep the white line of the bubbles from "getting" them.
> 
> The lakes don't seem to bother most horses...they will go right into the water. Red used to walk out chest deep. Biscuit will drop in the water if you let him so I never take him out very far. Come on over and ride with us...we will have a blast.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'd be happy to go on any or all of those rides! I might have to get a helmet cam first though, so I can ride it all over again!!

Come with me Celeste! There must be a critter-sitter around somewhere...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Mississippi ain't far at all!!

I never been to Texas...



QOS said:


> LOL we would be thrilled to have y'all along on a ride. Or how about meet in Gloster, MS at Brushy Creek? OMG the riding was fabulous there. And it would be closer for y'all then coming to Texas (though Texas is pretty dang kick a$$!!!)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out today for what will likely be my last ride of the year (Dream gets some well-deserved time off now). 

The ride actually didn't turn out anything like I expected it to. We were supposed to be test-riding the hunter pace course to find the ideal time, but instead we spent a lot of time clearing trail!! As the pace is tomorrow, we had no choice but to make the best of it. We were clearing branches, making-go arounds, and in one case I used Dream to drag a tree off the trail because there was no way to go around it. :shock:











Thank goodness the garmin doesn't mind pausing, because it took us almost 3 hours of real time to cover the 10 mile course (versus 1.5 hours of actual ride time!). Least riding from the barn to the course and back didn't involve any clearing.

2012 mileage
...
Oct 5 -- 13.8 miles -- 880.32 total miles
Oct 5 -- 9.71 miles -- 890.03 total miles
Oct 12 -- 13.64 miles -- 903.67 total miles
Oct 17 -- 7.01 miles -- 910.68 total miles
Oct 26 -- 49.58 miles -- 960.26 total miles
Nov 17 -- 13.68 miles -- 973.94 total miles


----------



## QOS

Wow Wee....Dreams would make a great cow horse! Arabians can do dang near anything. My barn manager that rides the Arabian that looks like Dreams used to team pen on her old mare, Legato's dam. The cowboys laughed the first time she took AmiraSong out of the trailer. AmiraSong was pretty well trained in Dressage. ahahahahaha she had never team penned before but cleaned up!! LeeAnn said that they kept going every week and some new fellow laughed to someone else when she took her out of the trailer. His friend said "don't laugh...she's gonna whip your @$$" 

Hahahahahahahha Sarge is proud of Dreams. He has been used to haul logs too!!!


----------



## QOS

I went riding with a stable buddy today. We rode 9.8 miles on some trails we haven't been able to get down for awhile. What a blast. Saw an alligator sunning on the bank and another one a little later that splashed into the water when we approached. It was gorgeous weather today and I was so glad to get out and ride. My total miles is 338.9


----------



## Celeste

Well our ride today was cut short. We did 2.5 miles. 

The friendly neighborhood "Hound of the Baskervilles" made an appearance. It is the same pit-bull that has been harassing us before. This time she was really aggressive. She slightly nipped my horse on the back foot without actually hurting her. The horse was paralyzed with fear. Clay was able to turn his horse around and chase the dog. I was afraid that we were in for a major attack. Her owner came out and called her off just in the nick of time. As soon as I got back home, he was calling on the phone. He was extremely apologetic, and has promised to pen her when we ride. I was already planning a dog murder, so I'm glad that he is going to do something about her. That dog is evil. Demonic force from the pits of Hades. 

Total 157.8


----------



## QOS

Celeste, that dog is a menace. Sounds like he should keep the dog behind a safe fence. Get a little plastic water pistol and shoot a little ammonia at him. I have heard that works quiet well but doesn't really hurt them. 

Getting dumped off your horse or having a huge vet bill (well, maybe not for you!) for damage to your horse is not my idea of fun. :-x

Glad you got out to ride. I am hoping to ride Wednesday and this weekend. Hahahahaha probably will be lucky if I can this weekend


----------



## Celeste

If she rips up my horse, it could destroy her. They are going to have to fence her if they want her.


----------



## QOS

I would be devastated if something happened to The Biscuit or Sarge. They are my babies! I love dogs but if one threatened my horse I would not be a happy camper. Seems to me the owner needs to step up his game and keep his animal controlled. I am sure he loves his pet and may need to be reminded that if his dog attacks you that he might lose his pet. Be safe chickie!


----------



## Joe4d

I would have already shot the dog. Aggressive dogs in a public area, or on my private property dont get a warning.


----------



## QOS

You make a very good point Joe!


----------



## Celeste

Joe4d said:


> I would have already shot the dog. Aggressive dogs in a public area, or on my private property dont get a warning.


If she comes up shot today, they will assume we did it. 
Since we have to live near these people for the rest of our lives, we need to try to get along. We want to avoid creating enemies.


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> I would have already shot the dog. Aggressive dogs in a public area, or on my private property dont get a warning.


Twenty five years ago I would have agreed with you.....and dropped the hammer on a neighbors dog. Looking back, it was the wrong thing to do for a variety of reasons.

It created more problems than it solved.

Love thy neighbor as you love thy self.

The voice of experience.....frankly, it was a shameful act and one that I deeply regret.

Celeste, get a small dollar squirt gun and fill it with house hold ammonia.......apply liberal as needed to the face and nose.


----------



## Joe4d

protecting life and limb isnt a shameful act. Those that show me no consideration deserve none in return. if it creates a neighbor feud so be it. But I'm not gonna sit by and watch my animals or people be killed or injured. Call local LEO, or animal control if you must. each and every time that dog gets near you. One way or another Id have that problem solved quickly.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, this is their one chance. If the dog comes at me again, something will be done.


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> protecting life and limb isnt a shameful act. Those that show me no consideration deserve none in return. if it creates a neighbor feud so be it. But I'm not gonna sit by and watch my animals or people be killed or injured. Call local LEO, or animal control if you must. each and every time that dog gets near you. One way or another Id have that problem solved quickly.


Well Joe, no disrespect meant but that seems to be a little bit of a self centered attitude. Two wrongs never make things right.

I'm not faulting you for it because that's exactly the same attitude I carried for many years. I've pulled the trigger and lived with the consequences and now, when looking back on it, I could have handled it differently and spared a lot of hurt feelings as a result. I consider it a shameful act because I figured I'd end this crap right here and now without consideration of how it would affect my neighbor or how much they loved their dog. These types of things can have dire consequences and can escalate into a full blown feud where no one wins and every body loses. 

Over time, I've come to realize that there are many other ways to handle a bad situation so as not to make it worse. No need to be spiteful. 

As I get older I also realize I'm not the only guy here and every thing isn't all about me so I'm willing to bend a little more now.

I'm not suggesting that anyone sit by and allow harm to come to themselves, livestock, or family but am suggesting that if it's only an annoyance and not a real threat then a kinder, gentler approach might spare you/us some future heart ache and grief.

Now, if you've tried everything you can think of to get some relief.....and if that doesn't work,.... and it very well might not...... then follow the three S's.....shoot, shovel, and shut up.

Take no prisoners, leave no trace, and don't admit to anything.


----------



## QOS

We kind of have the same problem right now with neighbors. They are a nice young couple living in the wife's grandmother's house. Grandma was a doll and loved her dearly. Young couple is nice but I would love to shove their two idiot labs where the sun never shines. They bark incessantly and will get out and in our garbage. Dang...that is annoying and Honey Darling Precious is ****ed about it. And this is a man who adores labs as he had one for years. They are sweet dogs but I do not care to pick up garbage or hear them barking!!


----------



## Joe4d

well good luck with that, while the neighbors dog is killing your animals I am sure building a camp fire and singing Kum by yah will help things immensely. Maybe try a group hug.


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> well good luck with that, while the neighbors dog is killing your animals I am sure building a camp fire and singing Kum by yah will help things immensely. Maybe try a group hug.


LOL:lol:

You and I both know that's not what I mean......

My next door neighbor has some really aggressive dogs.....they were bluff charging me and the wife most every day.....I was carrying a 38 to the barn with me just in case.....we already know how I handled this 25 years ago and yes I admit I sure thought about it.

This time, rather than shoot first I put up a new fence. Problem solved. Was the 5 grand for the new fence worth it? Yes sir it was. The good thing is the neighbor got horses and we've become good friends and ride together from time to time. I feed his stock when he's out of town and he does the same for me.

I seriously doubt that would have happened had I shot first.

I wasn't always the man I am today and yet I still struggle to control my anger. It's a lucky man that lives his life with nothing to regret. 

You can't un-pull the trigger once the shot is fired and the damage is done.


----------



## Celeste

My father in law had a man arrested for illegal hunting. The man had to pay a big fine. Several months later, one of his cows was shot and killed. My livestock is vulnerable to any enemies that I make. So even if I were not into the group hug philosophy, sometimes being slow to anger is a better thing.


----------



## QOS

Yes, you kinda mellow out with age. I am pretty talkative most of the time but when I get mad I get very soft spoken and say little. The madder I am the quieter I am. I have always told the kids as long and I am ranting and raving they are ok but - the instant I start talking so soft they have to lean in to hear is when they had better drop their butt and RUN. :hide:

Honey Darling Precious sometime opens his mouth and let's Sears talk out. That is what my dad said was words you had to take back. Pretty much if I say it - I freaking well meant it and won't take it back. :twisted::twisted:

Diplomacy first, if possible.


----------



## Celeste

I think that I need to find a good horse trailer to buy and just go somewhere to ride.


----------



## Joe4d

I should be yah muling instead of farting around on this computer, I am close enough for 1000 miles to be attainable, at 850 for the year,


----------



## QOS

You go boy!!!! So jealous Joe!!! Dang weather kept us in quiet a bit but the fall is having terrific weather!!!


----------



## Celeste

Rather than fight the demon dog, I just decided to ride in the arena. That is what I really need to be doing anyway. My horse is a bit more than rusty on moving off my legs and going at the speed that I want her to. She probably didn't do too bad considering how little I have worked with her. She backed beautifully. It was hard to get her to maintain a nice trot. She wanted to walk or canter. I made a bit of progress, but I really need to work with her more than every other month on these issues.


----------



## pony gal

I've logged over 400 hrs so far this yr.


----------



## QOS

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow trailriding friends. Sarge and Biscuit are sending greetings to the horses.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> My father in law had a man arrested for illegal hunting. The man had to pay a big fine. Several months later, one of his cows was shot and killed. My livestock is vulnerable to any enemies that I make. So even if I were not into the group hug philosophy, sometimes being slow to anger is a better thing.


Exactly. Karma is a strange thing and I honestly believe what goes around comes around.

Happy Thanksgiving all......we were going to ride today but my wife is old school and just can't help but fix a turkey and all the trimmings even though this year the grand kids aren't going to make the trip. It's already a bright sunshiny day with an expected high in the upper 60's and I'm chomping at the bit to ride.

We're planning to ride Saturday. A cold front is moving in for the weekend darn it. I know that a high of 47 is probably "to die for" this time of year up north, but that's somewhat chilly for southern boy...


----------



## Celeste

gunslinger said:


> Exactly. Karma is a strange thing and I honestly believe what goes around comes around.
> 
> 
> A cold front is moving in for the weekend darn it. I know that a high of 47 is probably "to die for" this time of year up north, but that's somewhat chilly for southern boy...


It wasn't natural Karma. It was ******* revenge Karma. I'm reasonably sure that the guys that got in trouble did it. Sometime after that, they threatened to burn us out if we didn't rent hunting land to them. The old dude had a heart attack and died shortly after that. Now that was Karma.

Of course a high of 47 is cold!!


----------



## QOS

That is a might bit chilly if the wind is blowing and there is humidity. Ugh...then it is not a pleasant ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!

I am cooking AND riding...I have baked the pies, pumpkin, apple, and mixed berries...once I put the turkey breast & ham in my youngest & I are going to ride for a while while Becca watches the oven!

It is 60 degrees right now and I am not wasting this weather!!!


----------



## Celeste

I could have planned a major trail ride if I had known that the kids were going to get sick and welch out on coming to dinner. I rode my horse in the arena today and she did a much better job of doing what I asked her to do. She finally agreed that trot was an option rather than just walk or canter too fast. I got her to maintain the trot really well. I have spent so much time trail riding that I have severely neglected other training.


----------



## QOS

I went to my mom's for dinner. Yum.....her cornbread dressing is KILLER. Two of my 3 kids were there, my sisters and their kids (well most of them) so we had a nice group. Ate way too much. Wish I could have rode. The weather is so nice today. I did take the boys out a medium size watermelon for them to enjoy. They ate some of it then decided it wasn't for them. LOL Should have just gave them alfalfa!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy thanksgiving all!

I worked today, but the shift was relatively uneventful, so def thankful for that. My family is doing the fancy meal on Saturday as that is when everyone had off work at the same time.

Got a call from my barn owner a short time ago that Dream came in from the pasture dead lame tonight. No wounds or swelling or heat and owner was watching them out in the pasture all day (its right behind her all-glass-in-the-back house) and nobody did anything funny. So fingers crossed for abscess. I will be going out at first light to see for myself. :/


----------



## Celeste

I hope Dream is ok!!


----------



## QOS

Hope Dreams is ok and it is nothing serious. The horse I think she looks like here was running in her paddock yesterday and fell and spraddled her back legs in a split. It took them nearly 45 minutes to get her up. She got up just before her owner got there. She lives 30 minutes away. She was walking stiffly and the vet said she would most likely need 90 days rest. Dang. Hate to hear about horses get hurt!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'm hoping Dream is fine in the am when you see her...maybe it is one of those times when a horse can easily take a wrong step and bruise his feet. 


Chivas was really good today, really enjoyed the attention and i think even enjoyed the time under saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm hoping Dream is fine in the am when you see her...



Dream was fine. 100% sound, no swelling, no heat, no nothing. 

Wish she could tell me what the issue had been, but meanwhile I am just thrilled she is ok now!!


----------



## Joe4d

any sycamore or walnut trees around ? Ive seen em get a big sycamore seed pod wedged beside the frog, makes limp really bad till they brush it out.


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> any sycamore or walnut trees around ? Ive seen em get a big sycamore seed pod wedged beside the frog, makes limp really bad till they brush it out.


That happened to my wife's horse Sonny trail riding last weekend. Hoof picked it out and he was fine.


----------



## Joe4d

ok guys, 151 miles and 37 days to get there, we shall see. One park near me has a decent wooden corral in the trailer parking area, If I haul General Beauregard out of retirement, and pony express on two horses,,,, hummmm


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> ok guys, 151 miles and 37 days to get there, we shall see. One park near me has a decent wooden corral in the trailer parking area, If I haul General Beauregard out of retirement, and pony express on two horses,,,, hummmm


You can do it Joe!!

If you ride:
every day @ 4.1 mpd
or
3 days per week (12 days) @ 12.6 mpd
or
10 days @ 15.1 mpd
or
3 days total @ 50.333333333333 mpd

LOL


----------



## Joe4d

LOL
well I am at work till midnight but got sat an sun off and thr GF has to work, so that will cut down distractions. If I can get out of bed in the AM, could have a 20 mile or so day, going to a new state park I have never ridden before. Only 34 mile drive but have to cross on ferry so bout 1.5 hour drive. Normal park I ride is 45 miles just drive, but am getting so bored making laps at petersburg.


----------



## pony gal

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving. Due to our son's work schedule we celebrated on Tues so I went trail riding with friends yesterday. We rode for 7.5 hrs.


----------



## QOS

Friday was Honey Darling Precious' birthday and he joined my cousin and me on a ride out at Tyrrell Park. What a blast. We saw the same big alligator sunning himself, an eagle and I think a pot bellied pig. It didn't look like the regular hogs out there. We crossed the same place I went last week where I dismounted as it was a hairpin turn around a steep dropoff. Sarge went like a champ and Biscuit followed with no problem. My cousin's horse said "I don't think so". She finally had to dismount and walk him around it. We cantered in the woods and it was just a blast. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> LOL
> well I am at work till midnight but got sat an sun off and thr GF has to work, so that will cut down distractions. If I can get out of bed in the AM, could have a 20 mile or so day, going to a new state park I have never ridden before. Only 34 mile drive but have to cross on ferry so bout 1.5 hour drive. Normal park I ride is 45 miles just drive, but am getting so bored making laps at petersburg.


Why don't you camp overnight and ride both days? That will get you down to 111 miles. 

I have to check my miles, I think I need 22+/-. I need to get over to the national forest and do the 10 mile trail. Chivas is FAT and needs a good workout.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Why don't you camp overnight and ride both days? That will get you down to 111 miles.
> 
> I have to check my miles, I think I need 22+/-. I need to get over to the national forest and do the 10 mile trail. Chivas is FAT and needs a good workout.


We're headed to the Chickamauga Battle Field this morning......and the Cohutta's tomorrow. Come join us.

Looks like winter is here....freeze this morning and tomorrow morning.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> We're headed to the Chickamauga Battle Field this morning......and the Cohutta's tomorrow. Come join us.
> 
> Looks like winter is here....freeze this morning and tomorrow morning.


I'd love to ride with you!! Chatanooga is about 2 hrs away. I did not realize there were riding trails there, what are they like? 

This is my weekend to work though, so no riding.


----------



## Joe4d

867...


----------



## Celeste

I just got back from my parent's house which is about 20 miles south of Chickamauga Battle Field! I rode there when I was a kid. Great place.


----------



## Celeste

Joe4d said:


> 867...


Go Joe!!!


----------



## QOS

Got to get out again today and planning on going tomorrow. I rode with my stable buddy and cousin. We went on the same trail we went on last week that we had to turn around on because it was overgrown. On the way there we encountered 2 small adult hogs and 11 :shock: babies. They were LITTLE = probably no more than 7 or 8" tall. We got to the overgrown part and my cousin led the way as she knew the trail there. We crossed over a small part of the golf course and way out in front of the park. It was a blast. Ready to go again. Today was 6.3 miles and I now have a paltry sum of 350.6 miles for the year.


----------



## Joe4d

879...


----------



## Celeste

Joe, you're gonna make it!!


----------



## QOS

I think you will make it too, Joe!!! Way to go!!!

I went riding with Hubby and my cousin at Tyrrell Park. It is a zoo out there. We saw the same alligator again today in the same place on Willow Bayou, then went down trails beside the bayou where we haven't been able to get down for the past 2 years due to it being overgrown. Barry saw an otter and we saw another alligator up on the bank in front of us....it rolled in the water. I had my camera on but while I can hear myself talking about the alligator I can't see it on the video. We rounded a corner and kept going and we were in a canter and Biscuit shied at a piece of cloth on the ground. We were right near the edge of a slope down to a canal when he spooked and I dang near lost my seat. I think I was hanging out over air and he spooked into Kelllie's space and she nearly had a cow because they were right on the edge. 

I cantered Biscuit through the woods but it was a very fast canter. When I tried to slow him down he drops into a trot! We covered 6.9 miles today.


----------



## Celeste

Wow! Way to hang on! I'm glad you stayed on.


----------



## QOS

Dang Celeste, that is the closest I have come to coming off of Biscuit out on the trails. If I hadn't grabbed the pommel I think I would have came off. I am still not that steady and losing my balance so that didn't help either! I was thrilled though to ride 3 days in a row. Had a blast! Hope everyone was able to get out and ride. It is raining a little here now but the weekend was glorious weather.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> I'd love to ride with you!! Chatanooga is about 2 hrs away. I did not realize there were riding trails there, what are they like?
> 
> This is my weekend to work though, so no riding.


Most of the trails aren't in Chattanooga proper, but rather in the surrounding area. 

We rode Sumac Creek Trail in N. Georgia yesterday in the Chattahoochee National Forest and often ride in the Cherokee National Forest of Tennessee and the Cohutta Wilderness area in N. Georgia. Loads of trails, and all the gated forest roads are open to horses as well. 

Most of the trails are challenging in places, but the real challenge is trailering in. The forest roads are steep, gravel roads, having only one lane in many places. Right now, the hunting season is really the determining factor as both forests are wildlife management areas and the hunting season is regulated as such and not open the same schedule as the state wide season. Last weekend it was open in the Cherokee in Tennessee but closed in the Cohutta's so we picked a trail in Georgia. Next weekend it's open in both states so we'll probably go somewhere else.

There are several other places outside of the National Forests, the Chickamauga battle field being one. We rode there Saturday. Trails are easy and it's a good place to expose a horse to everything from monuments and placards to hikers, bikers, dogs, road crossings, car traffic and screaming "me me's".....you'll come up on about anything there. Kite's, Frisbees, umbrellas, footballs.... etc. The often have artillery demonstrations so lots of spooky things for a horse to deal with. We ride there often. I still get a spook or two every time I ride there and my wife says Miss Lacey see's horse ghosts. Lots of men and animals killed there....maybe that's what it is. 150th anniversary of the battle is coming up in September, should be fun.

Then there's Pigeon mountain and Cloudland Canyon too....

We prefer the National Forest.....myself, wife, and a friend rode all day yesterday and never saw another soul. Beautiful scenery and solitude. It don't get much better than that. Haven't seen a bear this fall, saw several in the spring.

We'd love to have you join us....


----------



## Joe4d

891...


----------



## Cacowgirl

You are racking up those miles, Joe!


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Most of the trails aren't in Chattanooga proper, but rather in the surrounding area.
> 
> We rode Sumac Creek Trail in N. Georgia yesterday in the Chattahoochee National Forest and often ride in the Cherokee National Forest of Tennessee and the Cohutta Wilderness area in N. Georgia. Loads of trails, and all the gated forest roads are open to horses as well.
> 
> Most of the trails are challenging in places, but the real challenge is trailering in. The forest roads are steep, gravel roads, having only one lane in many places. Right now, the hunting season is really the determining factor as both forests are wildlife management areas and the hunting season is regulated as such and not open the same schedule as the state wide season. Last weekend it was open in the Cherokee in Tennessee but closed in the Cohutta's so we picked a trail in Georgia. Next weekend it's open in both states so we'll probably go somewhere else.
> 
> There are several other places outside of the National Forests, the Chickamauga battle field being one. We rode there Saturday. Trails are easy and it's a good place to expose a horse to everything from monuments and placards to hikers, bikers, dogs, road crossings, car traffic and screaming "me me's".....you'll come up on about anything there. Kite's, Frisbees, umbrellas, footballs.... etc. The often have artillery demonstrations so lots of spooky things for a horse to deal with. We ride there often. I still get a spook or two every time I ride there and my wife says Miss Lacey see's horse ghosts. Lots of men and animals killed there....maybe that's what it is. 150th anniversary of the battle is coming up in September, should be fun.
> 
> Then there's Pigeon mountain and Cloudland Canyon too....
> 
> We prefer the National Forest.....myself, wife, and a friend rode all day yesterday and never saw another soul. Beautiful scenery and solitude. It don't get much better than that. Haven't seen a bear this fall, saw several in the spring.
> 
> We'd love to have you join us....


I'm not sure my rig would make it up those roads...I have an F150 4.8L 2 wheel drive and a Brenderup. The truck hauls fine on flat roads, and most hills, but not so good on the bigger mountains. 

I am off this Saturday & Sunday, but work Friday night, so Sunday would be best. I would have to leave one daughter & horse home because it is a 2 horse. The older one, Becca would much rather see her boyfriend anyway! 

The horses don't have shoes, is it really rocky? Chivas would be fine, but Jenny's horse is older and has soft hooves.


----------



## QOS

I am jealous!!!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne, check your private messages. Hunting season is closed in the South Cherokee WMA so we thought we'd ride just north of the Tennessee/GA state line.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I just saw the message, sorry haven't been on the computer in a bit.


----------



## gunslinger

I think AnitaAnne and I have worked out the details for my wife and I to ride with her....

Either Saturday or Sunday Dec 15th or 16th......at the Chickamauga Battle Field in Ft. Oglethorpe GA ......tentative depending on her work schedule and the weather.

9 mile loop most likely.....could do a shorter loop or add some mileage to this one.

Trails are not difficult, rock for about 3 miles or so...and there's lots of distractions.....people, monuments, dogs on leashes, bicycles, kids with frisbee's etc....every so often artillery fire....

US National Park, has cell phone coverage and tons of history.

Any others care to join us?


----------



## Celeste

I can't now, but hopefully eventually we will have a trailer and the time to do it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> I think AnitaAnne and I have worked out the details for my wife and I to ride with her....
> 
> Either Saturday or Sunday Dec 15th or 16th......at the Chickamauga Battle Field in Ft. Oglethorpe GA ......tentative depending on her work schedule and the weather.
> 
> 9 mile loop most likely.....could do a shorter loop or add some mileage to this one.
> 
> Trails are not difficult, rock for about 3 miles or so...and there's lots of distractions.....people, monuments, dogs on leashes, bicycles, kids with frisbee's etc....every so often artillery fire....
> 
> US National Park, has cell phone coverage and tons of history.
> 
> Any others care to join us?


I am so looking forward to this ride! It will be fun to see how Chivas reacts to everything, we've never seen anything on our few rides at Warden Station, except a puddle or two...Thanks for arranging this Gunslinger! 

It would be great if some others come too!!


----------



## pony gal

I rode Jasie about 4 miles today. I don't usually keep track of miles because I log hrs for the AHA and the NHLA (a riding club I belong to). She's my slow poke it took us 1 1/4hrs.


----------



## Celeste

We rode 3.4 miles today. We have worked out something with the pitbull owner. I send him a text message and he puts the dog in the pen. I could hear her trying to tear out of the pen, but she couldn't get out. That was a good thing. 

We saw a mother deer and her half grown baby. On the way out, the horses saw them and just snorted a little bit. On the way home, the same deer jumped out and scared us a bit. The Princess started to bolt, but she set right down into a stop when I pulled back. She was a little bit jiggy after that, but she did well.

Total is 161.2 miles. We may not get much more than that this year because Clay has a heart cath scheduled on Thursday. Hopefully it won't put him out of the running for too long. Depends on what they find.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, glad you worked that out with the owner. Works for everyone. Well done!!! Glad Princess was a good girl today and sorry about the heart cath. That doesn't sound like any fun at all. Will be adding that to my prayers list!


----------



## Celeste

Thanks. He seems ok, but the doctor said he needs to get it done. He had a couple of real bad spells.


----------



## Joe4d

913,,, I sure wish my new saddle with the gel pad seat would hurry up and get here, my butt is weary. Went to a christmas parade yesterday, shoulda known better than to leave it to the women folk to plan, or should I say dont plan the operation.... "We can just ride the horses to town so meet at my place its only 6 miles we can cut through the woods,..,,, 18 miles later, ummm "I think its gonna get dark on us" Ya think ? yep so trapsing through woods and fields dressed as the grinch and a horse freakign out over jingle bells.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, we need Grinch pictures.


----------



## AnnaHalford

Celeste said:


> Joe, we need Grinch pictures.


Oh, we really do...


----------



## gunslinger

LOL...I don't think I'd post those pictures if I were you Joe.....:lol:


----------



## pony gal

My friend rides with bells on her horse. The first time Moz heard them (she was behind him) he spooked like someone goosed him. By the end of the day he was ignoring them. 
I hadn't entered my riding hrs onto the computer since April so I took the time yesterday to get caught up. I logged 416.75 hrs this yr.


----------



## Joe4d

This is from a couple years ago parade, different horse, same costume,


----------



## QOS

Joe that is just hysterical. You need my cousin Kellie to play your rides...OMG she is one serious planner right down to the last piece of hay. Hahahaha she could galvanize the most shiftless of souls!


----------



## Joe4d

got some from Saturday,,,,


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> got some from Saturday,,,,


Super fabulous Joe!! I love the matching green bridle!! hahahahahahaha

you are going to make your goal!


----------



## AnitaAnne

OK, so I did get in some riding on Chivas Saturday, but Sunday I headed to North Carolina to look at a horse...and I bought him and brought him home today! It was a marathon drive and he was acting up in the trailer the whole way...but we came home safe and sound and he is snug as a bug in his stall

here is a link to his sale page for those who are interested...
Andrea Rutings Sandhills Dressage


----------



## Celeste

Wow! That is awesome! I didn't know you were going to look at another horse. I hope he works out. He looks like a nice horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Wow! That is awesome! I didn't know you were going to look at another horse. I hope he works out. He looks like a nice horse.


I have been looking for another horse for a while, and I was tired of looking...

I missed trotting and wanted a taller horse to do Dressage. I don't know if the new one will have the energy to do endurance, but he acted up the ENTIRE 9 hour drive home, so he seems to have good endurance!!

Driving thru Altanta during rush hour with a horse was really fun (!) especially with a horse pitching a fit everytime I slowed down or stopped.


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann, he is nice!!! That sucks about the misbehaving in the trailer though. Was he kicking or what? That would have been the pits for 9 hours. The Brenderup can take it - they are tough! Maybe next time he will be settled down and not having a fit in the trailer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Anita Ann, he is nice!!! That sucks about the misbehaving in thetrailer though. Was he kicking or what? That would have been the pits for 9 hours. The Brenderup can take it - they are tough! Maybe next time he will be settled down and not having a fit in the trailer.


I thought he would get tired and settle down, like Chivas did, but didn't happen! He kicked, he pawed, he jumped around. Was rockin the trailer at every stop. He was quiet when I gave him breaks with the door opened and me sitting there, so I have hope! I am out here in the pasture and he looks black!


----------



## QOS

Has he not been hauled much?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congratulations on your new horse. Hope he settles down in the trailer for you in the future-maybe if he's hauled w/another horse?


----------



## Celeste

After 9 hours, he should be pretty much trained now. He'll probably be better next time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cacowgirl said:


> Congratulations on your new horse. Hope he settles down in the trailer for you in the future-maybe if he's hauled w/another horse?


I hope your right!


----------



## Celeste

Has he settled in ok? Have you taken him out and ridden him since you got him home?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Has he settled in ok? Have you taken him out and ridden him since you got him home?


No riding yet! The poor horse is being terrorized by Chivas, so everyone is being exercised in the pasture. LOL

I stayed for over an hour supervising, and everything was fine, then I drive an hour away to look at some hay and I get a call the horse is out! 

Luckily he is not hurt, I suspect he jumped the fence...

He has a new name...Drambuie


----------



## Celeste

It sounds like he will be great as a hunter/jumper.


----------



## QOS

Is he an escape artist?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It sounds like he will be great as a hunter/jumper.


Well, not with me he won't! I don't do much jumping anymore...only logs in the trail or something, not 4' oxers and such! 

I plan to turn Drambuie into a fabulous Dressage horse and compete!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> Is he an escape artist?


Hahaha! I hope not!


----------



## QOS

He is going to be great! Tell your other horse to quit terrorizing him!!! LOL Sarge lets any new horse know really quick he is in charge. Not mean - just bossy. Biscuit still stands 2 feet behind him!


----------



## Celeste

Whenever I have brought in a new horse, one of the horses will chase them around for a while. They eventually get it all sorted out and do fine.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I just got back from riding Drambuie! What fun to trot again, and such a big trot too!! No lunging first either, just saddle up and go! I didn't canter today cause I want to get him to understand my signal first, plus he is a little hard headed. We worked on trot and walk. No backing as of yet, or at least I couldn't figure out how to get him to back. 

Also, he totally refused to walk over the little bridge I built in the arena, so this explains a lot why we had such dificulty with the trailer!! I eventually got him to put his front feet on the bridge, but it took a while. I plan to bring some treats out there tomorrow and practice some more. 

Plus Drambuie fits in the sheet & blankets that Baby wore, so that is a big $$ savings for me! He is wearing the fly sheet right now and it looks great on him. 

Plan to ride Chivas this afternoon!

Drambuie in his new bridle and his fly sheet.


----------



## pony gal

I messed up yesterday, was in the house most of the day doing paperwork for our rental. Went out in the afternoon and it was gorgeous so I saddled Jas up and went for an hr ride. Should have left the work go until today since it's been raining most of the day, and hauled out yesterday for a long ride. DARN


----------



## AnitaAnne

pony gal said:


> I messed up yesterday, was in the house most of the day doing paperwork for our rental. Went out in the afternoon and it was gorgeous so I saddled Jas up and went for an hr ride. Should have left the work go until today since it's been raining most of the day, and hauled out yesterday for a long ride. DARN


Bummer. I wish it would only rain at night!!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Bummer. I wish it would only rain at night!!


That is an excellent suggestion. We should write our senators.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, I like your horse. I really hope he works out well for you.


----------



## QOS

sounds like a good day on the new boy!!!!


----------



## BlooBabe

Well I finally killed my GPS. It was a terrible day because it was working when I started the ride. I hadn't noticed it wasn't working until I was lost in the woods. If the days weren't so darn short it wouldn't have been a problem but being a fan of horror movies and being lost in the woods in the dark is not a good combination. The horse I was riding was amazing dealing with my anxiety without a care in the world. He didn't even flinch when the police atv came to show us the way out. They even brought a trailer so we didn't have to ride home and he loaded up like it was any other trail ride. I don't know the exact amount of miles we rode because we backtracked and looped around so many times but when we were led out the officer told me that we were 25 miles from the barn. 

Anyone wanna guess what's on the top of my christmas list this year?


----------



## QOS

ooohhhhhh Bloobabe...so glad you got out!!!!Hahahahah I have rode out too far to get back before nightfall and had to be rescued!!! 

So. What kind of Garmin are you anglin' for? I have been a very good girl and hoping Santa will bring me a new Garmin!!! (I scratched the face of mine - duh!!!)


----------



## AnitaAnne

What an adventure BooBabe! But how did the police know to come search? Were you out alone?? 

What's the rest of the story??

(Check Amazon for good prices on GPS, just in case Santa is busy)


----------



## AnitaAnne

I didn't get a chance to write to my sentators, as Celeste suggested, so it rained today! Drat.

I wanted to work with Drambuie on the bridge today. I am sure once I get him to willingly walk over the bridge he will be much easier to load in the trailer. 

But the good news is all of them love the new I hay I got delivered Thursday, and I love that they delivered it and only charged $25.00 extra!


----------



## Celeste

I am hoping that I can ride for a little while tomorrow if only in the arena. My husband is doing well from his heart procedure. The hardest part is getting him to hold still and not overdo. That should be a good sign. It was a beautiful day here. AnitaAnne, we needed to swap weather. Rain would have made me feel better about being trapped inside.


----------



## QOS

I got out today with my cousin. I am on restriction of just walking. My mom was all concerned that riding was perhaps making my pinched nerve worse. LOL I told her I was riding with Nurse Rachet and I would be lucky if I wasn't ponied or led on a lead line in the area. My cousin Kellie is a nurse and is about to have a fit over these issues I am having.

We started out and got all the way around the woods and started another round and it started sprinkling. We kept going - then it started raining. Oh joy. I don't mind riding in the rain but we were in the woods and it then became a muddy mess and Elan was slipping.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I am hoping that I can ride for a little while tomorrow if only in the arena. My husband is doing well from his heart procedure. The hardest part is getting him to hold still and not overdo. That should be a good sign. It was a beautiful day here. AnitaAnne, we needed to swap weather. Rain would have made me feel better about being trapped inside.


I am so happy he is doing well...that is a good sign that he wants to do a lot, he must be feeling really good! 

You might get the rain tonight.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, so glad he is doing better!!! Hope he is up to his old self soon.


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm looking at the foretrex or fenix series. I don't know much about any other brand of wrist worn GPS systems. I don't mind shelling out for a good product. My dad jokingly said he's going to get me a dog tracking collar to make it easier for the police next time. It's a hassle going into the bag every few minutes with a hand held to check if I'm going the right way, especially when riding new horses or the trainees so it's easier to just look down at my wrist and push a few buttons (especially since I drop almost everything that isn't attached to my body). If my boy were in commission I wouldn't worry about what kind to get but he's not going to be able to hold extra weight until the spring at the earliest so I need convenience.


The police told me to stay put or get to an easy turn around point and not to move. We were already in a field but it was surrounded by trees. I was so afraid that someone was going to pop us and shoot Castiel (the horse), he did fine, I took off his bridle so he could graze and he didn't have a care in the world until the rescue team showed up then I got back on. I'm just glad he was a well seasoned trail horse and not one of the greenies I've been working with or I would have been up a creek. I had to call the police and have them 'ping' my phone to find me. It was scary, I was out by myself exploring a new trail system that ended up being way more intricate than I originally thought. At least there was no rain. I probably would have had a heart attack if it were raining and/or foggy. 
It was quite a spectacle showing back up at the barn with a police escort though. My dad nearly died laughing when he saw me get out of the truck and the officer with Castiel.

I'm praying for rain for the next few days to recuperate from that ride. So anyone who wants them can have my sunny days, I'll take the rain.


----------



## QOS

BlooBabe, at least you got back in one piece and that is all that matters!!! I am sure your dad got a kick out of but was glad to see you just the same.

I have an eTrex Venture HC and I have thought about getting the wrist one. Dang...they need to make one specifically for use trail riders!!! I do like the ones with the camera in it but geez louise, those are pretty dang pricey!


----------



## Joe4d

i have a foretrex 301, good tool for tracking speed and distance, danged if i could ever figure out how to navigate with one though,. and the directions are worthless.


----------



## QOS

I have never had one to play with Joe, so I don't know if you can navigate with them or not. I would like one on the wrist though so I didn't have to continuously pick it up to look at it. I had to take mine out of my water bottle holder thingy because it was filling up with rain water!! I know they are somewhat waterproof but I didn't want to push that!


----------



## Celeste

We are about to dry up and blow away. We could really use some of that rain.


----------



## QOS

Well, check this out Celeste. Kellie's neighbor was at the park stables on some photo shoots. We walked over to say hi to her and she snapped this picture of us....we are all wet to say the least. We had a great time rain or not. We had so much rain earlier this year we were sick to death of it but it hasn't rained much lately (Tuesday it poured so hard it flooded) so we really need the rain.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I've got the foretrex 301 also, it works great and convenient on the wrist. I know it can track to and from places, but I've never done it.


----------



## Celeste

Well my riding partner (and husband) is laid up after his little "non-surgical surgery". I decided to take my horse out for a solo ride. Only did .74 miles. She was nervous, wired, hot, and really wanted to jig or run, but she didn't. She was totally knotted up into a ball of nerves, snorting at every squirrel in the woods. A tiny bit of "The Psycho Princess" is still under the surface. But she didn't balk, bolt, rear, buck, or even force me to continuously pull on the reins. It was a tiny ride to most folks. To an old fat woman on a Psycho Princess, it was big. I would have gone further, but I heard a rifle shot coming from the area that I was headed into. (Saved by the bell?) I may have almost given Clay a heart attack by riding her off by myself so soon after his heart procedure. He lived. And I think that my horse is on the way to being what she should be. 

Total 161.94.


----------



## QOS

Glad you got out - sorry you were riding the Psycho Princess today...nothing ruins a ride like a snorting dragon for a mount!!!

Hope your Honey Darling Precious is getting better!


----------



## Celeste

I am going to have to ride the dragon to find the Pretty Princess again if I ever want to take her out alone. She used to be that way on every ride. It will take a while. I hope my Honey Darling Precious will be back in the saddle soon.

She looks like such an angel in her Santa hat, doesn't she? Lol! She really didn't do anything wrong except stay tied in a knot. Lol. Poor little Princess.


----------



## QOS

You'll get there!!!


----------



## Celeste

The main thing is that she is willing to try. The rest will all work out. I could make a huge list of horses that I have ridden over the years that just weren't willing to go places that they were afraid of.


----------



## QOS

I was unclear on something - was she always the Pretty Princess before or the Breathing Dragon? If she was the Pretty Princess what caused her to turn into a Dragon?


----------



## Celeste

She used to be the Psycho Princess. She got promoted to Pretty Princess only recently. She is only slightly backslid.


----------



## Joe4d

you need to stop rewarding her for acting up. You sound like you are teaching her to be crazy. Horse acts like a fool, you take her home. You just keep telling her to act a fool. I get a horse acting stupid I ride it harder, if its too stupid to stay on safely I'll lunge it till its tongue is hanging out , then get back on. I'll either end up with a sane horse that acts right. Or a nutjob in really great physical condition. And yep have gotten those too.


----------



## Celeste

No Joe, I went home because people were shooting just beyond where I rode to. I only intended to go on a short ride because I have a sick husband at home. She'll be ok. She had never been out alone and I think she will be fine.


----------



## SueNH

If I turned around every time I heard gunfire here I'd never leave the house. It's year round.

I do have little bells I clip on during hunting season and I throw a blaze orange vest on. Beyond that I'm not going to held hostage by fear.


----------



## QOS

Little bells? Dang, I think you need so big bells....:shock: 

I wouldn't mind riding in certain places in hunting season but my riding buddies aren't too keen on it. We can ride at Tyrrell as there is no hunting or go down to the beach in the winter as it is way too freaking hot to ride there in the summer. When we rode in Mississippi on opening bow weekend in October I had an orange vest on and some little rhythm beads and bells on. They weren't very loud - heck I could barely hear them!


----------



## SueNH

The bells are bigger than rhythm bells but not as big a sleigh bells. I do have a set of sleigh bells that I can hang on the horn but they are kind of loud and annoying.

These are the ones I use. Light enough to clip to the reins without interfering. Loud enough to notify humans of my approach but not scare the wildlife. Dirt cheap too. I'm still here so I guess it works.

Brass Bird Rabbit Large 1" Jingle Bells 4pk | eBay


----------



## QOS

I like those Sue!!! They are pretty too!


----------



## AnitaAnne

We heard gunfire while riding Sunday, but luckily it was far enough away so wasn't too loud. Drambuie jumped but that's all he did because I was riding with my daughter & her horse is totally broke and nothing spooks him. Anyway, Drambuie looked to Dreamer, and so didn't act up since Dreamer was so un-caring about the gunshot. There was only one shot, so that helps too...

I think if the shooting was closer and I was alone with Drambuie, there might have been a problem. 

I am training the horses to bells too. Chivas & Dreamer wear them all the time now, without a problem. I am working on getting Drambuie & Sassy comfortable with them.

I bought my bells at Wally World, they are in the camping section, and come with a magnetic cover that will keep the bells silent when you want them to, or take the cover off and they jingle! It works great for training!!

I rode Friday & Sunday, total 4.3 miles = 79.8 I might just make my tiny goal....


----------



## RiverBelle

I haven't had a horse in a long time, and I went out and bought four of them just two days ago. SHEW. But I would really love to do this idea during 2013!! Knowing how much I love to ride and how many miles these horses I have need on them, this sounds like a wonderful idea to keep me and the horses inspired! I am very excited to get to start riding again! I plan on getting them out after my finals tomorrow.
The man I bought them from gave me a 30 day guarantee, but I am going to have a friend of mine who is a bit more experiences to ride them first. But after that, I am going to get right on this '2013' miles!
Luckily, I just opened my own business so I will have plenty of time to ride!! If you can, re-open a new forum for 2013 so we can keep this going!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

RiverBelle said:


> I haven't had a horse in a long time, and I went out and bought four of them just two days ago. SHEW. But I would really love to do this idea during 2013!! Knowing how much I love to ride and how many miles these horses I have need on them, this sounds like a wonderful idea to keep me and the horses inspired! I am very excited to get to start riding again! I plan on getting them out after my finals tomorrow.
> The man I bought them from gave me a 30 day guarantee, but I am going to have a friend of mine who is a bit more experiences to ride them first. But after that, I am going to get right on this '2013' miles!
> Luckily, I just opened my own business so I will have plenty of time to ride!! If you can, re-open a new forum for 2013 so we can keep this going!!


WOW! 4 horses in one day is a lot...sounds like there is a good story behind this...do tell!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne, had I know you didn't have to work you could have rode with us this weekend.

We rode the battlefield on Saturday (9 miles), and Dry Creek, (west of Resaca GA 14.7 miles) which is somewhat close to you, on Sunday.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> AnitaAnne, had I know you didn't have to work you could have rode with us this weekend.
> 
> We rode the battlefield on Saturday (9 miles), and Dry Creek, (west of Resaca GA 14.7 miles) which is somewhat close to you, on Sunday.


I did work Saturday & Sunday, I just didn't sleep much! Saturday we went on a short ride in the morning, then I slept from 2-4 pm before working 7p-7a. 

I woke up at 2 pm Sunday & couldn't get back to sleep so Jenny & i went on a short ride from 3-5pm then it was back to work 7p-7a. 

We were just riding in the pasture, no time to drive anywhere...

It rained all day yesterday, and now it is COLD @ 38 degrees, have to get out the warm clothes finally.

Gunslinger, we can ride Sunday, ok?


----------



## Celeste

I am jealous that y'all live so close together. I wish that we could haul up and ride with you. Maybe eventually it will work out.


----------



## AnnaHalford

Although an avid follower, I haven´t been adding to this thread because I never know the distances I ride. But I do today, so my total for this thread is 85 miles over 4 days, riding and packing. Plus some photos. 

Lunch stop on the first day.









The grazing was too good to ignore









Nearly a dream campsite. Unfortunately, we had to walk a half mile to get water. Still...









Not really a trail, but we still had to follow it. 









Parking spaces are not just for cars, right?









Minina fills her belly at the end of the second day









Faithful Canelo bringin up the rear, and a couple of temporary trail companions who stuck with us for a few miles









River crossing #1 of 4 in less than an hour









Heading towards the camp at the end of the third day









Yep, the volcano´s still there...


----------



## Celeste

Wow, you really made up for lost time. Where was this 4 day ride?


----------



## QOS

wow wee...we need MORE information!!!!! Gorgeous pics...join in. You don't need to say your miles ya know...we are all happy campers here.


----------



## gunslinger

From the link provided they appear to be in Chile.....which would make sense as green as it is.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> I did work Saturday & Sunday, I just didn't sleep much! Saturday we went on a short ride in the morning, then I slept from 2-4 pm before working 7p-7a.
> 
> I woke up at 2 pm Sunday & couldn't get back to sleep so Jenny & i went on a short ride from 3-5pm then it was back to work 7p-7a.
> 
> We were just riding in the pasture, no time to drive anywhere...
> 
> It rained all day yesterday, and now it is COLD @ 38 degrees, have to get out the warm clothes finally.
> 
> Gunslinger, we can ride Sunday, ok?


Sure! According the the weatherman/girl/person, Sunday might be a little better day.....

The farrier is coming out tomorrow, taking the shoes off Sonny for the winter so he's on vacation till spring.....Trimming Jack and Miss Lacy....Miss Lacy is getting a little long in the toe and her Renegades are tight...

The wife is getting toe surgery in January so I'm not quite sure what that's going to do to our riding schedule. Last year we didn't ride a lot in January or February but if the weather is nice.....well?

We're at 336.08 so far this year...We'll probably get to 400 before the end of the year, weather cooperating...

I was hoping to get to 500 next year but I think I'm going to have to ride more in the cold of winter and the heat of summer to hit that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnnaHalford said:


> Although an avid follower, I haven´t been adding to this thread because I never know the distances I ride. But I do today, so my total for this thread is 85 miles over 4 days, riding and packing. Plus some photos.


Welcome! Beautiful pictures and super cute horses! Looks like a fantastic trip, where were you?


----------



## AnnaHalford

Thanks for the comments (and sorry for the photos which were a bit more huge than I thought). We are indeed in Chile, although hopefully not for much longer - the horses go into quarantine on Friday for two weeks and then we head for Argentina via a pass just the other side of that volcano in the photos. It is pretty green here at the moment although there´s been some drought a couple of hundred miles north of here - luckily for us, we´re in an agricultural region with a canal system of irrigation so we´re fairly sure of finding water at least once a day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnnaHalford said:


> Thanks for the comments (and sorry for the photos which were a bit more huge than I thought). We are indeed in Chile, although hopefully not for much longer - the horses go into quarantine on Friday for two weeks and then we head for Argentina via a pass just the other side of that volcano in the photos. It is pretty green here at the moment although there´s been some drought a couple of hundred miles north of here - luckily for us, we´re in an agricultural region with a canal system of irrigation so we´re fairly sure of finding water at least once a day.


So those are your own horses? What breed are they?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I am jealous that y'all live so close together. I wish that we could haul up and ride with you. Maybe eventually it will work out.


You're about the same distance from me as Gunslinger, just in the opposite direction! Get a trailer (or borrow one) and I'll meet you somewhere...there are lots of places in Georgia I think...

I rode Drambuie first then Chivas today, can you say sore?? 

I got Drambuie up on the bridge twice today, before & after riding. He wouldn't go over it when I was on him though...maybe tomorrow! He did good once I got him thinking forward, and I even cantered a few strides on him before he dropped back into a trot. He is a lot of fun to ride but he is a bit hard-headed at times. Anyway, we ended on a good note

Chivas was fired up and going as fast as his little legs would go! He did really well today, it is such a difference how much he knows compared to Drambuie! Lots of fun riding him!! 

Total today 4.9 = ytd a paltry 84.7 about the same as Anna did in 4 days!! hahahahahahaha

I am going to aim for 250 miles in 2013!!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, I wish that I had the time, money, and energy to haul around different places and ride. Maybe it will happen eventually. It would be cool to buy a trailer. I have a great truck.


----------



## Joe4d

been working alot lately,,, I'm at work now actually. Lots of people taking off, which means lots of ovetime days available for scrooges like me. Any way didnt have to be to work till midnight, so saddled up and was able to knock out 21 miles. 
947


----------



## phantomhorse13

Joe4d said:


> been working alot lately,,, I'm at work now actually. Lots of people taking off, which means lots of ovetime days available for scrooges like me. Any way didnt have to be to work till midnight, so saddled up and was able to knock out 21 miles.
> 947


You going to have enough time off in the next 2 weeks to make your goal?! You are so close!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> been working alot lately,,, I'm at work now actually. Lots of people taking off, which means lots of ovetime days available for scrooges like me. Any way didnt have to be to work till midnight, so saddled up and was able to knock out 21 miles.
> 947


You are going to make it Joe!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Sure! According the the weatherman/girl/person, Sunday might be a little better day.....
> 
> The farrier is coming out tomorrow, taking the shoes off Sonny for the winter so he's on vacation till spring.....Trimming Jack and Miss Lacy....Miss Lacy is getting a little long in the toe and her Renegades are tight...
> 
> The wife is getting toe surgery in January so I'm not quite sure what that's going to do to our riding schedule. Last year we didn't ride a lot in January or February but if the weather is nice.....well?
> 
> We're at 336.08 so far this year...We'll probably get to 400 before the end of the year, weather cooperating...
> 
> I was hoping to get to 500 next year but I think I'm going to have to ride more in the cold of winter and the heat of summer to hit that.


I can trade with a co-worker & get Friday off work. Do you want to go Saturday instead? We are showing 60% chance of rain on Sunday...


----------



## QOS

wooo hoooo go Joe!!!!! 

We are supposed to ride Saturday but it is also supposed to rain. Dang...that will bite!


----------



## Celeste

For Joe, needing 53 miles is only two rides. GO JOE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe4d

Im trying to figure out a place I can ride in the dark if it comes to it, most places I ride are state and federal parks which close at night. Not many days off left.


----------



## Celeste

I think you win the prize anyway!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Gunslinger, I guess it is Sunday or another weekend...I do have to work Friday nite.


----------



## QOS

you will get it figured out Joe. 

I just checked the weather - we are riding in the morning and it is not supposed to rain til 4:00 PM Woot! Hope it is a go!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Gunslinger, I guess it is Sunday or another weekend...I do have to work Friday nite.


Sunday is good but the weather looks bad......


----------



## BlooBabe

I'm so jealous of everyone in the south. My rides have to end by 4:30 or it gets too dark to see the trails. It's also so cold it isn't fun to go out on long rides. Suddenly the thought of moving south doesn't seem so bad. After being mainly a trail rider being in an arena bores the crap out of me and my boy isn't as enthused either. There's not enough scenery or variety. If the horses I'm working would come with me I'd contemplate a move down south.


----------



## AnitaAnne

BlooBabe said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone in the south. My rides have to end by 4:30 or it gets too dark to see the trails. It's also so cold it isn't fun to go out on long rides. Suddenly the thought of moving south doesn't seem so bad. After being mainly a trail rider being in an arena bores the crap out of me and my boy isn't as enthused either. There's not enough scenery or variety. If the horses I'm working would come with me I'd contemplate a move down south.


Land is less expensive in the south, so it is less expensive to have horses too! Bring those horses with you!

Right now it has been wonderful to ride highs in the 55-65 range and lows in the 30-40 range. Absolutely wonderful to ride, but dark comes at the same time...4:30-5p right now. 

But you have to be willing to ride when it is 90-100 degrees and 95% humidity too...that is our summer, and it lasts for 6 months.


----------



## pony gal

I rode 4 hrs today with some friends. We saw a bald eagle, but it was too far away to get a decent picture.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Fifth ride on Drambuie today and I was able to ride him across the bridge three times!! I am so proud of him!! 

i forgot my Foretrex, so I don't know how far we rode today, but I only rode for about an hour. 

Hoping to ride at the Battlefield with Gunslinger and wife, but the weather does not seem to be cooperating...praying the storms hold off til Monday.


----------



## QOS

Got out and rode 8.3 miles with hubby, cousin and some friends old and new. Hogs/piglets ran out of the swamp about 20 feet in front of Sarge and Elan (cousin's horse) ran down the trail and back into the swamp area. I counted 12 but I could have missed a piglet. Alligator and eagle sightings so it was a nice day.

I have been busted down to just walking by my doctor and OMG it made my feet and legs more numb than if I had been trotting and standing up in the stirrups. Whatever the problem is, it needs to live with someone else. It is interrupting bonding with The Biscuit! We have 369.5 miles for the year. Way short of last year!


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I'm fairly new here, so haven't been following this thread all year. What a great idea! I have been using my phone GPS and keeping track of miles all year. My goal was 500 miles, which I now think was too low. I'm at 571 currently, and had 3 set backs through the year while sidelined with various injuries, so really should have been more miles. 

I just started endurance training this year- lots of long slow distance- so I'm hoping next year I can rack up the miles faster. Thinking of trying for 1000 miles ... :shock:

Is anyone doing the Distance Derby 2013 mileage competition? 
Distance Derby 2013


----------



## QOS

Thanks for posting that TheOtherHorse. I might join in next year.


----------



## gunslinger

gunslinger said:


> Sunday is good but the weather looks bad......



Well, AnitaAnne and I didn't get to ride today......dang weatherman/woman/person was right...

Like, how often does that happen?

It's been raining here most of the day so far....been watching Gene Autry movies.....sigh....:-(


----------



## AnnaHalford

Go Joe!

Anita Anne, yep, they´re my horses - well, mine and the boyfriend´s. Two are mutt horses (the grey pony and the bay mare) while the bay roan is a half-draft of some sort and the buckskin is half-Chilean horse. Nothing special, jsut workaday horses. But doing very nicely for us.


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnnaHalford said:


> Go Joe!
> 
> Anita Anne, yep, they´re my horses - well, mine and the boyfriend´s. Two are mutt horses (the grey pony and the bay mare) while the bay roan is a half-draft of some sort and the buckskin is half-Chilean horse. Nothing special, jsut workaday horses. But doing very nicely for us.


Well, they are cute as can be! Very capable & kind.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Well, AnitaAnne and I didn't get to ride today......dang weatherman/woman/person was right...
> 
> Like, how often does that happen?
> 
> It's been raining here most of the day so far....been watching Gene Autry movies.....sigh....:-(


Yeah, rain, rain, rain. Fortunately I got the stalls cleaned out before it started. 

We'll try again in two weeks Gunslinger, unless you want to go Christmas Eve.. 

I am not scheduled to work Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!! My girls are thrilled! 

Working New Years Eve & Day.

Who is planning to start their 2013 miles on New Year's Day??


----------



## Celeste

It is just starting to rain here. I may get in a couple more rides this year. I won't start out riding New Year's day, but hopefully soon thereafter. 

I hope that Joe gets in a couple of rides. I am living vicariously through him.


----------



## Joe4d

I am off tues-thurs, but made a dentist appointment for noon, wed. stupid me screws up whole day, shoulda made it for earlier, taken horse with me and rode afterwards. Sitting here looking for the calendar and trying to figure things out. Peterburg is all gravel, boring but a 10 mile loop of wide trails, lots of cantering. But General Beauregard doesnt have shoes or boots that fit the front. Chipoaks park, is big open fields, sucks when it is windy, and thats the forcast. No gravel though So Bo could handle it. Beaverdam is 70 mile drive, 9 mile trail one way so 18 out and back, very narrow and lots of roots, so hard to keep pace up much. York river is 40 miles mostly dirt trails, kinda lots of out and back spurs, bout an 18 mile route. Petersburg is easiest to get to and ride, but not sure how long emma can hang on the gravel , she is front shod. And tends to get a bit ouchy in the back eventually. Thinking of just packing a bucket of chicken, a bottle of Tarantula and just doing the 53 miles in one day on Emma at petersburg. Wish I had a near by longer trail on dirt


----------



## Celeste

You can change the dentist until after January 1st. (Well unless it is urgent that is.)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dentist appointments can be changed!! Don't waste three days off on a dentist! Make it on a workday...the ride is more important right now Joe


----------



## gunslinger

Go ride Joe....I've got a dremel tool, wire pliers, and 2 part epoxy.....

I'll fix you up when you get back.....:?


----------



## Joe4d

haha I did make it on a work day, Sick days are use or loose, so had to burn em before end of year. Teeth are good , just a cleaning.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, if you have sick days hanging around, surely you could get a sudden illness that could be cured only by riding. I will be glad to write you a doctor's excuse. Do they take out of state veterinarian notes?


----------



## QOS

LOL Celeste you are a riot! Joe - get out there and ride. wish I could. This busted down by the doctor sucks. Sigh......

I might have to stay off of Biscuit for a few weeks. I am really not happy about that!!! I want to ride!


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> LOL Celeste you are a riot! Joe - get out there and ride. wish I could. This busted down by the doctor sucks. Sigh......
> 
> I might have to stay off of Biscuit for a few weeks. I am really not happy about that!!! I want to ride!


That's tough. I hate that for you. I hope you feel better.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Celeste. I feel ok. I just can't walk worth a durn...I look like a drunken sailor. :-(


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> Thanks Celeste. I feel ok. I just can't walk worth a durn...I look like a drunken sailor. :-(



Didn't your daddy warn you about sailors?


----------



## Celeste

I got off of work a few minutes early and rode in the arena for a few minutes. Maybe there will be a few more trail rides this year. 

I hope Joe got to ride. So close.......


----------



## QOS

LOL my grandpa was a seaman - my great uncles were captains and my older cousin is a ships pilot - Sailors are the bomb!!!


----------



## Joe4d

Got 30.1 miles at 6.7 mph average today. Emma pulsed down in 13 minutes. When I went to do the trot out she gave me an eat [email protected] and die look, I figured I'd let her slide today.
977


----------



## QOS

Go Joe!!!!!! Today was such a beautiful day - wish I could have been riding!!! Hope you were riding in glorious weather!


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> Got 30.1 miles at 6.7 mph average today. Emma pulsed down in 13 minutes. When I went to do the trot out she gave me an eat [email protected] and die look, I figured I'd let her slide today.
> 977


Seems like a pretty good average.....I usually think when I average more than 4 mph I've traveled at a pretty good clip....


----------



## Joe4d

4 on a WTC horse is moving along, Emma is an old school TWH, she has a trail gait of about 4, and a flat easy gait of around 9, helps keep the pace up. When I drop he back to a walk I am still moving at 4. Most stock horses will drop down to 3. Her but was really kicked though and she was dehydrated. Kinda has me concerned about her future. It was a coll breezy day and with as much conditioning I have done I would think she would be farther along. I dont think she had anythign left in her tank. Not sure if shes gonna be more than a slow LD horse.


----------



## QOS

may take a little longer to get her there Joe


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congrats Joe for getting a 30+ mile ride in...there is still time to reach the goal! Plus you have clean teeth! And Gunslinger didn't need to use his dremmel...LOL

Isn't Emma a young horse? She may just need more time to build up the stamina. The dehydration is a bigger worry though, she has to stay hydrated to stay healthy. 

I had #6 ride on Drambuie today and it was the best ever!! I rode him over the bridge 4 times with him barely pausing. I was thrilled with his progress!! He is learning really quickly and retaining the knowledge so I am thrilled about that!!

He is still being a bit hard-headed and needing a lot of encouragement, but he is improving really quickly!! I am so proud of him!

But the best is his canter! OMG he has the nicest, roundest, rocking chair canter I have ever ridden! NICE mover! I cantered twice on him, and he was nice and forward and round. Thrilling to ride. I am really enjoying this horse a lot. 

Chivas has a slight runny nose, so I am giving him a short break. 

I came nowhere near Joe's speed, riding 3.9 miles in 1.5 hours...YTD 88.6

Denise my heart is breaking for you...


----------



## Celeste

I am so glad that Drambuie is working out for you. 

I rode for a short while today (15 minutes), and then my horse tried to lay down. She was angelic up to that point. I was worried about her, so I got off. I had a bad feeling about it because she was just acting weird. By the time I took the saddle off, she was showing signs of colic. Dang it! Well I gave her some IV banamine and walked her until I was about to fall over and she had passed a lot of manure. She is totally ok now. What I think happened was that we put out some of our better hay out yesterday. She probably ate way too much and had some gas. She is staying in without hay for the night.


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann - so glad that boy is working out!!! Hope to ride with you next spring - wouldn't that be fabulous to meet at Brushy Creek in Mississippi? OMG we would have a blast. 

Joe...give her a little more time. How old is she? I can't remember!!! 

Celeste - glad the princess is ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So glad the princess is ok Celeste.

Denise it will be wonderful to meet in Mississippi to ride! i will plan on getting Drambuie ready, I think he would keep pace with Biscuit better than Chivas. 

Tomorrow, bell training!


----------



## Celeste

I just went back out to the barn and she is mad as the dickens that she can't go out and eat more hay. I think she'll be ok.


----------



## QOS

too bad the princess is mad but that is a small price to pay for an almost colic. Tell her Biscuit and Sarge said to suck up!!!

Anita, can't wait to hear more about the new boy! He sounds divine!!!


----------



## gunslinger

Joe, my horses seem to be drinking a lot of water right now.....

AnitaAnne, Miss Lacy seems to have a little bit of a runny nose....DW just added shaving so maybe it's something related to that....what day's are you off this weekend? There's a possibility we many ride Christmas Eve....

The company I work for is changing insurance...and the doctor DW has isn't on the list so her surgery is likely going to be backed up......it took a month to see the specialist and another month to get the surgery scheduled...now she's going to have to go through all that again for possibly a four month delay.....the good news is we'll probably ride a bit in Jan and Feb....the bad news is March and April, two of the best months to ride might be when she's not able to ride.


----------



## QOS

gunslinger - that is the pits. Gaaaaa insurance will make you crazy.


----------



## Celeste

Every year, my health insurance costs more and pays less. It is really getting out of hand.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> Joe, my horses seem to be drinking a lot of water right now.....
> 
> AnitaAnne, Miss Lacy seems to have a little bit of a runny nose....DW just added shaving so maybe it's something related to that....what day's are you off this weekend? There's a possibility we many ride Christmas Eve....
> 
> The company I work for is changing insurance...and the doctor DW has isn't on the list so her surgery is likely going to be backed up......it took a month to see the specialist and another month to get the surgery scheduled...now she's going to have to go through all that again for possibly a four month delay.....the good news is we'll probably ride a bit in Jan and Feb....the bad news is March and April, two of the best months to ride might be when she's not able to ride.


Bummer on the insurance mess Gunslinger! Check with the MD's office to see if there is something they can do about speeding up the process. There might be something in the fine print about pre-existing conditions...

Maybe the shavings causing Chivas runny nose, it is a different brand because the store was out of them. I need to get a load in the shavings trailer, cause I am using a lot more with 4 horses. They all stay in all night now, to save the pasture. So I am now also cleaning 4 stalls every morning. 

Chivas is just sneezing a few times in the morning when I let them out, plus some white discharge. I don't think it's serious, cause there is no swelling in his lymph nodes & is afebrile. Actually, it might be the hay too, I changed hay suppliers recently. 

I'm off the weekend of the 29th, but the weather keeps changing making plans difficult! I'd love to ride Christmas Eve if the battlefield is open, but I should maybe stay home and bake cookies with the girls.


----------



## Joe4d

I didnt get out of bed early this morning. I had packed trailer with General Beauregard's tack. I was gonna ride a nearby park that doesnt have any gravel. I had to be at work at 230pm, figured I could get in 10 or 12, butttt didnt get up. get off at midnight and dont have to be back till the following midnight, debating just getting it over with so I can gloat for a few days before the 2013 log starts.


----------



## pony gal

I'm thinking about 2013 riding yr, too. I have 425.75 hrs so far for this yr. As long as my back and knee hold out and nothing else goes wrong, I'm hoping to get 500 hrs next yr. And more camping time, this was my first yr, I went 16 nights. I had a dr's appt on Wed, I have to get some xrays and tests, might be getting knee surgery, but this is the time of the yr to do it.


----------



## QOS

I am hoping next year includes more riding! Weather in the first 8 months of the year was full of rain - many times we couldn't go because it was just pouring down rain. I don't mind riding in the rain at all but everyone else does!

I have 369.5 miles right now...pitiful compared to last years 530 miles. Dang...hoping I can get rid of this health issue myself and get out there and make dust trails!


----------



## pony gal

QOS said:


> I am hoping next year includes more riding! Weather in the first 8 months of the year was full of rain - many times we couldn't go because it was just pouring down rain. I don't mind riding in the rain at all but everyone else does!
> 
> I have 369.5 miles right now...pitiful compared to last years 530 miles. Dang...hoping I can get rid of this health issue myself and get out there and make dust trails!


 
I have no clue how many miles I'd have logged. My horses walk different speeds, plus somedays we ride in hillier areas then others. My friend took her GPS with us one time, I rode Jas (my slowest horse) and we did some steep hills and still averaged 2.5 mph. On Moz, I wouldn't be surprised if we'd avg over 4 mph, especially on a level ride. I have over 100 miles on each horse.


----------



## Celeste

Pony gal, maybe next year you can take the GPS on all of your rides. We have had fun keeping up with our miles. (Even if Joe thinks I'm a wimp............ )


----------



## BlooBabe

I got my boy an early Christmas present, a custom fit trail saddle with extra padding for both of us just in time for an injury to ground me for the next few months. Looks like I'm stuck at 450 for the year. Not too bad but not even close to the 800 from last year.


----------



## QOS

I so feel your pain BlooBabe. I am supposed to ride Sunday and then hopefully the last Sunday of the year so IF and that is a huge IF I am lucky, I may add 16 miles to my total. I won't even break 400 miles. :-( That is just the pits.


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> I didnt get out of bed early this morning. I had packed trailer with General Beauregard's tack. I was gonna ride a nearby park that doesnt have any gravel. I had to be at work at 230pm, figured I could get in 10 or 12, butttt didnt get up. get off at midnight and dont have to be back till the following midnight, debating just getting it over with so I can gloat for a few days before the 2013 log starts.


Do you always work nights?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dream, Sultan, and George are all having their month of pony-time (which happens at the end of every ride season). 

At the end of the year, I tallied 973.94 miles.

While I haven't been riding, I have been busy. Wednesday was my last day of work. Thursday I moved. This was today:











Couldn't have a wedding interfering with next season's ride schedule!! :wink::happydance:


----------



## QOS

congratulations Dawn and Dean...so happy for both of you!!!! 

You will hit a 1000 next year riding with your hunkadoodle hubby!!!!

Merry Christmas and may all the blessings in the world be yours!!


----------



## Celeste

Dawn! That is so exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## pony gal

Celeste said:


> Pony gal, maybe next year you can take the GPS on all of your rides. We have had fun keeping up with our miles. (Even if Joe thinks I'm a wimp............ )


 
My husband got me a Etrex GPS for Christmas 2 yrs ago. I've never been able to figure it out. I showed it to my friend this summer, she has a GPS and uses it all the time. She couldn't figure mine out either. I'm wondering if it was a factory defect. I usually take my Bushnell Backtrack riding but it gives you mileage the way the crow flies. I had it with me once and it had us just over 2 miles from our rigs but the GPS showed we had went almost 5 miles.


----------



## Celeste

QOS on this thread is an expert on those things. You should talk to her.


----------



## QOS

I am no expert but I do have a eTrex Ventura HC. If I can help you figure it out, just let me know. I love my Garmin! I asked Santa to bring me a fancier one but I think Santa is passing on that!


----------



## Celeste

QOS said:


> I asked Santa to bring me a fancier one but I think Santa is passing on that!


Are you on his naughty list?


----------



## Dead Rabbit

---- ----


----------



## QOS

:lol: I don't think so....I am almost Mary Poppins "practically perfect in every way":rofl: (I don't think Honey Darling Precious would agree with that!)

We just bought brand new furniture - two Lazy Boy Recliners and a Lazy Boy couch with 2 recliners in it and :happydance: Honey Darling Precious bought us a brand new kitchen floor to be installed hopefully next week. Yayayayayaayayayay :clap::clap::clap::clap:

So, if I don't get the fancier Garmin I am not going to be fussing!!!:lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

A Huge Congrats to Dawn & Dean!!! 
May everyday be happier than the last as you join hands and hearts together.

We are dancing with joy!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Joe4d

got about 17 and some change today havent checked my GPS, evidently around the 15 mile mark Emma stepped on something that punctured her sole. Farrier is thinking a nails up thrown shoe or something, Limped on back to trailer, called farrier and vet. She's gonna be down for awhile. 
Anyway I am working tonight midnight to 10 am, need to get a soaking boot int he AM, then working days till the 26th. Will get General Beauregard in gear for the last 6 miles if I have to go up and down the road in front of my house.


----------



## gunslinger

Celeste said:


> Are you on his naughty list?


This doesn't have anything to do with Sailors does it?


----------



## Celeste

Joe, I'm so sorry to hear about Emma. I hope she will get better real soon. 

I had a similar thing happen years ago. My then horse "Rooster" was trotting along when he stepped on a nail and it went into his sole. I had to pull it out with pliers. I was afraid that he would be long term lame, but he was actually fine in a couple of days. I hope Emma does as well.


----------



## phantomhorse13

So sorry to hear about Emma!! Hope she heals up fast with no complications. I am sure you and Bo can get those last 6 miles, no problem.


----------



## QOS

gunslinger said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with Sailors does it?



:rofl::rofl:

I don't think so....Celeste said I was naughty....not me!:lol: I told y'all....I am practically Mary Poppins.:lol: (my kids just say I am SQUARE!!)


----------



## QOS

Joe, sorry about Emma. Bless her heart...that must have been painful. 

You can be the Grinch and ride around the neighborhood or into a neighborhood. Pass out candy. The kids will love the Old Grinch Down the Road and you can get your miles in. Go Joe...we are all pulling for you.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, what are you doing on this forum? Don'tcha have something to do....like kiss up that new hubby? LOL


----------



## pony gal

QOS said:


> I am no expert but I do have a eTrex Ventura HC. If I can help you figure it out, just let me know. I love my Garmin! I asked Santa to bring me a fancier one but I think Santa is passing on that!


That's what I have, it's yellow. I accidentally threw the directions out when I cleaned up after Christmas so that's part of it, too. But I'll check out the site. After posting on here last night I got it out and couldn't get it to turn on .... so I got some batteries out of the drawer and changed them. They must ALL be dead because I couldn't get it to come on. When I get new batteries, I'll be in touch.


----------



## QOS

LOL sounds like something I would do. I am pretty careful to always have batteries. Garmin is very helpful with directions. The manual possibly is on line. I will check that out.


----------



## Celeste

Pony gal, it took me a while to figure mine out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> Dawn, what are you doing on this forum? Don'tcha have something to do....like kiss up that new hubby? LOL


Lol. DH and I have been working like dogs since the ceremony.. Will have a honeymoon at a later date (like maybe Tevis next year?! :shock. Meanwhile I have been an unpacking fiend. 

Ponies are having a blast playing out in the pasture. Still so amazing for me to look out the window and see Dream!!


----------



## QOS

so where did you move to? 

I think you will make the Tevis - can't wait to hear all about that!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> so where did you move to?
> 
> I think you will make the Tevis - can't wait to hear all about that!!!



Moved up to Dean's, which is about 2 hours north of where I was (to the Pocono mountains.. eek to the snow!!). The horses are literally in the back yard, which is just fantastic. Dream may be sick of me already, but I don't know what to do with myself.. always had at least a 45 min commute one way to see her!


Tevis is def on my bucket list. Need to get Dean thru his first 100 (hopefully this coming season), then we shall look West..


----------



## QOS

LOL Dreams is going to think she is in horsey heaven with you there to pamper her all the time.

Dean looks like he is ready to take on a 100 now! Woot!!! You need to come ride down here in the Airport Express. I will come cheer you on!


----------



## pony gal

phantomhorse13 said:


> Moved up to Dean's, which is about 2 hours north of where I was (to the Pocono mountains.. eek to the snow!!). The horses are literally in the back yard, which is just fantastic. Dream may be sick of me already, but I don't know what to do with myself.. always had at least a 45 min commute one way to see her!
> 
> 
> Tevis is def on my bucket list. Need to get Dean thru his first 100 (hopefully this coming season), then we shall look West..


 
Have you ever went to the Old Dominion?


----------



## Joe4d

worked 4am to 3pm, yesterday,, and again today, but got home fed everyone, put my VDOT Reflective coat on and saddled up General Bearegard, made a few laps around pasture, went up the road a ways, I hate my road, no shoulders, high speed traffic and bottles everywhere. Any way went on some hunt club land, they dont really care about my property rights, figured why should I care about theirs. Got my 5.5 Milles in I think Bo had his ears pinned back the whole way. He was not a happy camper. ANY way 1000 for the year !


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good riding Joe!!! What's the goal for next year?


----------



## Joe4d

to win tevis


----------



## gunslinger

Looks expensive......great goal though.....got any sponsors?


----------



## Joe4d

nope and my horses can barely do a flat land 50, but if ya gonna have a goal might as well be a big one.


----------



## AnnaHalford

Joe4d said:


> if ya gonna have a goal might as well be a big one.


Joe, can I borrow this answer for myself when people say "isn´t riding round the world a bit ambitious?"


----------



## Celeste

Joe, you did great!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Joe4d

and of course TODAY i get email saying my supracore gel cushioned extra padded old fart saddle is being shipped. Bout time


----------



## QOS

woo hooo Joe!!! That is wonderful. I think Beau deserves some carrots for his efforts at such an early time in the morning. 

So glad your new saddle is on the way!!! Nothing better than a good saddle.

Thanks for posting your log. Wish mine was filled in like that! Sigh...maybe next year.

Congratulations on a goal accomplished.


----------



## Painted Horse

Boy there is a huge difference between a flat 50 and the Tevas. Doesn't the Tevas have something like 40,000 foot of elevation change?

The first endruance race I put on, My knowledge was limited, so I was very careful to lay exactly 50 miles of trail. It was the same trail that my NATR competitive trail ran over two days. Half on Saturday and half on Sunday. The endurance riders were doing the entire course in one day.

It turned out to be way too tough. The winning rider come in at 7 1/2 hours, and he led by an hour over the second place rider. We had more than a few that didn't make the 12 hour cut off. The Vet came to me and ask how long the trail was. I told him it was exactly 50 miles. I also told him it had 16,000 foot of verticle elevation change in that 50 miles. He schooled me right there on the fact that was too tough of a ride for the average ride. 

I countered with, The rules plainly state the trail needs to be certified at 50 miles in length. He told me I should cut the mileage to 40 and tell everybody it was 50 miles. He said I had way too much elevation change over that 50 mile trail.

The next year we laid the course out differently. Incorporated less elevation, gave the rider more trails where they could open up a little bit. More trotting and less walking. Kept the 50 miles but created a trail that didn't take as many hours to complete.

I have not been associated with the ride for years. But it is still a favorite for riders in the area.


----------



## Joe4d

Think you have told me this before, you did the right thing. Bravo to you for following the rules. The vet has no integrity and should be given the heave ho, I have no tolerance for liars. To many riders have GPS's these days. Lack of integrity can kill a sporting event quickly. Endurance is supposed to be hard, boo fikking hoo someone couldn't finish. One man did in 7.5 hours, what one man can do another can do. The Ozark rides only have about a 10% completion rate. yet people go every year for the challenge. Seems Tevis only has about a 50%. Id be ecstatic over a 7.5hr 50 completion. My last 50 completion was 9 and some change.


----------



## gunslinger

I've been on their web site.....looks like a real grind....lots of elevation change, up and down...looks like the record is 15 hours and change?

That's five times our longest daily ride.....never mind the horse.....my butt would be sore!

Apparently they can disqualify the rider to if they think they're not fit.....

You get qualified and get entered and I'll throw in a $100...so see, now you have your first sponsor.....one step closer to your goal right?:?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yahoo! Joe is on to something here...I think I'll aim for the Tevis also...I haven't even done an LD, but just think how that goal would sound! I love it! Thanks for the laughs everyone, 
and have a 
Very Merry Christmas


----------



## Celeste

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

pony gal said:


> Have you ever went to the Old Dominion?


Dream and I have ridden the OD 100 four times and the OD 50 twice. Wonderful ride!! Def plan to be there again this year.


----------



## Painted Horse

Congrats Joe and hitting a 1000. And I wish you the best on making the Tevas. If you are headed to the Tevas, Stop off a week or two before, and I show you a trail or two to help get you conditioned and acclimated to the elevation.

I may have to track my miles in 2013 to just satisfy my curiosity of how many I really do ride in a year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

gunslinger said:


> I've been on their web site.....looks like a real grind....lots of elevation change, up and down...looks like the record is 15 hours and change?
> 
> That's five times our longest daily ride.....never mind the horse.....my butt would be sore!
> 
> Apparently they can disqualify the rider to if they think they're not fit.....


It's not so much unfit as unfit to continue.. They don't want people who are either physically or mentally compromised out on that trail as bad enough things can happen without adding people issues to it. I can't say I have heard of many human forced pulls tho, as most people don't want to put their horses or themselves at risk.

Finishing Tevis in 16 hours is really moving.. Most people are happy to finish in the 24-hour time allowed!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> and of course TODAY i get email saying my supracore gel cushioned extra padded old fart saddle is being shipped. Bout time


New saddle for a new year! Wait till Jan 1st to ride in it...start the 2013 miles the 1st day!

I might want one of those old fart saddles too...what'd ya get?


----------



## BlooBabe

Congrats Joe on your 1000. I considered trying for 1000 when I finished Bloo years ago but finding out your 15 year old horse is 28 really changes things. We still do a good 400-500 miles a year but I don't think I'd push him farther than that. 

I managed to sneak another few miles in a few days ago. Grampy got his grandponies a new gps that we just HAD to try out. I took out one of my almost finished horses and was caught red handed by my dad and the physical therapist riding. I never was good at listening to the doctors when they told me not to ride, that's like putting a cake in front of a four year old and telling them they can only look at it. Oh boy did I get an ear full for that one. Didn't get to try out the new saddle though. I'm saving that for when Bloo and I can go out and not have to worry about either of us loosing a limb.


----------



## QOS

I am not good at doing what they say either. LOL I have an appointment in Houston Thursday for some dang tests and I hope whatever my problem is goes away one which way or the other. It is messing up my riding. Y'all say some prayers for me. I need them!


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> I am not good at doing what they say either. LOL I have an appointment in Houston Thursday for some dang tests and I hope whatever my problem is goes away one which way or the other. It is messing up my riding. Y'all say some prayers for me. I need them!


Maybe a sailor with some hot oil might help? :lol: (humor, the best medicine?)

On a serious note.....is it your legs or your back that's bothering you?

I pray you get the relief you so badly need.....


----------



## Celeste

gunslinger said:


> I pray you get the relief you so badly need.....


I second that.


----------



## QOS

I am not in pain thank God. I just woke up one morning and didn't have good control of my legs and ran into the hall wall. Shortly after that I started having electrical shocks run up and down my back and legs. My feet and legs are numb. I did find out I have diabetes and am addressing that issue. I have had 2 MRI's and they found compression in T 10 and 12. I am being tested for MS and having a nerve test tomorrow. My legs are weak and I am walking like a drunken sailor. Ugh. Don't know what this is but I want it to go away. It is hard to motivate around when your legs suddenly are like spaghetti. 

Gunslinger - LOL if I thought a sailor with hot oil would help I would flag him down!!! 

I was actually walking somewhat better today. Yay. My riding buddy is my cousin and she is the director of an ER. She has been having fits over this and when we went riding on the beach last month she was upset and said I looked like I had had a stroke. I haven't had a stroke so we don't know what it is right now. The doctor said I was a little old to be diagnosed with MS (never so glad to be an old bat in my life!) but it is not out of the possibility. So any prayers is so appreciated. I just want to be well and ride my horse. I went out to see my boy today and was so glad to hug him up!


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS said:


> I am not good at doing what they say either. LOL I have an appointment in Houston Thursday for some dang tests and I hope whatever my problem is goes away one which way or the other. It is messing up my riding. Y'all say some prayers for me. I need them!


Prayers are being said for you...may you return to riding Biscuit very soon (and very fast!).


----------



## QOS

thanks Anita. I will be leaving in about an hour to head to Houston.


----------



## BlooBabe

QOS I hope they figure out what's wrong soon. Not knowing whats wrong is the worst.


----------



## pony gal

QOS, Good luck in Houston today. I get shock/tingling in my feet, too. I didn't have it until I had kyphoplasty surgery on a compression fracture last yr. If you have compression fractures, ask you dr for a back brace. I have a Quickdraw and can't ride much without it. Hindsite being 20/20, I wish I wouldn't have ridden for 6-8 wks to see if the fractures would have healed on their own, but I didn't. I have back pain all the time now...some days are better than others. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## QOS

Thanks y'all. I just got home about 20 minutes ago. The tests started at 3:30 and lasted 4 hours. The needles and the little tazor thingy wasn't too bad except on my ankles. OMG that was not fun when it was held in place zing zing zinging for about 5 minutes. :-( 

Hoping to get results and a game plan going. Need to know which direction to hop!!!


So - who is riding this last week of this tread? I am hoping to ride this weekend but since it is raining - who knows? We may have to go down to the beach to ride. Doesn't get muddy there!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Let us know how those tests turned out Denise, hopefully you will have some answers soon. 

I definately plan to ride this weekend! I will turn into a popsicle, and need an umbrella...but it is my first whole weekend off since July and I plan to RIDE!!


----------



## Celeste

I hope that the test results come back soon and that they are good.

I don't know if I will be riding again before the first or not. 

Denise, are you going to start next year's thread?


----------



## QOS

Anita Ann...that is just wrong. You need more weekends off to ride - LOL but I guess it doesn't matter when the days off are - you can ride anytime. I did ride a bunch during the week this year out at Tyrrell, just The Biscuit and me but it is so much more fun to ride with someone.

I am the picture taker of the group and for Christmas for my cousin, barn manager and the other lady that boards at the barn that I ride with, I made picture books by sending the photos to WalMart. Each had pictures of themselves mostly on their horses, pictures of all of us together in all of the places we rode this past year and the year before. I gave my cousin hers the day after Christmas when we had lunch together and she was thrilled. The other ladies I haven't seen yet as BM is off and I will give them theirs the next time I see them. Hopefully early next week. Hahahaha Theirs will be a Happy New Year gift it seems.

Celeste I will gladly start the new thread. If anyone wants the Excell log to track their miles just send me a PM. It is the one like Joe posted. I have several versions of it depending on what you are tracking. If you need a cell to track something, let me know. I am hoping to get this under control or just learn to live with it and ride.


----------



## Celeste

I think that next year, I am just going to keep up with miles and not speed. Speed is not relevant to me as I am not competing. I have one of your templates that is set up that way. They are great!


----------



## Joe4d

Id like 3 distance speed, horse.


----------



## QOS

Ok Joe. I will see what I can do.


----------



## QOS

Joe, right now your sheet has Miles, Ride,	Avg. Speed, Top Speed.

Do you want to keep these or change them? Trying to streamline it so you don't have extraneous information.


----------



## Celeste

So Joe, do you mean four columns?
1. Joe's mileage
2. Emma's mileage
3. Bo's mileage
4. Top speed? 

That would be a good plan. I might like one like that so that I can keep up with each of my horses as well.


----------



## QOS

Celeste, do you want me to redo yours? Let me know exactly what columns you would like.


----------



## Joe4d

nah can keep it simple, doesnt even need to add things seperater,, 
Date, miles, horse, speed, location. only thing really needs a formula to track would be miles, horse, speed and location would just be info blocks.


----------



## Celeste

You are such a help!

1. Total miles
2. Princess
3. Abby
4. Speed

You could just send me Joe's and I can change the names. I can also take the mileage goal down from 1,200 to about 200. Oh, to be young and athletic...........


----------



## QOS

Myself Celeste. Ohhhhhhhhhh whatever baloney that is affecting me needs to live with someone else. 

I went out to the barn this morning and let my nephew from Georgia ride The Biscuit. I rode him first to make sure he wouldn't act like a goober. My legs are weak which bites. 

I will get the changes done for y'all. Anyone else want a mile tracking log?


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I just hit 600 miles today. 
(actually more though, since I discovered my GPS app was shorting my miles by over 10%)
I'm taking tomorrow off, then getting started towards my 1000 mile goal for 2013!

What did everyone here finish at for the year?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise I would love a new log!!! I would like to be able to track both horses, so maybe
Date, horse, miles, speed, total miles

You are so kind...any news from all your tests??? I am sorry your still having the wobbles...was your aorta checked for a leak?


----------



## QOS

Anita, the aorta hasn't been checked for a leak. Hummm.....I will ask about that.

I rode yesterday. I had to walk all the way to the back of the pasture to get Biscuit and all the way back. When we got to the park a huge tree was down over the trail head so Kel and I walked over there to check it out. Should have just waited. Right at the moment that makes my legs a little weak so I had to have Kel hold Biscuit because I can't move fast enough if he moves even a little. :-( 

Hopefully, it is just a pinched nerve and they can do surgery on it and I can move on. I don't like being so gimpy. It is dangerous to my other body parts if I fall!!!

I will see if I can work on log sheets today to customize. Going out to the barn after awhile to see Biscuit and ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Last ride of the year today!!! Plus the temp is going to be above 40! Yea!


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> Last ride of the year today!!! Plus the temp is going to be above 40! Yea!


Well DW decided it was to cold....so we didn't ride anywhere......:-(

How was your ride? Go anywhere special?


----------



## Celeste

It was beautiful here, but I had a house full of company, so no ride. 
Tomorrow I have to go to my parent's home. I may get to ride Friday or Saturday. Time to start a new log.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Drove past your house today Celeste, I looked to see if I would see you riding. I figured not good odds but I looked.


----------



## Celeste

You should have stopped by!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Didnt ride today, I went to the barn then got sick...at work right now feeling bad.


----------



## BlooBabe

I sat on Bloo today, we didn't go anywhere but he didn't seem to mind the extra weight. Technically a ride? He's healing up faster than anyone expected so 2013 miles might start sooner than I expected. Normally I'd kick off the new year with a night ride but now I'm in grown up land and will be working all night.


----------



## QOS

I went to see Biscuit but didn't ride today. Hopefully this weekend will start off a good riding year! Happy New Year everyone and may all of our trails be happy next year!


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> I went to see Biscuit but didn't ride today. Hopefully this weekend will start off a good riding year! Happy New Year everyone and may all of our trails be happy next year!


This post should be in the 2013 post.......Just saying...


----------



## QOS

I am getting there Gunslinger....just closing out the 2012!!!


----------



## QOS

One last thing - I know that Joe hit the 1000 miles 
:happydance:
:clap:
:hug:

but I am not sure of Dawn's miles - what did you end up with Dawn so we can happy dance, clap and hug you!!!

I finished with 373.5 - far short of the year before but hoping for more miles in 2013....so how many miles did you finish with?


----------



## phantomhorse13

QOS said:


> but I am not sure of Dawn's miles - what did you end up with Dawn


Total for me this year was 973.94 miles.

My goal for the season was to get our Old Dominion Triple Crown Award, which we did, one of only 2 people doing maximum mileage. :happydance:










And today, another friend pointed out that Dream made the year-end standings for Best Conditioned in our region!! :clap:


----------



## QOS

Dawn, that is just amazing!!! Best Conditioned is the cherry on top!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## garlicbunny

*my miles*

My horse Dillon and I accumulated 663.39 miles in 2012 with our Garmin. that was 139 days of riding. Wish it were more but would have been more satisfied to reach 750 for a OHC patch.

My hubby Dan and his horse Dakota got in 381.97 miles and his first 200 patch.


----------



## QOS

Well, Garlicbunny, you now need to join us on the 2013 thread!!!


----------



## pony gal

In 2012, I rode 425.75 hrs, 123 days in 47 wks. Also, camped 16 nights.
Before my back surgery I had ridden at least once a wk for 1/2 hr for 3 yrs. 
I rode Jas 137.0 hrs, Belle 156.5 hrs and Moz 132.25 hrs.
My main goal for 2013 is to go camping more and in 2012, we went to OH camping/riding so this yr, I'd like to go to NY.


----------

